# BBB - My hopeful progression journal



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hey up guys and girls 

UPDATE - PICS NOW : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/150606-bbb-my-hopeful-progression-journal-40.html

Have decided its time to set up shop and do my own journal. Love reading other peoples and can see the benefits of having a huge amount of advice and support of everyone on here..so here goes!

Iv had a crazy year this year with work, family, a shoulder injury...and my own wedding which to be honest took me and the missus to breaking point on the odd occasion before realising how stupid we were being. Stress levels were huge but well worth it in the end! Anyhow due to everything thats been going on ever since last xmas although iv been training as much as ever in all honesty iv just been kinda cruising along. Lifts are pretty much the same as is my bodyweight etc. I also had a gyno op back in April which set me back a good bit. However thats all healed up now and tbh my heads a million times better since i had it done it had been getting me down for years and to be sorted was an enourmous weight lifted off my shoulders. 

So now the dusts settled and i got a good free run up til xmas and beyond. Iv got a cycle about ready to go. My training partner is on top form and my heads back in it big time.

The part of it all that im really looking forward to help with is my diet. Im holding too much fat. Not huge amounts most of me looks ok but its just me stomach and the old love handles. Over the years iv had good long spells of eating properly but tend to lose it abit and drift back to eating sh1t again. Im not intending to compete or anything but still want to be the best i can be. I think i need to get carbs in check and timings etc.

Im up at 5am on a morning and i drive for a living, long days 11 or 12hrs is the norm, then i train at 6pm.

Im obviously just sat on my @rse allday so burning no cals and also as im driving i take all my food with me every day. Have no access to cooking/microwaves etc everything needs to be cold. Also with the early starts theres no time for cooking fancy breakfasts. By the time im in from training and had me tea etc and got sorted it can be 8.30pm and iv been up 15hrs and cant be @rsed to be cooking allsorts on a night for the next day. So il be looking for any help from people with the same type of job or days as me.

Here are some stats just to give you all some background/info:

*Age:* 36

*Current* *Weight*: 106kg

*Height*: 5.11"

*History: *Training since 16 of various sorts. Have quite alot of cycles over the years. Trained/used AAS pretty stupidly when younger.

*Goals: *Sort diet. Abit of fat loss. Start progressing muscle/weights wise again. Start a cardio routine (huge lack of cardio in the past)

To give you an idea of weights i currently lift:

*Bench*: 140kg for 6ish

*Deadlift:* 220kg for 1 at a struggle (hate deadlifting tbh and dont do it much these days)

*Overhead db press*: 45kg's for 10ish

Havent trained heavy for a good while now. Currently doing lighter weights, supersets, pumpup excercises etc...and loving it!! Its a change and its working great to get me back with a good base ready to build.

Im on a 4 day split currently

Monday: Chest, Biceps,

Tuesday: Back, Triceps

Wed: Rest

Thursday: Legs

Friday: Shoulders, Traps, Forearms

I have a hit and miss abs routine kinda chuck in when i can be @rsed. I want to sort this out and fit it in properly. Cardio has been non existant but now its time to add that in aswell both for the fat loss im after and for health reasons due to noticing after 5 years of driving and not grafting anymore that my fitness is crap.

Il keep updating throughout the weeks and any advice you guys and girls give me along the way will honestly be massively appreciated and i thank you in advance :beer:

Feel free to advise, take the ****, shout at me..whatever you want lol..

Here we go....


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Monday night - Chest and Biceps

We decided to do another week of lighter weight,higher reps and supersets. Its worked really well for pumping up and bringing out the muscle as iv got back into training and i reckon its gave me a good base to go from.

CHEST

4 x 10reps,drop,10reps then 10 incline pressups superset

3 x 12 Decline press

3 x 12 Incline db flyes + high cable flyes superset

BICEPS

3 x Db 1 arm preacher curls

3 x Db hammer curls

3 x Cable superset - 10reps straight bar preacher half reps into 10 reps seated top half reps into 10reps behind head peaking reps

Then threw in 3 sets of decline board ab crunches and 3 sets of hanging knee raises.

Totally paggerd an felt ill so was home time lol.

Hopefully over this next week someone will help me sort out my diet a little..thatd be top stuff :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Just got in..top top session tonight feeling like me heads really coming back into it..thanks to many things including everyone on here whos helped me out so far..so cheers! :beer:

BACK

4 x 12 Bent over barbell rows supersert with hanging barbell chest pulls (or whatever theyre called)

3 x Wide grip bodyweight chins to failure ( did 10 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps..always struggle with these but getting there lol)

3 x 12 Reverse grip lat pulldowns

3 x 12 Wide grip straight arm pulldowns

TRICEPS

3 x 12 Close grip bench press superset with bodyweight bench dips to failure

3 x 12 Skullcrushers

3 x 12 Overhead cable extensions superset with reverse grip cable pushdowns to failure

Wanted to put in a cardio sesh but am feeling bit sh1tty ill so called it a day..feel great though a good pump and muscle hardness.

Chest is solid and sore still from last night lol :blink:

Going to have a good think about my diet tonight..going to get it sorted for next week ready for starting my new cycle. Need to have a good rethink bout my calories/carbs for my bodyweight and goals im thinking...anyone got a spare few mins to help out lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good luck :thumb:

I take my hat off to you drivng for a living and training to...them is long days mate


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

have u thot about swapping tri with bi's, with pressin they will be re exausted so to speak so makes sense to really hammer them, also bi's works really well wit back due to the puling movements and grips etc when doing so... just a thought matey,


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

@ Rob68..Cheers for the support fella it helps me get motivated  Your right bout the driving mate the days do you in but it pays well and was needed at the time..wanna be out it now tho..

@ Gym Rat.. Cheers for stopping by matey  Think its the way it is outa habit cos we used to do chest and tris then next day was shoulders and my tris were still mashed and couldnt overhead press anything..now we do legs the next day then i could swap bis and tris again yeah good spot mate 

I just been easing back into it really. next week back at it properly but with maybe a more straight sets progression approach an less supersets?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> @ Rob68..Cheers for the support fella it helps me get motivated  Your right bout the driving mate the days do you in but it pays well and was needed at the time..wanna be out it now tho..
> 
> @ Gym Rat.. Cheers for stopping by matey  Think its the way it is outa habit cos we used to do chest and tris then next day was shoulders and my tris were still mashed and couldnt overhead press anything..now we do legs the next day then i could swap bis and tris again yeah good spot mate
> 
> I just been easing back into it really. next week back at it properly but with maybe a more straight sets progression approach an less supersets?


I was driving for last 8 years as my job,only 7.5 ton,my hours were 60-66 a week but unlike yours the pay was diabolical and glad im out of it and wont go back to it,not for someone else anyway......


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Totally agree mate theres alot of seriously sh1t wages out there for stupid hours..iv just been lucky its hazadous gear im on with now so top money-as far as trucks go anyhow lol-and home every night which is a big bonus in a driving job. Still wanna be out it tho i reckon iv done my time lol..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

For a driver you have the perfect job by being home every night good wages etc...but like you say and i was the same,i knew when my time was up,although someone else made my decision for me....and am i glad they did lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Glad you got yourself sorted mate good stuff..i got a few things in the pipeline im trying to sort myself so fingers crossed il escape it aswell lol


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey my friend!!! You finally got the finger out and doing a journal lol. Will be checking out what your up to and how you are progressing. Keep up the hard work....or else!!! x


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

whats the diet like pal


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey my friend!!! You finally got the finger out and doing a journal lol. Will be checking out what your up to and how you are progressing. Keep up the hard work....or else!!! x


Ay up trouble lol..thought youd turn up at some point missus  cheers!

The more boys and girls who can help me out and/or kick my ass when im slacking the better lol..

Appreciated


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

gym rat said:


> whats the diet like pal


*cough *cough


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> whats the diet like pal


Its my downfall mate tbh its crap its whats i need a hand with really. Always used to have a good clean diet and bulked well. Its just in the last couple of years things have slipped and just drifted along and its time to sort it Iv stayed the same weight for ages but think iv lost muscle and gained bf. I think i need to swap to a higher protein and lower carb diet? I think i need to start with my new calorie totals what you reckon mate? I used to bulk at around 5k cals but now im sat on my ass allday maybe it needs to be down towards 3 or 3.5k? Im 106kg pal an wanting to gain but just holding too much round me belly lol..With working long days i do need carbs to get me through the day and to train but maybe they should be kept to the morning and around training...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

your first idead seems bang on, keep the protein high and eat moderate carbs, im very carb sensitive myself and have around 200g a day, anymore an i get fat. id aim for 260ish protein and maybe 200carbs as a trial run. once you learn how to manipulate your body your flying


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Glad you got yourself sorted mate good stuff..i got a few things in the pipeline im trying to sort myself so fingers crossed il escape it aswell lol


Im unemployed lol but to be honest i never thought driving was stressfull or owt and that i was coping no probs,just kind of get on with sort of thing....the day i got suspended...right there and then i felt a huge relief and the stress i must have been under just lifted there and then...i made my mind right then,that when they called me back in a week later,under no circumstances would i be going back to work for them or drive again... im v.happy at present,yeah its a bit harsh on the dole..but we all adapt to certain situations


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> your first idead seems bang on, keep the protein high and eat moderate carbs, im very carb sensitive myself and have around 200g a day, anymore an i get fat. id aim for 260ish protein and maybe 200carbs as a trial run. once you learn how to manipulate your body your flying


This is what i was kinda thinking yeah and maybe keeping the majority of the carbs throughout the morning except before and after training?

To eat every 2 or 3 hours my eating times would go something like:

5am - Breakfast Protein and carbs

7.30 - meal 2 protein and carbs

10 - meal 3 protein and carbs

12.30 - meal 4 protein and low carbs

3 - meal 5 protein

5.30 - Pre training half hour before - protein shake and slow carbs

TRAIN 6 TIL 7.30 - 7.45 depending on if i do cardio or abs

7.45 - post workout protein shake and minimum fast carbs

8.30 - meal 6 tea - protein and veg (none or very minimum carbs)

9.30 - 10ish bed (early i know lol) - could have another protein shake maybe

Will include veg etc when i come up with the foods and stuff just trying to build a plan 1st lol :confused1:

Need enough carbs to get me through the long days..and il need to use food that still fills me as when im driving its too easy to just keep munching on crap allday as i have all my food in the truck with me. I guess itl come easier as i ween myself away from shovelling sh1t carbs in all the time though


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Im unemployed lol but to be honest i never thought driving was stressfull or owt and that i was coping no probs,just kind of get on with sort of thing....the day i got suspended...right there and then i felt a huge relief and the stress i must have been under just lifted there and then...i made my mind right then,that when they called me back in a week later,under no circumstances would i be going back to work for them or drive again... im v.happy at present,yeah its a bit harsh on the dole..but we all adapt to certain situations


Long as you happy mate and as stress free as possible then its all good :thumb:

You learn to realise what actually matters in life dont you


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dont know if it would help you as you seem ok with your eating plan,but to stick in your cab,jar peanut butter,packet of rice cakes , wholemeal bagels ,always handy to have about maybe?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Dont know if it would help you as you seem ok with your eating plan,but to stick in your cab,jar peanut butter,packet of rice cakes , wholemeal bagels ,always handy to have about maybe?


Yeah good idea forgot you got the experiance of what its like..

my eating plan is crap tbh..im just starting out from fresh with it now i need to change it i.e carbs as suggested by gym rat above. If i can get a few thums up for that general eating plan layout then il start trying to build the foods into it.

Think your idea is good but id still have to fit it into a plan somehow or id just end up eating the feckin lot in 1 go probably late in the day..and it heads to them love handles :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Yeah good idea forgot you got the experiance of what its like..
> 
> my eating plan is crap tbh..im just starting out from fresh with it now i need to change it i.e carbs as suggested by gym rat above. If i can get a few thums up for that general eating plan layout then il start trying to build the foods into it.
> 
> Think your idea is good but id still have to fit it into a plan somehow or id just end up eating the feckin lot in 1 go probably late in the day..and it heads to them love handles :lol:


Love handles are the new abs :laugh:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

ah mate making a diet plan will be easy, eating clean doesnt have to be boring, make homemade cottage pies, steak, fajitas, spag bols, chili's, burgers, chicken and potato mushed up with beans.lol im fairly getting into pitta bread at the mo filled with chicken and ceaser salad, thro my burgers in them too. just try and have failry good sized portions every 3 hours or so. have a look on fitday it has a diet plan set out where you enter the food and it gives a nutritional breakdown(if u wana be anal about it)lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> ah mate making a diet plan will be easy, eating clean doesnt have to be boring, make homemade cottage pies, steak, fajitas, spag bols, chili's, burgers, chicken and potato mushed up with beans.lol im fairly getting into pitta bread at the mo filled with chicken and ceaser salad, thro my burgers in them too. just try and have failry good sized portions every 3 hours or so. have a look on fitday it has a diet plan set out where you enter the food and it gives a nutritional breakdown(if u wana be anal about it)lol


Id love to be eating like that pal..been reading through your journal again just now and its making me starving lol. I just dont have the time in the day..or even anything to cook on for that matter lol so not even anything hot.

Working on it though im gonna come up with a plan based round what you said mate and see how it looks. Should i just use them protein an carb totals and with shakes, veg etc and see how many cals it adds up to or should i work out the new calories i need and work it from there you think ? They seem right..itd literally cut my carbs in half and bump up the protein..i think thats what i need big time.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Not trained tonight been laid on the couch like a big girl with man flu lol..  have to make it up sometime over the weekend defo couldnt of lifed feck all tonight :no:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Not trained tonight been laid on the couch like a big girl with man flu lol..  have to make it up sometime over the weekend defo couldnt of lifed feck all tonight :no:


Big hairy ar5ed trucker???? my fking ar5e.....man up barbie :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Big hairy ar5ed trucker???? my fking ar5e.....man up barbie :lol:


 :lol: :lol: haha :lol: :lol: Dont tell anyone pal...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

just cook akll your food the nyt before dude, looks like wraps and wholemeal breads will need to be ur during the day carb sources since your on the road all day. sandwiches and salads would work well. whats your current calorie ratio at the minute. pro, carb and fat daily? if your putting on stubborn fat drop the carbs and up ur healthy fats, whole eggs. nuts, oily fish etc and the king.... peanut butter.lol


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, man flu over? Get back in that gym...or I will kick your butt


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Well, man flu over? Get back in that gym...or I will kick your butt


All fixed lol :thumb: ...back up there this afternoon cant wait gonna blast through what iv missed back end of the week


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> just cook akll your food the nyt before dude, looks like wraps and wholemeal breads will need to be ur during the day carb sources since your on the road all day. sandwiches and salads would work well. whats your current calorie ratio at the minute. pro, carb and fat daily? if your putting on stubborn fat drop the carbs and up ur healthy fats, whole eggs. nuts, oily fish etc and the king.... peanut butter.lol


good advice again fella cheers :thumbup1: Ratios at the min have been pretty much crap and real hit and miss my head just hasnt been in it pal. Weights stayed around the same for ages give or take a few lbs. All ready to go though start a new cycle on Monday and gonna sort a diet plan today definatly lower carbs as holding too much stubbon fat round me stomach. Il base it around the time plan i listed above and keep carbs to wholemeal wraps and bread like you said and include whole eggs and peanut butter (love it) for upping the healthy fats an keeping me feelin fuller and not grazing on sh1tty food all day. Il get it posted up and see what you think i can change


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

To eat every 2 or 3 hours my eating times would go something like:

5am - Breakfast Protein and carbs

7.30 - meal 2 protein and carbs

10 - meal 3 protein and carbs

12.30 - meal 4 protein and low carbs

3 - meal 5 protein

5.30 - Pre training half hour before - protein shake and slow carbs

TRAIN 6 TIL 7.30 - 7.45 depending on if i do cardio or abs

7.45 - post workout protein shake and minimum fast carbs

8.30 - meal 6 tea - protein and veg (none or very minimum carbs)

9.30 - 10ish bed (early i know lol) - could have another protein shake maybe

So as a 1st up idea (nowhere near final lol) following that plan what do you guys think to this? Please help me improve fellas!

5am - 5 weetabix with milk, orange juice, 20g protein shake 690cals, 41g pro, 95g carb, 7g fat

7.30am - 1 Wholemeal bagel with half tin of tuna 315cals, 26g pro, 37g carb, 2g fat

10am - Sandwich-2 slices wholemeal bread with half tin of tuna 265cals, 25g pro, 32g carb, 4g fat

12.30 - 300g Cottage Cheese with pineapple 252cals, 30g pro, 27g carb, 2g fat

3pm - 20g protein shake 90cals, 20g pro, 3g carb, 1g fat

5.30pm - 20g protein shake and 2 slices wholemeal bread 290cals, 35g pro, 35g carb, 7g fat

TRAIN

7.45pm - 40g protein shake and 20g dextrose 200cals, 40g pro, 20g carb, 2g fat

8.30pm - 1 100g Chicken breast and veg 238cals, 32g pro, 6 carb, 8g fat

9.30pm - 20g protein shake 90cals, 20g pro, 3g carb, 1g fat

Totals - 2430cals, 269g protein, 258g carbs, 34g fat

Now im 106kgs and looking to lean bulk while upping cardio to help shift some stubbon bodyfat.

I think my calorie total is too low..is it? Bearing in mind i do sweet f a these days except training 4 nights a week.

I think carbs are still too high for me after what gym rat said above..are they?

I think fat is not high enough?

I think i need to replace some carbs with healthy fats and this will increse calories and fat levels without

increasing carbs..any ideas where i could do it?

I could also drop the pre and post workout carbs but always thought they benefited well..may be wrong.

Any thoughts will be apprecaited


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Your 7.30 and 10am meals,you say half tin of tuna in each meal.... is the protein right there? isnt 26g a full tin?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate, will pop in and say hello and see what input l can make...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Your 7.30 and 10am meals,you say half tin of tuna in each meal.... is the protein right there? isnt 26g a full tin?


11g protein in the 90g wholemeal bagel plus half a tin of tuna added up to the 26g total matey..tho now iv just realised its actually 24g total lol 

Any thoughts on the rest of it?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Good luck mate, will pop in and say hello and see what input l can make...


Hey big fella cheers for popping in.. any input you can give aswell is much appreciated :thumbup1:

Just trying to get this diet sorted ready for next week hopefully...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> 11g protein in the 90g wholemeal bagel plus half a tin of tuna added up to the 26g total matey..tho now iv just realised its actually 24g total lol
> 
> Any thoughts on the rest of it?


Ah sorry ,my mistake...i aint on a diet as such so gymrat will be your best bet,im just shovelling good food in as much as i can to grow lol

Dont quote me on this but i see a lot of folk have cottage cheese before bed so maybe you could swap your 12.30 for 9.30 pm?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Ah sorry ,my mistake...i aint on a diet as such so gymrat will be your best bet,im just shovelling good food in as much as i can to grow lol
> 
> Dont quote me on this but i see a lot of folk have cottage cheese before bed so maybe you could swap your 12.30 for 9.30 pm?


No worries mate just how iv wrote it lol..

All iv done for years is shovel food in and its worked a treat..but its now caught up on me and i gotta be more careful 

Cottage cheese is good as its slow digesting casein protein so lasts all night..i could use it again there but trying not to have to many carbs right before bed..hmmm could use a plain low fat one so no pineapple (carbs)


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> No worries mate just how iv wrote it lol..
> 
> All iv done for years is shovel food in and its worked a treat..but its now caught up on me and i gotta be more careful
> 
> Cottage cheese is good as its slow digesting casein protein so lasts all night..i could use it again there but trying not to have to many carbs right before bed..hmmm could use a plain low fat one so no pineapple (carbs)


See what gymrat says,if not post it up in the diet section is only other option i can suggest to get some feed back before monday morn .....

you aint gonna be driving nowhere trying to eat that often during the day :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> See what gymrat says,if not post it up in the diet section is only other option i can suggest to get some feed back before monday morn .....
> 
> you aint gonna be driving nowhere trying to eat that often during the day :laugh:


Gym rats gone missing for now must be out partying lol....

Im fine eating at work im good at multi tasking mate..i drive good using just my knees....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Gym rats gone missing for now must be out partying lol....
> 
> Im fine eating at work im good at multi tasking mate..i drive good using just my knees....


Just a fcker when you come to a roundabout lol dont tell me you have mastered to :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

subbed fella looks good so far


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> subbed fella looks good so far


Cheers for dropping by big lad..glad you could join us :thumbup1: Hope your good!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers for dropping by big lad..glad you could join us :thumbup1: Hope your good!


im good cheers buddy i trust your keeping well ?

i pop my head in a few journals but will try and be as helpful as i can if ofcourse my help is needed lol but you seem to be going good 

diet is a fuker to get right i just resorted mine last week so will see what happens ..... maybe i should update it in my own journal lol

all the best m8


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

diet looks prettu decent mate but i would up the half tins of tuna to full tins, you are counting protein from other sources such as your bagels etc... these are not complete protein sources unfortunatly, id double your porein shake on the breakie aswell at 5, your body will have been starved all nyt and will need a good hit of protein to feed the muscles. upping your good fats will be easy pal, just remember that 1 gram of fat is 9cals. put peanut butter on your bagel or breads, take a few boiled eggs to work or some nuts, you would be surprized how a little extra fat in your diet will help to bump up calories and help with energy levels


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> diet looks prettu decent mate but i would up the half tins of tuna to full tins, you are counting protein from other sources such as your bagels etc... these are not complete protein sources unfortunatly, id double your porein shake on the breakie aswell at 5, your body will have been starved all nyt and will need a good hit of protein to feed the muscles. upping your good fats will be easy pal, just remember that 1 gram of fat is 9cals. put peanut butter on your bagel or breads, take a few boiled eggs to work or some nuts, you would be surprized how a little extra fat in your diet will help to bump up calories and help with energy levels


Spot on mate thanks once again..going food shopping in abit so think il grab a few tubs of peanut butter aswell and once im home and changed things round abit with the diet il post up something and see what everyone thinks :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

have a look for quark aswell mate, more protein than cottage cheese and cheaper too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gym rat said:


> have a look for quark aswell mate, more protein than cottage cheese and cheaper too


does it taste as good ?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

tastes better, almost like a really thick natural yogurt


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gym rat said:


> tastes better, almost like a really thick natural yogurt


I cant stand cottage cheese mate so this may be a good alternative.... is it not cheese based at all ? Can things be added to it for flavour ?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

it is cheese mate, its the stuff they put in those healthy cheese cakes, its really low fat and perfect for pre bed, im not a fgan off cottage cheese at all but this stuff is nice, you can add anything to it, whey, nuts, honey etc


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> have a look for quark aswell mate, more protein than cottage cheese and cheaper too


Top advice mate once again thanks..heard of quark but never tried it before. I can get cottage cheese down ok its fine with pineapple. Missed your post before i went shopping for this week unfortunatly but i think il try that quark for before bed sounds spot on thanks pal


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok so although im sure theres more changes to come over the next few weeks my diet for this week is going to go-

5am - 3 weetabix with milk, orange juice with 25ml olive oil, 40g protein shake 780cals, 51g pro, 65g carb, 26g fat

7.30am - 2 Wholemeal pittas with 1 tin of tuna and spinach 380cals, 39g pro, 40g carb, 2g fat

10am - Sandwich-2 slices wholemeal bread with half tin of tuna and spinach 265cals, 25g pro, 32g carb, 4g fat

12.30 - 300g Cottage Cheese with pineapple 252cals, 30g pro, 24g carb, 2g fat

3pm - 20g protein shake, 1tbsp peanut butter 240 cals 26g pro, 2g carb, 13g fat

5.30pm - 20g protein shake and 2 slices wholemeal bread 290cals, 35g pro, 35g carb, 7g fat

TRAIN

7.45pm - 40g protein shake and 20g dextrose 200cals, 40g pro, 20g carb, 2g fat

8.30pm - 1 100g Chicken breast and veg 238cals, 32g pro, 6 carb, 8g fat

9.30pm - 20g protein shake 90cals, 20g pro, 3g carb, 1g fat

*Totals - 2735cals, 298g protein, 230g carbs, 65g fat*

Supplement with a good multi vit and mineral, fish oil and vit C.

Will see how it goes this week and make changes as we go along. Im happy with it for the min though


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

New start today BBB ,hope the diet/eating all goes well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

thats more like it pal


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey big boy...hope today,went well and your off to a great start...keep it up..I will keep checking in and hope you can post some progression photies as you go..

Happy training my friend ...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Didnt get chance to get on last night so a quick update..

@rob68. cheers fella the supports well apreciated

@gym rat. Thanks for the help getting to where i am with the diet pal. Went well yesterday a thing i gota sort is livening the tuna up way to dry lol trying a little fat free mayo and peppers today. Evrything else was good even with reduced cals and carbs still felt full allday and had energy to train  seem to look less bloated aswell so im happy

@enjoy1. Cheers for the support always  oh an give me a couple weeks getting back into it and il get some photos up see how its going..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds like you got it all sorted in the end and had a good day and trained to ... nice one BBB :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

MONDAY - CHEST AND BICEPS

Flat Bench 3x12 110kg

Incline Smith Bench 3x10 90kg

Machine Half rep/Full rep 3x10 total reps 70kg

DB Flyes 3x10 22kg

EZ Curls 3x10 45kg

DB Preacher curls 3x12 16kg

DB Hammer curls 3x12 20kg

High cable peak curls 2x15 45kg

Was a good steady workout felt ok definatly not 100% so kept the weights down on normal levels and evry rep was done slow and strict. Nice to have an ok base to go from again


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

TUES - BACK AND TRICEPS

Bent Over Rows 4x10

Wide Grip Chins 3x10

Close Grip Pulldowns 3x12

Wide Straight Arm Pulldowns 3xTo Failure

Hyperextensions 2x20

Close Grip Bench 3x10 superset with Bench Dips 12reps

Overhead Extension Machine 3x12

Reverse Grip Cable Pushdown 3xTo Failure

Felt good last night cruised through it fine got a good pump. Chest sore from monday still overall feeling good again and energy levels with the diet are fine  happy days..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Forgot to mention started this week..

750mg/wk Schering Testoviron

300mg/wk Tren Enth

40mg/day British Dispensary Pink Dbol split dose for 4 weeks on, 2 weeks off then 4 weeks on.

50mg British Dispensary Androlic.

Tren Ace 50mg ED kickstart. (found an unused vial lol)

Arimidex 0.5mg EOD after 2 weeks.

HCG 1000iu a week

4g Fish Oil, Liv52 and Milk Thistle (had these 3 already wanted using up)

3 days in


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> TUES - BACK AND TRICEPS
> 
> Bent Over Rows 4x10
> 
> ...


Great going BBB sounds like your well getting back into mate :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Quick update -

Feeling top notch cant wait to get to the gym later..shoulders and traps..had a good rest last night and feeling strong again..

Diets going good plenty energy and feel full even though cals and carbs down. Bloats down so im happy..cheers gym rat it seems to be working so far pal 

Oh and back to some crazy mental dreams ha gotta love tren..

Cheers for the support evryone..feel back on track big time!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Quick update -
> 
> Feeling top notch cant wait to get to the gym later..shoulders and traps..had a good rest last night and feeling strong again..
> 
> ...


Someones feeling awesome 

Good to hear it BBB :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Someones feeling awesome
> 
> Good to hear it BBB :thumb:


Cheers fella..ha ha been abit since i felt the way i do at the min so happy days


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS

Barbell Shrugs 4x10 holding at the top for a sec

Incline Bench DB Shrugs 3x12 superset with..

Incline Bench Y-Raises 3x10

DB Shoulder Press 4x12

DB Side Laterals 3x10 (Triple Dropset each set 30 reps total)

Rear Delt DB Raises 3x10

Shoulder Press Machine 2xTo Failure with the stack on

Felt fantastic last night as i did all day yesterday  Strengths coming back fast, water bloat and fat seem down yet iv put some size on so its all good. Big part of it was the headfcuk i had going on but its clear and im away again!

Legs tonight...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Just gonna make another quick post..this aint like me at all haha..but..

Had a good conversation with hackskii yesterday hes helped me out big time for awhile now and added his own open total randomness with a few pieces of wisdom and thoughts yesterday..nothing to do with the gym..but it stuck in my head and helped me have an awesome workout last night..so well appreciated matey and thanks 

I aint ass crawling before anyone says it lol  or drunk..its just that even though most on here are random people wev never met before,and probably never will, that the encouragement you get makes a massive diffrence..

Very true alot of its all in your head..keep it up lads and lasses!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

I aint bigging you up anymore BBB or repping you again ,its going to your head mate :laugh:

No seriously though,like i said before you seem to be in a great place at the mo buddy and long may it continue


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Haha Rob i was waiting to see what youd make of that.. 

Like and rep away pal..that was my 1 and only speech haha last 1 i made was at my wedding and i said that was my last lol..

Im going back to bein grumpy old fella...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

everythings going well i see mate and starting a cycle woohoo, you doing any cardio at the min?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Subscribed.

You are pretty strong bud.

I remember when I was 36, that was a very fun time in my life.

But for what its worth, getting older is pretty good too.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> everythings going well i see mate and starting a cycle woohoo, you doing any cardio at the min?


Yeah got a good run up til xmas so we'l see how it goes lol whoo indeed 

Cardio has been sh1t for a long time now as i mentioned in my opening post and really looking for some help with that aswell pal? A good way to get into it again..burning fat so do i need to be working in the 65% heart rate area? Or dont it matter long as im doing something? Please bear in mind my cardio fitness level is like poo lol.

Im open to learn alot to do with cardio on cycle


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> You are pretty strong bud.
> 
> ...


Cheers for landing in hacks 

Im just gathering a good base again and working away from that at the min so weights are fairly low currently to what i normally lift but il throw in some weight updates as i go along to show how im doing.

Oh and as far as growing older..im with you on that one..i had my fill of a very good life when im younger and did everything possible and now im just married and moving into the next stage..and loving it :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

FRI - LEGS

Squats 4x12,10,8,6

Leg Press 3x10

Leg Extension 3x Stack to Failure

SLDL - 4x12

Hamstring Curls - 3x12

Standing Calf Raises 4x20,15,10,5

Seated Calf Raises 2x10 1xTo Failure

Legs are crippled, not made it past the couch since i got home cept to get up for the homemade chicken,peppers and onions kebabs my missus knocked up for me..lovely 

All in all a great week..great base to go from. 2 days to rest up over this weekend and stay away from the gym for once.

Next week il be bringing back abs and cardio into the routine and so will be looking for any advice and also just some kinda kickin my ass til i actually get them done

Cheers all enjoy your weekends :beer:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> FRI - LEGS
> 
> Squats 4x12,10,8,6
> 
> ...


 :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :whistling:


Wouldnt expect anything less from you mate im sure youl be 1st in....


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> FRI - LEGS
> 
> Squats 4x12,10,8,6
> 
> ...


  Hey BBB, sounds like your in a great place with the training and diet, KEEP IT UP!! and as for the abs and cardio being added to your routine- im next in line after Rob68 for kicking your ass if your slacking!! Happy training my friend.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey BBB, sounds like your in a great place with the training and diet, KEEP IT UP!! and as for the abs and cardio being added to your routine- im next in line after Rob68 for kicking your ass if your slacking!! Happy training my friend.


Someone is defiantely going to have a sore ass BBB :laugh: we`ll keep him on track Enjoy1 :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey BBB, sounds like your in a great place with the training and diet, KEEP IT UP!! and as for the abs and cardio being added to your routine- im next in line after Rob68 for kicking your ass if your slacking!! Happy training my friend.





Rob68 said:


> Someone is defiantely going to have a sore ass BBB :laugh: we`ll keep him on track Enjoy1 :thumb:


Cheers for keeping me going boys and girls..mucho appreciated! :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Oh and Rob mate..loveing the dark alley hoody mugger look pal...does everyone run and hide when you turn up at the gym :lol:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

ah was just thinking bout ya earlier pal... was reading a thread and i think it was dizzie that said he actually puts hot food into a flask like pasta etc and its still warm round lunchtime... mayb a thought if ya get fed up with same old thing for during the day meals, meant to pm you when i was at work but got distracted by... well... work lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good the training matey, made up for you.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok todays update..had a bad weekend for food and the diet..bit of a splurge Fri night then had a few too many Sat night and wasnt good for much Sun morning and it spoilt my eating yesterday..so felt abit weak today..got in there tonight though and it still went ok..enjoyed it and got an awesome pump..weights are ok and now im fed up and hydrated again the rest of the weekend will be fine....

MON - CHEST AND BICEPS

Flat Bench 3x10

Incline DB Press 3x10

Flat DB Flyes 3x12

Machine Press 3x15 superset with Cable Crossover 3xTo Failure (both slow hard pump reps)

EZ Curl 4x12 Slow and Squeezed

1 Arm DB Preacher Curl 3x10

Cable Hammer Curl 3x15 Superset with 3xHigh Cable Curls 3xTo Failure

Cant straighten my arms  Ready for the rest of the week now...

Oh and...*I DID ABS!*  haha just 3 sets of decline crunches and 3 sets of hanging knee raises but its a start lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Looking good the training matey, made up for you.


Cheers fella..the support means alot and appreciated :thumbup1:

And thanks for the PM mate..good info..i knew you were a fan of it.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> ah was just thinking bout ya earlier pal... was reading a thread and i think it was dizzie that said he actually puts hot food into a flask like pasta etc and its still warm round lunchtime... mayb a thought if ya get fed up with same old thing for during the day meals, meant to pm you when i was at work but got distracted by... well... work lol


Cheers mate..not been on over the weekend 1st chance iv had really...nice to share out the thinking abit..well appreciated :thumbup1:

Bit of a bad weekend for the food like i said above but back on track now. Your low carb idea seems to be working well at the min..havent weighed myself..just going off the mirror but definatly lost the majority of the bloat and stomach seems to have gone down alot and strengths coming back slowly but surely...

The pasta idea is a good one..love the stuff i could live off it haha..just gotta watch them carbs thats all..could be a good idea for mid morning though maybe..a little pasta with some tuna or coooked chicken and abit sweetcorn in or something...hmmmm..


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

the possibilities are endless mate, dizzie said he put scrambled egg and all in his too, def be handy if you fancied something hot... esp coming into winter now


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> the possibilities are endless mate, dizzie said he put scrambled egg and all in his too, def be handy if you fancied something hot... esp coming into winter now


Mmmm..got me thinkin now pal..couple of flasks might be a good idea..perfect for on the move..thanks mate keep them coming ha :thumb:

Im really gonna make an effort this week to bring the cardio back in...bearing in mind remember that my fitness levels are crap..whats your thoughts on cardio for me?

Help with that stubborn fat loss partly but also just general health really keep the heart working nicely...just a couple times a week to begin with.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

id just finish with 20mins here and there after training mate, you dont want to do too much and end up burning muscle...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> id just finish with 20mins here and there after training mate, you dont want to do too much and end up burning muscle...


Yeah thats all i was thinking..do i wanna be doing steady state or working at a certain heart rate or what? i got told 65% heart rate is about right for fat burn without burning muscle getting into the cardio zone. Dont wanna burn muscle..just do enough to give me some benefits..plus my size and unfitness aint really suited to sprinting around the place


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

thats what i tend to do, i dont let my heartrate go above 130, alot of people advise hit etc but i just stick to what iv learned and whats given me results in the past... and thats good old steady state. even with the steady stae your fitness will improve and you will perform better with the weights also... i noticed that alot this time round, im not as drained or out of breath when training. i think some peoples fitness lets them down before their muscles are properly fried. probably why some people dont gain aswel as they should(thats just my opinion)


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> thats what i tend to do, i dont let my heartrate go above 130, alot of people advise hit etc but i just stick to what iv learned and whats given me results in the past... and thats good old steady state. even with the steady stae your fitness will improve and you will perform better with the weights also... i noticed that alot this time round, im not as drained or out of breath when training. i think some peoples fitness lets them down before their muscles are properly fried. probably why some people dont gain aswel as they should(thats just my opinion)


Definatly believe in that myself mate..overall fitness definatly leads to better lifting IMO. Struggling with energy and endurance levels during sets can stop you hitting them extra reps sometimes you just burn out...

This week mate definatly going for it il keep you informed lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

good man


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Oh and Rob mate..loveing the dark alley hoody mugger look pal...does everyone run and hide when you turn up at the gym :lol:


:laugh: Its when i take my hood off they run and hide for some reason mate :confused1: :laugh:

Hope your ok mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Maid marian my fcking ar5e BBB :lol: told ya dont you start aswell :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:cowboy:Well then my BB friend,

How are you getting on with the diet??

How are you coping with packing up the lunch every day? and how are you doing it??

Keep up all the good work.... Lil N...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Maid marian my fcking ar5e BBB :lol: told ya dont you start aswell :laugh:


Haha sorry top lad..couldnt resist it :laugh: i know you aint really... :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :cowboy:Well then my BB friend,
> 
> How are you getting on with the diet??
> 
> ...


 :cowboy: Hey partner thanks for checking in again..aint it nice when peoples thinking of you 

Diets going great..changed it slightly today. Iv been getting a slight hunger dip mid afternoon..the peanut butter and the shake are great but just needed something else.

So iv pinched an idea off your update  reps for you.. grek yogurt...fcuking love the stuff and the fat free stuff is perfect and it did the trick today.

Everything else is the same and pittas and sandwiches are easy to knock up in 10mins before work. Breakfast doesnt take too long to sort out and get down..then tea is simple chicken and frozen veg heated up as a base. To stop the boredom though i been changing the tea abit..still keeping it protein and veg though and no carbs...mince, chicken kebabs, pork, steak

Going great..seem to have lost bloat and cut up abit and not even started the cardio yet  and im bulking still...

hope your good


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :cowboy: Hey partner thanks for checking in again..aint it nice when peoples thinking of you
> 
> Diets going great..changed it slightly today. Iv been getting a slight hunger dip mid afternoon..the peanut butter and the shake are great but just needed something else.
> 
> ...


great news, at least you know your doing it right


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Yep certainly feels that way..sure some other stuff is helping with my strength lol...but it all feels good anyhow.

No boredom so far pal.

Tomorrow night off then gonna go for your cardio plan Thurs and Fri after training :thumbup1: see how that goes...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

TUES - BACK AND TRICEPS

Felt good tonight..rested and rehydrated after the weekend and even though weights are still down on the start of the year its coming back well. Not feeling sore..just some nice pumps for a couple days after. Heads definatly in it now. Blasted round tonight got the whole lot done in just over an hour with 3 of us training together.

Tried another appraoch with abs tonight..was doing ab sets in between our back and triceps sets. As 1 was training,1 was spotting and the other was doing abs...did the job big time 

Bent Over Row 4x10

Wide grip Chins 3xTo Failure (currently around 9 or 10)

Reverse Grip Pulldowns 3x12 - pause and squeeze at the bottom

Close grip cable rows 3x12 - then 1x triple dropset to failure

Close Grip Bench press 4x10

Overhead machine extension 3x12 slow and steady

Straight Bar pressdown 3x12 superset with Rope pressdown 3x To Failure

Abs in between...well needed big rest up tomorrow night!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Rob stroll`s in rubbing his hands cleaning his boots ready for payback to BBB* :lol:

Oh B0llox seems like everything is in order and going to plan  .........good going buddy,all seems top notch now your in your stride :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Got a slight niggling injury feeling again for 1st time since the start of the year. Tore my front delt years ago and from time to time it comes back to haunt me.

Was heavy DB incline pressing last night and i think thats really what aggrevates it. dont seem to get it on a smith machine incline press..maybe better to stick with this i think.

Not sure why medically it makes any diffrence..must be the smaller stabilising muscles controlling the DB's im not sure but think il stay away from it next week.

Was feeling it close grip benching tonight.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> *Rob stroll`s in rubbing his hands cleaning his boots ready for payback to BBB* :lol:
> 
> Oh B0llox seems like everything is in order and going to plan  .........good going buddy,all seems top notch now your in your stride :thumb:


cheers pal...youl get your revenge im sure your time will come


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> cheers pal...youl get your revenge im sure your time will come


Thats for you to make sure i dont lol ....and by the looks of it mate your doing a damn fine job


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS

Barbell Shrug 2xWarm Up then 3x10 heavy and hold for a sec at the top

Incline Facedown DB Shrug 3x12

Incline Facedown DB Y-Raise 3x10

DB Shoulder Press 4x10

DB Laterals 3xTriple Dropset 10 reps with each weight 30 reps total

Incline Rear Delt DB Raises 3x12

Kept up a good pace only resting while the other 2 lads did there sets. Got round in good time so...

I did cardio  lol just 20mins steady on the bike..tho that was still an effort lol..but its a start 

Other than that feel good.Strength coming back fast most lifts are up..happy days.

Legs tonight.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Other stuff update..

Coming to the end of the 2nd week of this cycle.

Weight is up 6lb.Maybe some water gain but tbh i dont think so much as i aint bloated..probably to do with the diet and adex this time round.

2 weeks on the drol and the dbol now.Was thinking bout dropping the drol now iv got the big strength gains and just run the dbol for the next 2 weeks? Any thoughts?

Took 2x500iu of HCG this week.No gyno symptoms so maybe il just do 1x1000iu shot next week not sure yet..

Im always ok with the 2500iu shots in pct but then i guess im on nolva ED then..

2 shots aint a bother really it just goes in the same time as other stuff.

Tren A kickstart is done and onto the Tren Enth now.

And Schering Testoviron is awesome like always lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You coping with your meals ok while working BBB


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Alrite Rob mate..hope your good. Hows your own eating going after been ill?

Meals are going fine all easy to do on the move and im still full allday even though the cals and carbs are right down..and plenty energy still after them long days we get used to


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

FRI - LEGS

Squat - 4x6

Leg Press - 3x10

Leg Extension - 3x12

Walking DB Lunges - 2xLaps round the gym (failure)

SLDL - 4x10

Standing Calf Raise 3x10 superset with Seated Calf Raise 3xFailure

Awesome session got round in just over an hour and still today my legs are crippled, calfs still feel cramped and glutes are major sore just to sit down :lol: Diet was still stuck to yesterday and today iv had a good brekkie then a protein shake then out for a big sun dinner so abit of a cheat but still good stuff 

Off out for a long walk with the dog today up in the hills so that can count a a cardio sesh for me 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

MON - CHEST AND BICEPS

Flat Bench 4x10

Incline Bench 3x10

Flat DB Flyes 3x12

Machine Chest Press 2xTriple Drop Set to Failure

EZ Curls 4x10

Incline Bench Preacher Curls 3x12

Cables Superset 3x3x10 (Straight Bar, Hammer Rope curls, High Cable Curls 30 reps total)

ABS 

Incline Board Crunches 5x15

Hanging Knee Raises 5xTo Failure (around 10-12)

Weights all up again today..feeling strong and full again at the min, diets going fine as is the other stuff :thumbup1:

Bodyweight is up a couple pounds again..little bloat though after eating abit sh1t yesterday..had abit munch on carbs and protein was down.

Only thing bothering me is shoulder still niggling again..felt better swapping Incline DBs for Incline Bench..always seem to get less pain doing it that way.

Also started the HCG now..was going with 1x1000iu a week but have swapped to 2x500iu instead after some help from Hackskii and Mars..cheers lads


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello mate,have a read the last page of my journal,seems a couple of others aren`t in favour of incline work due to getting niggles etc,ask in there for alternatives maybe


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Hello mate,have a read the last page of my journal,seems a couple of others aren`t in favour of incline work due to getting niggles etc,ask in there for alternatives maybe


Was just reading it actually mate cheers lol..yeah i definatly agree with them..with the incline bar say in the smith machine though i get a good upper chest pump and no shoulder pain. Think its cos it takes out the stabiliser muscles and you can just concentrate on pushing. Everything else is done falt..bench..flyes etc. Or Decline is always fine aswell.

I think its the dumbells on an incline that do it..so stay away from them..the heavier you go he worse it gets so not worth it at all IMO.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

TUES - BACK AND TRICEPS

Bent Over Rows 4x10

Wide grip Chins 3xTo Failure (managed 10,10,9 today full reps  )

Reverse Grip Pulldowns 3x12 (hold for 1 at the bottom)

Close Grip Cable Rows 3x12 superset with Hyperextensions 3x12

Close Grip Bench 4x10

Skullcrushers 3x12

Overhead Machine Extensions 3x12

V-Bar Pushdowns 3x10 superset with 3xRope Pushdowns to failure.

Finished with 5x25 seated calf raises then 15 mins on the bike steady cardio :thumb:

Feeling great at the min. Weights are up on everything..another plate on machines and extra 5 or 7.5kg plates on other stuff but still doing everything strict. Feeling big and full again and enjoying it big time  Looking forward to getting in there every night at the min raring to go..

Shoulder feels ok..be happy for the rest day tomorrow.

Oh and my abs are fcuking killing me from yesterday haha :lol:

hope everyones good!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey my big friend, training sounds bang on... your doing fantastic.. keep up the great work..have to add that im impressed .... still got 15 minutes of cardio in you at the end of a session... your obviously not training hard enough then.. lol:tt2:

Happy training buddy...!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey my big friend, training sounds bang on... your doing fantastic.. keep up the great work..have to add that im impressed .... still got 15 minutes of cardio in you at the end of a session... your obviously not training hard enough then.. lol:tt2:
> 
> Happy training buddy...!


Haha cheek... 

Your more than welcome to join us sometime to see just how 'easy' we take it on our sessions lol..my cardio is steady state im sure alot diffrent to how you lot plough through hours of it 

Joking aside though cheers for the support it helps alot..im gonna get some weights posted up in a couple of weeks so everyone can see how the gains are going :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Into the 3rd week of this cycle..going with Ewens suggestion as far as the orals go..

Dbols 4 weeks on - 2 weeks rest - another 4 weeks on

also taking 50mg androlic a day..was going to drop them now the strength gains are up and before im holding too much water (kept down alot this time though due to the diet) and just carry on with the dbols...do love them oxys though..

Any thoughts on it and what youd do if it was you? Intrested.

Have read alot of posts from Mars on long term Oxy use at 50mg so im fine from that point.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Question.

Chest and bicep on Monday, then back and triceps on Tuesday?

Chest with your bench, incline, machine press, incorporates triceps (9 sets).

Bicep has 10 sets of direct work, all on Monday.

Tuesday you then have 13 sets of back with 3 of those (reverse grip pulldowns) having a direct effect on biceps that were worked day before.

Then 16 sets of triceps that actually have 4 sets of close grip bench that does work some chest, next day after a chest workout.

I just want to point out that next day is a recovery day, and the overlap wont allow recovery, yet tap into your recovery.

Now, if you either worked legs, or even a day off in between the overlap wont cut into direct recovery.

Or, if you didnt go very heavy but the drop sets to me suggest failure and then some.

Me personally I would tailor your workout to aid better recovery.

Just my two cents worth.

Did you know if you over nurture a garden, it does not grow as well?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

4 days for a muscle to repair and grow as I understand it so hitting same group less than 72 hours would hinder growth , a re think is defo needed good job hacks noticed the overlap .


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Did you know if you over nurture a garden, it does not grow as well?


Perfect wisdom for a Wednesday..you know i love your randomness Hackskii lol 



hackskii said:


> Question.
> 
> Chest and bicep on Monday, then back and triceps on Tuesday?
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time much appreciated..definatly time to work it into my week abit better your right. 

I can only train Mon, Tues, Thurs and Fri. Can rarely make it on a weekend and Wed night is a rest night and booked up doing other things. So have to base it round those 4 days.

I know the best way would be Chest with Tris and Back with Bis.

I only begin doing it the unconventional way after sometimes finding after a good chest workout we would struggle with the focus on Triceps.

So how could i improve it...

If i did Monday Chest and Triceps, Tues Back and Biceps..would the crossover of the close grip bench still be ok with 3 presses already for chest? Or should i do 2 pressing and then say some cable crossovers or something along with the db flyes to reduce the purely pressing amount? Maybe the number of triceps would need reducing then...

On a tuesday then if i did back and bis..and still did reverse grip pulldowns involving biceps..do i still need to change the number of sets for biceps do you think?

Wed is rest day then Thurs shoulders and traps. I do alot of heavy shoulder pressing and so i guess my triceps would be rested from Mon right up until Thurs shoulders so should be fine?

Fri is Legs and is fine i guess.

Very intrested in doing it the best way possible..using maximum recovery times.

Tis true i aim training fairly heavy at the min..still average rep ranges but trying to get the strength back up. Last exercise is usually one to finish with a good pump and finish the muscle.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> 4 days for a muscle to repair and grow as I understand it so hitting same group less than 72 hours would hinder growth , a re think is defo needed good job hacks noticed the overlap .


good post mate appreciate it..having a good think tonight on how to do it better 

Ewen do you have any thoughts on my dbol and drol question bit further up the page?

Still going to go with the dbol 4on 2off 4on that you suggested originally cos its a new way to me so intrested. 3 weeks in currently :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

With the D - bol mate l only used it for a short while, but l made damn sure l had as much time OFF it as on..

I am not a fan TBH as it causes water retention in me so l tend to just go with injectables....it is a good steroid tho..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, the simplest approach would be something like this.

Monday Chest, bicep

Tuesday Legs

Wednesday off

Thursday Back and tricep

Friday Shoulders and trap.

Notice front delts will be 5 days from chest and chest will be 3 days from shoulders.

Bicep will be 4 days from back and back will be 4 days from bicep.

Tricep is 4 days from chest, and chest is 4 days from tricep.

This will offer more recovery time between lifts per bodyparts.

*
"Knowing others is intelligence; knowing yourself is true wisdom. *

*
Mastering others is strength; mastering yourself is true power. *

*
If you realize that you have enough, you are truly rich."*


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> With the D - bol mate l only used it for a short while, but l made damn sure l had as much time OFF it as on..
> 
> I am not a fan TBH as it causes water retention in me so l tend to just go with injectables....it is a good steroid tho..


Cheers for the thought Milky mate..

Iv always been fine with dbol..also never much water with drol..its just with doing them together this time round i wondered on a few opinions on stacking them together during this cycle im on now.

I think my new sorted diet and the adex seem to be helping a heap..im normally chucking down truck loads of carbs with it which i think has contributed to the bloat big time in the past.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Whilst on gear l up the protein and if anything try to reduce my carbs mate.... l hate the bloat with a passion.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> *
> "Knowing others is intelligence; knowing yourself is true wisdom. *
> 
> *
> ...


Awesome stuff this mate..love it :thumb:



hackskii said:


> Well, the simplest approach would be something like this.
> 
> Monday Chest, bicep
> 
> ...


Excellent thinking Hacks cheers mate..that makes alot of sense.

My only problem with that would be that triceps is on the day before shoulders.

I have tried it that way in the past and as i do some heavy overhead pressing on shoulders day i really struggle after a good triceps workout the day before. It kills alot of my pressing power..hmmm :confused1:

What about:

MON Chest and Triceps

TUE Back and Biceps

WED Rest

THUR Shoulders and Traps

FRI Legs

That would give 3 days both sides of chest to shoulders and everything else with good rest. My only thinking would be to make sure it was balanced on Mon and tues doing a good number of sets without overdoing it from crossover excercises i.e reverse grip pulldowns and close grip bench.

Or i could swap legs into a Tues and Back and Bis on a Thurs. That would give the upper body a good rest both sides of the workout days splitting triceps and shoulders apart by a few days. Decisions...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Whilst on gear l up the protein and if anything try to reduce my carbs mate.... l hate the bloat with a passion.


Totally with you there mate. On this cycle then the diet im doing on this journal that gym rat helped me build is working fantastic. Protein is up and carbs are at around 200g and tapered well throughout the day and its made a massive diffrence. Bloat and fat are down without doing much cardio. 1st time iv ever doen it but BIG diffrence :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigBarnBoy said:


> MON Chest and Triceps
> 
> TUE Back and Biceps
> 
> ...


That is fine.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> That is fine.


Excellent..thanks again.

Il just try to design the workouts so as to keep it fairly balanced with number of sets and take note that some excercies kind of cross over into the next bodypart that day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Into the 3rd week of this cycle..going with Ewens suggestion as far as the orals go..
> 
> Dbols 4 weeks on - 2 weeks rest - another 4 weeks on
> 
> ...


i would keep to this 4 on 2 off 4 on .

same with oxys its low dose so dont worry , if you start getting spots drop the oxy get some quinoderm from the chemist works a treat .

the only side i predict from the above is happiness lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

how did shoulders go pal?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Excellant cheers pal..still pumped today big time sore but in a good way lol 

Was back pressing the 40s last nite for 3 lots of 10..i know it aint huge and il be happy when im back doing the 50s but the strengths coming back well so happy days. Front delt feels fine aswell 

THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS

Barbell shrugs 2xWarm up then 3x10

Incline DB Shrug 3x12

Incline DB Y-Raises 3x12

Overhead DB Press 1x20 3x10

DB Side Laterals 2x12 1xTriple Dropset

Rear DB Flyes 3x12

Then 3x20 incline ab board and 3xFailure Hanging Leg Raises 

Legs and some cardio tonight...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to hear the strengths coming back ...Keep it up buddy :thumb:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

gear defo seems to have kicked in mate, those 50's will be up in no time


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Cheers lads tis keeping me going 

Haha gears definatly kicked in yeah..strengths coming back and me heads back in it now thinking bout it all the time again...and the training lol 

Hope you both good.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Alright all..

Busy all weekend so 1st chance iv had for an update. Ate abit sh1t over the weekend out both nights eating and a big sun dinner lol..kept the protein up with shakes,still ate alot of crap carbs though. Got a good rest up and felt good yesterday.

Weighed last night and up another 3lb and no real bloat..stomach fairly flat (for me anyhow lol).

MON - CHEST AND TRICEPS

Flat bench 2xwarm up then 3x10

Incline Smith 3x10

DB Flyes 3x12

Cable Crossover 3x12 superset with Low to High Cable Flyes 3x12

Close Grip Bench 3x10

Skullcrushers 3x10

Overhead Machine Extensions 3x12

V Bar Pushdowns 2x12 superset with Rope Pushdowns 2x to failure

1st week on the hopefully new improved routine thanks to hackskii and ewen and evryone else 

Felt really good. Dropping the machine press for crossovers meant only 3 pressing movements over both bodyparts and more muscle focus with hopefully less crossover excercises. Also leaves 72hrs before them muscles are involved again so now hopefully maximum rest and growth 

Thanks again..any comments or thoughts on the workouts much apreciated.

Nowt else to report cept elbows are acheing,maybe of the adex or maybe the fast increase in weights..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

elbows more than likely ache due to skull crushers buddy these are a bit of a [email protected] lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Your very possibly right mate lol..always used to do my wrists in and agrevate my shoulder so never did them for ages but enjoying them again now..dont use much weight tho..

Just thought it maybe the adex cos never botherd using it before and thought i read somewhere on here that it may cause dry joints..

Its nowt bad tho.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Alright all..
> 
> Busy all weekend so 1st chance iv had for an update. Ate abit sh1t over the weekend out both nights eating and a big sun dinner lol..kept the protein up with shakes,still ate alot of crap carbs though. Got a good rest up and felt good yesterday.
> 
> ...


Good to see you actually doing a bit then BBB :laugh: Nice going buddy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How much adex?

It can cause joint issues.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Good to see you actually doing a bit then BBB :laugh: Nice going buddy


Haha cheeky [email protected] :lol: 

Iv been busy soaking up all the advice of you clever boys on here...so i hope you feel important now lol :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> How much adex?
> 
> It can cause joint issues.


Just on the 0.5 EOD that you suggested for me Hacks..frontloaded abit with 1mg ED for a few days in the 1st week to get blood levels up you may or may not remember mate. Into the 4th week now.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha cheeky [email protected] :lol:
> 
> Iv been busy soaking up all the advice of you clever boys on here...so i hope you feel important now lol :laugh:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Just on the 0.5 EOD that you suggested for me Hacks..frontloaded abit with 1mg ED for a few days in the 1st week to get blood levels up you may or may not remember mate. Into the 4th week now.


All joints or just the elbows?

That could be enough to do it, but it would probably depend on the amount of testosterone you are taking too.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Just the elbows at the min really mate,just feel abit dry and sore. Its nothing major though.

Test is still 750/wk along with Tren.

Dbol and Oxy orals both finish the end of this week.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok another update..sorry for bein sh1t with the updates this week been really busy with work. Missed Tues night back and biceps and busy last night so am going to get up Sat morning and catch up with the missed session.

Got up tonight was raring to go again after 2 nights off and had a top notch session...42s up for the shoulder press so slowly heading back to the 50s again 

Diet still the same..eating well..had a couple of cheat meals and definatly notice the diffrence when i eat some bad carbs..the love handles are straight out again  Doing okay though...

THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS

Barbell Shrug 2x Warm up then 3x10 holding at the top for a sec

Incline Bench DB Shrug 3x10

Incline Bench DB Y-Raise 3x12

Overhead DB Press 1x Warm up then 3x10

DB Lateral Raise 2x10 then 1x Triple Dropset to Failure

DB Rear Raises 3x12

Felt good tonight both Shrugs and my presses the weights were up and felt fine doing them. No shoulder pains tonight and joints feeling ok again at the min 

Having a good think of each workout im doing at the moment trying to hit each muscle group from all angles and hitting all heads. Monday now feels very good and im working on the rest.. So if anyone has any thoughts on any workouts im doing feel free to jump in and tell me im missing something..always welcome wisdom :thumbup1:

Hope everyones good...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks solid


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> looks solid


Cheers fella hope your good...

Im up 13lb in 3 and a half weeks and getting the strength back week by week so its happy days :thumb:

Just thinking bout each excercise getting the perfect workout now the other stuffs sorted decent..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers fella hope your good...
> 
> Im up 13lb in 3 and a half weeks and getting the strength back week by week so its happy days :thumb:
> 
> Just thinking bout each excercise getting the perfect workout now the other stuffs sorted decent..


good stuff buddy i too had some weight gain last week of half a stone in 6 days lol saturday is weigh in day so will see where im at think ive stayed about same though .


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

iv always worked traps at the end of shoulders, how do you find it training them before matey, looks like il change mine about next session. You sound in top form so "keep her lit as we say round here".lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> good stuff buddy i too had some weight gain last week of half a stone in 6 days lol saturday is weigh in day so will see where im at think ive stayed about same though .


Half a stone in 6 days aint to be sniffed at fella..good going well done..sounds like its going well


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> iv always worked traps at the end of shoulders, how do you find it training them before matey, looks like il change mine about next session. You sound in top form so "keep her lit as we say round here".lol


Lol...

The training traps 1st thing is a brand new way for me aswell..just been trying it for the last couple of months and to be honest mate im fcuking loving it. It allows me to concentrate fully on the traps and theyve really come on well. With the 3 excercises we are doing it hits the upper traps, upper back traps then middle back traps..hitting all 3 parts of the diamond shape. With both the incline excercises its made a massive diffrence..the thickness has improved from the back well and the area between my shoulder blades has filled out big time..everyone notices it 

By the time that lots done..and it dont take long cos we keep the pace up...i feel like the shoulder muscles, joints and stabilising muscles have had a good warm up and plenty movement and im overhead pressing well again. I just do 1 set of warm up with say the 20s then into 3 straight heavy working sets.

When we used to overhead press 1st even with a couple warm up sets i never felt like id actually fully warmed up and ready to go til i was maybe into the last heavy set..and with more pain aswell. Getting a way better pump this way and the traps and tie-ins are solid..so im happy.

Maybe try it pal even just for a change..not saying it works for everyone but definatly does for me :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Sounds good bud. Defo guna try this. Makes alot of sense


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Sounds good bud. Defo guna try this. Makes alot of sense


Definatly worth a try..specially if youv had any shoulder problems over the years like me.

Also recommend both the incline traps moves i do..had great gains off them. Feels crazy when you stand back up off the bench your shoulders are pulled right back so you got a straight tight full back...tis good


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

I do my front delt raises lying on an incline bench. Try that next time in ur routine. Its so hard an u cant cheat at all


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey B are you using inclines for shoulders?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

@gym rat.. Good excercise them inclines mate like you say you cant cheat at all..cant do them tho unfortunatly cos it brings on the pain in that left front delt of mine.

Tbh at the min im not doin any direct front delt work. I think that was the problem in the 1st place my front delts overpowering the rest and giving an imbalance that lead to the injury doing heavy db front raises.

They grow easy always have done and i think they getting enough work during my chest workout etc..and staying pain free 

@Hackskii..Hey bud hope your good. I dont do inclines for shoulders..i overhead press on a bench with the back only a few degrees from upright. This supports my back and keeps the weight more off that front delt for the same reasons as above.

I do rear db raises face down on a slight incline though and my db shrugs and y-raises are done face down on an incline at around 35-45 degrees.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Busy weekend again..good times with the missus, alot of working on the house and eating out both days..a few bad carbs but shedloads of protein so still ok. Im definatly very carb sensitive iv learnt thro this journal..bloat straight away off sh1t carbs.

Anyhow awesome session last night felt really strong and full of energy. Weights up again and bodyweight up another couple of lbs..

MON - CHEST AND TRICEPS

Flat Bench 2xWarm Up 3x10

Incline Smith 3x10

DB Flyes 3x12

Cable Crossover 3x12 superset with Low to High Cable Flyes 3x12

Close Grip Bench 3x10

Skullcrushers 3x10

Overhead Extension Machine 3x12

Rope Pressdown 2x12 1xFailure

Very good sesh. Think its a good 1 now hits both muscles from all angles mix of heavy and good pump. Skullcrushers ok with elbows.

Side note anyone wanting to try something new try the low to high flyes in a cable crossover. Really hits upper inner chest..a part lagging in many


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Also its Back and Biceps tonight..i think the back workout i do is spot on at the min but im having a think bout the biceps workout..any thoughts or ideas?

Want a mixture of say a couple heavy moves then a couple lighter moves. Trying to hit all heads and all angles of the muscle best i can. Will of been warmed up abit with reverse grip pulldowns for back.

Would love any thoughts..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great to hear when people say they`ve had an awesome session BBB  ....Here`s to many more of them to mate :thumb:

Just 2 idea`s for the lighter side of a bi workout ,

A set of 21`s ?

Overhead bi`s using the cables?

Keep going buddy,have a good day mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

1 last search for wisdom for today lol 

Spots..

Now into 5th week so have dropped the oxys and dbol so that may help but just getting the odd lil [email protected] on my forehead and shoulders..nothing as bad as for needing accutane but wonderd what other people use?

Ewen suggested quinoderm not sure what it is though and someone else suggested some B-vit or something. Any ideas?

probs a mix of oil and raised core temp oh and tren lol..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

More likely the culprit is oxys , quinoderm is from the chemist , benzyol peroxide , ever put toothpaste on a spot ? The BP kills and sets the area also pan-oxyl face wash .


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Great to hear when people say they`ve had an awesome session BBB  ....Here`s to many more of them to mate :thumb:
> 
> Just 2 idea`s for the lighter side of a bi workout ,
> 
> ...


Hey up Rob..cheers for keep pushing me matey...always nice to get a gentle kick up thw ass to keep going..loving it at the min im flying and raring to go :thumb:

Good thoughts for the bis workout... overhead bi curls on the cables are good..nice to get a good peak. 21's are always good too..make sure each part of the lift is well worked..hmmm... :whistling:

Im thinking for tonight: EZ Curls, Incline DB curls, Hammer curls, high cable curls.

That should hit the inner and middle well, hammers hit the bottom and the cables will hit the peaks...lets give it a go


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> More likely the culprit is oxys , quinoderm is from the chemist , benzyol peroxide , ever put toothpaste on a spot ? The BP kills and sets the area also pan-oxyl face wash .


Alright big fella..Always got away lightly when i was a teen no spots ever really lol 

So the only time iv ever got them is being on gear..which i guess is a long time now anyhow and its just them little [email protected] that go red and swell and wont pop not for anything haha and me missus wont leave them alone when one appears... :cursing:

Cheers for the ideas..maybe a trip to the chemist then..guess i could try toothpaste on them for the meantime


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:rolleye:OOps ... you will be thinking im neglecting you BBB., just had a bit of stuff going on and not been on here a lot...anyway had a quick catch up of your journo and it sounds like your fairly steaming along with training and making fantastic progress.. cant wait for your updated pics going up.. come on big boy... get that nose to the grindstone... play hard work hard train hardest.... keep up the fantastic work... and if not ... you know what the consequences are... Ass and kicked...come into it somewhere.. speak soon my friend Lil N:001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Re the spots mate l always suggest a sun bed TBH... it has worked for me for yrs.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :rolleye:OOps ... you will be thinking im neglecting you BBB., just had a bit of stuff going on and not been on here a lot...anyway had a quick catch up of your journo and it sounds like your fairly steaming along with training and making fantastic progress.. cant wait for your updated pics going up.. come on big boy... get that nose to the grindstone... play hard work hard train hardest.... keep up the fantastic work... and if not ... you know what the consequences are... Ass and kicked...come into it somewhere.. speak soon my friend Lil N:001_tt2: :001_tt2:


Cheers lady :beer: Nice to have you back again! Supports always enjoyed....and regular ass kicks lol 

You asked bout my diet..its pretty much the same Mon - Fri as Gym Rat sorted me out at the start of my journal with a few small tweeks. Weekends i tend to eat out alot or eat more home cooked meals but always make sure to hit my protein quota for the day..its just the carbs tend to bump up abit.. as an outline during the week its:

5am - 3 weetabix with milk, orange juice with 25ml olive oil, 40g protein shake 780cals, 51g pro, 65g carb, 26g fat

7.30am - 2 Wholemeal pittas with 1 tin of tuna and spinach 380cals, 39g pro, 40g carb, 2g fat

10am - Sandwich-2 slices wholemeal bread with tin of tuna and spinach 265cals, 25g pro, 32g carb, 4g fat

12.30 - 300g Cottage Cheese with pineapple 252cals, 30g pro, 24g carb, 2g fat

3pm - 20g protein shake, 1tbsp peanut butter 240 cals 26g pro, 2g carb, 13g fat

5.30pm - 20g protein shake and 2 slices wholemeal bread 290cals, 35g pro, 35g carb, 7g fat

TRAIN

7.45pm - 40g protein shake and 20g dextrose 200cals, 40g pro, 20g carb, 2g fat

8.30pm - 1 100g Chicken breast and veg 238cals, 32g pro, 6 carb, 8g fat

9.30pm - 20g protein shake 90cals, 20g pro, 3g carb, 1g fat

*Totals - 2735cals, 298g protein, 230g carbs, 65g fat*

Supplement with a good multi vit and mineral, fish oil and vit C.

Now thrown in a greek yoghurt mid morning aswell so that will of added to the values slightly 

so around 3000cals, 310g protein, 230g carbs, 65g fat


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Re the spots mate l always suggest a sun bed TBH... it has worked for me for yrs.


Yeah mate i always used to hit them a fair bit..then they took the one out from our gym health and safety sh1t cos it wasnt manned..so i just sort of got out the habit..

Good shout though pal maybe i should go get one elsewhere once a week that should help


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Awesome session tonight..back is still massively pumped and biceps are cramped and feeling real full..love it  Tried the new bis routine and it felt good..always open to suggestions though...

TUES - BACK AND BICEPS

Bent Over Barbell Rows 3x10

Wide Grip Chins 3x10 (managed to hit 10 reps with no assistance this week so happy)

Reverse Grip Pulldowns 3x12

Narrow Grip Cable Rows 3x12

Hyperextensions 3x15

EZ Curls 3x8

Incline DB Curls 3x10

Hammer Curls 3x12

High Cable Curls 2x12 1xTo Failure

My mate whos a PT was in tonight with someone and just out of intrest i asked him to do a bf% test on me with the callipers..never ever had one before so had no idea what to expect lol...

Anyhows...As of today i weigh 244lbs (17 stone 4), im 5ft11 and im 16.8% BF. Now bearing in mind iv never done it before...never cut much and am usually bulking..and had let myself get fairly out of shape bellywise..and im been cardio lacking big time for a long long time...then i sort of felt that was ok. Im in no stage pro shape im well aware and some will say thats still sh1t im sure but im kinda chuffed bout it :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

IMO, that is too many protein shakes.

Just saying.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

More than welcome to just say whatever Hacks the inputs good.. 

The shakes are just pre and post workout which is kinda standard then a big hit of protein on waking..with it being around 5am i struggle to eat huge amounts and always fairly pushed for time. My shake before bed is casein or swap it for cottage cheese often. Then its the 3pm one and thats just for ease as i want no carbs just protein and fat and as im on the road all day it took a while to get my diet even to that point..

Im happy with it at the min and its working for me so far


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Aright bud, will be a regular visitor here!

I don't compete but use a lot of WS principles/exercises. I use more of a BB approach on the bi's/delts/etc.

Skullcrushers play balls with me elbows too, I am going to try a WS version and do them on the floor with different sized plates, as they are awesome for bench carryover.

Also, on the bi's as a bit of a blood pumper at the end of a session have you ever tried drag curls? Form is very precise but done right they'll have your bi's cramping up, I should do more of them really...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Aright bud, will be a regular visitor here!
> 
> I don't compete but use a lot of WS principles/exercises. I use more of a BB approach on the bi's/delts/etc.
> 
> ...


Welcome mate..not heard from you in a long time hope alls good pal..cheers for stopping by..everyone dont bite in here 

We got Rob68 top top guy and big supporter, Gym Rat whos my diet guru and overall top lad, Hackskii the mod with the random words of wisdom when you need a lift, Ewen is a North East deserter haha but helps with the gear and strength, Milky is Mr M-UK himself great guy and pops up with some solid advice plenty, oh and Enjoy1 is our lady of the journal but she is slacking at the min and keeps needing her ass kicked lol  soooo thats everyone bigged up :lol:

Your training sounds good mate..do you have your own journal? sound similar to me..used to do alot of strength training but more just cos i enjoyed the change..its always been bodybuilding for me..all training is based round that. But i do still love to vary it and chuck more plates on every now and again.

Biceps went good mate with the new routine..very sore today all over..specially the meaty bit centre of the muscle so im happy. NThink i know what drag curls are but never used them..my bis are always quick to cramp up always have been..could be worth a try though so cheers fpor the suggestion pal.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, thanks bud. No no journal, they are great but I just don't stick to them lol!

Yeah I am happy with it, doing the job weight on bar and scale going up every week so can't complain. I'll have to have a look back on your bi routine cos' mine hardly ever ache like that. Yeah the drags are more of aburnout thing at the end, I always neglected my bi's a bit, and fell for the myth that used to do the forum rounds years ago about rows and back work making them grow. It certainly didn't with me, I need good old fashioned curls, and lots of them!

Just checked back now, my weights are almost exactly the same as you, your one or two reps ahead haha!

What gear cycle are you on ATM?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Hi, thanks bud. No no journal, they are great but I just don't stick to them lol!
> 
> Yeah I am happy with it, doing the job weight on bar and scale going up every week so can't complain. I'll have to have a look back on your bi routine cos' mine hardly ever ache like that. Yeah the drags are more of aburnout thing at the end, I always neglected my bi's a bit, and fell for the myth that used to do the forum rounds years ago about rows and back work making them grow. It certainly didn't with me, I need good old fashioned curls, and lots of them!
> 
> ...


I try me best to keep up with it..great having people inputting into the journal its good to hear diffrent views..get another one sorted out an stop being lazy haha 

Glad the weights going up mate it keeps you going dont it...not sure how much of the journal youv read..fairly long i know lol..i totally lost me way for a while over the last year but am well back on track now.. alot of good advice on here on both the diet and the training. I just had a weigh in last night and my 1st ever bf% caliper test haha..

244 lbs and 16.8% bodyfat.

Into 5th week of this cycle mate..a leaner bulk than normal for me.. 750 Schering Testoviron, 300 tren e and been on 50mg Thai pink dbols and 50mg Thai Oxys for last 4 weeks kickstart. Having 2 weeks off then another 4 weeks of the dbol. 0.5mg Adex EOD and 2x500iu HCG a week...plus the new diet Gym Rat sorted me out..all working big time...no water gain or bloat..carbs are low and iv put on around 14lbs in the last 4 weeks and gym weights are shooting up. Im gonna get some pics and the weights im back using now..strengths come back really well..theres no riving on now its good weights but steady and thought about. Most weights are back around those marks i had on the 1st page and s few have raised above them.

I have good Bi's and they grow easy...rows etc do work but to keep it more bb style you need some direct work form diffrent angles. Try my workout from Tues next time you go mate.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah will have a look now, I'm the opposite, my tri's grow from pressups lol but my bi's have always been a tougher challenge. I am two months back from a 7 month layoff.

Good effort on the BF, my mate did tren ace and sust as his first cycle lol and by the end of cycle he had abs appearing, and trust me this guy isnt the type to bother about abs lol.

Tell you what I did earlier when doing incline narrow grip bench as it REALLY helped was some thing Dave Tate said. On my last set I was hanging out, so I started to visualise pushing myself AWAY from the bar, as opposed to the bar away from me, it works! It seems to drag in extra fast twitch fibres from somwhere.

Nice cycle, now wonder strength going up lol. I'm starting my first beg. of December! First injectable anyway, would love to use tren some point in the future.

Solid routine too bud!

Yeah some great advice on the diet, for example the bagels etc not being complete carbs, didn't know that as I tend to figure the whole meal in when it comes to counting nutrients. Also, the pasta in a flask, what a great idea! I must admit I have never really paid the attention to the diet it deserves, I just try to eat a lot! I was a skinny kid but as I'm sure you found, the closer I'm getting to 30 the easier the spare tyre is coming lol.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Cheers Gaz, sounds like you in a similar place to me so be intresting to see how you getting on..

Yeah i was chuffed with the bf%..never botherd much its always been shovelling food and bulking for me..always sat around the 17 or 18 stone area eating round the 5 or 6k cals a day..started at bout 11 stone lol 

Haha them love handles mate tell me bout it..grow in the run up to 30 and the other side of 30 its even worse haha..diet is the key mate big time. Im down to bout 3k cals now and half the carbs. Also no carbs late on and what a diffrence its mate even with me doing hardly any cardio. Bloat and fat are down..love handles still there its my downfall but definatly way flatter haha..someone told me theyre the new abs anyhow 

What cycle you got planned bud? Il help you if i can.

And try some of my new workouts if any of yours are feeling stale. They are more bb based than strength but the change mite help you..and they are well planned every angle and head hit 

Good rest last night had a good kip..raring to go tonight traps and shoulders..


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

whats planeed for today matey, i ended up ditchin arms and went ahead with shoulders to give your method a try... defo a good change. traps got worked hard and heavy.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> whats planeed for today matey, i ended up ditchin arms and went ahead with shoulders to give your method a try... defo a good change. traps got worked hard and heavy.


Doing that myself mate in an hour..traps then shoulders i cant wait..going up again on the presses..back to the 50s in no time.

How did you find it then? I know its totally diffrent to how its normal done but i really like it..get no shoulder pain..still press heavy plus my traps get some good focus instead of being stuck on the end


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

loved it to be honest mate. as i said in my journal you get so much more of a feel and squeeze at the top when you dont have pumped up shoulders restricting your movement. you sir are a genius.lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> loved it to be honest mate. as i said in my journal you get so much more of a feel and squeeze at the top when you dont have pumped up shoulders restricting your movement. you sir are a genius.lol


Cheers pal :beer:  i doubt youl thank me in the morning when you cant move your neck but hey...

The missus normally just calls me a daft [email protected] ... but i know really im a bank of cleverness haha 

Cant wait to get going now..just dropped me pro plus tabs and my shake and my plain bread and ready to rock and roll lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Interesting..will give that a try. I do bi's before back a lot now and you can really feel the lats working on back, plus when you back to the usual order my strength had gone up loads.

How did the sesh go after mate?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Awesome session tonight...felt top notch before going and was really pumped and ready to go and it worked a treat. All weights up again progressing every week cant believe how well the strengths come back so quickly im chuffed. Done the routine traps 1st again and its a killer..traps are on fire and my side delts are still cramped now felt like they were gonna pop lol. Pressing was up to the next set and still hit 3x10 so was happy. Definatly going to stick to this for a while. Barbell shrugs are done steady and every rep is held at the very top for a sec to squeeze and take the momentum out of it..was using 3 and a half plates each end and the squeeze and burn is unreal.

My good mate Mark Lawson turned up tonight 1st time iv seen him since back from Belfast from the UK strongman final (on challenge TV around xmas) so was good for a catch up and he drove me on my pressing and gave me a good boost saying how well id come on again so happy days :thumbup1: Was telling me how the arm wrestling went that they got made to do this year..sounds like there was some nasty tendon noises and injuries happening lol ouch.

Anyhow...

THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS

Barbell shrug 1x30 3x10 hold and squeeze

Incline DB Shrug 3x10

Incline DB Y-Raises 3x12 (burn is unbelieveable lol)

Overhead Seated DB Press 1x20 3x10

DB Side Laterals 2x12 1xTriple Dropset

Rear DB Raises 2x12 1xTriple Dropset

Totally cramped and whole area feels paggered lol..love it


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ive unsubscribed ... that is all :laugh:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

good session mate, keep her lit


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Ive unsubscribed ... that is all :laugh:


[email protected] :lol: :lol:  i dont believe you...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> good session mate, keep her lit


Flying mate all good...fcuk me my traps are crippled lol love it :laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> [email protected] :lol: :lol:  i dont believe you...


Its True


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Its True


Crap lier.... :whistling: now start giving me a boost again :lol: :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Good man, doing dbol and test e cycle bud. Starting December, cannot wait, wanna jump on it now but only stopped a 5 week dbol only cycle 2.5 weeks ago lol. Will be my first proper one, also running hcg and an AI, perhaps we could have a bit of a friendly lift competition bud, supported by pictorial evidence and a copy of the days newspaper lol.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Haha gaz you got a few years youth on me mate lol  My riving on and snapping bits of myself days are behind me for the meantime..still lift heavy and pushing every week but alot more thought behind the training and diet. May have a good strength blast next year but for the min its muscle.

End of next week though im halfway through this cycle and im gona post up some pics and the weights im using for each excercise so youl be able to see where we at bud 

I was stronger back when i was 28 tho than i am now...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha gaz you got a few years youth on me mate lol  My riving on and snapping bits of myself days are behind me for the meantime..still lift heavy and pushing every week but alot more thought behind the training and diet. May have a good strength blast next year but for the min its muscle.
> 
> End of next week though im halfway through this cycle and im gona post up some pics and the weights im using for each excercise so youl be able to see where we at bud
> 
> I was stronger back when i was 28 tho than i am now...


Yeah but come on 28 was 20 years ago for you mate


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL sure you made BBB's day Rob68... haha soon be getting his free bus pass by all accounts... :lol:

Ah, BBB pull in that bottom lip... dont suit you.. ya know we dont mean it... much..x


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

What you training today bud?

Fair comment on the training and diet too, I am guilty of just always going for lifts lifts lifts and have a nice dose of stubborn elbow tendonitis for my troubles lol.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> What you training today bud?
> 
> Fair comment on the training and diet too, I am guilty of just always going for lifts lifts lifts and have a nice dose of stubborn elbow tendonitis for my troubles lol.


 Oh gawd gazh1983.. i feel your pain.. currently suffering also from 'tennis elbow' tis sh1t.. when you cry half way through your lift... :sad:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah it's worse than ever! I've had to completley lay off any form of extension, and may even not train tri's for a few weeks cos' when I was tensing I could feel pain travelling down to my fingers lol.

It started because I did a dbol cycle and my strength went up realllllly quick, too quick for my soft tissue.

How you get yours?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Yeah but come on 28 was 20 years ago for you mate


Cheeky [email protected] haha..you just trying to make yourself feel better? :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> LOL sure you made BBB's day Rob68... haha soon be getting his free bus pass by all accounts... :lol:
> 
> Ah, BBB pull in that bottom lip... dont suit you.. ya know we dont mean it... much..x


Haha cheeky mare im allowed to be grumpy in my old age..Rob can vouch for that 

Anyhow..im not old... :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> What you training today bud?
> 
> Fair comment on the training and diet too, I am guilty of just always going for lifts lifts lifts and have a nice dose of stubborn elbow tendonitis for my troubles lol.


Nothing wrong with going for big lifts pal its all part of the fun..you gotta keep pushing it..i always pushed so much due to being on the gear etc and as youv found out then the tendons and ligaments and small connecting muscles dont grow quick enough to match your strength gains..and something goes snap in the end lol

You can still lift heavy but smartly. I realise now its best for me personally to keep increasing in small jumps..even doing the same weight as the week beofre but for 2 extra reps over 3 sets is 6 extra reps with that weight..and thats a good gain. Adding just a 1.25kg plate each of a bench is a good jusmp when you doing 3 sets of it or watever


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Yeah it's worse than ever! I've had to completley lay off any form of extension, and may even not train tri's for a few weeks cos' when I was tensing I could feel pain travelling down to my fingers lol.
> 
> It started because I did a dbol cycle and my strength went up realllllly quick, too quick for my soft tissue.
> 
> How you get yours?


Ibuprofen gels can help and elbow supports in the future. Also alot of lads i train with swear by emu oil (google it) before they train on there elbows..could be worth a look mate.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

No update for yesterday..iv had a fcuking nightmare day. Truck started boiling up all the way home yesterday..not to bore everyone but alot of diffrent small problems with it left it overheating on the side of the M6 in the dark last night. Went round and opened the bonnet latches and the pressure cap in the radiator cooling tank basically exploded and i was stood in front of it when it happened and my left forearm got the brunt of the boiling water...

Took the whole of the inside of my arm skin off straight away and i managed to get the truck to the nearest town and went to A+E and got it all cooled and washed and wrapped up. Got to go back tomorrow and get the banadages changed and checked on. Not done any deep tissue so they said thats good but the skins all gone and the pain is fcuking unreal  so im drugged up on painkillers big time and cant really move me arm with the big cast on it.

Cant believe it.. il see how it goes tomorrow but got a feeling next week is going to be a no-no :no:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your accident, mate. Here's wishing you a speedy return to good health.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> No update for yesterday..iv had a fcuking nightmare day. Truck started boiling up all the way home yesterday..not to bore everyone but alot of diffrent small problems with it left it overheating on the side of the M6 in the dark last night. Went round and opened the bonnet latches and the pressure cap in the radiator cooling tank basically exploded and i was stood in front of it when it happened and my left forearm got the brunt of the boiling water...
> 
> Took the whole of the inside of my arm skin off straight away and i managed to get the truck to the nearest town and went to A+E and got it all cooled and washed and wrapped up. Got to go back tomorrow and get the banadages changed and checked on. Not done any deep tissue so they said thats good but the skins all gone and the pain is fcuking unreal  so im drugged up on painkillers big time and cant really move me arm with the big cast on it.
> 
> Cant believe it.. il see how it goes tomorrow but got a feeling next week is going to be a no-no :no:


Oh no bud, bit of bad luck. Was it a steam burn? I had one of those and they are a right fcker, much hotter than normal. The gear should help you heal a tad quicker though, I had a nasty one on my hand a few weeks back from the friggin steamer in the kitchen of all things, visually it took a while but it healed functionally quite fast. Thankfully it's not deep mate, won't be too long.

Are you gunna have a complete rest or try and do leg pressing etc?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Sorry to hear of your accident, mate. Here's wishing you a speedy return to good health.


Cheers Ming..appreciate that alot.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

m8 sorry to hear that , looks like its legs every session for a while .


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Oh no bud, bit of bad luck. Was it a steam burn? I had one of those and they are a right fcker. The gear should help you heal a tad quicker though, I had a nasty one on my hand a few weeks back from the friggin steamer in the kitchen of all things, visually it took a while but it healed functionally quite fast. Thankfully it's not deep mate, won't be too long.
> 
> Are you gunna have a complete rest or try and do leg pressing etc?


It was boiling water straight out the tank mate been boiling a long time and hit me at full pressure so the whole of me forearm just disintegrated like the skin just fell off it looked a right mess. Hopefully though your right..iv had minor burns before but nothing major so wasnt sure how long itl take to heal. It isnt the flesh though like you say..just the whole of the outer layer of skin. Fcuking painfull and its just awkward aswell with the wrap i got on its like a cast but soft..right from my wrist to my elbow then i got another wrap right round my bicep.

Il see what they say when they change the dressing tomorrow and what they put on...few days rest does no harm..just done my head in as im flying at the min and my head was right back in it.

Cheers mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> m8 sorry to hear that , looks like its legs every session for a while .


Cheers mate appreciate it  hopefully itl heal fairly quick and wont scar...just fcuking painfull and cant straighten my arm with it wrapped up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers mate appreciate it  hopefully itl heal fairly quick and wont scar...just fcuking painfull and cant straighten my arm with it wrapped up


yeah i had similar years ago will feel tight for a while too get some moisturizer for when the wrap comes off .


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah i had similar years ago will feel tight for a while too get some moisturizer for when the wrap comes off .


Cheers mate..was yours water aswell and just the outer skin? Didnt scar?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Definatley hit legs bud, I know it's not much of a consolation but think it could have been a torn pec, rotator cuff etc.

Nice one on the emu oil suggestion btw. They use that for hair regrowth as well lol.

Sounds like you're thundering along and a few days rest as you say will do absolutley no harm whatsoever.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Definatley hit legs bud, I know it's not much of a consolation but think it could have been a torn pec, rotator cuff etc.
> 
> Nice one on the emu oil suggestion btw. They use that for hair regrowth as well lol.
> 
> Sounds like you're thundering along and a few days rest as you say will do absolutley no harm whatsoever.


Definatly mate yeah the rest wont do me any harm..just done my head in abit..stuff always seems to happen whenyour doing really well in the gym doesnt it


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You fcking dope ....what are ya? :no:

Im seriously gutted for you pal,just when things were going really well,like the others have said,speedy recovery and back at it when possible and as Ewen says leg sessions a plenty for the time being

Get better sooner rather than later buddy


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> You fcking dope ....what are ya? :no:
> 
> Im seriously gutted for you pal,just when things were going really well,like the others have said,speedy recovery and back at it when possible and as Ewen says leg sessions a plenty for the time being
> 
> Get better sooner rather than later buddy


Cheers pal..appreciate it alot :thumbup1: Was just one of them fcuking nightmare days..hopefully wont knock me back too much


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers pal..appreciate it alot :thumbup1: Was just one of them fcuking nightmare days..hopefully wont knock me back too much


No worries mate....its what were here for,support n all that 

Hey it better not knock you back.....or you will have Enjoy1 to answer to ....


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> No worries mate....its what were here for,suppoert n all that
> 
> Hey it better not knock you back.....or you will have Enjoy1 to answer to ....


Tell me bout it....your all the same...  :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Hows the arm feeling squire?


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

mg:Along with the other guys, i hope you have a speedy recovery and are not in too much pain my friend... try to take it easy, but i know you will be jumping to get back to it.. just let yourself get better first ...yer a nugget ya know... had me all worried..:wacko:whos gona kick ma ass if yer off sick...??:cowboy:hope things ok for you soon pardner... :001_tt2:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Aw mate gutted for you. Hopefully if it scabs up u could try a few compounds depending on pain. Heal up dude


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Hows the arm feeling squire?


Much the same mate..drugged up on painkillers so not too bad..just when the bandages slip it hurts like fcuk...out for a good feed tonight so might take my mind of it lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> mg:Along with the other guys, i hope you have a speedy recovery and are not in too much pain my friend... try to take it easy, but i know you will be jumping to get back to it.. just let yourself get better first ...yer a nugget ya know... had me all worried..:wacko:whos gona kick ma ass if yer off sick...??:cowboy:hope things ok for you soon pardner... :001_tt2:


Cheers lady thanks for that..just taking it easy  Rob will take over kicking your ass when your slacking im sure he wont mind :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> Aw mate gutted for you. Hopefully if it scabs up u could try a few compounds depending on pain. Heal up dude


Cheers pal..bit of a [email protected] but itl be right..sure itl heal up enough quickly so il still be able to do something mate..rest does me no harm anyhow


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

First of all sorry to hear about the burns, not good.

Burns are very susceptible to infection, reason being is dead skin.

If you use a product called silvadene (generic name: Silver Sulfadiazine), and apply once a day, then you have to wash the skin and take off all the dead skin, reapply then cover, every single day, this will heal the fastest with the least amount of scars.

It is some of the best stuff on the planet and contains sulfur and silver, both are anti-bacterial natural substances, see if you can get your hands on that stuff. I used it once when my back was burned very bad, it healed up and have no scarring, which is strange as I scar easy (keloid).


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> First of all sorry to hear about the burns, not good.
> 
> Burns are very susceptible to infection, reason being is dead skin.
> 
> ...


Excellent post Hacks thanks mate.

The coverings i have on now are silver coated gauze dressings..apparently thats the UK burns board new advice rather than some cream they used to use..thats what the nurse told me yesterday anyhow. Got to go get the dressings changed in the morning so will see what they say then..the cream you mention looks top stuff i just googled it. Il see what they say but may still get some aswell, thanks.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Enjoy1 said:


> mg:Along with the other guys, i hope you have a speedy recovery and are not in too much pain my friend... try to take it easy, but i know you will be jumping to get back to it.. just let yourself get better first ...yer a nugget ya know... had me all worried.. :wacko: *whos gona kick ma ass if yer off sick...??*:cowboy:hope things ok for you soon pardner... :001_tt2:





BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers lady thanks for that..just taking it easy  Rob will take over kicking your ass when your slacking im sure he wont mind :laugh:


Someone mention my name 

Hows the arm buddy?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Someone mention my name
> 
> Hows the arm buddy?


Hey matey..quick update on the arm.

Had 2 clean ups and dressing changes and it looks ok i guess..as far as having no skin goes lol..but no infection they told me at least..just got to rest it up really..no air at it and try to stop anything rubbing on it. Off work this week aswell as i cant use my arm and wrist properly so cant drive..bit sh1t really its done my head in abit..everything was going great and now im sat about at home and set back from the gym...gotta try and keep me head out me ass really..dont want to slip back to where we were before.

Except that everythings good


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to hear BBB dont let your spirit drop mate,hard to do under the circumstances i know, but chin up mucker you be back at it soon enough 

Dont even think about going back to where you were before....Brother chuckle lives up your way ,you dont want us to send him round now do ya :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Good to hear BBB dont let your spirit drop mate,hard to do under the circumstances i know, but chin up mucker you be back at it soon enough
> 
> Dont even think about going back to where you were before....Brother chuckle lives up your way ,you dont want us to send him round now do ya :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: well i might be ok if we both only allowed to use 1 arm... :laugh:

Yeah il be ok mate cheers..you know what its like though..always seems to happen when your doing your best doesnt it and you end up going back a few steps. Gonna keep eating though and keep running the stuff so hopefully my strength and weight will be ok..its just my mind i gotta keep focussed really..thats the hardest to do


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol: well i might be ok if we both only allowed to use 1 arm... :laugh:
> 
> Yeah il be ok mate cheers..you know what its like though..*always seems to happen when your doing your best doesnt it and you end up going back a few steps*. Gonna keep eating though and keep running the stuff so hopefully my strength and weight will be ok..its just my mind i gotta keep focussed really..thats the hardest to do


That does always seem to be the way but maybe it will help you strenghten your ability to bounce back after such set backs in the future?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> That does always seem to be the way but maybe it will help you strenghten your ability to bounce back after such set backs in the future?


Hey Katy thanks for stopping by..yeah i guess maybe it will do. Im never ever one to be beaten by anything and dont get depressed or anything i just soldier on usually. I usually manage to keep my chin up..it just kind of really annoys me and that in turn does my head in abit? Im not very good at being laid up i like to be busy..a week stuck in the house with daytime telly isnt good :no: Its always been the time when iv been injured before when im doing my best in the gym. you just have to go back a few steps and pick yourself up i guess.

Going to have a walk out with the dog later i think get some fresh air and get out and about...can manage that 1 handed with the lead haha...unless she sees any rabbits she fancies chasing in the fields


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh Katy im poorly ,im in agony,cant do anything sob sob sob :lol: Dont fall for it katy all he`s done is broke into a sweat reaching for the tv remote while eating pizza :tongue: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Oh Katy im poorly ,im in agony,cant do anything sob sob sob :lol: Dont fall for it katy all he`s done is broke into a sweat reaching for the tv remote while eating pizza :tongue: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: pmsl you nutter :laugh: aint a big man allowed to be in pain nowadys? ..its a modern society we live in you know 

Katy is very clever at keeping peoples minds healthy..whereas you my friend just do peoples minds in totally haha :2guns:

Now wheres that remote....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol: pmsl you nutter :laugh: aint a big man allowed to be in pain nowadys? ..its a modern society we live in you know
> 
> Katy is very clever at keeping peoples minds healthy..whereas you my friend just do peoples minds in totally haha :2guns:
> 
> Now wheres that remote....


 :lol: :lol: Nutter is a word that keeps cropping up just lately when people seem to be talking about me,dunno why :innocent: h34r: 

I agree Katy is very level headed and does keep peoples mind healthy....but come on mate she aint a miracle worker, some folk are waaaaay beyond help :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey Katy thanks for stopping by..yeah i guess maybe it will do. Im never ever one to be beaten by anything and dont get depressed or anything i just soldier on usually. I usually manage to keep my chin up..it just kind of really annoys me and that in turn does my head in abit? Im not very good at being laid up i like to be busy..a week stuck in the house with daytime telly isnt good :no: Its always been the time when iv been injured before when im doing my best in the gym. you just have to go back a few steps and pick yourself up i guess.
> 
> Going to have a walk out with the dog later i think get some fresh air and get out and about...can manage that 1 handed with the lead haha...unless she sees any rabbits she fancies chasing in the fields


Your welcome  I subbed the other day after you told me about your burn.

Going out to walk your dog sounds like an excellent idea. It's amazing how quickly your mood and motivation can drop when sitting on the sofa watching mindless daytime tv...I'm an absolute sucker for it...I very quickly get depressed and can't be @rsed to even cook! If you like staying busy then if I were you, I'd stay busy. There's always things to do e.g. tidy, clean, go for a walk, see people, go into town etc.



Rob68 said:


> Oh Katy im poorly ,im in agony,cant do anything sob sob sob :lol: Dont fall for it katy all he`s done is broke into a sweat reaching for the tv remote while eating pizza :tongue: :lol:


Ya big meanie!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Your welcome  I subbed the other day after you told me about your burn.
> 
> Going out to walk your dog sounds like an excellent idea. It's amazing how quickly your mood and motivation can drop when sitting on the sofa watching mindless daytime tv...I'm an absolute sucker for it...I very quickly get depressed and can't be @rsed to even cook! If you like staying busy then if I were you, I'd stay busy. There's always things to do e.g. tidy, clean, go for a walk, see people, go into town etc.


Well feel alot better now..been out for a couple hours with the big daft dog of mine right along the river. Theres loads of fields and she goes mad this time of year chasing rabbits and pheasants haha..never gets to them and even when she does she darent do anything to them :lol: Gives me an easy life of it tiring her out anyhow. The fresh airs good..just have to walk abit special holding my arm straight :laugh: and before you say anything Rob yeah everyones aware im special anyhow... 

I know what your saying bout not being @rsed to cook..doing nothing actually makes you more tired than if your busy i think. I know if i ever try to train on a weekend im nowhere near as strong as when iv been at work allday.

Now maybe il do abit tidying..do the house husband thing :lol: :lol: Wonder if theres a little apron round here anywhere....



Katy said:


> Ya big meanie!


Definatly! You tell him...see Rob she knows men suffer worse than women with injuries :lol: And Katy dont worry bout him just ignore him they put him back in his box when it starts getting dark...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Aright bud, any idea when the training can resume forthwith lol?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Aright bud, any idea when the training can resume forthwith lol?


Ay up bud...you been watching downton abbey or something today with the old words? :lol: :lol:

Might go do some legs or something back end of the week or the weekend..not sure really..the arms just the painfull and tight and with the bandages i cant hold nowt in my left hand or bend my arm very easy so could be a couple weeks before i can do any upper body again..its doing my head in already mate

Hows your training?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Well feel alot better now..been out for a couple hours with the big daft dog of mine right along the river. Theres loads of fields and she goes mad this time of year chasing rabbits and pheasants haha..never gets to them and even when she does she darent do anything to them :lol: Gives me an easy life of it tiring her out anyhow. The fresh airs good..just have to walk abit special holding my arm straight :laugh: and before you say anything Rob yeah everyones aware im special anyhow...
> 
> I know what your saying bout not being @rsed to cook..doing nothing actually makes you more tired than if your busy i think. I know if i ever try to train on a weekend im nowhere near as strong as when iv been at work allday.
> 
> ...


That's really good to hear...sounds like the walk has boosted your mood! I've decided that every day after lunch I'm going to go for a mini walk...I think that it would be good for me and be a good break from the computer


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

oi... stop yer winging an hammer those legs lol have to agree with rob... too much feeling sorry for yourself and mothering in this thread.lol i want to hear the hardcore stuff like picking the scabs and eating it like a mofo whilst dumbell curling a small child pmsl.

seriously tho hope your mending well bud


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is some information for you brotha on burns:

Oxandrolone, a synthetic derivative of testosterone, has been used in adult patients with severe thermal injury to enhance lean body mass accretion, restore body weight, and accelerate wound healing. In clinical studies, oxandrolone 10 mg orally twice/day improved wound healing, restored lean body mass, and accelerated body weight gain. During the rehabilitation period, oxandrolone therapy with adequate nutrition and exercise improved lean body mass, increased muscle strength, and restored body weight.

Ornithine alpha-ketoglutarate (OKG), is another supplement (over the counter) that aids in burn patients:

Ornithine-alpha-ketoglutarate (OKG) consists of two ornithine molecules compiled with one alpha-ketoglotarate. 0KG has been used successfully to aid postoperative repair and to treat burns, sepsis and other catabolic conditions; it also inhibits degradation of the contractile proteins in muscles and the decline of muscle glutaniine due to trauma.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> oi... stop yer winging an hammer those legs lol have to agree with rob... too much feeling sorry for yourself and mothering in this thread.lol i want to hear the hardcore stuff like picking the scabs and eating it like a mofo whilst dumbell curling a small child pmsl.
> 
> seriously tho hope your mending well bud


Haha :lol: :lol: Now come on mate you cant beat abit of women mothering when your ill however big you are.... 

Fcuk mate i wish i had scabs to eat lol..just raw flesh at the min..you want some posting? Could have it with a potato you big beast ya :lol: :lol:

Il see how we doing the end of the week..id love to get in doing legs mate definatly..its just a nightmare until it starts healing i cant hardly move cos itl be literally ripping at the flesh and itl take forever to heal properly..i dont mind a weeks rest up with the missus anyhow :laugh:

Il be back curling lads like you before long....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorryn to hear about your accident mate hope you recover asap

when my boy was 1 he puled a boiled cup f water( for tea) off the kitchen surface all down his arm, like yourself skin melted off instantly, he was in utter agony by his screams in ambulance so you must be in agony mate. my boy was drugged up on heavy painkillers in a special burns unit for babys for weeks, so I know how mcuh you must be suffering mate.

Hope ypu have a speedy recovery and take it esy for abit mate.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Here is some information for you brotha on burns:
> 
> Oxandrolone, a synthetic derivative of testosterone, has been used in adult patients with severe thermal injury to enhance lean body mass accretion, restore body weight, and accelerate wound healing. In clinical studies, oxandrolone 10 mg orally twice/day improved wound healing, restored lean body mass, and accelerated body weight gain. During the rehabilitation period, oxandrolone therapy with adequate nutrition and exercise improved lean body mass, increased muscle strength, and restored body weight.
> 
> ...


Wow..intresting post..amazed where you get this stuff from lol. So 20mg daily Anavar can increase wound healing. I guess the holding bodyweight etc is due to the same reasons people take it anyhow..but didnt know it can affect healing.  Still on the test and tren..no orals at the min though the oxys and dbol were stopped..i wonder if either of them have the same effect or just Var?

Never heard of Ornithine..time to google.

Oh by the way Hacks i had a look for that Silvadene but seems pretty hard to get over here. May be possible to get it sent form Canada or something im not sure. 1st 2 dressing used silver gauze dressings but today they didnt have any and have used Vaseline gauze things. They said this is what always used to be used for burns but i have a feeling they going to dry out and stick to the flesh...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Sorryn to hear about your accident mate hope you recover asap
> 
> when my boy was 1 he puled a boiled cup f water( for tea) off the kitchen surface all down his arm, like yourself skin melted off instantly, he was in utter agony by his screams in ambulance so you must be in agony mate. my boy was drugged up on heavy painkillers in a special burns unit for babys for weeks, so I know how mcuh you must be suffering mate.
> 
> Hope ypu have a speedy recovery and take it esy for abit mate.


Cheers Rick 

Yeah it aint good mate..painfull definatly and banged full of painkillers the same as your boy... but more than that its the headfcuk i got going on just how its set me back abit when i was flying in the gym and loving it cant grip nowt or got any strength in my wrist...il rest up this week and see how it goes into next week...hopefully wont set me back too much and i can get back to it again


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Silvadene is totally awesome, and if you use it scarring wont be much of anything

The anavar actually helps the body through the stress as well, and blunts catabolic hormones from overwhelming causing weight loss and muscle loss.

Wounds compromise immune function and kind of act like stress.

The anavar over other hormones would be my first pic.

The OKG, it is just something I remember years ago, and it never left me, you can add l-arginine and l-ornathine to that to bump GH levels increasing the healing environment which was injury compromises GH.

All three of those together would aid in healing.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Katy said:


> Ya big meanie!


 :innocent:



BigBarnBoy said:


> Well feel alot better now..been out for a couple hours with the big daft dog of mine right along the river. Theres loads of fields and she goes mad this time of year chasing rabbits and pheasants haha..never gets to them and even when she does she darent do anything to them :lol: Gives me an easy life of it tiring her out anyhow. The fresh airs good..just have to walk abit special holding my arm straight :laugh: and before you say anything Rob yeah everyones aware im special anyhow...
> 
> I know what your saying bout not being @rsed to cook..doing nothing actually makes you more tired than if your busy i think. I know if i ever try to train on a weekend im nowhere near as strong as when iv been at work allday.
> 
> ...


Apron will suit you ya big girl :lol:



gym rat said:


> oi... stop yer winging an hammer those legs lol have to agree with rob... too much feeling sorry for yourself and mothering in this thread.lol i want to hear the hardcore stuff like picking the scabs and eating it like a mofo whilst dumbell curling a small child pmsl.
> 
> seriously tho hope your mending well bud


At last cheers gym rat  BBB sent me this pic of his arm before mate what you reckon? amputation? :whistling: :lol:

View attachment 67473


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :innocent:


Bollox... 



Rob68 said:


> Apron will suit you ya big girl :lol:


Well you always tell me you like me dressed up in it best especially the yellow one...whats changed? :confused1:



Rob68 said:


> :At last cheers gym rat  BBB sent me this pic of his arm before mate what you reckon? amputation? :whistling: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 67473


Haha :lol: :lol: :lol: Now come on own up Rob..theres no muscle on that arm so it cant be mine mate...did you bang it on the squat rack today?? :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Silvadene is totally awesome, and if you use it scarring wont be much of anything
> 
> The anavar actually helps the body through the stress as well, and blunts catabolic hormones from overwhelming causing weight loss and muscle loss.
> 
> ...


Sorted matey...that generic Silvadene ordered and a tub of OKG..found both for cheap so no harm using them...just gotta check if i got any Var iv forgotten about anywhere now...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Bollox...
> 
> Well you always tell me you like me dressed up in it best especially the yellow one...whats changed? :confused1:
> 
> Haha :lol: :lol: :lol: Now come on own up Rob..theres no muscle on that arm so it cant be mine mate...did you bang it on the squat rack today?? :whistling:


Now your giving secrets away you shouldnt be BBB ,think you should have directed that at R0B not Rob 

Im saying fcuk all that arms bigger than mine :crying: :laugh:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ay up bud...you been watching downton abbey or something today with the old words? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Might go do some legs or something back end of the week or the weekend..not sure really..the arms just the painfull and tight and with the bandages i cant hold nowt in my left hand or bend my arm very easy so could be a couple weeks before i can do any upper body again..its doing my head in already mate
> 
> Hows your training?


Legs! You have no excuse, I'm like you, all or nothing but you need to get those endorphins going again my man.

Ok bud, been how can I put this subtly constipated last 3 days so eating very very poor. Trained Friday and felt tired as so weekend off. Did shoulders and light tri's yesterday and had a good sesh strength wise but didn't feel "right" energy wise. Anyway, took Senokot, jobs a good un' hungry again!

Elbow lot bette (got some emu gel after, nicked from rents for athritis lol) but felt it when pressin. Gunna hit the weighted dips hard and narrow grip bench hard this next few weeks, lay off the extensison til bakc on cycle and have water cushioning the joints!

Hows ur eating been?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Legs! You have no excuse, I'm like you, all or nothing but you need to get those endorphins going again my man.
> 
> Ok bud, been how can I put this subtly constipated last 3 days so eating very very poor. Trained Friday and felt tired as so weekend off. Did shoulders and light tri's yesterday and had a good sesh strength wise but didn't feel "right" energy wise. Anyway, took Senokot, jobs a good un' hungry again!
> 
> ...


Ooohhh not good mate nowt worse than bursting and you cant .... lol :laugh: More fibre in the diet keep things moving pal...

Glad the elbows better mate..just gotta work round it. Extensions etc arent good and also hold back sometimes like pressing try not to fully lock out each rep..keep the tension on the muscle and not the elbow.

My eatings been fine really mate. When im not working i always find it harder to motivate to eat..when im dashing bout at week im always starving. But still hitting somewhere near the totals..good breakfast, protein shakes, tuna toasties, yoghurt, cottage cheese, homemade shepherds pie and im just waiting for the missus to finish me tea..sweet chilli chicken breasts and veg  Probably more carbs than im normally trying for but hey.

Starting to sounds like mingster and gym rats food journals haha :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> im just waiting for the missus to finish me tea..sweet chilli chicken breasts and veg


I gots to get me one of them soon I think lol, sound handy,


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ooohhh not good mate nowt worse than bursting and you cant .... lol :laugh: More fibre in the diet keep things moving pal...
> 
> Glad the elbows better mate..just gotta work round it. Extensions etc arent good and also hold back sometimes like pressing try not to fully lock out each rep..keep the tension on the muscle and not the elbow.
> 
> ...


You lazy fcuker..youve been on here all fcking day abusing me,while eating pizza with one hand and the remote in the other and your waiting for your missus to finish your tea??

Katy ,here`s the true poorly man for ya :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> I gots to get me one of them soon I think lol, sound handy,


Haha a missus...yeah i guess they come in handy now and again..let them out the cupboard when your lost for what to cook... :lol: :lol:

Wife of mines a diamond mate,,keeps me on the straight and narrow (used to be big time hard to do) and as shes well into fitness herself and an awesome cook then im well looked after plus she never bothers when im out training


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> You lazy fcuker..youve been on here all fcking day abusing me,while eating pizza with one hand and the remote in the other and your waiting for your missus to finish your tea??
> 
> Katy ,here`s the true poorly man for ya :lol:


Haha :lol: :lol: Evening to you Rob...was someone in a grumpy little mood last night? Awwww :laugh:

and for your info i sorted the food allday...the missus loves cooking and shes good..so im more than happy to let her feed me 

Had another good days feed today..no gym still but did a steady 4 mile with the dog..AND now im doing my own tea  (cos shes out)

Katy dont fall for your lies pal.... :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha :lol: :lol: Evening to you Rob...was someone in a grumpy little mood last night? Awwww :laugh:
> 
> and for your info i sorted the food allday...the missus loves cooking and shes good..so im more than happy to let her feed me
> 
> ...


Ah, I'm a big softy anyway so you still get my sympathy. Glad you went for a walk


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ah, I'm a big softy anyway so you still get my sympathy. Glad you went for a walk


Cheers  Feeling good today..food and being busy allday definatly keeps the mind ticking over..stay away from that sh1tty mind numbing daytime telly :lol: ..plus the burns clean and no infection and should have the bits Hackskii recommended next couple of days so that should make a good diffrence.

So except for missing the gym BIG time its been an ok day...bit boring for my journal though at the min not much to read sorry lol.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

No worries mate.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> No worries mate.


What you been up to today pal...

You been training?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

How was the tv today ? :laugh:

I always thought that burns should not be bandaged for some reason dunno why,remember a Banger years ago blowing up in my hand and leaving it burnt but never had any kind of dressing on it... Guessing its different these days or am i being thick again lol

How are you today ,good i hope


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> How was the tv today ? :laugh:
> 
> I always thought that burns should not be bandaged for some reason dunno why,remember a Banger years ago blowing up in my hand and leaving it burnt but never had any kind of dressing on it... Guessing its different these days or am i being thick again lol
> 
> How are you today ,good i hope


Haha managed to stay away from the telly mate :laugh: Had a decent day been busy and got out and about..missus left a good list of stuff to do while i was just sitting bout doing nowt :lol:

Oh and back in them days mate everyone had to just be hard didnt they..not sure they had invented bandages even had they? Just wrapped a few leaves round it and got on with the day...fannys nowadays :lol: TBH mate i didnt have a clue either..thats what Hackskii is here for


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Had to keep my hand hidden for a few days as was only 11 and would have been dead if parents had known i was chucking fireworks or not in the case of the banger lol

Yep any kids reading or mario balotelli lol dont fcuk about with fireworks not good lol

Do you have to go back to hospital or owt?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> What you been up to today pal...
> 
> You been training?


Yeah mate, been eating a bit better today as well. Did back/bi's and was a tad bit under strength but nothing to worry about. Elbow getting slowly better I think but extensions are going to be off the cards for a long time I think, I'm hoping when I go on cycle the water around the joints will allow me to. Am gunna dig out the weighted dips belt from the shed tommorow, as am fine with them.

Cheers for asking!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Had to keep my hand hidden for a few days as was only 11 and would have been dead if parents had known i was chucking fireworks or not in the case of the banger lol
> 
> Yep any kids reading or mario balotelli lol dont fcuk about with fireworks not good lol
> 
> Do you have to go back to hospital or owt?


 :lol: Never too old to throw fireworks about as he proved eh :laugh:

I remember them mate we were the same them little bangers..and them ones that used to bounce around all over the place forget what they called now haha not be allowed nowadays.

Just go back every other day mate get the dressings changed and cleaned up. No infection though and definatly less pain during the day now and i got more movement..tight as fcuk though..but hopefully on the mend


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Yeah mate, been eating a bit better today as well. Did back/bi's and was a tad bit under strength but nothing to worry about. Elbow getting slowly better I think but extensions are going to be off the cards for a long time I think, I'm hoping when I go on cycle the water around the joints will allow me to. Am gunna dig out the weighted dips belt from the shed tommorow, as am fine with them.
> 
> Cheers for asking!


Glad the elbows bit better mate. Just try and shy away from anything thatg can aggrevate it cos as you know anyhow, once it starts hurting it restricts you doing a whole host of excercises and that can hold you back. Dips are a top mass builder mate along with close grip bench..allows you to put overall mass on the tris without hurting the elbow joints. Cables can be used with diffrent handles as ther smoothness tends to be fine with the elbows aswell.

Keep eating well and take your joint supplements and fish oil. Going on cycle should make it easier aswell..using something like Deca always used to let me train through alot of pains and niggling injuries no problem..though i stay away from it now.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

How comes you stay away from deca now bud? Was thinking of running it at a very low dose for my first cycle for a few weeks you see.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> How comes you stay away from deca now bud? Was thinking of running it at a very low dose for my first cycle for a few weeks you see.


Yeah saw you were thinking of it on your other post mate thats why i answered it  Like i said over there IMO at a low dose its very beneficial for joints and little niggles stopping your training at full pelt. I used it on my 1st cycle a long time ago and it was used at only around 100 or 200mg and it let me work through a shoulder injury i had and recovery is alot better aswell. There are people who say keep it simple 1st cycle just straight test and that makes alot of sense. That way if you have a bad effect of anything you know what caused it as its the last thing you added in. However...me personally think that you could use your 500mg or whatever of test and just run a low dose of deca and see how it helps. you can always drop it. Use your HCG on cycle and a good pct and youl be fine.

The reason i dont go near it now is due to a cycle i did when i was on for around a year and it involved alot of Deca. HCG wasnt even known in the gyms i used and neither was any PCT and so i just came straight off and stopped. I literally shutdown for over a year it was fcuking terrible no sex drive, no balls, no intrest in anything really. Also needed a constant supply of viagra while on the cycle lol..not good when your a young lad. BUT that was me being stupid..no plan and just kept getting hold of more stuff and chucking it in for month after month.

Then forums and research came along and everyone has it easy now..unless they ignore them :lol:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

^^^^ thats just an excuse cos your an old man with ED lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> ^^^^ thats just an excuse cos your an old man with ED lol


Haha [email protected] :lol:  hope that aint you really with issues pal....big weekend coming up...

Nah i was an 20 yr old lad with ED and thats never good lol..luckily a good supply of viagra helped me out. It aint fun.

Totally the other way nowadays..if the mrs drops something in the kitchen and has to bend down to get it she checks behind her 1st to make sure im not there :laugh:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lol you will have jinxed me now ya [email protected] i will lay the woman down and all il be thinking is... please get hard please get hard haha or worse... you and this thread could pop into my head pmsl


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> lol you will have jinxed me now ya [email protected] i will lay the woman down and all il be thinking is... please get hard please get hard haha or worse... you and this thread could pop into my head pmsl


 :crying: aww im hurt..you always said i did it for you mate.... 

Pmsl.. if you come back here next week and tell me it didnt work... :lol: :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Yeah saw you were thinking of it on your other post mate thats why i answered it  Like i said over there IMO at a low dose its very beneficial for joints and little niggles stopping your training at full pelt. I used it on my 1st cycle a long time ago and it was used at only around 100 or 200mg and it let me work through a shoulder injury i had and recovery is alot better aswell. There are people who say keep it simple 1st cycle just straight test and that makes alot of sense. That way if you have a bad effect of anything you know what caused it as its the last thing you added in. However...me personally think that you could use your 500mg or whatever of test and just run a low dose of deca and see how it helps. you can always drop it. Use your HCG on cycle and a good pct and youl be fine.
> 
> The reason i dont go near it now is due to a cycle i did when i was on for around a year and it involved alot of Deca. HCG wasnt even known in the gyms i used and neither was any PCT and so i just came straight off and stopped. I literally shutdown for over a year it was fcuking terrible no sex drive, no balls, no intrest in anything really. Also needed a constant supply of viagra while on the cycle lol..not good when your a young lad. BUT that was me being stupid..no plan and just kept getting hold of more stuff and chucking it in for month after month.
> 
> Then forums and research came along and everyone has it easy now..unless they ignore them :lol:


That's old school bud! Yeah I am seriously thinking about it tbh bboy.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> That's old school bud! Yeah I am seriously thinking about it tbh bboy.


Then go for it pal definatly..your always gonna have people telling you do it or dont do it..

I say do it


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Thx mate, good news found my dips belt just need to get a carabiner for it, my neck harness and an old neoprene elbow sleeve in the same box in the shed, happy days lol.

Hows the arm bud any estimated date of restarting?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so whats going on ? hows the arm ?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Thx mate, good news found my dips belt just need to get a carabiner for it, my neck harness and an old neoprene elbow sleeve in the same box in the shed, happy days lol.
> 
> Hows the arm bud any estimated date of restarting?


Haha happy days...neck harness eh now thats old school  The elbow sleeve will help too..with deca 



ewen said:


> so whats going on ? hows the arm ?


Arm feels ok today..full bandage change tomorrow so will see how its going. Can straighten me arm now tho its just the wrist and my grip thats no good. Been doing plenty walks for cardio and did some abs today just at home..if its ok over the weekend then il go back next week and hit legs i reckon


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey my big friend .. just popped in to say hope it goes well for you tomorrow and things improve for you so you can get on with your training.. good to keep some cardio going, even if it is just walking, remember take plenty of pain killers before you go for that bandage change ... ouch... keep smiling and hurry up and get better soon... im missing my training pardner... take care.. lil N :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha happy days...neck harness eh now thats old school  The elbow sleeve will help too..with deca
> 
> Arm feels ok today..full bandage change tomorrow so will see how its going. Can straighten me arm now tho its just the wrist and my grip thats no good. Been doing plenty walks for cardio and did some abs today just at home..if its ok over the weekend then il go back next week and hit legs i reckon


heres a kick up the ar5e buddy ...get in that gym and beast those legs .

mid cycle and something has gone wrong i know this feeling too well so heres what to do ...

gym 4x week legs only but split legs into 3 groups quads-hams-calves do 2 heavy squat sessions 1 ham sesh and a calve sesh 20 mins tops hit the buggers hard .

add in core work and cardio on non squat days .

dont let this kill that mental edge you had let it serve as a chance to enhance other body parts .

if eating is still spot on and gear intake is the same i see no reason why you couldnt just squat heavy 4x week for no longer than 20 mins .

so theres 2 options a 3rd would be to let this injury get you down in the dumps but that aint an option is it !!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey my big friend .. just popped in to say hope it goes well for you tomorrow and things improve for you so you can get on with your training.. good to keep some cardio going, even if it is just walking, remember take plenty of pain killers before you go for that bandage change ... ouch... keep smiling and hurry up and get better soon... im missing my training pardner... take care.. lil N :thumb:


Alright stranger :laugh:

Tomorrow should be fine...hope so im missing it like mad...raring to get back to it before my heads done in anymore  Legs time me thinks...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> heres a kick up the ar5e buddy ...get in that gym and beast those legs .
> 
> mid cycle and something has gone wrong i know this feeling too well so heres what to do ...
> 
> ...


Is it fcuk mate itching to be back im not good stuck at home..saying that tho iv been alright this week the rest wont of done me any harm..

Awesome post mate anyhow thanks for that :beer: repped.. ass kicking duly taken.

Great idea to split legs for next week..never crossed my mind. Wasnt fancying just 4 full days of the same stuff..and not a massive squat fan these days so the 4 days squat is out but 1st idea is great stuff.

If i still go my 4 nights as normal then i could do Mon and Thurs doing quads, then do hams Tues or Fri and calves the other one. Then add in core and cardio on those days and all in all for a 1st week back with only 1 arm then i reckon thatl do nicely pal..thanks :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice one Ewen, thats you told BBB :laugh:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ewen said:


> heres a kick up the ar5e buddy ...get in that gym and beast those legs .
> 
> mid cycle and something has gone wrong i know this feeling too well so heres what to do ...
> 
> ...


Very nice post^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Nice one Ewen, thats you told BBB :laugh:


But in a good way?... :laugh:

Awesome post and i let him know bud dont worry lol. Great plan for next week wasnt looking forward to 4 nights pure squatting so that way of doing it will be way better 

Just gotta have abit think now how to do it and not involve my arm. Disc loading is fine plenty lads to do that..but like hamstrings say. I fcuking love SLDLs..but cant grip the bar properly with my left hand so need to pick out some excercises where the holding point isnt my wrist.

Squats, Hack Squats, Extensions, Smith Lunges...

Standing calf raise, seated calf raise, leg press calf raise...

But hamstrings my heads stuck with lying hammie curls...any other ideas? :confused1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Very nice post^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Very true..pure awesomeness me thought


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thought ham curls would have been ok to do mate :confused1: can you not just grip with 1 hand keeping your injured 1 free? maybe go lower weight higher reps no?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Thought ham curls would have been ok to do mate :confused1: can you not just grip with 1 hand keeping your injured 1 free? maybe go lower weight higher reps no?


Yeah theyre fine mate il be able to do them..i meant like what else could i do for hams without SLDLs? Still want to hit them hard for like 20mins..could just do with some other ideas my heads gone blank...does that alot actually... :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> But in a good way?... :laugh:
> 
> Awesome post and i let him know bud dont worry lol. Great plan for next week wasnt looking forward to 4 nights pure squatting so that way of doing it will be way better
> 
> ...


single leg - leg press

hack squats .

leg Extensions

hams

ham curls single leg

ham curls both legs

then do SLDL last so your hams are pre exhausted thus needing less weight also check form on these as light weights should be used anyway .

calfs

single leg calf raise

both leg calf raise

20/20 < start at neutral like you are standing on the floor then do a calf raise and hold at top position for 20 seconds then lower to absolute bottom position hold for 20 seconds then return to neutral < that is 1 rep 

thats your 3 exercises for 3 groups not sure what your current rep range is ? but maybe stick to it for the first session to see how it feels .

rest period 20 seconds between sets 3 mins between exercises . i would do 4 x 20 but as above go with your own reps/sets to start .

good luck


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Yeah theyre fine mate il be able to do them..i meant like what else could i do for hams without SLDLs? Still want to hit them hard for like 20mins..could just do with some other ideas my heads gone blank...does that alot actually... :laugh:


Get me giving someone advice on training :smartass: :laugh: even though you dismissed it right out of the air :lol: joking  wont kill you just for 1 week not to be arnie will it?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> single leg - leg press
> 
> hack squats .
> 
> ...


Perfect mate..maybe theres something in it when you keep telling everyone you not jsut a pretty face :lol:

Current reps are in the 8-12 but i may try something abit diffrent next week.might vary it just for the week just for a mix up really.

Quads and hams look good there mate..i normally SLDL with only bout a plate and a half on and very slow and strict so keep it light and focussed anyway. Too heavy and the lower back starts rounding i see it all the time with people.

and them 20/20s...fcuk i can feel them already lol 

Great shout mate appreciate it..let you know how it goes next week :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Get me giving someone advice on training :smartass: :laugh: even though you dismissed it right out of the air :lol: joking  wont kill you just for 1 week not to be arnie will it?


 :lol: :lol:

Mate after watching a few too many episodes of house and cooking programmes this week i gotta get me back to my real home...i gotta move me some iron :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no worries m8 .

thing with the SLDL if you get some pain in your wrist/forearm just drop the bar but you should be fine as the ROM is only almost upright to just below knee .

as i said via message get your forearm/wrist wrapped but only for SLDL plus moisturize really well keep the new skin soft .


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> no worries m8 .
> 
> thing with the SLDL if you get some pain in your wrist/forearm just drop the bar but you should be fine as the ROM is only almost upright to just below knee .
> 
> as i said via message get your forearm/wrist wrapped but only for SLDL plus moisturize really well keep the new skin soft .


Definatly mate il just take it easy..want it to heal up as well as it can do i gotta be able to grip bars again soon lol..and i reckon i can still hit them well even if i cant do SLDL.

Will get more coverings like you said mate and the cream Hackskii told me to get should be here today so i can start using that..

Cheers pal


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey bud, just checking in- hope alls going well and your getting stuck into those legs... :clap:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey bud, just checking in- hope alls going well and your getting stuck into those legs... :clap:


Cheers lady..new week and were away again..kind of..update to come


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok 1st update for a while actually about training lol...been boring everyone most of last week with medical sh1t  oh and my whinging before Rob says it..

Was back at work today arms feeling ok..still strapped to the elbow but more so to keep it clean then anything else..seems to be healing really well so fingers crossed. Anyhow early finish cos had to be somewhere so iv just hit the gym...was fcuking bouncing to get there lol. Still gonna hit 4 days this week but going with Ewen suggestion to avoid using my arm and gonna hit 1.quads 2.Hams 3.Quads 4.Calves. On Hams and Calfs day im putting in cardio..yes cardio lol..and on Quads days im adding in core work.

MON - QUADS AND CORE - Was in and out in about half hour today..totally smashed them with not much rest which was a nice change. Nothing unbelievably heavy but i just wanted to go heavy enough but to work them hard and quick..and it worked.

Single leg Leg Press - 3 sets of 10 adding a 25 each time up to 75kg each side (150kg total) then..

Normal Leg Press - 5 sets of 10 adding a plate each time up to 190kg each side (380kg total)

Hack Squat - 4 sets of 20 steady deep reps with only 50kg on

Leg extension - 3 sets to failure with the stack (think its 110kg or around there)

Crunches - 3x12

Reverse Crunches - 3x12

Oblique Crunches - 2x15

Supermen - 2x30sec holds

And home for a protein shake with dextrose and a fall over before my legs gave way totally. Happy days


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff buddy good stuff


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Awesome! Sounds like you've had a good day!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

crap - I've got a long way to go...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> good stuff buddy good stuff


Cheers pal..worked a treat today just what i needed..nothing i needed grip for and speeding it up was a good change aswell so im happy :thumb:



Katy said:


> Awesome! Sounds like you've had a good day!


Cheers hun.. yeah definatly needed it im no good being away from the place its my 2nd home  only so much emmerdale i can take... :lol:

Gets your head back in the right place straight away doesnt it!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Excellent stuff big guy... :bounce: bouncing in.... not bouncing out i bet.. jelly legs.. lol . Great getting stuck right back in to it eh? Good for you!! :rockon:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great news mate Chuffed for you with the arm getting better and you got to the gym.....Keep going buddy :thumb:

Glad your back at work to mate :whistling: ......................


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Im back to work now..having a really hard time of it with the boss at the minute over a lot of things..alot stems from the accident i think and hes trying to give me a hard time but not daring to say anything out of line..nightmare really but i can handle him..the wife just has to keep regular texts telling me to keep my head straight and not explode like im know to :whistling:

Weighed myself today out of intrest. Never normally bother except on a big planned weigh in like the other week. Iv only dropped 3lbs for being off and then not training full pelt at the gym so that isnt bad really. Carrying on this week then going to see if i can get some upper body sorted next week slowly slowly...

TUES - HAMS AND CARDIO

Lying ham curls - 8 sets working up 2 plates at a time til the full stack on then 3 sets with full stack.

Single leg ham curls - 3 sets 20 reps with very light weight holding for 3 at the top squeeze and 3 secs back down

SLDL - 3 sets to failure..did a variation of these using only 1 dumbell and holding with both hands. It enabled me to use a decent weight but grip ok even with my left wrist.

Cardio - Steady state..all im good for at the min :laugh:

10 mins treadmill jogging, 10 mins bike, 5mins rowing.

Enjoyed the change with sparing time for cardio and also gives regulars in the gym a good laugh and constant "do you know how to use that" as i got on each bit of cardio gear :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tonight having a rest night..pretty knackerd but did take the dog out for a good walk which i decided to turn into a jog a few laps round the park. My dog thought it was funny aswell and kept getting in my way and spent alot of time tripping over it but was all good.

Especially when i got home to 3 homemade lean mince burgers with loads of herbs and garlic..and cheese melted over the top  No bread..but a big mixed salad. Lush


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Just as a final shout for anyone thats bothered I wanna say the bits and pieces Hackskii gave me the heads up about for my arm are working fantastic. My arm is healing really well..and has really suprised the docs iv been seeing with the speed its been healing and fingers crossed if i keep up the routine then it should heal great and not scar badly if at all.

Apppreciate it mate thanks alot


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Just as a final shout for anyone thats bothered I wanna say the bits and pieces Hackskii gave me the heads up about for my arm are working fantastic. My arm is healing really well..and has really suprised the docs iv been seeing with the speed its been healing and fingers crossed if i keep up the routine then it should heal great and not scar badly if at all.
> 
> Apppreciate it mate thanks alot


What is strange is you guys use silver gauze yet wont use the good cream that has silver and sulfur.

Stranger is I have eczema and Milkey sent me some over the counter cream from the UK.

No kidding, that stuff works better than any cream I ever got from the doc (scrip form), within 2 days my eczema looked better than a week with the scrip stuff.

I am days off it now and it is not coming back, and my skin is really soft.

Why cant there be some form of universal stuff that most countries can use to help people.

The stuff I got was from the UK, the scrip stuff is stronger, and has anti-fungal, anti-bacterial stuff in it too.

I am pretty sure we do not have that stuff here.

I mean, your scrip stuff would treat almost every single skin problem (outside of burns) in one tube.

Glad it works for you big guy, even better thing is you probably wont have any scarring either.\

Glad I could have been of help buddy.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> What is strange is you guys use silver gauze yet wont use the good cream that has silver and sulfur.
> 
> Stranger is I have eczema and Milkey sent me some over the counter cream from the UK.
> 
> ...


MASSIVE help mate..and not just the advice on the cream to order but also how to deal with it and look after it. Sadly the various nurses iv seen here hvent seem to be clued up on burns as much as i would have liked and some of the stuff they have suggested i felt was very wrong.

Iv stuck to what you told me on the PM's and now showing those same nurses they cant believe how quick its healing and how cleanly. One of them at the start had even said to me "you will have a massive scar you know"

Well i dont think i will do..maybe a little white skin pigmentation but that will change over time.

Definatly a shame both countries cant be using the same stuff or make it easier to get hold of. Thank god for the net and google lol :lol:

Happy for you that your eczema is clearing up..my brother always had it when he was very young i remember it used to drive him fcuking mad itching :laugh: Not nice..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No lie, my last flair up was before my short little holiday and I am telling you it looked scary bad, and itched like hell.

Used it for 2 days, and went into the pool at the casino it looked so good.

Almost cleared it up in only 2 days which blows my mind.

Weeks on the other stuff did little, that stuff did alot and fast.

I would tell the nurses about it, they hand it out in huge tubs here, not over the counter though.

Just keep using it and you might walk away with not being able to see anything.

I looped my motorcycle in the desert wearing no shirt, I had a road rash 3/4 of my back, and looked like uncooked bacon laying on my back.

I used that stuff every day, and used the way I instructed you to, and I have zero scars.

I have a pic of my back and as I cant see my own back, when I looked at the picture I thought woah, no way, it looks so nasty.

No scars at all.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Well fingers crossed mate..it seems to be doing very well so far..the edges just seem to have blended and the middle has filled back towards the surface and is now a mixture of like new light pink and a little white diffrent colours if that makes sense.

But definatly looking very good i think..pretty amazing for only nearly 2 weeks being up 

I did mention the cream to the nurses but they said they had nothing like that. They didnt even have silver bandages after abit like i told you..only the vaseline gauzes.

Lucky i sourced it really.

Impressed the eczema cleared up for you mate..makes a big diffrence to your mind and your thinking when problems clear up


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Good to hear mate, hopefully won't be too much longer for you.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Tonight having a rest night..pretty knackerd but did take the dog out for a good walk which i decided to turn into a jog a few laps round the park. My dog thought it was funny aswell and kept getting in my way and spent alot of time tripping over it but was all good.
> 
> *Especially when i got home to 3 homemade lean mince burgers with loads of herbs and garlic..and cheese melted over the top *  * No bread..but a big mixed salad. Lush *


One of my fav meals 

Glad things going well hun


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Good to hear mate, hopefully won't be too much longer for you.


Cheers pal going to see how its looking next week and go from there. Hitting my legs hard this week tho aswell as giving everyone something to laugh at me putting cardio time in :lol:

Hope you training well bud?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> One of my fav meals
> 
> Glad things going well hun


Cheers! 

Yep homemade burgers take some beating lol specially on the bbq..sh1t im hungry now :lol:

Chicken breasts are in the fridge for tonight in a bag with soy, fish sauce, chili, garlic and herbs..chinese style


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers pal going to see how its looking next week and go from there. Hitting my legs hard this week tho aswell as giving everyone something to laugh at me putting cardio time in :lol:
> 
> Hope you training well bud?


Haven't done bugger all in a week bud, tennis elbow in both arms lol, pretty bad too so resting for a bit, very possibly going to use GHRP2 to sort it out.

Glad mate, bet your chomping at the bit to smash a bit of upperbody!

Have sent you a PM mate.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Oh dear not good mate hope it comes right.

Have answered your PM mate hope that helps.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

THURS - QUADS AND CORE - Long day today iv never stopped allday and im knackered. Having abit of a battle ongoing with my boss at the min hes a proper nobhead 90% of the time hes got sh1t going on at home and is trying to take it out on all the lads who work for him..however when he gets to me he kind of meets his match big time lol :lol: Anyhow i necked a few pro plus with my pre-training shake and i went for it.

Hit them fast and hard again was in and out in around 50 mins and that was with abit catch up with an old mate at the end so all good. Same workout as Monday..

Single leg Leg Press - 3 sets of 10 each leg up to 150kg

Normal Leg Press - 5 sets of 10 adding a plate each time up to 210kg each side (420kg total)

Hack Squat - 4 sets of 20 steady reps only 50kg on

Leg extension - 3 sets to failure with the stack

Crunches - 3x12

Reverse Crunches - 3x12

Oblique Crunches - 2x15

Supermen - 2x30sec holds

Feel great now legs are crippled had to go up the stairs with my hands to help :lol: special...

Abs are burning and tight aswell..never done so much core work as this week for a long time..definatly a good thing though.

All in all happy  Just missing hitting upper body..theres always next week.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Just as a final shout for anyone thats bothered I wanna say the bits and pieces Hackskii gave me the heads up about for my arm are working fantastic. My arm is healing really well..and has really suprised the docs iv been seeing with the speed its been healing and fingers crossed if i keep up the routine then it should heal great and not scar badly if at all.
> 
> Apppreciate it mate thanks alot


Made up for you mate, enjoy your night off as well, l am shot myself.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hackskii said:


> What is strange is you guys use silver gauze yet wont use the good cream that has silver and sulfur.
> 
> Stranger is I have eczema and* Milkey *sent me some over the counter cream from the UK.
> 
> ...


Think it was Diggy mate IIRC.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Made up for you mate, enjoy your night off as well, l am shot myself.


Cheers brother :thumbup1: On the up once again...hope your good except for being done in...a rest night and a good kip can be well earnt and make a big diffrence. On that note mate i hope your sleeping better now seem to remember you struggling?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Milky said:


> Think it was Diggy mate IIRC.


Oh dammit, it was Diggy.

But in my defense I am old and I was thinking of milky when I posted it:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> THURS - QUADS AND CORE - Long day today iv never stopped allday and im knackered. Having abit of a battle ongoing with my boss at the min hes a proper nobhead 90% of the time hes got sh1t going on at home and is trying to take it out on all the lads who work for him..however when he gets to me he kind of meets his match big time lol :lol: Anyhow i necked a few pro plus with my pre-training shake and i went for it.
> 
> Hit them fast and hard again was in and out in around 50 mins and that was with abit catch up with an old mate at the end so all good. Same workout as Monday..
> 
> ...


Yes you definately are SPECIAL buddy :whistling: 

Great workout BBB you nearly put as much effort in as this slacker :tongue:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sounds like a good workout yesterday! I know the feeling of having to carry yourself down the stairs with your arms! :laugh: Gald you've worked your core


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes dear, going upstairs using your hands makes you very special







:stupid: Great legs session again, your wheels are gonna be massive...keep up the great effort my special training partdner... and.. have a great weekend... whatever you get up to


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Sounds like a good workout yesterday! I know the feeling of having to carry yourself down the stairs with your arms! :laugh: Gald you've worked your core


Aww then your as special as me haha :laugh: tis the sign of a top leg workout though 

Trying to keep making an effort with the core stuff as you are..so feel free to kick my ass plenty and keep me doing it plz :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Yes dear, going upstairs using your hands makes you very special
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ok enough with the specials :lol: :lol:

Iv got decent size legs and they strong but never had enough shape to them for me..maybe this week will kickstart that eh!

Thank fcuk its the weekend indeed im shot this week. Busy weekend planned but should be good..enjoy yours


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Aww then your as special as me haha :laugh: tis the sign of a top leg workout though
> 
> Trying to keep making an effort with the core stuff as you are..so feel free to kick my ass plenty and keep me doing it plz :lol:


Will do! I'm really getting into the core stuff so prepare to have your ass whooped 

We can be special together...just means we'll have awesome legs


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Will do! I'm really getting into the core stuff so prepare to have your ass whooped
> 
> We can be special together...just means we'll have awesome legs


Haha well your welcome to be my very special partner if youd like :cowboy: :laugh:

And I haven't a doubt that your core is way better than mine at the min..if you fancy a laugh you wanna check out me doing hanging leg raises and failing miserably..always provides my gym mates with a good laugh :lol:

But Il be back..  maybe.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Katy said:


> Will do! I'm really getting into the core stuff so prepare to have your ass whooped
> 
> We can be special together...just means we'll have awesome legs


Theres special and special, Katy,your are special but you will never be BBB special thats waaaaay out there special somewhere :lol:

Couldnt resist my special mate sorry :tongue:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha well your welcome to be my very special partner if youd like :cowboy:
> 
> And I haven't a doubt that your core is way better than mine at the min..if you fancy a laugh you wanna check out me doing hanging leg raises and failing miserably..always provides my gym lads with a good laugh :lol:
> 
> But Il be back..


Ha ha! Might give those ago myself...I'm pretty feeble at the moment as well to be honest! :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Theres special and special, Katy,your are special but you will never be BBB special thats waaaaay out there special somewhere :lol:
> 
> Couldnt resist my special mate sorry :tongue:


Haha mate theres alot of special people in this journal now..and dont worry or feel left out pal we are all aware plenty has rubbed off on you :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha! Might give those ago myself...I'm pretty feeble at the moment as well to be honest! :laugh:


Haha well practice alone 1st before anyone sees you swinging around looking like a funky monkey :lol: :lol:

I just need my abs to show more..always been there but not had a good 6 pack since I was bout 12 stone haha..and I weigh 5 and a half stone more now :laugh: I just enjoy throwing daft weights about too much and specific core stuff gets missed out..

But thats what you and everyone else is here for to shout at me and tell me off


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

FRI - CALVES AND CARDIO (yes cardio again)

Standing Calf Raise - 3x15 3x8

Seated Calf Raise - 2x15 2x10 2x5

Ewens 20/20s - 3 attempts at as many as i can :lol: - What the fcuk these are mate they are like torture games my calves were cramped and in agony..not sure if its good or bad 

Then did 3 bursts of 10mins of cardio.

10mins jogging, 10mins bike, 10mins cross trainer.

Enjoying it again, my calves are still on fire today and i been on my feet all day they still cramping lol. Cardio was ok..nothing fancy just steady state but hey its progress aint it 

Hope everyones having a good weekend.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Eatings still going well keeping to the diet but mixing things up abit and its working a treat still. Just raring to get back to full on training again.

My arms healing really well..just looks like bad sunburn now which believe me is a massive improvement...meant to of taken around 4 weeks to get to where i am now and iv just cleared 2 :thumb: so well happy.

Gears staying the same..was meant to be back on the dbols for weeks 6-10 but while i was off i didnt bother and so im now a week or so behind. Not sure whether to run them now til the end (12 weeks) or just to forget bout them and save the rest for next time. Any thoughts?

Also struggling with sleeping at the minute. Not a problem iv had since i was at school when i was a major imsoniac. For years iv slept fantastic..probably due to getting up at stupid o clock and working long days and training late and only have an hour or so before i collapse in bed.

Sweating alot now with the tren..not something that ever has effected me either..and maybe thats affecting my sleep? I drop off very easy but seem to wake alot during the night. I wondered if anyone whos used Melatonin or is it 5-HTP (not sure if thats right) and think either may help me?

Missus is also intrested so if anyone thinks its worth while and can suggest any doses thatd be much appreciated guys,girls and special people :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey my friend, looks like you had a good session on Friday, luvin the cardio input.... and calves...bet they were nippin a bit  :thumb:take it your on rest day today? Have a good weekend to you to :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

them 20/20`s hit your calfs like nothing else :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> them 20/20`s hit your calfs like nothing else :lol:


Fcuk me mate you [email protected] haha :lol: 

Nah was a good shout bud and yep they definatly work..alot


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey my friend, looks like you had a good session on Friday, luvin the cardio input.... and calves...bet they were nippin a bit  :thumb:take it your on rest day today? Have a good weekend to you to :thumbup1:


Cheers hun...yeah had a great week last week to be honest...legs have never been hit so hard. going to try the upper body again next week with my arm well wrapped up will see how i go. Theres no pain now so its jsut a case of keeping it well covered and creamed up as the sweat be getting to it lol.

Rest all weekend..tho saying that iv never stopped today..boring stuff fixing cars and the house but hey its gotta be done


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

They sound interesting lol might have a dabble next week on leg sesh see how i get on


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> They sound interesting lol might have a dabble next week on leg sesh see how i get on


Make sure you have nothing planned for at least 3 days after pal :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Fcuk all happening in here again i see :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Fcuk all happening in here again i see :whistling:


Yeah, journal... pah i say... lazy basket . Me thinks someone needs an ass kicking... again.. or is he still using the poor me card and giving them puppy dog eyes... :innocent:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Enjoy1 said:


> Yeah, journal... pah i say... lazy basket . Me thinks someone needs an ass kicking... again.. or is he still using the poor me card and giving them puppy dog eyes... :innocent:


Oh you know it will be some excuse or other :whistling: stood on the cat twisted his toe nail or something :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Oh you know it will be some excuse or other :whistling: stood on the cat twisted his toe nail or something :lol:


Pmsl :lol: :lol: you [email protected] 

Its sunday aint a lad allowed to have a day away from his fans? Sundays a day of eating and lazyness 

Im back at it this week though so I know you missed me but im here now 

Still wondering bout the melatonin and dbol from my post a page back if either of you know anything bout either of them? No?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl :lol: :lol: you [email protected]
> 
> Its sunday aint a lad allowed to have a day away from his fans? Sundays a day of eating and lazyness
> 
> ...


Morning mate,me and Enjoy were concerned about you :whistling: 

Pass on the melatonin,but dbol ..werent he the bully in the film Friday with ice cube ? or was that deebo :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

get on the dbol legs are still getting smashed


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Morning mate,me and Enjoy were concerned about you :whistling:
> 
> Pass on the melatonin,but dbol ..werent he the bully in the film Friday with ice cube ? or was that deebo :laugh:


Pmsl..who spends there days watching films and not training.. :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> get on the dbol legs are still getting smashed


Ok boss thatl do for me


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl..who spends there days watching films and not training.. :whistling:


LOL .... Not me,remember friday from years ago,not a big film fan mate got a pile that have been sat here for a couple of years that ive never watched....

1 of them a film called Taken that everyone says is brilliant .... watched Paul a few months back thats it recently lol ....

Although if you said sat here listening to music that might be more apt.....whats this training you speak of???


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

What's the plan for today then?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> LOL .... Not me,remember friday from years ago,not a big film fan mate got a pile that have been sat here for a couple of years that ive never watched....
> 
> 1 of them a film called Taken that everyone says is brilliant .... watched Paul a few months back thats it recently lol ....
> 
> ...


Haha nah I remember it mate..tbh I love my films I could talk to you more bout them than music. I fitted 1 in yesterday afternoon actualy while you lot were on here takin the pi55 outa me :lol: 

Taken is a great film mate get it watched if you can fit it in your hectic schedule 

Most of my music I loved involved ravin round nightclubs with no idea where I was :laugh: nowadays I like music but im older and wiser..maybe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha nah I remember it mate..tbh I love my films I could talk to you more bout them than music. I fitted 1 in yesterday afternoon actualy while you lot were on here takin the pi55 outa me :lol:
> 
> Taken is a great film mate get it watched if you can fit it in your hectic schedule
> 
> Most of my music I loved involved ravin round nightclubs with no idea where I was :laugh: nowadays I like music but im older and wiser..maybe


Ive started to watch it 3 times and given up after about 15 mins lol I did the same when shawshank redemption came out,watched the first 20 mins 3 or 4 times over a few weeks

Then watched it all the way through and thought it was brilliant :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> What's the plan for today then?


Back at work today nice long day and abit battle with the boss for a change..then the gym 

On the diet today feeling good and tho iv had a crazy mental weekend I feel fresh. Would normally be training chest and tris today. My arms come on great and theres no pain now and im itching to get back to upper body  im going to wrap the arm up well and see how I am pressing. I think il be fine its onkmy if it rubs or pulls the bandage sleeve but pressing shouldnt affect it..

Wel see 

Oh yeah and core of course.. :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Ive started to watch it 3 times and given up after about 15 mins lol I did the same when shawshank redemption came out,watched the first 20 mins 3 or 4 times over a few weeks
> 
> Then watched it all the way through and thought it was brilliant :laugh:


Shawshank..fcuking awesome bud always one of the best. Taken definatly worth a watch tho..even in 10 minute blocks haha


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Shawshank..fcuking awesome bud always one of the best. Taken definatly worth a watch tho..even in 10 minute blocks haha


Dunno mate,just something ive never been into watching films ... i will make a point of watching it before weekend though lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Back at work today nice long day and abit battle with the boss for a change..then the gym
> 
> On the diet today feeling good and tho iv had a crazy mental weekend I feel fresh. Would normally be training chest and tris today. My arms come on great and theres no pain now and im itching to get back to upper body  im going to wrap the arm up well and see how I am pressing. I think il be fine its onkmy if it rubs or pulls the bandage sleeve but pressing shouldnt affect it..
> 
> ...


You sound nicely motivated!! Keep it up!! Did my core today and worked it damn hard...see if you can do the same


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> You sound nicely motivated!! Keep it up!! Did my core today and worked it damn hard...see if you can do the same


Yeah I just get so annoyed when I get set back from training properly..im ready for it though back today all guns blazing me thinks :gun_bandana:

And yes I have some keeping up to do with the core I realise :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Yeah I just get so annoyed when I get set back from training properly..im ready for it though back today all guns blazing me thinks :gun_bandana:
> 
> And yes I have some keeping up to do with the core I realise :lol:


Good for you pardner :cowboy: sounds like your real fired up and ready to go.... get on it and give it plenty....i know how frustrating it can be not to be able to shift what you usually can... so you will be giving it x 2 when you are let loose i bet... keep it up Big Boy :clap:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hit the gym last night hard 1st time iv trained upper body since doing my arm. Was no pain and I felt great after the lay off and some good encouragement yesterday  cheers all!

MON - CHEST AND TRICEPS

Flat Bench 2x warm up then 3x8

Incline Smith Press 3x10

DB Flyes 3x12

Cable Crossover 2x12 superset with 2x12 low to high crossovers

Close Grip Bench 3x10

Overhead machine extensions 3x12 slow reps

Machine skullcrushers 3x12 (used these instead of ez bar as could grip right with bandaged wrist)

Rope pressdowns 2x10 1x to failure

10 mins jogging and 10mins on the bike at around 65% heart rate

All in all was good. Had to concentrate with the wrist abit but still pumped and just felt awesome back at it.

My 3x8 was done with 140kg on the bar which I was pleased with after the past few weeks 

Diet was back on track and I had a proper weigh in last night and was 242lbs. So a 2lb drop over the time iv been off but thatl go back on this week.

So happy days


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to hear there were no problems with the arm mate,you sound chuffed to bits after last nights session,am well pleased for you mate,no slacking now buddy.... 

Progress pics? :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Good to hear there were no problems with the arm mate,you sound chuffed to bits after last nights session,am well pleased for you mate,no slacking now buddy....
> 
> Progress pics? :thumb:


Cheers Rob yeah was great getting back to it 

Il get this week done so at least everythings been worked then I may put you a pic up I know youd like that :lol:

Though it will include a bandaged forearm probably


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers Rob yeah was great getting back to it
> 
> Il get this week done so at least everythings been worked then I may put you a pic up I know youd like that :lol:
> 
> Though it will include a bandaged forearm probably


Your doing great mate as ive said before and just by the way you come across in your posts can tell your in a good place even with the set back of the arm incident(d1ckhead :lol: )

I just wanna see pics to see what lazing about on a sofa eating pizza gives you size wise fatboy :tongue: 

Whats the latest with the arm,will it be scar free do you reckon?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Brilliant news...sounds like a good workout!! I do find it funny reading how much people lift and weigh...I have the strength of a gnat! :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Your doing great mate as ive said before and just by the way you come across in your posts can tell your in a good place even with the set back of the arm incident(d1ckhead :lol: )
> 
> I just wanna see pics to see what lazing about on a sofa eating pizza gives you size wise fatboy :tongue:
> 
> Whats the latest with the arm,will it be scar free do you reckon?


Cheer Rob your a legend mate..supports welcome as is the pi55 taking 

Il get you a pic up end of the week and yes youl see my love handles I cant shift..itl give you some ammo im sure :lol:

My arms healing ok mate ta..looks like real bad sunburn..compared to how it looked thats a result trust me! Im hoping itl not scar,doing euerything I can to minimise it, if not stop it totally.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Brilliant news...sounds like a good workout!! I do find it funny reading how much people lift and weigh...I have the strength of a gnat! :laugh:


Haha :lol: im sure your a tiger really..just maybe a baby one for now :laugh:

And you do core just for fun..wheras I just seem to do it for everyone elses fun :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Great news my friend.. sounds like you had a blast of a session, upper body armageddon..excellent stuff.. yes, i too am looking forward to the progress pics... what was that ?? dressed in a pink tutu?? love to see that :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> *Cheer Rob your a legend mate.*.supports welcome as is the pi55 taking
> 
> Il get you a pic up end of the week and yes youl see my love handles I cant shift..itl give you some ammo im sure :lol:
> 
> My arms healing ok mate ta..looks like real bad sunburn..compared to how it looked thats a result trust me! Im hoping itl not scar,doing euerything I can to minimise it, if not stop it totally.


Yeah i know :whistling: :lol: :lol:

Up to you with the pics buddy,pics or not i`ll never run out of ammo


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

TUES - BACK AND BICEPS

Bent over rows 2x20 3x10

Wide grip chins 3x11

Neutral grip pulldowns 3x12

Close grip cable rows 2x10 1x triple dropset

Hypers 3x15

EZ curls 3x10

Incline db curls 3x12

Hammer db curls 3x10

High cable curls 3x30

Back felt awesome last night very strong. Only thing I had to change was from a reverse to a neutral grip puldown as couldnt turn my bandaged wrist. Biceps werent as good as normal cramped up really quick last night so that did my head in abit but other than that was ok. Was fairly tired though. Skipped core work as I just dimdnt have the energy but il try to abit at home tonight..rest night 

Hope alls well.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Had another sh1t nights sleep last night its starting to do my head in and definatly making me more tired for training..need a plan :thumbdown:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> TUES - BACK AND BICEPS
> 
> Bent over rows 2x20 3x10
> 
> ...


Tut tut tut :nono: ...and you say it's me making you look bad...I think you're taking care of that yourself! 



BigBarnBoy said:


> Had another sh1t nights sleep last night its starting to do my head in and definatly making me more tired for training..need a plan :thumbdown:


Haven't read through your whole journal yet so not sure if you've already said, but do you know why you're having sleeping probs?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice workout again BBB although will over look the corework skip this time  Cant offer any advice on sleeping mate as when working mine was very erratic sometimes but hope you get it sorted :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Tut tut tut :nono: ...and you say it's me making you look bad...I think you're taking care of that yourself!
> 
> Haven't read through your whole journal yet so not sure if you've already said, but do you know why you're having sleeping probs?


Haha cheeky mare  very true tho..

Il get some done tonight at home while im watching some sh1t telly :lol: but you may need to remind me..

As for the sleeping..iv no idea. Its just the last few weeks. Now im back at work then time I get to bed im knackerd and fall asleep fine. Its just waking dtring the night like every hour or so. Iv no stress really and nothing diffrent at home. I am hot at the min probably the tren im on, tho have used it for years and its never botherd me much so im not sure.

And before you or rob says it..its not cos im getting old and need to keep pi55ing during the night :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha cheeky mare  very true tho..
> 
> Il get some done tonight at home while im watching some sh1t telly :lol: but you may need to remind me..
> 
> ...


You're not old anyway!

Are you having any supps with caffeine in at all? That always ruins my sleep.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha cheeky mare  very true tho..
> 
> Il get some done tonight at home while im watching some sh1t telly :lol: but you may need to remind me..
> 
> ...


 :lol: what is it with you north east lot ? 

As if we would say owt about you getting old or owt .... can you get one of them bags fitted for your wee-ing problem? :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Nice workout again BBB although will over look the corework skip this time  Cant offer any advice on sleeping mate as when working mine was very erratic sometimes but hope you get it sorted :thumbup1:


Cheers pal 

Iv always slept spot on never had a problem since I was bout 14. Milky told me abit crack bout melatonin so might give that a try it seems pretty popular.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> You're not old anyway!
> 
> Are you having any supps with caffeine in at all? That always ruins my sleep.


If I hadnt just repped you then youd of got another for that comment haha  you can come more often..

Iv always had a big dose of caffiene an hour before I train it realy helps my strength and focus. Always done it and still sleep fine so not sure what it is its like nothings changed cept that


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: what is it with you north east lot ?
> 
> As if we would say owt about you getting old or owt .... can you get one of them bags fitted for your wee-ing problem? :whistling:


Pmsl :lol: nob

You had the answer almost as quick as id wrote the question :laugh:

And yes us here in the north east are hot, great and just generaly all round awesome mate. Just ask Ming.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl :lol: nob
> 
> You had the answer almost as quick as id wrote the question :laugh:
> 
> And yes us here in the north east are hot, great and just generaly all round awesome mate. Just ask Ming.


Think you missed deluded of the list mate :tongue: :lol: 

Have a good day mate :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Melatonin is awesome, generally about 3mg before bed works fine, I would take it about 2 hours before bed myself.

One could go higher but 3mg works well with me.

5-HTP is another one that could potentially help you relax, dose would be from 50 to 400mg.

Very similar to L-Tryptophan, where it is converted to 5-HTP, if you can get the L-Tryptophan, I would, dose can be similar to 5-HTP but I remember back in the day when it was legal, 500mg of L-Tryptophan, and you were out period.

Interestingly enough L-Tryptophan can aid in balancing of serotonin levels in the body and help with depression, think of it as an alternative to SSRI meds.

I also want to point out that this probably is due to the tren, some of the DHT derivative hormones like mast, winny can cause CNS stimulation due to the fact that DHT can act as a central nervous system stimulant.

Winstrol before gave me a panic attack.

Tren makes me so freaking hot and that compromised my sleep.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Melatonin is awesome, generally about 3mg before bed works fine, I would take it about 2 hours before bed myself.
> 
> One could go higher but 3mg works well with me.
> 
> ...


Awesome post once again mate...just what i was after :thumb:

Have ordered some melatonin in 3mg tabs. Milky gave me some good advice with it aswell so thanks to both of you  both repped...

Can get L-Tryptophan but its fairly expensive for me so i think il give the melatonin a shot and see how i get on 1st and see if anything else may help after that. I still need to be able to get up at stupid early hours in the morning i guess.

5- HTP looks very interesting have just had a good read up on it. Seems very good at sleep aid and also good for helping with SAD and depression like you said..maybe good for the sh1tty dark winter.

I think your probably right about the tren buddy. Its just very strange as iv never been affected by tren before even at fairly high doses. The tren ace this cycle was fine and its just now using the tren enth that im boiled up on a night..sweating like a madman :thumbdown:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: what is it with you north east lot ?
> 
> As if we would say owt about you getting old or owt .... can you get one of them bags fitted for your wee-ing problem? :whistling:


You do know what i do for a job ??  :laugh: I could help you with that little problem you know... :lol: :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> You do know what i do for a job ??  :laugh: I could help you with that little problem you know... :lol: :whistling:


haha :laugh: well as i slip into the dark ages and catch you lot up then il make sure to give you a shout hun...cheeky mare


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Had a good nights kip last night for whatever reason im not sure..wasnt boiling up all night so was nice to get up fresh for once 

Ate abit sh1t today..hit my protein totals but was feeling abit ill this afternoon and ended up stuffing a few carbs down my neck..worked though by the time i finished work though..had a caffeine hit and headed for the gym feeling good and ready to go..and ended up smashing it :thumbup1:

THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS

Barbell Shrugs - 2x Warm Up 3x10 holding at the top. Had to drop back to using 140kg for these as i now cant use straps with my arm as it is..maybe time to train my grip?

Incline DB Shrugs - 3x10

Incline DB Y-Raises - 3x12

Seated Overhead DB Press - 2x Warm up then 3x10 (Up to 45kgs for 3 good easy sets of 10 so happy with how the strengths come back..up it next week)

DB Lateral Raises - 3x12

DB Rear Laterals - 3x12

Felt good overall..and strong after 3 weeks not doing shoulders and was pretty happy. bit annoyed with having to drop the shrugs down but made them good slow high reps. Shoulders are on fire now and traps are well pumped so all in all was good :thumb:

Homemade cottage pie and veg for tea and the spare mince has been used for my burgers for tomorrow night..cant wait


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice dumbbell pressing there bro, very impressive. Do you lug them up to your shoulders or have somebody do it for you? Good to see you back to full bore training:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nice dumbbell pressing there bro, very impressive. Do you lug them up to your shoulders or have somebody do it for you? Good to see you back to full bore training:thumbup1:


Cheers Ming :thumbup1:

Yeah its coming back slowly so im happy. Everything is done slower and stricter these days..keep myself injury free hopefully. Nice full reps rather than riving on and popping shoulders out of joint. gonna go 47.5kg next week i think..

Theres always 2 of us train together and we are both at about the same level and size and we usually have another lad most days so im lucky in that i can get them both passed up and start from fully overhead which makes a massive diffrence. I gave up throwing them up myself after about the 35s it takes too much out of me and often hurt my shoulder. The energy used getting under them meant at least 3 less reps usually :thumbdown:

Bit annoying with the shrugs..my grip isnt amazing and maybe its time to do a little work on that as il not be able to use straps for a long time on the new skin.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm the same, that's why I asked. Anything over 35's is too much effort and I can feel my shoulders clunking and grinding before I start lol. As it happens I haven't done any sort of shoulder press for a month or so of late and have gone for working the separate heads more and I don't seem to have lost any size. Have just about brought the rear delts up to where I want them but going to carry on prioritising them as I don't think you can get them too big lol. Though I will try.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm the same, that's why I asked. Anything over 35's is too much effort and I can feel my shoulders clunking and grinding before I start lol. As it happens I haven't done any sort of shoulder press for a month or so of late and have gone for working the separate heads more and I don't seem to have lost any size. Have just about brought the rear delts up to where I want them but going to carry on prioritising them as I don't think you can get them too big lol. Though I will try.


Yeah anything over 35 then your asking for a shoulder injury..been there done that :lol: Unless someone trains on their own id say to always get a couple of spotters to lift them up, not just for the injury prevention but also cos its definatly worth a couple more reps by saving the energy trying to get them up.

Your shoulders in the avi look good mate. Im the same in a way..i havent done any special front delt work in months and months and have lost no size whatsoever. I just reply on my other pressing etc and it keeps them in good shape. Im also trying to bring up the rears and really enjoy working them at the min. Always feel my fronts overshadows the rears and probably the inbalance has aided the injurys over the years. Alot more balanced now..just not inside my mind as everyone keeps telling me :lol: 

I want to be back pressing 50s..but strict and for 3 sets


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

When front delts, and chest overpower rear delts and rhomboids, that is a recipe for injury.

Balance is key to avoiding injury, and longevity.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> When front delts, and chest overpower rear delts and rhomboids, that is a recipe for injury.
> 
> Balance is key to avoiding injury, and longevity.


Yeah definatly mate I agree.

I do no specific front delt work and havent for quite a long time now.

I only do side and rears now and touch wood have stayed injury free. Also lost no shoulder size or strength so all good


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Slept ok last night tho did wake once or twice. Look forward to the melatonin turning up. Still knackered tho thank fcuk its friday :laugh:

Bit of sillyness on here last night that shouldnt of happened but hopefully thats the end of it. Just felt something needed to be said as did a few other people I realised. Hopefully nobodys head was done in too much and I apologise on my part if it did.

Just enjoy the forums being a fun and friendly place. Itl not get mentioned again.

Enjoy your fridays


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dunno what happened so if this double posts...!!!

Hey big guy, wohoo its Friday... see you had a great session again yesterday,, all upper body stuff,, cant wait to get back to it myself... missing it.... and who knows maybe one day.. just maybe if i follow your invaluable advice, i can turn out to be as big and strong as you are my mentor... thanks again hun... :001_tt2:

And have a wonderful weekend, whatever you get up to... i sure will :001_tt2:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Dunno what happened so if this double posts...!!!
> 
> Hey big guy, wohoo its Friday... see you had a great session again yesterday,, all upper body stuff,, cant wait to get back to it myself... missing it.... and who knows maybe one day.. just maybe if i follow your invaluable advice, i can turn out to be as big and strong as you are my mentor... thanks again hun... :001_tt2:
> 
> And have a wonderful weekend, whatever you get up to... i sure will :001_tt2:


Cheers hun..nah dont worry bout yesterday..was just a battle of people with strong morals  Its forgotten...

My invaluable advice eh lol..well we try :laugh:

Not training tonight..totally knackered from this week and dont feel so great so im going to train legs tomorrow instead. Fairly quiet weekend this one which is nice as i dont get many. Going to work in the morning aswell which i normally try to avoid..but its either that or trudge round xmas shopping..so while shes spending i may aswell be topping the bank back up hadnt i :laugh: il leave her and her mate to it...

Be done by dinner and get a good wedge for my troubles so i dont mind 

Not much else to report tonight. Homemade burgers for tea with oninons, bacon, cheese and coleslaw..mmmmmm.... 

My necks hurting abit must of clicked it somehow pressing or shrugging last night.

Oh and back on the dbol for a few weeks running til the end of the cycle..all good.

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers hun..nah dont worry bout yesterday..was just a battle of people with strong morals  Its forgotten...
> 
> My invaluable advice eh lol..well we try :laugh:
> 
> ...


  Hey there my big training pardner :cowboy:Great to hear... some things better best forgotten and all that.... my goodness... its just as well your taken.. or you would have a huge queue waiting...a man who tops up the bank balance just so his woman can spend it all.... just as i thought hun... your all heart... :wub:

Enjoy your burgers... better than my quarterpounder i'll bet.... oh yes and get on those update pics.. cant wait ... :001_tt2:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

5am on a Sat morning..wtf is that all bout 

Slept sh1t again last night unsure of why again but the melatonin cant come soon enough..hope it helps cos im done in 

Winds mental up here today serious storms..not so good driving a huge high truck about..

Long as I get home ok then im gona train legs later and cardio..or core..or both :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> 5am on a Sat morning..wtf is that all bout
> 
> Slept sh1t again last night unsure of why again but the melatonin cant come soon enough..hope it helps cos im done in
> 
> ...


BOTH!!

I've heard that melatonin is brilliant so feel confident that it will sort your sleep out


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> BOTH!!
> 
> I've heard that melatonin is brilliant so feel confident that it will sort your sleep out


Really...both?? :lol: Slave driver...Il try 

Home from work all sorted  the moneys in...replacing (probably very partly) whatever the missus is out spending ha.

Really knackered but ate plenty this morning and im heading up the gym soon..legs big time. Then probably a good kip on the couch the rest of the day lol.

Melatonin wont be needed today im sure of it 

Hope your having a good day.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Really...both?? :lol: Slave driver...Il try
> 
> Home from work all sorted  the moneys in...replacing (probably very partly) whatever the missus is out spending ha.
> 
> ...


Sounds good....can't be napping in the day though! You'll miss your weekend! 

Having a good day cheers. Full of energy to get things done - I'm like a jumping bean - bouncing all over the place :bounce:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Sounds good....can't be napping in the day though! You'll miss your weekend!
> 
> Having a good day cheers. Full of energy to get things done - I'm like a jumping bean - bouncing all over the place :bounce:


Haha im always like that i cant settle even on a weekend..im always busy and sooo much to do on the house all the time.

And youv now reminded me thanks..i have alot of filling walls and painting to be doing..hmmm :laugh: aww iv been up since 4.30am lol

Maybe a power nap about 4pm ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha im always like that i cant settle even on a weekend..im always busy and sooo much to do on the house all the time.
> 
> And youv now reminded me thanks..i have alot of filling walls and painting to be doing..hmmm :laugh: aww iv been up since 4.30am lol
> 
> Maybe a power nap about 4pm ?


Well I can't object to that given that I'll be lounging on the sofa watching a film at that time :laugh:

Yeah there's lots for me to do on our new home too...never seem to be enough hours in the day though!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey big guy....hope you managed to get yer ass to the gym and youve not been whisked somewhere over the rainbow in that tornado this morning...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well I can't object to that given that I'll be lounging on the sofa watching a film at that time :laugh:
> 
> Yeah there's lots for me to do on our new home too...never seem to be enough hours in the day though!


Tell me bout it..it never ends. Our house was to fully renovate from top to bottom when we moved in..literally every wall has been back to the stonework..was just a shell really. But its nearly done..i just cant quite get it finished i get to a weekend and im sooooo tired :yawn:



Enjoy1 said:


> Hey big guy....hope you managed to get yer ass to the gym and youve not been whisked somewhere over the rainbow in that tornado this morning...


Was wild out there today..them trucks are like a sail in the wind theres a few times when it gets abit ass nipping time :laugh:

Made the gym though. Dragged myself up there and it went quite well. Got the blood pumping and it woke me right up as always...

SAT - LEGS, CORE AND 10mins CARDIO :laugh:

Single leg leg press 3x12 (Warm ups up to 75kg each side on 3rd set)

Leg Press 5x8 heavy

Hack Squat 3x12

Leg Extension 2x12 1xFailure

Lying Ham Curls 3x12

SLDL 3x10 Slow reps with only a plate and a half on

Standing Calf Raises 3x15

Seated Calf Raise 3x10

Incline Bench Crunch 3x10 holding half a plate

Hanging Leg Raises 2x10 1x til i looked like a lost monkey :lol:

Plank 2x 1min holds

Finished with 10mins jogging then lost any remaining motivation 

Got round the whole lot in about an hour today..kept the pace up, not much rest and still using decent weights so all in all happy.

Now that paintbrush is looking at me... :surrender:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am guessing like me your a driver mate and regular sleeping patterns are unheard of for us...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am guessing like me your a driver mate and regular sleeping patterns are unheard of for us...


Yeah mate..all part of the job really. I manage ok im no good at just doing nothing anyhow i enjoy bein busy..just nice to get KO'd on the couch every now and again :laugh:

Always wake early aswell with being used to getting up at stupid o clock.

Enjoyed legs today though managed fine even with driving this morning was a good sesh 

Iv just found a box full of old 90's music in the room im meant to be painting..old school clubbing days fcuking love it mate. Memories are flooding back bouncing around..fcuk them days were good  Got them playing now..dont make them like they used to!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Tell me bout it..it never ends. Our house was to fully renovate from top to bottom when we moved in..literally every wall has been back to the stonework..was just a shell really. But its nearly done..i just cant quite get it finished i get to a weekend and im sooooo tired :yawn:
> 
> Was wild out there today..them trucks are like a sail in the wind theres a few times when it gets abit ass nipping time :laugh:
> 
> ...


 :thumb :Great legs session again... and all in an hour... must be like a streak of lightening flashing through that gym..well done tho.. keep up the great efforts.. :thumbup1:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

You back on upper body yet mate?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> You back on upper body yet mate?


Alright bud..long time no see  all good?

Yeah im back in business now..trained upper body last week and all was good. Few things i cant do or had to use a diffrent grip..and also cant use straps for anything as the new skins too delicate yet. Though i try to avoid straps mainly anyhow...

Im looking forward to tomorrow night already, chest and tris, back on the dbol for the last few weeks of this cycle mate and feel strong as a bull at the min..

Gonna be a good session tomorrow night i cant tell already


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Good man, glad you're back in business. I'm still off though back this week. I have to admit though it's been nice not spending all my ££ on food and having to wash up once a day as opposed to about 4 lol.

Gotta love the dbol man, if it didn't shred my hair I'd be doing it again too.

Hows the driving going?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Good man, glad you're back in business. I'm still off though back this week. I have to admit though it's been nice not spending all my ££ on food and having to wash up once a day as opposed to about 4 lol.
> 
> Gotta love the dbol man, if it didn't shred my hair I'd be doing it again too.
> 
> Hows the driving going?


Im way past the need to worry bout losing my hair mate..it went along time ago :lol: Very much speeded up by using gear and a sh1t load of drugs when i was in my teens and early 20's. It never bothered me cos it was normally cut at a number 1 anyhow  Kind of good i guess for using gear anyhow its one last thing to think about!

The drivings ok mate cheers..same old same old really..i dont mind it at all its just sometimes the tiredness gets the better of me, specially when iv got a house im trying to get finished aswell in any spare time iv got when im not working or training.

How come you been off mate? sorry if you told me i dont remember.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah it deffo speeds it up don't it tbh if I was coupled up I wouldn't care so much.

Tennis elbows in both arms bud after dbol put my strength up by about 30% in 5 weeks, was pretty chronic couldn't press without pain. Was considering hitting the GHRP, but we'll see how this week goes now.

Glad your back mate, must be a massive relief being able to hit all over again.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Yeah it deffo speeds it up don't it tbh if I was coupled up I wouldn't care so much.
> 
> Tennis elbows in both arms bud after dbol put my strength up by about 30% in 5 weeks, was pretty chronic couldn't press without pain. Was considering hitting the GHRP, but we'll see how this week goes now.
> 
> Glad your back mate, must be a massive relief being able to hit all over again.


Hey man women love the shaven head rough [email protected] chav look :laugh: :lol: Or maybe thats just round these parts...

Iv you have long hair your better off playing football 

Ah yeah i remember now bout your elbows mate..hope they coming round abit. Nothing worse than something holding you back from going flat out.

Let me know how you get on pal


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Subbed dude...good luck in your goals and congrats on the marriage :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your Melatonin arrived yet mate ?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Subbed dude...good luck in your goals and congrats on the marriage :thumb:


Cheers lee..thanks for stopping by :thumb:

And for the marriage..yeah it was definatly what i needed mate after a sh1t load of wild years..its happy days now :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Your Melatonin arrived yet mate ?


Nah not showed up yet Milky..i checked my email though yesterday and by the email they sent me it had been out of stock or something but had still let me buy it..sure itl be here early this week though


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers lee..thanks for stopping by :thumb:
> 
> And for the marriage..yeah it was definatly what i needed mate after a sh1t load of wild years..its happy days now :thumbup1:


Thats good to hear mate. I can understand what it means to meet a good woman after having some mental years in your life :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thats good to hear mate. I can understand what it means to meet a good woman after having some mental years in your life :thumb:


See you were in the same boat as me mate..im sure many people were. Some fcuking crazy mental times :wacko: Wouldnt of changed any of them for the world though..some amazing memories and friends :laugh:

Things just change abit when we get older and wiser eh :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> See you were in the same boat as me mate..im sure many people were. Some fcuking crazy mental times :wacko: Wouldnt of changed any of them for the world though..some amazing memories and friends :laugh:
> 
> Things just change abit when we get older and wiser eh :thumb:


I hear ya man and definatly. We needed those years, it's what makes us strong today bro and without them we wouldn't have learned and grew the way we have. And also, we may have not met our good woman :scared: !!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If you can get it, go get some l-tryptophan, that stuff works killer for sleep.



gazh1983 said:


> Yeah it deffo speeds it up don't it tbh if I was coupled up I wouldn't care so much.
> 
> Tennis elbows in both arms bud after dbol put my strength up by about 30% in 5 weeks, was pretty chronic couldn't press without pain. Was considering hitting the GHRP, but we'll see how this week goes now.
> 
> Glad your back mate, must be a massive relief being able to hit all over again.


Easy tiger, you need some time off for the connective tissue to repair, pushing through it will only make your your situation take longer to heal.

Your body is telling you something.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I hear ya man and definatly. We needed those years, it's what makes us strong today bro and without them we wouldn't have learned and grew the way we have. And also, we may have not met our good woman :scared: !!


Definatly mate! I posted on here yesterday was just doing some work on the house (again) and came across a box of old tapes and CD's with loads of 90's dance,club and rave music :laugh: Had it blasting while i was painting yesterday and those days came flooding back ha ha :thumb:

Glad you found a good woman aswell pal, cant beat it..reckon id be lost without mine nowadays..never thought id be like that :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> If you can get it, go get some l-tryptophan, that stuff works killer for sleep.


Afternoon Hacks buddy..hope your having a good weekend out there 

Yeah i looked at that stuff after your last post mate..looks great stuff but was fairly expensive for me. 5-HTP was fairly cheap though so could always get that.

Iv got the melatonin on its way from a site Milky gave me so im going to give that a shot 1st by itself and go from there.

If i need more than that then il go with your other suggestion cheers buddy


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Definatly mate! I posted on here yesterday was jsut doing some work on the house (again) and came across a box of old tapes and CD's with loads of 90's dance,club and rave music :laugh: Had it blasting while i was painting yesterday and those days came flooding back ha ha :thumb:
> 
> Glad you found a good woman aswell pal, cant beat it..reckon id be lost without mine nowadays..never thought id be like that :laugh:


haha. the bad days weren't always the worst :thumb:

I'm the same as you mate...never thought I'd like that either...I'm extreme glad change is inevitable bro


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> haha. the bad days weren't always the worst :thumb:
> 
> I'm the same as you mate...never thought I'd like that either...I'm extreme glad change is inevitable bro


someones getting old... :rolleye:

Join the club


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> someones getting old... :rolleye:
> 
> Join the club


 :lol: I'm 26 with 4boys mate...I feel 60+  lol!!!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

BBB lemme know how you get on with melatonin mate.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> BBB lemme know how you get on with melatonin mate.


Will do mate..sounds well thought of stuff.

Necks still hurting abit from last thurs,fcuk knows what iv done its just niggling abit and looking special when I turn my head..no change there then :laugh:

No way will it ruin tonight though,gonna be a big heavy session I can tell. Been looking forward to it since yesterday..theres going to be alot extra weight getting shifted im ready for it


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome when you get that feeling init! What you training?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Awesome when you get that feeling init! What you training?


Yeah love it mate..been ready for it since yesterday. Il defo be upping everything tonight I can tell :thumb:

Chest and tris buddy..

I want to be over 3 lids by xmas for 3 full sets


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Yeah love it mate..been ready for it since yesterday. Il defo be upping everything tonight I can tell :thumb:
> 
> Chest and tris buddy..
> 
> I want to be over 3 lids by xmas for 3 full sets


nice man! excatly what i'm hitting atm, having a wee rest the now :thumb: Looking forward to seeing what your staking today bro


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

loving the atmosphere in here matey, im torn on what to train tonight as everything is pretty much fresh and could do any bodypart. thinking either a good shoulder and trap workout or a good back blasting session... oh and dreaded cardio is back on the cards grrr


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> nice man! excatly what i'm hitting atm, having a wee rest the now :thumb: Looking forward to seeing what your staking today bro


Well im ready for it matey cant wait so il get the workout posted up later..see if it pleases you


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> loving the atmosphere in here matey, im torn on what to train tonight as everything is pretty much fresh and could do any bodypart. thinking either a good shoulder and trap workout or a good back blasting session... oh and dreaded cardio is back on the cards grrr


So I read mate..ouch cardios gonna involve some sweating today lol. How much you need to lose for the shoot? You like a yo-yo at the min lol.

Cant beat a good back workout to get you feeling big again when you aint feeling it. Or how bout doing that traps and shoulders workout of mine again mate can really push that one without killing yourself and the pumps fcukin awesome..


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> So I read mate..ouch cardios gonna involve some sweating today lol. How much you need to lose for the shoot? You like a yo-yo at the min lol.
> 
> Cant beat a good back workout to get you feeling big again when you aint feeling it. Or how bout doing that traps and shoulders workout of mine again mate can really push that one without killing yourself and the pumps fcukin awesome..


tell me about it pal, i just cant decide on what i want to do, i prob have a good 9lb or more to lose, i dont have to be ripped to shreds but in reasonable nick, i still havent given her the go ahead as i want size but also want to be ripped.lol aw mate its terrible being in this head of mine... even the voices in my head have voices haha


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> even the voices in my head have voices haha


Mate thats why you fit in so well in this journal your as special as evryone else :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:drool:we like special people in here .....:laugh: starting with BBB, the original very very special person....

anyhoo, hope you kick a55 in that gym tonight BBB, sounds like your well fired up for it ....grrrr go get em.. :rockon:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Right so i trawled back a few pages an all i can gather is you can talk for england ffs like an old woman .... or just someone who definately is special :whistling: 

Narrow the last 5 pages down in 1 sentence will ya lol arm ok? training ok? sleep ok? all the other b0llox im not ar5ed about :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Right so i trawled back a few pages an all i can gather is you can talk for england ffs like an old woman .... or just someone who definately is special :whistling:
> 
> Narrow the last 5 pages down in 1 sentence will ya lol arm ok? training ok? sleep ok? all the other b0llox im not ar5ed about :laugh:


Pmsl mate..good to have you back :lol: Cant be helping everyone wanting to talk to me can i..i is full of wisdom dont you know :laugh: or sh1t...however you look at it 

Arms healing great mate, trainings well back on track and sleeping is sh1t..waiting for my melatonin to turn up and hopefully that will help cos its fcuking me up at the min mate.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

MON - CHEST AND TRIS

Was well up for tonight and really pushed it though was fairly tired time it got round to 6pm and ready to train. Big caffiene hit and was ready to go. Chest went great and iv put up a few weights i used tonight..pretty happy really my strengths coming back well and its all good full reps rather than riving on with stuff and still using decent weights i think 

Foods been ok back on the diet. Ate alot of sh1t over the weekend and bloated again today which aint good but hopefully will sort that abit over this week. Still cant shift the stubborn handles fat though. Though i guess its winter and we covered up anyhow lol 

Flat Bench - 2 Warm up then 3 sets with 145kg (up 5kg from last week). Hit 10 reps then 9 then 7 so fairly happy as its pushing on over 3 lids again.

Incline Smith - 3x12 100kg on the bar

DB flyes - 3x15 32.5kgs

Cable Crossover - 3x12 60kg each side. slow steady reps and a 1sec squeeze at the bottom

Low to High Cable crossover - 2x12 40kg each side then 1 to failure.

Close Grip Bench - 3x10

Skullcrushers - 3x12

Overhead Machine Extensions - 3x10

Straight Bar/Rope Pressdown superset - 2 to failure

All good and every bit of muscle smashed. Happy days


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great news on the arm,nice training sesh again to ,my special friend :whistling: 

As for the sleeping,neck half a bottle of the drowsy nightnurse that`ll sort you out


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Great news on the arm,nice training sesh again to ,my special friend :whistling:
> 
> As for the sleeping,neck half a bottle of the drowsy nightnurse that`ll sort you out


Cheers mate 

Yeah that night nurse is good stuff..not sure how good it is for you though or how expensive it gets necking a bottle 7 days a week. Isnt there like support groups for when you get into that sorta stuff mate?


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Great news on the arm,nice training sesh again to ,my special friend :whistling:
> 
> As for the sleeping,neck half a bottle of the drowsy nightnurse that`ll sort you out


  I know of a goodnight nurse that can help him sleep ..... lol:lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice workout mate. Some impressive lifting for reps there:thumbup1: Cheers for the reps and I will be returning the favour once I'm recharged lol. Keep it going fella, you're going great guns.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice lifts mate fook me back after an injury as well!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nice workout mate. Some impressive lifting for reps there:thumbup1: Cheers for the reps and I will be returning the favour once I'm recharged lol. Keep it going fella, you're going great guns.


Cheers Ming appreciate it fella knew it was going to be a good 1 last night mate was well up for it..feeling it this morning though lol :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Nice lifts mate fook me back after an injury as well!


Cheers Gaz! Just went straight for it extra on everything last night and glad I did. Feeling sore but very good today


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Excellent session mate. You've got some strength btw!! :thumb: How you feeling today??


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

How was the sleeping last night BBB any better?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Excellent session mate. You've got some strength btw!! :thumb: How you feeling today??


Cheers fella :thumb: feeling it today mate chests still pumped and tris feel dead lol. Hows yours feeling?

Looking forward to to tonight back and bis


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers fella :thumbsup: feeling it today mate chests still pumped and tris feel dead lol. Hows yours feeling?
> 
> Looking forward to to tonight back and bis


LOL!! Thats a good session sign mate :thumb: .

Am feeling good bro, chest and tri's feel nice and tight today 

Funnily enough, thats exactly what I'm doing...but really need to concetrate on these abs...I;ve got the routine, but after doing everything I just feel f*cked trying to fit them in, lol...Maybe I'll just set aside a day for abs


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Funnily enough, thats exactly what I'm doing...but really need to concetrate on these abs...I;ve got the routine, but after doing everything I just feel f*cked trying to fit them in, lol...Maybe I'll just set aside a day for abs


Yeah same as me there mate, always go in with the absolute intention of doing this and that for em but in the end think "**** it I'll do em' in the house", which never happens lol.

Yo BB I ordered some melatonin too.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Yeah same as me there mate, always go in with the absolute intention of doing this and that for em but in the end think "**** it I'll do em' in the house", which never happens lol.
> 
> Yo BB I ordered some melatonin too.


Haha, yeah...just one of those things you think..."F*ck it, i'll do it tomorrow" :lol: I've got a good routine off BB.com I really gotta get it started before I look any fatter!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> How was the sleeping last night BBB any better?


Still the same mate, was late last night aswell. For me anyhow haha it had gone 11 :lol:



gazh1983 said:


> Yeah same as me there mate, always go in with the absolute intention of doing this and that for em but in the end think "**** it I'll do em' in the house", which never happens lol.
> 
> Yo BB I ordered some melatonin too.


Nice 1 on the melatonin mate hopefully mine will of landed today it was out of stock when I orderd but it hadnt shown up. Take it your having the same bother as me?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> LOL!! Thats a good session sign mate :thumb: .
> 
> Am feeling good bro, chest and tri's feel nice and tight today
> 
> Funnily enough, thats exactly what I'm doing...but really need to concetrate on these abs...I;ve got the routine, but after doing everything I just feel f*cked trying to fit them in, lol...Maybe I'll just set aside a day for abs


Haha mate you fit in well in here  the ladies in here spend most there time shouting at me to do my abs and calling me a lazy cnut  im in your corner mate time you slung weights..or couchs..round for an hour then no energy left for abs 

Youv good abs on your pics mate..you wanna grow yourself some love handles


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha mate you fit in well in here  the ladies in here spend most there time shouting at me to do my abs and calling me a lazy cnut  im in your corner mate time you slung weights..or couchs..round for an hour then no energy left for abs
> 
> Youv good abs on your pics mate..you wanna grow yourself some love handles


Haha, glad I'm not alone in the ab region...I do train them, but not as much as should 

Yeah thats just poseing dude. would look terrible if I relaxed :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, glad I'm not alone in the ab region...I do train them, but not as much as should
> 
> Yeah thats just poseing dude. would look terrible if I relaxed :lol:


Youd look more like me... :ban:

:laugh:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Youd look more like me... :ban:
> 
> :laugh:


ehhh...i didn't mean that bad :wacko: :rolleye:

:lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lee got a link or description of that ab routine by any chance, rough one will do?

BB, yes mate always been a ****e sleeper. Am out of work at moment and it's mega bad! Ebay I had em'.

Am back training now, just not doing any pressing using laterals to keep the shoulder mass and variations on pushdowns for the tris and elbows tucked pressups.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

I was the same when I was off the other week its a nightmare mate struggle to eat as well and was awake into the early hours and not feeling knackerd. Less I do the less I can be @rsed to do lol.

Take it easy with the training mate if the tendons and ligaments are injured in there you dont wanna fcuk them up anymore


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

What no session to report or your usual 2 minute abs routine and cardio tonight?? or are you away to your bed early lol. Your not sleeping thing must be contagious....3 nights and seen every hour until it was time to get up... hope your stuff arrives soon and you can tell me how it goes.. btw..you are a man of many talents and you do not get the recognition you deserve from some... your advice and support are invaluable... (now can you give me those reps you promised) lol just kidding.. thanks Deirdre.. :001_tt2:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What, 2 minutes of abs and cardio?

What takes you so long:lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Haha you know where im coming from hacks mate :lol:

I do my bit..alot of it I just do in my head though not realising til later I just imagined it


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> What no session to report or your usual 2 minute abs routine and cardio tonight?? or are you away to your bed early lol. Your not sleeping thing must be contagious....3 nights and seen every hour until it was time to get up... hope your stuff arrives soon and you can tell me how it goes.. btw..you are a man of many talents and you do not get the recognition you deserve from some... your advice and support are invaluable... (now can you give me those reps you promised) lol just kidding.. thanks Deirdre.. :001_tt2:


Wow aww   :laugh: cheers missus glad I helped hope you get sorted. Thanks for the mention anyhow thats my head swell for the day :lol:

Reps again.. 

Update on the way..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

TUES - BACK AND BICEPS

Bent over rows 1x20 3x10

Wide grip chins 3x failure (11,9,8)

Reverse grip pulldowns 3x12

Close grip cable rows 3x12 superset with hypers 3x15 holding a plate

EZ curls 1x20 3x10

Incline db curls 3x12

Hammer db curls 3x12

High cable curls 2x10 1x failure holding each concentration for 2secs

Was a good session again wasnt as pumped as monday but still upped every back exercise and hammers. The other bi moves mere done slow and strict and the pump was awesome..still cramped today in a good way.

Rest day today well deserved after last 2 days and also well needed,am knackerd today even with an early night last night. My necks still hurting alot possibly a nerve its hard to tell its sort of down right side of my neck and into my trap on that side. Hurts alot on a morning and doesnt ease of for a few hours.

Night on the couch tonight I think


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice workout as usual mate and upped everything so cant be bad :thumb:

With upping everything have you ditched the pink dumbells now then? :lol:

You take it easy tonight mate have another night on the couch resting your neck arm whatever else is wrong with you,bet your neck wont bother you when your scoffing pizza :lol:

Have a good day mate :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Nice workout as usual mate and upped everything so cant be bad :thumb:
> 
> With upping everything have you ditched the pink dumbells now then? :lol:
> 
> ...


Cheers fella 

Yep im onto the green ones ones now so you can borrow the pinks after all mate :lol: :lol:

Yep couch and slacking tonight pal taking a leaf out of your book 

No pizza tho..chicken..again :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Melatonin finally arrived today whooo :thumb: took its time so hopefully worth it..

Going to try it tonight bout an hour before bed..see how we get on. The real test though will be if it manages ok tomorrow night on a training night when i have a big hit of caffiene before the gym..will wait and see.

Nothing else much intresting to report...bbq chicken for tea which was real good, now just resting up after the last 2 nights really going for it.

Just had my Wed shot 2ml test, 1ml tren and 500ius of hcg. Am on 60mg dbol a day at the min aswell. Got the rest of this week then another 2 weeks and im done for this cycle :thumbdown: then onto PCT up to and over christmas. Plenty food to keep the strength up and an emotional mental time with the family anyhow so nobody minds me on the Clomid lol 

All good


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope all goes well with the melatonin Deirdre... hopefully zzzz's by the ton tonite or will it be a while to kick in?.. :tongue:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hope all goes well with the melatonin Deirdre... hopefully zzzz's by the ton tonite or will it be a while to kick in?.. :tongue:


You got away with the Deirdre sh1t once..not again  :lol:

Hopefully will just help straight away though im ready for kip already anyhow tonight so fingers crossed


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sleep any better with the melatonin mate?

And why have you become known as deirdre ? :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Sleep any better with the melatonin mate?
> 
> And why have you become known as deirdre ? :laugh:


I havent  fcuking enjoy  gave her a heap of help and she repays me taking the pi55 :laugh:

Slept ok mate but was up late anyhow. They are only 1mg tabs iv got and I think a decent amount is between 1 and 3mg so the test will be tonight when iv got a heap of caffiene pills down my neck mate :laugh:

You all good?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> I havent  fcuking enjoy  gave her a heap of help and she repays me taking the pi55 :laugh:
> 
> Slept ok mate but was up late anyhow. They are only 1mg tabs iv got and I think a decent amount is between 1 and 3mg so the test will be tonight when iv got a heap of caffiene pills down my neck mate :laugh:
> 
> You all good?


 :lol: Ok touchy subject then i guess,nothing to do with what you get up to at weekends or owt then? :whistling: :lol:

Has anyone said if they make you drowsy in the mornings or is that not the case,seems alot use them though and rate them

All good here mate legs feeling it this morning,gonna do a corework out in a bit,then sort some stuff out that needs doing


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: Ok touchy subject then i guess,nothing to do with what you get up to at weekends or owt then? :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Has anyone said if they make you drowsy in the mornings or is that not the case,seems alot use them though and rate them
> 
> All good here mate legs feeling it this morning,gonna do a corework out in a bit,then sort some stuff out that needs doing


That was in the past mate...told you not to bring it up again :rolleye: :laugh:

Theres alot seem to use them and theyre fairly cheap for a decent size pot. I know milky and some others who use them get up at an early hour of the day with seemingly no problems so hopefully be fine. I guess its just boosting your bodys own production of the stuff rather than adding pharma drugs like valium so it should be fine 

Your not catching the sh1t sleeping bug are you mate? :laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Having gone from getting up at 5 am and getting home at 7.30 pm with fcuking awfull sleep patterns for years,ive now gone to 8 hrs unbroken sleep pretty much 

So you and others who have trouble sleeping have my sympathy as its a fcuking nightmare especially when working the next day,even more so in a driving job like yours


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Whats on the menu for todays session mate??

I see your having sleep problems. don't know how you feel about this...but have tried green for sleep??


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lee85 said:


> Whats on the menu for todays session mate??
> 
> I see your having sleep problems. don't know how you feel about this...but have tried *green for sleep*??


done this myself in the past and actually think its worse as i kept waking up in middle of the nyt. if im having trouble i go down the tamazaipan route... 2 of them bad boys and i cant even walk to the loo, knock ya straight out


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

anyway buddy hows things, havent got on the site as frequently as i would have liked recently due to a busy work load etc, hope your well all the same


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

gym rat said:


> done this myself in the past and actually think its worse as i kept waking up in middle of the nyt. if im having trouble i go down the tamazaipan route... 2 of them bad boys and i cant even walk to the loo, knock ya straight out


I always found it worked great mate. Since I started training though I sleep well, so no need for drugs anymore :lol:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lee85 said:


> I always found it worked great mate. Since I started training though I sleep well, so no need for drugs anymore :lol:


it does work for putting me out... no problem with that but i keep waking up in tyhe middle of the nyt and have also become quite reliant on it in the past. Iv had a a score bag in the last 3 months which is fcuking awesome for me as before that i went thru 1 every 2 nyts lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

gym rat said:


> it does work for putting me out... no problem with that but i keep waking up in tyhe middle of the nyt and have also become quite reliant on it in the past. Iv had a a score bag in the last 3 months which is fcuking awesome for me as before that i went thru 1 every 2 nyts lol


Haha, I can understand that mate...been down that route of the drug reliant way. But it's just a mind set and if your able to be aware of yourself and be able to change how you persieve the drug or moment that your in then it's quite easy just to stop. But, everybody is different...I don't mind the odd smoke if I'm with mates, but can't be bothered being stonned and missing whole days anymore....having over 10years lost, i try to saviour the ones I have left :lol: :thumbs:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Whats on the menu for todays session mate??
> 
> I see your having sleep problems. don't know how you feel about this...but have tried green for sleep??


Havent had a smoke in probley 9 or 10yrs fella and not starting up again now :laugh: iv nowt against it like I told you theres bout 10yrs of my life I spent smashed into outer space somewhere :lol: best years ever even tho i had serious problems addicted to e and lsd :wacko:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> done this myself in the past and actually think its worse as i kept waking up in middle of the nyt. if im having trouble i go down the tamazaipan route... 2 of them bad boys and i cant even walk to the loo, knock ya straight out


Fcuk me mate we used to take them when we were out on the drink 7 or 8 pints and a couple of them wobbly eggs and used to have some laughs at pool night on a tues night haha :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Havent had a smoke in probley 9 or 10yrs fella and not starting up again now :laugh: iv nowt against it like I told you theres bout 10yrs of my life I spent smashed into outer space somewhere :lol: best years ever even tho i had serious problems addicted to e and lsd :wacko:


I know what you mean bro. I would never touch e or lsd or cocaine again. but I've had the odd smoke...I'm quite lucky that I learned to see things alittle different, if I feel I don't have control of myself I will push away and recollect myself and learn not how to not get into that situation again. I have feel back in quite a few times after I left it, but it's all learning curve. But never anything mental like before, lol!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I always found it worked great mate. Since I started training though I sleep well, so no need for drugs anymore :lol:


Wait til your throwing tren into the mix pal


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Wait til your throwing tren into the mix pal


haha, not till later dude


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gym rat said:


> anyway buddy hows things, havent got on the site as frequently as i would have liked recently due to a busy work load etc, hope your well all the same


All good mate top notch flying again mon and tues were brilliant and its that traps and shoulders workout tonight the one that cripples us  cant wait am feeling strong, 2 and a half weeks left on cycle 



gym rat said:


> it does work for putting me out... no problem with that but i keep waking up in tyhe middle of the nyt and have also become quite reliant on it in the past. Iv had a a score bag in the last 3 months which is fcuking awesome for me as before that i went thru 1 every 2 nyts lol


Top stuff mate well done :thumbup1: iv been there so keep it up fella


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Sleep any better with the melatonin mate?
> 
> And why have you become known as deirdre ? :laugh:


 :whistling: Oh lord thats me in a heap of trouble now... whats that i heard him say.... ' Dont make me angry- you wouldnt like me when im angry'!!!! Rob, like i said to him,, BBB has helped me loads, and not everyone knows what a big heart he has, like we do....:001_t

t2: :001_tt2: thats enuf a55 licking now... am just waiting on ma a55 kicking now....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been using melatonin for a year or so now. I take 3mg most nights about 30 minutes before sleep. Sometimes I double this to 6mg when I really need some kip but not often. Studies have shown no side effects from long term use and as it is a natural product with no synthetic ingredients there should be no morning 'hangover' when waking. I find that I can still wake up during the night - it doesn't knock you out so to speak - but have no problem rolling over and getting back to sleep when this happens.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeh, typical dose is 3mg, some come in 5mg, but 3 is good for me, but you can take more.

3mg to start with and you can work up or down depending on how good or not they work for you.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I've been using melatonin for a year or so now. I take 3mg most nights about 30 minutes before sleep. Sometimes I double this to 6mg when I really need some kip but not often. Studies have shown no side effects from long term use and as it is a natural product with no synthetic ingredients there should be no morning 'hangover' when waking. I find that I can still wake up during the night - it doesn't knock you out so to speak - but have no problem rolling over and getting back to sleep when this happens.


Cheers Ming good post. Yeah i read 3mg was a good starting point will try that tonight about an hour before bed. I think the waking during the night at the min as suggested on here is due to me ramping up the tren dose for the end of the cycle and mixed with caffiene. Will put it to the test tonight 



hackskii said:


> Yeh, typical dose is 3mg, some come in 5mg, but 3 is good for me, but you can take more.
> 
> 3mg to start with and you can work up or down depending on how good or not they work for you.


Cheers buddy yeah il go with 3mg and see where we need to go from there 

Right gym time :thumb: Traps and shoulders..going up another 2.5kg pressing tonight..feel strong as a bull and ready to go..gonna be eeaasssyyy :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS

Barbell Shrug 2x20 warm up, 3x10 holding for a sec at the top (140kg tonight which is about all i can hold with a double overhand grip and no straps)

Incline DB Shrugs 3x12 44kgs superset with..

Incline Y-Raises 3x12 12.5kgs

DB Seated Overhead Press 1x20, 3x10,9,9 (47.5kgs, up 2.5kgs from last week and were all good full reps so very happy with these)

DB Laterals 2x12 (17.5kg) 1xTriple Dropset (15kg,12.5kg,10kg)

Machine Rear Delt Raises 3x12 (70kg)

Finished with 4 sets each of incline ab crunches and hanging knee raises

Great workout again. Everything keeps going up feeling great and very strong again.

All good :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great going BBB :thumb:

What are Y raises not heard them before?

Pmsl You can shrug more than i can deadlift :blush: :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Great going BBB :thumb:
> 
> What are Y raises not heard them before?
> 
> Pmsl You can shrug more than i can deadlift :blush: :laugh:


Just takes time mate...i used to shrug alot more but have dropped back now as i do everything alot stricter and steadier and tbh its giving way better gains. Your flying at the min Rob anyhow its impressive..youl be there in no time. You might not look it but theres a clever learning brain in that head of yours and you put it to good use 

Y-Raises..its a new thing we been doing for a while but its making a big diffrence. They hit the area thats neglected normally between your shoulder blades..the very lowest of the diamond shape your traps form. Barbell shrugs hit the top and give height, the incline shrugs build the meaty bits on the back (the bit your squat bar rests on mate lol) and then Y-Raises hit the small lower area.

If you set a bench back to about 45 degrees then lie face down on it with your feet out wide to stabilise you. The top of your chest will be at the top of the bench back if that makes sense. You want a light db in each hand (Its a strange exercise at 1st and wierd how light a weight you need) From that position with a db in each hand hanging down by your sides you want to raise the DBs up and forward as high as you can (as if you were trying to do a flying superman if that makes sense lol). Instead of raising the DB;s straight though you raise them both off at an angle...the Y shape..and rep them like that.

You may not feel so much during the set but as soon as you stand back up it will feel like your shoulder blades have been pulled back and your whole posture is more upright and improved. Over the weeks it has made a huge diffrence and really built us some thickness between the shoulder blades.

Its easy to do after the incline shrugs that we do face down on the incline bench aswell..supersetting them works very well


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ah right i get you not seen it done but understand how youve described them... :thumbup1:

I`ll ignore the first part of the post :cursing: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Ah right i get you not seen it done but understand how youve described them... :thumbup1:
> 
> I`ll ignore the first part of the post :cursing: :lol: :lol:


Not sure how to post youtube vids mate like iv seen on other posts..maybe you can help me with that... :blink: Posted a link though hopefully thatl work..






Thats pretty much the same except we do them with palms down so they are raised paralell to the ground if that makes sense..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Under the youtube video it says share ..... click on it...then right click on the blue writing and copy .....

then in the reply box on here...the 2nd thing from the right if you run your cursor over it will say video...click on that....then in the box that comes up...paste what you copied


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Under the youtube video it says share ..... click on it...then right click on the blue writing and copy .....
> 
> then in the reply box on here...the 2nd thing from the right if you run your cursor over it will say video...click on that....then in the box that comes up...paste what you copied


Cheers fella :thumb:

Least that vid shows them better for you its only slightly diffrent to how we do them like i said


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice Dumbbell Pressing fella. It's along while since I've pressed a 47.5 lol. You make me jealous. Hope to be back there next year but you'll be doing 60's by then:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nice Dumbbell Pressing fella. It's along while since I've pressed a 47.5 lol. You make me jealous. Hope to be back there next year but you'll be doing 60's by then:thumbup1:


Cheers Ming :thumb: Awesome how its come back really well this cycle im back where i was and better...and this time round theres no bouncing them, no riving on with them, no half reps..they are all slow steady solid reps and its so much better. Much better development all round even without doing any specific front delt work anymore  I work up now alot more..i stick at a weight until i can get 3 good full sets of 10 or whatever im aiming for..and then move up a weight. May only hit 7 or 8 for 3 sets but i stick with it and build it up again.

Tis working so much better all round mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers Ming :thumb: Awesome how its come back really well this cycle im back where i was and better...and this time round theres no bouncing them, no riving on with them, no half reps..they are all slow steady solid reps and its so much better. Much better development all round even without doing any specific front delt work anymore  I work up now alot more..i stick at a weight until i can get 3 good full sets of 10 or whatever im aiming for..and then move up a weight. May only hit 7 or 8 for 3 sets but i stick with it and build it up again.
> 
> Tis working so much better all round mate


That is what I do when I'm dumbbell Pressing. When I can get two sets at 10 reps - it's usually 12 then 10 - I stick a bit more weight on and work up till I hit the reps again. It's a good, solid way of progressing. I was doing Arnold Presses with the 40's for 10 like this not long back and they hit the delts champion.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> That is what I do when I'm dumbbell Pressing. When I can get two sets at 10 reps - it's usually 12 then 10 - I stick a bit more weight on and work up till I hit the reps again. It's a good, solid way of progressing. I was doing Arnold Presses with the 40's for 10 like this not long back and they hit the delts champion.


Strong pressing doin Arnolds mate  iv never done them heavy have only ever repped them before and havent even done that much tbh. Just always wary of my left front delt bringing pain on..Good news with the melatonin last night Ming I did 3mg an hour before kip and I did still wake during the night but did manage to fall back asleep straight away, or at least alot easier. That was after 300mg caffiene at 5pm aswell. Still sweating like a [email protected] when I wake up so that isnt helping but I guess its a good improvement.Be nice to get a full deep sleep 1 time though Long day today but hopefully home in time to smash legs tonight..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Morning lads and lasses 

Neglected the journal this weekend had some family stuff to sort out bit of a crazy weekend dealing with the ex about my little girl..same stuff as alot of lads on here but alot have it a hundred times worse so I cant grumble. Just did my head in cos we normaly get on fine but for some reason she wanted to be a cow this weekend..maybe xmas coming up.

Cept for that the weekend was all good, ate well and slept very well both nights so well rested  did legs fri night,nothing exciting..heavy leg pressing reps around 400kg then lunges,extensions, sldl, ham curls and leg press calf raises. Round in an hour and smashed them good.

Baltic here today had a nightmare getting the truck out the yard with the snow and ice, always fun down the road in bad weather..nice to get home on a night :laugh:

Got 2 weeks left of this cycle. Last 2 weeks are 1g test, 400mg tren, 60mg dbol, 50mg oxy. Then onto my PCT run up to xmas and into the new year, timed well to enjoy trough fulls of xmas food 

Will post up pics this week.

Think thats it, hope you all well


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Morning mate,snap on the ex all of a sudden being awkward,must be the time of the year lol she hates it when i wont get into an arguement,winds her up no end 

Good to hear the sleeps going better,hope that keeps up for you,nice leg session to mate:thumb:

So glad i aint driving anymore especially this weather,not good ,so you take care today mate,safe journey where ever you going to


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Morning mate,snap on the ex all of a sudden being awkward,must be the time of the year lol she hates it when i wont get into an arguement,winds her up no end
> 
> Good to hear the sleeps going better,hope that keeps up for you,nice leg session to mate:thumb:
> 
> So glad i aint driving anymore especially this weather,not good ,so you take care today mate,safe journey where ever you going to


Haha never :laugh: gotta be the time of year..hope you got sorted matey  like I say theres plenty lads on here way worse off. Im normally all good me and her get on ok an even my missus an her get on..amazing really. Just got bit daft sorting out xmas etc.

Defo with you if people like an arguements its way better to not bite that winds them up more 

Luckily mostly motorways today mate so all good. Just sometimes when we deliver to the back of beyond it gets abit ass nipping time :laugh: its usualy lunatics in cars that make things dangerous anyhow. Seem to think I can stop a 44ton artic as quick as they stop a 1ton micra..

Chest and triceps tonight..cant wait already im ready for it again!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Doesnt happen very often,but sometimes she gets a bee in her bonnet about fcuk all for some reason lol yep same here, was bad bad vibes after we split,but got on great since then.

Been there done that delivering to back and beyond,although mine was only a dinky truck compared to yours lol

Enjoy the gym tonight mate :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha never :laugh: gotta be the time of year..hope you got sorted matey  like I say theres plenty lads on here way worse off. Im normally all good me and her get on ok an even my missus an her get on..amazing really. Just got bit daft sorting out xmas etc.
> 
> Defo with you if people like an arguements its way better to not bite that winds them up more
> 
> ...


:cowboy:Howdy pardner, sounds like you had a bit of a stress over the weekend.. glad your sorted now tho... your both right.. everyone gets a bit arsy at this time of year... i cany be bothered with it... bah humbug me...!! As for the driving in the white stuff.. i absolutely hate it..wont take the car unless i really have to and i employ a chaffeur :laugh: we have quite a bit of it laying this morning.. driving through to Fife from Glasgow at one this morning was a nightmare.. good job we were in the old tank of a range rover .. not quite as heavy as that artic tho.. good job your a big strong bbb and can handle it... :001_tt2:

Get stuck into that chest and tri sesh... and glad your gona let everyone see how much progress you made by posting up some update pics... :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night was an ok session, was fairly tired and didnt get in til later with being held up at work. Meant my normal partner wasnt there and so needed to rely on other people to spot me. Nothing against them but I never have the same confidence as when its my usual buddy. Stil went well though for being tired. Dropped back to 140kg bench and just repped it.

Had an awesome pump last night for some reason..to the point of cramping lol. Maybe the short rests due to training on my own. Missed cardio cos was getting too late and tbh I couldnt be assed lol :thumbdown:

MON - CHEST AND TRICEPS

Flat bench 2xwarm up 3x11,10,10 140kg

Incline smith 3x10 100kg

DB flyes 3x12 30kg

Cable crossover 2x12 60kg superset with Low to High crossover 2x12 35kg

Close Grip Bench 3x10 100kg

Overhead extension machine 3x12 45kg

Skullcrushers EZ bar 3x12 50kg

Pressdowns 2x12 superset with 2xfailure Rope pressdown

All in all happy. Although dropped back slightly it was all done perfect form and a massive pump. Feeling good today..tris are fried


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope the weathers not been to bad for you mate while working,still no snow here thank fcuk lol

Nice one on getting to the gym aswell,you got a good workout in there still even without your training partner


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Hope the weathers not been to bad for you mate while working,still no snow here thank fcuk lol
> 
> Nice one on getting to the gym aswell,you got a good workout in there still even without your training partner


Cheers Rob 

Bit wetter today up here so most of the snows gone to mush..can stay that way for me :laugh:

Update coming..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night. Back in plenty time last night so in in good time. A good days eating again, very clean except for a bloody huge lump of cake some farmers missus gave me at this farm I managed to deliver to yesterday :laugh: rude to say no right?

Anyhow yesterday..

TUES - BACK AND BICEPS

Bent over rows 3x12 100kg full stretches,love these really feel them

Wide grip chins 3x10 managed 10 on all sets so happy

Reverse grip pulldowns 3x12 70kg holding at bottom and full stretch. Very strict.

Narrow grip cable rows 3x10 100kg strict..superset with..

Hypers 3x20 holding a plate

EZ Curls 3x10 50kg

Incline db curls 3x10 20kg both hands together

Db hammers 3x12 22kg strict and slow

High cable curls 2xfailure 35kg each side

felt top notch  biceps got some doms today and were totally done last night. Were cramping all night. The pumps have been unreal this week,not sure whats diffrent really, possibly upping the dbol to get rid of the rest of them little pink heros lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Just another quick thought..

Am wanting to do abit of grip training..nothing major but just now I cant use straps with the newly healed skin on my forearm,then a couple excercises like my shrugs then my grip holds me back slightly.

Its not bad but id like to improve it abit if possible.

So anything I could try and when to fit it into my routine would be great


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Almost forgot, crushers and grips are getting their first airing today.

View attachment 69134


This is from daves journal BBB he bought these off ebay to help with his grip,have a word with him see how he is getting on mate,not sure if its what your looking for but might be of help

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/149061-daves-plunge-into-massivness-25.html#post2622404


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Almost forgot, crushers and grips are getting their first airing today.
> 
> View attachment 69134
> 
> ...


Great shout Rob cheers fella..repped again soon 

Used to have some of those grippers when I was a lad..just cheap crap ones tho and I could never do them :laugh:

Could do with some excercises to try in the gym aswell. I guess heavy holds or something just not sure how or when to do them


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Farmers walk seem to be what people do aswell to improve grip


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Farmers walk seem to be what people do aswell to improve grip


Yeah those seem good,not sure if its best to do the proper walk or just a hold. Maybe doesnt matter. Its strange iv never trained grip its always been ok,just now its holding me back a touch.

I remember Rick89 saying bout loading a barbell heavier than id shrug with and simply holding it long as poss. Could be worth a shot aswell as shrugging is where I lose it sometimes now I cant use straps.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Heavy dead holds as you say...Hang from a chin up bar


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Would holding a plate in each hand for as long as possible improve it to mate,am sure ive heard that somewhere to but dont quote me on it


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Heavy dead holds as you say...Hang from a chin up bar


Cheers Tass 

Would I do them at the end of a workout and do more than 1 thing or can I do grip stuff a few times a week? What would give me best results mate?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Rob68 said:


> Would holding a plate in each hand for as long as possible improve it to mate,am sure ive heard that somewhere to but dont quote me on it


is that the pinch grip with smooth plates?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers Tass
> 
> Would I do them at the end of a workout and do more than 1 thing or can I do grip stuff a few times a week? What would give me best results mate?


Not sure mate. Only just started training mine. I just use the crusher things when sat at work. Ewen mentioned the holds and hangs to me.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hi bbb... if you continue to do stuff that requires grip it will get better regardless mate...

Like your shrugs do it with dumbells heavy as you can and grip them ..

also like tass says heavy holds or your deadlifts ..

even on your bicep days when curling dont put the dumbells down between sets .. it will naturally get beter mate !!!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Would holding a plate in each hand for as long as possible improve it to mate,am sure ive heard that somewhere to but dont quote me on it


Great thinking mate..what the fcuk have you had for brekkie pal your brains working like mad 

Think those are good for finger strength..

Just need to figure how to fit stuff into my routine.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Great thinking mate..what the fcuk have you had for brekkie pal your brains working like mad
> 
> Think those are good for finger strength..
> 
> Just need to figure how to fit stuff into my routine.


:laugh: Not just a pretty face me mate 

Could you do shrugs holding the plates?

Maybe hold at the bottom for longer than usual,just a thought


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rykard said:


> is that the pinch grip with smooth plates?


Just holding a plate mate,not sure if smooth or not matters as long as your gripping it dont think that would matter really,i may be wrong


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Not sure mate. Only just started training mine. I just use the crusher things when sat at work. Ewen mentioned the holds and hangs to me.


Ok mate cheers. Il try the dead weight holds and hangs and maybe get some of the gripper crushers bought. Which ones have you got bud?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ok mate cheers. Il try the dead weight holds and hangs and maybe get some of the gripper crushers bought. Which ones have you got bud?


Captains of Crush...Always sit at work squeezing my CoC

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/grippers/captainsofcrush.html


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Always sit at work squeezing my CoC


mmmm....

I would do them at the end of the workout as a finisher... just make sure you can still pick up your pwo shale lol...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> hi bbb... if you continue to do stuff that requires grip it will get better regardless mate...
> 
> Like your shrugs do it with dumbells heavy as you can and grip them ..
> 
> ...


Alright Flinty mate hope alls good 

Il try them heavy holds and hangs. Good shout for not putting the dumbells down I guess little things like that will help. My only problem doing bis is the pump I get is unreal I have to keep straightening out :laugh:

Our dbs only go to 65kg and I can shrug them, tend to use the bar though. I could try repping as many as poss til grip gives though or use them as a farmers walk.

Iv always tried to not use straps over the years and have managed ok..just want a bit improvement now :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got a set of Heavy Grips and have never seen a massive amount of improvement from using them tbh. Static holds, hanging from chin bar and fat grips work well for me. I've said it before but try offering your lass your credit card outside of Fenwick's then hang on as she tries to take it off you - works every time mate:lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :laugh: Not just a pretty face me mate


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Always sit at work squeezing my CoC


Me too pal..no one can see me when im driving 

Cheers for that il check them out.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I couldnt say anything Ming..hes helped me think this morning :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I've got a set of Heavy Grips and have never seen a massive amount of improvement from using them tbh. Static holds, hanging from chin bar and fat grips work well for me. I've said it before but try offering your lass your credit card outside of Fenwick's then hang on as she tries to take it off you - works every time mate:lol:


Pmsl :lol: :lol:

Mate if I did that I reckon for once in her life shed out muscle me no problem and id possibly have 2 dislocated shoulders :lol: needs no encouraging :laugh:

How would you fit them sort of excercises into my routine Ming? How many times a week and when would be best? Last thing im guessing so the forearms arent fried?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


  .......... :laugh: 



BigBarnBoy said:


> I couldnt say anything Ming..hes helped me think this morning :laugh:


W4nkers,the pair of you :2guns: ........ :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mate if I did that I reckon for once in her life shed out muscle me no problem and id possibly have 2 dislocated shoulders :lol: needs no encouraging :laugh:
> 
> How would you fit them sort of excercises into my routine Ming? How many times a week and when would be best? Last thing im guessing so the forearms arent fried?


I've got them in the drawer or my desk, and used to keep them by the couch mate lol. I would just banh out a few sets on rest days whilst I was on the computer or watching the telly. I wouldn't have any grip left to add them at the end of a workout lol. Except legs I suppose, but don't fancy adding anything to leg day:lol: It's wise not to train them too often as you will get a reaction when you do your normal workouts. Train them for 3/4 sets twice a week tops imo.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Had quick catchup looks well in here mate solid lifting going down

Hope your arms heals up well mate, have you got to go back?? I know they said my little boy would need skin grafts and possible op on his elbow where scar tissue may effect flexibilty, but they were chuffed with the heal in the end.

Have you been massaging it and creaming it reg mate or is it still to sore for this??

As for grip Im with Ming on this one nothing beats general static holds, hit it with any form you wish IMO, deads, farmers holds (dont walk it just hold), fat bar or axle i like for hold as is extra hard, hangs from chin bar with weight added IMO.

just fckin the straps off will improve over time, I have never used straps and can hold 310kg rack deadlift for good 20 secs with out training grip, only a handful of times.

As for shrugs, till no hold you back the grip use mixed grip like a deadlift, you will still get the same growth in traps just easier to hold.

I would only hit grip once a week as it can effect training if hit too hard IME, hit it after back

For example last time I trained grip I did this after back

pre exhaust with double overhand axle bar holds, hold till failure x 3 sets

then onto deadlift holds, set the bar so it is just 2 inch from pick up, I did 4 sets with 310k held for 10-15 sesc each set as they were already shattered from axle work.

With the plate pinches I find they dont cross over well in general grip but will improve fin ger strength on certain movements

always use the smooth side of plate touchin hands. do 3 sets imo.

Keep us informed buddy and good luck with grip work


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice post Rick!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Had quick catchup looks well in here mate solid lifting going down
> 
> Hope your arms heals up well mate, have you got to go back?? I know they said my little boy would need skin grafts and possible op on his elbow where scar tissue may effect flexibilty, but they were chuffed with the heal in the end.
> 
> ...


Awesome post Rick cheers fella..repped :thumb:

Yeah all going well training wise..the arm set me back abit but rocking and rolling again now and pushing it really well every session mate. Moving some good weights again, diffrent to your stuff of course, but as far as my full sets of 10 or so are going im doing full steady reps with good weight so all good 

The arms come on amazingly really mate, just looks like bad sunburn now and even that is shrinking day by day leaving just the new white skin. Everything is level and smooth and no pain whatsoever. I only cover it at work to keep the sh1t off it..except for that its all open now. Still moisturising all the time..but all good as far as im concerned.

Now your advice mate...

I actually was talking with my mate last week bout how much of a diffrence it would make to shrugs doing them with a mixed grip rather than a double overhand. Would it not move both sides of the traps slightly diffrently with the twist or not? Anyone else ever done them that way and theyre ok?

Static holds seems to be the way to go then..how much extra weight should i load up to do them with? Like would it be another plate each side over what i shrug with for example?

Not sure what you meant with the deadlift hold 2 inch from the start mate..do you mean like on the bottom hole in a power rack and crouched in a deadlift start position? Cant picture what you mean sorry :confused1:

Might try some plate pinches too..sometimes feel my overall grip isnt too bad but my fingers losing tightness on a heavy bar. Is it best just to use light plates to start with?

I think i might do that gym grip stuff after shoulders and traps on a Thurs as its a shortish session plus its legs the next day so it wont affect any upper body work. May look at getting some grip crunchers aswell just for whenever at home..away from upper body nights though.

Cheers Rick and the rest of you thats helped awesome stuff :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is two examples of plate pinching, it basically is where you put two plates together and pinch them together to stop them from falling.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I do shrugs very rarely but when do always used mixed grip

As for the dead;lift holds 2 inches I menat so your not deadlifting set it up so you only have to slightly pull it from rack or stand mate if that makes sense


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Cant understand why you would be needing any extra 'grip' training... surely YOU do enuf of that... :lol: :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Here is two examples of plate pinching, it basically is where you put two plates together and pinch them together to stop them from falling


Cheers Hacks..those are helpful videos buddy..good to see which way round the plates go. They just look like 5kg disks..may try them tomorrow after iv done shoulders and traps, along with some heavy static holds.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hehehe..Can just picture BBB crouching down holding 180Kg PMSL


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> I do shrugs very rarely but when do always used mixed grip
> 
> As for the dead;lift holds 2 inches I menat so your not deadlifting set it up so you only have to slightly pull it from rack or stand mate if that makes sense


Yep got it fella cheers..like a rack pull in a power rack but high enough so you dont take it out of your grip deadlifting it..and just purely hanging onto it.

May give the mixed grip a try tomorrow night then..see how it feels on the traps...i looooove heavy shrugs


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Cant understand why you would be needing any extra 'grip' training... surely YOU do enuf of that... :lol: :whistling:


Only when the missus is tired, worn out, at work, at the shops, out with the dog, or generally busy doing anything else.. :rolleye:

So im sure i need extra  :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Some impressive weight your shifting mate, 30kgers on the db flys, I saw an old pic of Arnie himself using that haha!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hehehe..Can just picture BBB crouching down holding 180Kg PMSL


Pmsl [email protected] :lol: :lol:

give me the benefit of the doubt it was how he described it..but mainly possibly me being thick 

I did think it sounded stupid as i typed it..i was picturing it in my head trying to balance and breaking my back while toppling over aswell haha...

Hmmm...ok no your right...my bad  :laugh:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Yep got it fella cheers..like a rack pull in a power rack but high enough so you dont take it out of your grip deadlifting it..and just purely hanging onto it.
> 
> May give the mixed grip a try tomorrow night then..see how it feels on the traps...i looooove heavy shrugs


Thats the one mate so there is no deadlift involved really, just static holds I suppose lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Some impressive weight your shifting mate, 30kgers on the db flys, I saw an old pic of Arnie himself using that haha!


Cheers Gaz yeah going good guns at the min mate..happy with it all. The 30s are around the right weight for me at the min..i do them very slow and strict, dont touch at the top to keep the pressure on..and nice and wide..just stopping before my shoulder feels too opened up


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

A RECIPE IDEA....

Now this wont probably sway you from Mings meatloaf and his lush food journal..but the wife has just knocked up an awesome meal for me from a recipe i found and as it was so good i thought id share it. Something new for this journal :laugh: Tell me if its boring haha...

HOT MEATBALLS AND SAUCE

Mix 1tbsp minced garlic, 1tbsp chives, 1tsp parsley, 1 tsp hot sauce (we have a hot thai sauce  ) and 2 beaten egg whites together in a bowel.

Add 450g minced turkey or chicken (we used turkey and it was real good) and 25g breadcrumbs and mix gently then put in fridge for 30mins.

Shape it into meatballs (we managed 9)

Next make the sauce. In a blender put 125ml light soy sauce, 65ml balsamic vinegar, 2tbsp coriander leaves, 2tbsp basil leaves, 2tbsp mint leaves, 1tbsp garlic, juice of 1 full lemon and blend into a sauce.

Brown the meatballs in a frying pan in oil until all sides are done then remove and place in the oven for 10mins at 180 degrees C.

Soon as they are done then dish them up, cover in the sauce and away you go..gawjus :thumb:

I had them with Veg as im low carb and boring but theyd go great with pasta or rice or even chuck them in a butty :laugh:

One for the weekend...

Per 3 meatballs and sauce - 225 Cals, 30g Protein, 5g Carbs, 9g Fat.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Gordon ramsey wheres the pics of above? lol

I like the way you found the recipe and forced the missus to make it :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Gordon ramsey wheres the pics of above? lol
> 
> I like the way you found the recipe and forced the missus to make it :laugh:


Rob, i was thinking more 'Fanny' Craddock actually... pmsl:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Enjoy1 said:


> Rob, i was thinking more 'Fanny' Craddock actually... pmsl:lol:


Oh more just a fanny :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Rob, i was thinking more 'Fanny' Craddock actually... pmsl:lol:


Fanny craddock..what the fcuk :lol: are we living in the 1930s or what..how old did you say you were..you scots are only strange :whistling: 



Rob68 said:


> Oh more just a fanny :lol:


Il tell her you called her that mate.. :rolleye:

And fcuk the pair of you no more recipes haha  :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:lol: :lol:Well, all i can say is,,, i will never be as old as you lovely...lol

Recipies my ar5e , your wife did it all....:laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :lol: :lol:Well, all i can say is,,, i will never be as old as you lovely...lol
> 
> Recipies my ar5e , your wife did it all....:laugh:


Like she does with many many things in life lady :laugh:

I stick to the important things in life...training, eating, sleeping...oh and topping up the bank so she can keep right on spending :lol:

You know im a good catch... :rolleye:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Crazy day at work today been up and down the west coast M6 driving and over the border into Scotland and fcuk me its been a dangerous day on the truck... mg:

My brains fried with concentrating so much..yes i know theres not much there before you say...anyhows tbh im pretty glad to be home. Not good days like that on the road..

Anyhows home, sorted and shakes necked and its gym time..feeling good tonight..traps and shoulders night and going to try out a couple of the grip bits and pieces that you guys have told me about.

Can already feel the overhead presses are going to be smashed tonight im ready for them...easy!!!

Update later...


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Crazy day at work today been up and down the west coast M6 driving and over the border into Scotland and fcuk me its been a dangerous day on the truck... mg:
> 
> My brains fried with concentrating so much..yes i know theres not much there before you say...anyhows tbh im pretty glad to be home. Not good days like that on the road..
> 
> ...


 :wacko: Wow... ar5e making buttons time in the rig big boy....!!! scary enuf in a car.... glad your home safe and well tho... :001_tt2:

Good section in the M & F mag this month about improving your grip, using fat bars..and the plates as someones already suggested.. just thot id say incase you missed it.. get ripped into that session tonight bud.. :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Good section in the M & F mag this month about improving your grip, using fat bars..and the plates as someones already suggested.. just thot id say incase you missed it.. get ripped into that session tonight bud.. :thumb:


Yeah i saw that article, read it yesterday just after everyone had helped me out with the ideas lol 

Update on way...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS...AND GRIP :laugh:

Barbell Shrug 2x20 warm up, 3x10 holding for a sec at the top (used 140kg tonight and tried the mixed grip. Tbh it didnt feel great and i think i need to work at the double overhand grip. Didnt feel like it was hitting my traps as it should. Still managed them but was abit annoying) :angry:

Incline DB Shrugs 3x12 46kgs superset with..

Incline Y-Raises 3x12 12.5kgs

DB Seated Overhead Press 1x20, 3x10 (47.5kgs and hit 3 full sets of 10 pretty easily tonight. Very happy and its time to hit them 50's next week finally) 

DB Laterals 2x12 (17.5kg) 1xTriple Dropset (15kg,12.5kg,10kg)

Machine Rear Delt Raises 3x12 (70kg)

Finished off by trying some specific grip work for the 1st time ever.

I did 2 sets of static holds using the 65kg dumbells cos i couldnt be bothered to set a bar up again lol. Didnt time but probably held them for around 25-30 seconds each set.

Then did 2 sets of finger plate pinchers using 2 5kg plates together. These were suprisingly hard for little light weights :laugh: Held them for around 25 seconds i think.

Those are probably sh1t weights/times lol but it was good to try and my forearms and fingers were real pumped just with those 4 sets and enjoyed it, so i think il stick with doing it maybe twice a week unless i get some crunchers and il use them as my second session 

Great workout again. Everything keeps going up feeling great and very strong again.

All good :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Another nice workout mate:thumbup1:

I prefer double overhand on all these sort of lifts. I never used a mixed grip even on max attempt deads.

Great pressing yet again.

I hate plate pinches, I reckon 25 seconds is a fantastic hold, though if you hold them over your toes I bet you could add a few seconds to that:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I dont like mixed grip either...just saying like


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I feel uncomfortable with the mixed grip too.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Another nice workout mate:thumbup1:
> 
> I prefer double overhand on all these sort of lifts. I never used a mixed grip even on max attempt deads.
> 
> ...


Cheers again Ming  enjoyed last night and shoulders look very rounded and full this morning. Got some serious pain down my right trap down the diamond and to my right shoulder blade. Could be a nerve or pulled something but its giving some bad shooting pains whenever I move and slept sh1t with it:thumbdown:

Just thought id try the mixed grip shrugging but definatly doesnt suit me mate.

Enjoyed the plate pinchers maybe just cos theyre new but it was good crack trying to outdo each other and definatly pumped the fingers and forearms up  kept toes out the way cos when they drop they drop fast :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> I feel uncomfortable with the mixed grip too.





Tassotti said:


> I dont like mixed grip either...just saying like


Im with you both there..shrugging that way didnt suit me at all.

Im ok deadlifting that way but straight up and down shruggings a no no

Worth a shot tho


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I dont like deadlifting like that either...Gives an imbalance I reckon..One huge trap...weird


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I dont like deadlifting like that either...Gives an imbalance I reckon..One huge trap...weird


Ha hunchback style :laugh: I got a feeling it may be why im in abit pain today down my right side maybe with twisting the grip..could of tweaked it elsewhere jhough..

See your always up early doors Tass..you at work early or just ran out of melatonin


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Body clock all over the gaff mate... I work a lot of nights


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad your safe and home in 1 piece mate :thumbup1:

Great workout to,bring on next week and the 50`s,am sure youll smash them... :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ha hunchback style :laugh: I got a feeling it may be why im in abit pain today down my right side maybe with twisting the grip..could of tweaked it elsewhere jhough..
> 
> See your always up early doors Tass..you at work early or just ran out of melatonin


I found it twists my back/shoulders and it feels unnatural... could be why you're feeling it a bit..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Glad your safe and home in 1 piece mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Great workout to,bring on next week and the 50`s,am sure youll smash them... :thumb:


Cheers Rob  youv been there mate you know what its like. Way calmer today so hopefully a nice easy friday mate :thumbup1:

Definatly gona do them next week mate im ready for them again..long as this pain gets sorted out down my back lol cant reach back or twist my neck at the min..not good :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> I found it twists my back/shoulders and it feels unnatural... could be why you're feeling it a bit..


Yeah could well be that mate, iv done 1RM before with deads and rack pulls and a mixed grip and been fine. It was probably just twisting then raising the upper and middle traps into it


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers Rob  youv been there mate you know what its like. Way calmer today so hopefully a nice easy friday mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Definatly gona do them next week mate im ready for them again..long as this pain gets sorted out down my back lol cant reach back or twist my neck at the min..not good :laugh:


Oi, dont becoming up with excuses already :angry: :laugh:

Like a little pain in your back is gonna stop you marching on,i dont think so,its not how us northerners roll and you know it :rockon: :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Oi, dont becoming up with excuses already :angry: :laugh:
> 
> Like a little pain in your back is gonna stop you marching on,i dont think so,its not how us northerners roll and you know it :rockon: :laugh:


You are NOT nort...

Nah fcuk it mate il let you off this time :lol: :laugh:

I need the support for next thurs night haha need you behind me..il call a truce

For now


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> You are NOT nort...
> 
> Nah fcuk it mate il let you off this time :lol: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 :angry: ............. Git lol

At least you havent stooped as low as someone who called me a souther ... :whistling: ... cant even bring myself to say it :laugh:

I had to let him off though,he`s bigger than me :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ahem! And what's wrong with us southern fairies eh?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Ahem! And what's wrong with us southern fairies eh?


Your not northern :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Didn't want to have to bring this out, but no choice now


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Gob sh1te cockney tw4t ............. this is what our frank thinks of him lol

View attachment 69256


Enough now,im just being accepted as a northener again,if this carries on i`ll be out cast by all and be a midlander :death: :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mornin all..am back from going invisible for a few days. Not been able to get on as iv had a few family problems to sort out and alot of other stuff going on thats just taken up all my time and thinking aswell.

Didnt finish work til late fri night then volunteered for another sat morning overtime..that ended up in me not getting home til 3pm. Managed to get a quick 40 mins done on my legs, nowt exciting just continuous with not much rest just to blast them.

Then decided to have a rare blowout on the drink sat night and spent most of sunday splattered on the couch feeling like sh1t :laugh:

So I thought mon nights sesh would be bad..but ate well yesterday and felt amazing time I got to gym last night..hit some good weights 

Update on way..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night..

MON - CHEST AND TRICEPS

Flat bench 3xwarm up then 3x10 145kg

Incline smith 3x10 100kg

Db flyes 3x12 30kg

Cable crossover 2x12 65kg superset with low to high crossover 2x12 35kg

Close grip bench 3x10 100kg

Overhead machine extension 3x12 40kg

Skullcrushers 3x12 50kg

V-bar pushdowns 2xfailure superset with rope pushdown 2xfailure

Very happy with last night. Hit 3 full sets with 145 and that was my goal by xmas  thinking about next week as its the last week of this cycle and now iv hit that target then I might go for a 1RM? Just for fun really never done one in years. I might even video it and put it on here :laugh:

Both muscle groups fried still today still got a great pump in my tris.

Not much else to report. Eatings back good..oh and the melatonin is fantastic stuff for anyone not using it whos intrested. I use 3mg about 45mins before bed and although I still wake a few times, I just drift straight back off and its definatly giving me deeper sleep.

All good 

Back and bis tonight..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Vids are good...Do it....Good strength BBB


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Vids are good...Do it....Good strength BBB


Cheers Tass..what you think to my 1RM idea for next week mate?

Just fancy a go at it as abit daftness before xmas lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers Tass..what you think to my 1RM idea for next week mate?
> 
> Just fancy a go at it as abit daftness before xmas lol


Do it..Film it..I love to see a pec ripped from a tendon :lol:

Up to you mate..Are you a filthy roider? I read that you filthy fcukers have to be careful cos muscle develops quicker than tendons...I dunno.

You know best dude


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Do it..Film it..I love to see a pec ripped from a tendon :lol:
> 
> Up to you mate..Are you a filthy roider? I read that you filthy fcukers have to be careful cos muscle develops quicker than tendons...I dunno.
> 
> You know best dude


Pmsl :lol: :lol:

Long time filthy boy pal 

Yeah il have a go..nothing like how I train nowadays but I fancy it just out of intrest really..and yeah il film it for you and if something goes pop il let you know :laugh: nah il be fine..im sensible now..kind of..

So im repping 145 for 10.

What sort of weight could I go for and hows best to work up to it?

2 or 3 reps each weight working up?

You strong boys are meant to be good at that arent you..

Injury free..i got a xmas to enjoy in 1 piece lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers Tass..what you think to my 1RM idea for next week mate?
> 
> Just fancy a go at it as abit daftness before xmas lol


Good progress - but watch the 1RM - don't want to spend xmas in plaster..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> Good progress - but watch the 1RM - don't want to spend xmas in plaster..


Definatly not mate 

Could make it a 3RM instead..just feel like doing something diffrent before I take a mainly rest week over xmas


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You rep 145K like it;s nothing....3 sets of 10

200Kg 1RM Boooom!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You rep 145K like it;s nothing....3 sets of 10
> 
> 200Kg 1RM Boooom!


And that wouldnt be xmas in plaster.. :rolleye:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What's your PB mate?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Try going the other way, low the weight and see how many you can bang out - 20 rep squat style..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> Try going the other way, low the weight and see how many you can bang out - 20 rep squat style..


Could do mate, though I rep fairly highly anyway and sometimes do failures which can be 20+ reps. I dunno, just fancy going heavy 



Tassotti said:


> What's your PB mate?


Iv no idea mate not of tried anything like that for years. My pb is now obviously 145 for 10s but for a low rep pb iv no idea. Last time I did it was probably 140 for 1 rep :laugh: thats how long ago it was


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well 160Kg is gonna be a breeze I reckon....180?


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb :Hey big guy, great to see you back from the world of invisibility....missed ya... hoping you aim for that pb and get the vid done... give me sumthing to watch when theres sh1t on the telly...:laugh: x


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Hey big guy, great to see you back from the world of invisibility....missed ya... hoping you aim for that pb and get the vid done... give me sumthing to watch when theres sh1t on the telly...:laugh: x


lol :laugh: yeah i seen youv been stuck in watching sht on tv 

If i try a pb next week il definatly get someone to video it..not just for you but also for myself..may never do one again lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Well 160Kg is gonna be a breeze I reckon....180?


Hmmm..good to think about..il maybe try 160 and see how it goes for a single. Should manage it fine.

If its easy then no harm in going higher mate. Quiet weekend this weekend for once so plenty time to get rested and fed and ready to go 

Would just need to hold back abit warming up and working up, unlike how i normally train which is pretty much straight into full working sets after a couple of warm ups.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> lol :laugh: yeah i seen youv been stuck in watching sht on tv
> 
> If i try a pb next week il definatly get someone to video it..not just for you but also for myself..may never do one again lol


Not just for me!!!.. im gutted :001_tt2: .... lol... look forward to it. Hope you get in there and smash it BBB :cowboy:good luck pardner...x


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers Tass..what you think to my 1RM idea for next week mate?
> 
> Just fancy a go at it as abit daftness before xmas lol


It will end in tears :no: Think wrecking your arm was enough daftness for a lifetime mate.... 

Good luck if you do do it,if it goes t1ts up then........well you will be ripped accordingly...just saying like....your choice lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> It will end in tears :no: Think wrecking your arm was enough daftness for a lifetime mate....
> 
> Good luck if you do do it,if it goes t1ts up then........well you will be ripped accordingly...just saying like....your choice lol


 :lol:

Mate you always appear out the shadows after a little period of quietness and spout some great wisdom :lol:  or sh1te.... :rolleye:

Nice to have you back fella


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Mate you always appear out the shadows after a little period of quietness and spout some great wisdom :lol:  or sh1te.... :rolleye:
> 
> Nice to have you back fella


Mate i talk sh1te,always have always will,its the ones who talk sh1te and dont admit it you have to avoid :laugh:

it only a fleeting visit tonight,as gotta finish the kitchen off this week,i have an oven and a fridgefreezer now,lol not had that luxury for a few months,xmas has come early :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Mate i talk sh1te,always have always will,its the ones who talk sh1te and dont admit it you have to avoid :laugh:
> 
> it only a fleeting visit tonight,as gotta finish the kitchen off this week,i have an oven and a fridgefreezer now,lol not had that luxury for a few months,xmas has come early :thumb:


Happy days pal :thumb: You know how to use them? :whistling: be nice not to have to sit round the campfire on a night now :laugh:

And mate all your spouting is good..sh1te or otherwise


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight...

TUES - BACK AND BICEPS

Bent Over Rows 2xWarm Up 3x10 100kg

Wide Grip Chins 3x11,11,10

Reverse Grip Pulldowns 3x12 70kg

Narrow Grip Rows 3x12 90kg

Hypers 3x15 holding a plate

EZ Curls 3x10 50kg

Incline DB Curls 3x12 16kgs (curling both arms at same time)

Hammer DB Curls 3x12 18kgs

High Cable Curls 2xFailure 35kg

Felt good today. Bit of a pain inside of left elbow was slightly off balance on bar on 1st set of rows..nothing major.

A lad iv not seen in a long time at the gym commented on how much my arms have grown since he seen me last tonight so that was a nice boost 

Fell off the diet waggon abit today..was massively craving carbs for some reason and so had a right good home cooked feed this afternoon..both good food and plenty [email protected] :laugh:

Still all good though and happy with how tonight went.

Done my penultimate 3ml shot... :thumbdown: ....and have just necked 3mg of Melatonin and its about time for a well earned kip.

Hope everyones well :thumbup1:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Still going strong bud, good to see! Been doing a lot of cardio and circuits myself.

Yeah Hilton Sharks Bay. Best hol I ever had mate!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Still going strong bud, good to see! Been doing a lot of cardio and circuits myself.
> 
> Yeah Hilton Sharks Bay. Best hol I ever had mate!


Was a pretty good place mate i remember, just went for a week and we stopped in the new bit like at the back of it all away from the sea. Was in an upstairs room and they were brand new all fancy  Remember them building a new spot next door though so was abit of drilling during the day but never really noticed it..was either laid drunk, or drunk in the pool or out and about somehwere. Went in March and it was red hot..loved it :thumbup1:

Been to some places since then though that will take some beating lol 

Glad the trainings going well..you must be having a bit of a cut up again are you?

Its winter bud..dont worry bout it :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rest night tonight so nothing much to report...

Just had a big carb feed..against my diet but i just felt like it :laugh: 2 chicken breasts, salsa, peppers, spicy tomato sauce, corn and a huge pile of mash potato  Did the trick...

Feeling very rested again at the min. The melatonin is working very well at 3mg. Still waking a little during the night but drift straight off again and sleep is way deeper. Good all round  So big thanks to all who helped me with that :thumbup1:

Looking forward to xmas..we have 2 weeks off and i cant wait. A good rest and alot of good time with my daughter  It cant come soon enough, works doing my head in abit at the min, pretty quiet and so the hours are down abit. Always the same in the run up to xmas but just a shame it happens at the same time as when my missus is going mad shopping with her mam constantly :lol:

Ok so finally as i keep getting asked over and over :laugh: for pics then i was going to get the missus to take some good ones of me tonight. However shes out..probably shopping..and so i just did a couple of quick ones in the mirror. sorry for the REALLY sh1t quality..bad lighting in a dark part of the house..anyway it gives you abit of an idea. I will get my wife to do some better ones soon as we get chance..hope these do for now :huh:





Currently weigh 246lbs ( 17st 8..cheers Ming haha ) and was 16.8% bf on the last (and my 1st ever) caliper test i did the other week.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm a teapot........ lol

Looking good fella


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I'm a teapot........ lol
> 
> Looking good fella


Pmsl..pretty hard to take pics like that yourself without doing a half hard and half ponce sort of stance :lol: did me best...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dang, you are a pretty big dude.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking well fella and a very sexy pose lol. Isn't 246 pounds 17 stone 8 though? Massive.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Dang, you are a pretty big dude.


Cheers Hacks..i do my best bud :lol: all going good at the min...

Hope your well, a great deal of it this time round is down to your help. Gear use, hcg, melatonin..and more than anything your help with my burns to my arm..without you advising how to help it heal so quick it wouldve held me back alot longer.

Greatly appreciated buddy :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Looking well fella and a very sexy pose lol. Isn't 246 pounds 17 stone 8 though? Massive.


Pmsl :lol:  Ok ok so i know the pose gets you all going :laugh: Itd look alright if i had my other arm the same and no camera...maybe... :rolleye:

Hmm i dont know Ming i usually stick to stones so im not sure...the scales in the gym are some top quality ones and they were 246lbs at the start of the week. Maybe im more than i thought then?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl :lol:  Ok ok so i know the pose gets you all going :laugh: Itd look alright if i had my other arm the same and no camera...maybe... :rolleye:
> 
> Hmm i dont know Ming i usually stick to stones so im not sure...the scales in the gym are some top quality ones and they were 246lbs at the start of the week. Maybe im more than i thought then?


I'm 243 pounds, and that is 17 stone 5 mate. You're just way, way overweight:lol: :lol: Only kidding. Looking good mate:thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Pmsl :lol: Slightly overweight..just round the belly...maybe :laugh: :lol:

Ok well 17 stone 8 it is then mate...an immediate improvement 

Cheers for the support :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl :lol: Slightly overweight..just round the belly...maybe :laugh: :lol:
> 
> Ok well 17 stone 8 it is then mate...an immediate improvement
> 
> Cheers for the support :thumbup1:


There you go - one session with me and you've put on 3 quality pounds lol.

And I'm feeling well skinny:whistling: :lol: Everyone's a winner


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, what can i say, except your looking well buff big boy.... maseeev, looks like all those hard training sessions i helped out with have paid off...:laugh: seriously excellent progress pardner:cowboy: just waiting for the video now...:001_tt2:x


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is some more inspiration for you, looks awesome at 1080p


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Well, what can i say, except your looking well buff big boy.... maseeev, looks like all those hard training sessions i helped out with have paid off...:laugh: seriously excellent progress pardner:cowboy: just waiting for the video now...:001_tt2:x


Cheers hun :thumbup1: Somethings going right definatly..

And yeah it mustve been all the stuff you helped me out with...erm what were they again...:no:

Joking..cheers for the support as always


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Here is some more inspiration for you, looks awesome at 1080p


Just watched it through mate...some fcuking awesome stuff on there. Especially in 1080!! Alot of people at the top of thier game at the moment..

Nice when that happens :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl..pretty hard to take pics like that yourself without doing a half hard and half ponce sort of stance :lol: did me best...


Yeah yeah..... boll0x......you have the full ponce stance off to a tee,no half about it 

Looking good in the pics buddy,must be something in the water up here in the north :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Yeah yeah..... boll0x......you have the full ponce stance off to a tee,no half about it
> 
> Looking good in the pics buddy,must be something in the water up *t*here in the north :whistling: :laugh:


Edited that for you mate 

And il let you off joining in with the pi55 take..we are even after your smiling video :lol:

Have you got your kitchen sorted then or what fella?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Traps and shoulders tonight..

Feeling tired today didnt sleep the best and done some miles today.

Need to get my head in gear..want the 50s up tonight. Maybe a carby meal when I get in and a good caffiene hit may help..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Edited that for you mate
> 
> And il let you off joining in with the pi55 take..we are even after your smiling video :lol:
> 
> Have you got your kitchen sorted then or what fella?


So does this even mean when i post a vid of me using the smiths as a leg press you wont rip me? no didnt think so .... :lol:

Yep kitchen done,just need to get some heating now then all good lol

last day of this course tomorrow,i was only after a cscs card,but have ended up with maths and computer qualifications,and wont even get the card till new year when i have to go sit a health and safety test lol i dont want the card now that im brainy :smartass: :lol:

Get them 50`s done tonight ...no excuse :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> So does this even mean when i post a vid of me using the smiths as a leg press you wont rip me? no didnt think so .... :lol:
> 
> Yep kitchen done,just need to get some heating now then all good lol
> 
> ...


Il be gentle with you mate as long as you dont find something to take the pi55 with when i post up a bench video and manage to tear something and spend xmas in hospital...surrounded by young nurses..all having to touch my chest..and make me better....one after another... :sleeping:

Fcuk sorry mate was off on one there..strange tren dreams 

Pmsl well done for struggling to prove your brainy fella..mustve been hard..im sure your tired this week :lol: :lol:

Joking aside though mate well done..all good stuff to have.

And the 50's are going up..may come down very quickly but lets see... :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Been in half hour...feeling ready to go now.

Had some major carb cravings and have just hit the kitchen big time..

5 Weetabix and milk

2 slices of toast

a big slice of homemade cherry pie

a yoghurt

a double protein shake

and 300mg caffeine :lol:

Ready to go now...not sure whether its the gym or a kip i fancy though


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> *Il be gentle with you mate as long as you dont find something to take the pi55 with when i post up a bench video and manage to tear something and spend xmas in hospital...surrounded by young nurses..all having to touch my chest..and make me better....one after another... * :sleeping:
> 
> *
> *
> ...


 :lol: You know when i said i talk sh1te ? there`s no need to prove your worse than me :whistling: :lol: :lol:

You`ll do the 50`s no probs i reckon :thumb:



BigBarnBoy said:


> Been in half hour...feeling ready to go now.
> 
> Had some major carb cravings and have just hit the kitchen big time..
> 
> ...


If your struggling with the 50`s mate ....... after you`ve ate that lot you could always bounce them off your stomach fatty :whistling: :lol: ........


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight...

THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS

Barbell Shrugs 2xWarm Up then 3x10 140kg holding at the top for a sec

Incline DB Shrugs 3x12 44's

Incline Y-Raises 3x12 8's

Seated Overhead DB Press 2xWarm Up then 1x10 47.5's then 1x8 and 1x6 with 50's

DB side laterals..triple dropset 3x12 12's,10's,8's

Rear delt machine 3x12 45kg

Finished with 3 sets of plate pinches. Managed 30secs each side with 2 5kg plates.

Tonight was ok..bit dissapointed with it in general. Didnt seem to have the go in me tonight or the mindset iv had for the last few weeks :thumbdown:

Traps went fine was pleased and got a very nice pump. Shrugged back with a double overhand grip tonight and managed ok..must be the plate pinches :laugh:

Was honestly no going to bother going for pressing the 50's but went straight for the 47.5's 1st set and 10 flew up no problem at all..so had to try the 50's.

1st set was suprisingly ok felt balanced and got 8 with only a little help on the last rep.

2nd set i had to really work and after hitting 6 reps i was done..nothing left in the tank :no:

Guess every workout cant be amazing..bit let down and tired..but guess the weights and reps are still ok so gotta be a good thing.

Oh and Rob your right mate..the food probably didnt help..but made me feel better even if its made me fat :laugh:

Night all


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Chin up bud,you got the 50`s at least,nice going :thumb: ...... i would say that was a pretty good workout what you did anyway


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, you ungrateful bugger. 50's are fantastic. You'd have got a couple more reps if you hadn't just done the high 40's as well. Tremendous pressing mate:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Chin up bud,you got the 50`s at least,nice going :thumb: ...... i would say that was a pretty good workout what you did anyway





Mingster said:


> Yeah, you ungrateful bugger. 50's are fantastic. You'd have got a couple more reps if you hadn't just done the high 40's as well. Tremendous pressing mate:thumbup1:


Cheers you 2...you aint all bad :laugh: mostly... :rolleye:

8 and 6 reps is good i guess..just had to really work with it and after last week i thought id smash it. 2nd set was a major dig deep set i was totally out.

Il stay fairly happy with it..been a good week so far, just legs to go. Dont think il get them done tomorrow night so itl be Sat morning instead


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Five, i repeat five weetabix all at the same time??? FFS... surprised you could move after that never mind train....:laugh: good session again tho...and using that rear delt machine... i can never seem to position myself right...!! just dont get it..and end up with dumbells..still does the same job i spose..? x


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Five, i repeat five weetabix all at the same time??? FFS... surprised you could move after that never mind train....:laugh: good session again tho...and using that rear delt machine... i can never seem to position myself right...!! just dont get it..and end up with dumbells..still does the same job i spose..? x


 :lol: massive carb cravings hun..give me a break iv been dieting that long it was just a long sh1tty day yesterday and i needed as much food as i could manage in 5 mins :laugh:

I actually prefer the DB's aswell..the machine is very hard to get in the right position like you said..clever  Just last night after throwing those 50's about and dropsetting laterals that left shoulder of mine was giving me some jip..as always..and so i just used the machine and a little lighter weight to keep the pressure off


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: massive carb cravings hun..give me a break iv been dieting that long it was just a long sh1tty day yesterday and i needed as much food as i could manage in 5 mins :laugh:
> 
> I actually prefer the DB's aswell..the machine is very hard to get in the right position like you said..clever  Just last night after throwing those 50's about and dropsetting laterals that left shoulder of mine was giving me some jip..as always..and so i just used the machine and a little lighter weight to keep the pressure off


TBH, would pay good money to have any appetite at all so you can give me some of yours if you want.. lol... and yeah i forgot about your dodgy shoulder love, goto be careful there, still... pmsl at your 5 weetabix...xx:laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> TBH, would pay good money to have any appetite at all so you can give me some of yours if you want.. lol... and yeah i forgot about your dodgy shoulder love, goto be careful there, still... pmsl at your 5 weetabix...xx:laugh:


 :lol: used to be 6..sometimes more..depends how big the bowl is and how much milks left in the fridge :thumb:

The shoulders ongoing...ongoing for about the last 8 years :lol: i work round it much as possible.

you can have some of mine no problem..oh and for the appetite if your really stuggling then you need to figure out whats causing it deep down..gotta be something your taking thats new if youv never had a problem in years gone by..

That or GHRP-6 injections :rolleye:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Update for today..

Had a busy weekend but nice and relaxed. Have been eating very well all weekend, but alot more carbs than usual..probably double. Still been having my usualy breakfast and then hitting my protein with shakes and bars, but the rest has been carbs. A mix of good, but also alot of sh1tty carbs. Bit bloated but i needed it 

Last shot taken today :thumbdown:

PCT starts tomorrow. Am going to use the one that is on Hackskiis sticky on here, have used it twice now with very good results. This cycle hs been diffrent aswell in than iv used HCG throughout it, and so recovery should be massivly easier. Still got some stones rather than peanuts like over the years :lol: :lol:

PCT is:

2500iu HCG eod for 16 days ( wasnt sure if id need as much with using it throughout the cycle :confused1: but have got 20000iu anyhow)

100mg Clomid a day for 30 days split dose 50/50 (this may vary as clomid causes me spots and other problems at 100, iv used 50mg day ok in the past so may drop if anything happens)

20mg Nolva for 45 days

Anyhow today iv done about 12miles with the dog. Really enjoyed it..just happened to pass a pub for a big dinner and a pint halfway round  Was around -2c all day out on the fells but was still sunny and was a good day  Love days like that.

Heres my dog today..probably boring sorry lol but some people like dogs..but yeah shes a 2yr old german shepherd and fcuking awesome :thumb:





Going to have a good rest tonight and back on the diet tomorrow and aslong as i get back from work in time and to the gym il be having a go at a good bench tomorrow night..maybe all the carbs will of helped :laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds like a grand day mate.... :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Sounds like a grand day mate.... :thumbup1:


Been awesome Rob cheers mate  Been a long time coming since i just got to relax and have a good couple days without a million things needing doing.

All good with you pal?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well done Barn Boy


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Well done Barn Boy


Cheers fella..all good with you..good weekend?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers fella..all good with you..good weekend?


i have had a pretty good weekend thank you .. just relaxing now after a chinese meal.. very full !!!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like a good day... long walk and a dinner and pint inbetween... and your doggie is awesome... :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Sounds like a good day... long walk and a dinner and pint inbetween... and your doggie is awesome... :thumb:


Cheers chick didnt know you liked dogs  love her to bits..shes a good mixture of good dog and real naughtyness haha..never get much chance like i did today to get out for a good walk about..thatl count for my cardio for the week :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i have had a pretty good weekend thank you .. just relaxing now after a chinese meal.. very full !!!


Love chinese..not had one for ages..thats gonna power a big workout tomorrow mate :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Love chinese..not had one for ages..thats gonna power a big workout tomorrow mate :thumbup1:


Well i am hoping so . otherwise it would have been a naughty treat meal for nothing !!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Been awesome Rob cheers mate  Been a long time coming since i just got to relax and have a good couple days without a million things needing doing.
> 
> All good with you pal?


You get some time off over xmas or will you be working?

All good here mate thanks


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> You get some time off over xmas or will you be working?
> 
> All good here mate thanks


Finish the end of the week mate..not sure if its Thurs or Fri. Then we were meant to go back after new year but now the boss is on about having a full 2 weeks off and not back til the 9th or whatever it is..so will have to just wait and see. Fingers crossed for 2 weeks rest


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Finish the end of the week mate..not sure if its Thurs or Fri. Then we were meant to go back after new year but now the boss is on about having a full 2 weeks off and not back til the 9th or whatever it is..so will have to just wait and see. Fingers crossed for 2 weeks rest


Hope its the latter and a full 2 weeks :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers chick didnt know you liked dogs  love her to bits..shes a good mixture of good dog and real naughtyness haha..never get much chance like i did today to get out for a good walk about..thatl count for my cardio for the week :thumbup1:


 :thumb :Love doggies, had two rotties myself , but none at the moment , to much work and not enough time for them just now.. but i would have them again in a flash.. best dogs ever... they get such a hard time in the press , i sure you get some of the same with your girl  xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Love doggies, had two rotties myself , but none at the moment , to much work and not enough time for them just now.. but i would have them again in a flash.. best dogs ever... they get such a hard time in the press , i sure you get some of the same with your girl  xx


Yeah same deal with GSDs everyones terrified of them, but shes awesome, perfect mix of guard dog and big daft softy. Loves other dogs and wont leave my missus side  we used to have a japanese akita but it was nuts :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Feeling good today, plenty good food with me, taken the last shot of my cycle yesterday, and start PCT today.

Well rested and feeling very in the mood for a big lift in the gym tonight.

Definatly in the zone


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Have i just stumbled into Uk-m crufts ? :confused1: :laugh:

Nice looking dog though BBB


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Feeling good today, plenty good food with me, taken the last shot of my cycle yesterday, and start PCT today.
> 
> Well rested and feeling very in the mood for a big lift in the gym tonight.
> 
> Definatly in the zone


Have you got your next cycle planned already mate and when you going back on lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Have i just stumbled into Uk-m crufts ? :confused1: :laugh:
> 
> Nice looking dog though BBB


Haha sorry pal il shut up bout it now..less dog more muscle..got it :laugh:

Good lift coming up tonight and long as my mates in il get him to video it for you 

But youv had your teapot pi55 take so only allowed to admire tonite, no comments :lol: :lol:

Il turn the sound off for the grunting


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Have you got your next cycle planned already mate and when you going back on lol


Haha :laugh: bit of time off now mate, going to try a few new ideas and methods next year both with training and gear.

On the drawing board at the min


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Am only joking bud :laugh:

What is it tonight then,whats the vid going to be of ? ....

I bet you bottle it and dont put the vid up :lol: ..... my finger will be hovering over the neg button if you dont get 1 up now ...no pressure like 

No you have to keep the sound affects on to :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Am only joking bud :laugh:
> 
> What is it tonight then,whats the vid going to be of ? ....
> 
> ...


Someones been not reading all of the sh1t in here :rolleye:

Hit my goal for benching 145 for sets of 10 before xmas mate so just going to have a play tonight and see how heavy we can do..remember mate you wanted me to snap something :lol:

Dont mind doin a vid..then just wait for the pi55take :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Someones been not reading all of the sh1t in here :rolleye:
> 
> Hit my goal for benching 145 for sets of 10 before xmas mate so just going to have a play tonight and see how heavy we can do..remember mate you wanted me to snap something :lol:
> 
> Dont mind doin a vid..then just wait for the pi55take :laugh:


I think that was me dude, and the teapot thing..

Anyway, have you decided what weight you're going for tonight?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Someones been not reading all of the sh1t in here :rolleye:
> 
> Hit my goal for benching 145 for sets of 10 before xmas mate so just going to have a play tonight and see how heavy we can do..remember mate you wanted me to snap something :lol:
> 
> Dont mind doin a vid..then just wait for the pi55take :laugh:


Sorry mate,your selective memory must be catching :whistling: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I think that was me dude, and the teapot thing..
> 
> Anyway, have you decided what weight you're going for tonight?


Feeling good Tass mate..so il go with 160 and just go from there if it feels ok..will report later :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Feeling good Tass mate..so il go with 160 and just go from there if it feels ok..will report later :thumbup1:


160 mate thats beastly bro, good luck and be safe !!!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Sorry mate,your selective memory must be catching :whistling: :lol:


Just checked back mate..your right pal it was Tass..it was you who just plain and simple called me a ponce haha :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> 160 mate thats beastly bro, good luck and be safe !!!!


Cheers Flinty :thumbup1: Goal was to be repping 145 for 10 reps by xmas and i smashed it last week..real happy.

Tonight is just going to be abit of a play i think..so long since iv done any low rep heavy stuff just fancy a go before i take a week off over xmas


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers Flinty :thumbup1: Goal was to be repping 145 for 10 reps by xmas and i smashed it last week..real happy.
> 
> Tonight is just going to be abit of a play i think..so long since iv done any low rep heavy stuff just fancy a go before i take a week off over xmas


Mate repping 145 is very good pal..

im only doing a couple @150 however thats after a lot of reps previous so not sure totally what i would get in a decent set of 150 not pre exhausted. i doubt it would be 10 though matey .....

what do you weight BBB ??? you seem to be a bit of a beast are you up for the progression comp next year mate ????


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Mate repping 145 is very good pal..
> 
> im only doing a couple @150 however thats after a lot of reps previous so not sure totally what i would get in a decent set of 150 not pre exhausted. i doubt it would be 10 though matey .....
> 
> what do you weight BBB ??? you seem to be a bit of a beast are you up for the progression comp next year mate ????


Pressing 150 is nowt to be ashamed of mate..tis all good :thumbup1:

Im going to work up without pre exhausting tonight just for a change..just a couple at each weight working up. Going to try 160 1st and go from there. Its nothing like what i normally do..always heavy but never under 8 reps really.

Those pics i did last week mate on page 40 are me weighing 17st 8 and at 16.8% bf.

Whats the progression comp bro?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pressing 150 is nowt to be ashamed of mate..tis all good :thumbup1:
> 
> Im going to work up without pre exhausting tonight just for a change..just a couple at each weight working up. Going to try 160 1st and go from there. Its nothing like what i normally do..always heavy but never under 8 reps really.
> 
> ...


just a competition starting in january and then lasting for 3 6 9 and 12 months just to see who changes the most in that time...

read the new year face offs thread mate !!!!

let us know if you fancy going up against me ....

and also let us know what weights you hit tonight !!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice looking dog.

What gear were you shooting?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You`ve not got stuck under the bar have you ? :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Nice looking dog.
> 
> What gear were you shooting?


750mg Schering testoviron test enth week

400mg Tren Enth a week

50mg thai dbol a day..upped to 80mg towards end of cycle (4 weeks on,2 off, 4 weeks on)

50mg thai anadrol a day for 4 weeks

Kickstarted with test prop and tren ace

1000iu HCG a week split 500/500

0.5 adex eod

Just started PCT today which was what i was querying, whether this time round i should use the full 2500iu HCG doses for PCT, if iv been doing 1000iu throughout cycle? Wasnt sure if it would take the same amounts, doesnt matter amounts wise as iv got 20,000iu sat ready...just dont want to desensitize and do any damage buddy.

Clomid 30 days and nolva 45 days.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> You`ve not got stuck under the bar have you ? :whistling:


Mate..im alive!! :lol:

Ok 1st up if you want to neg me you can do you [email protected] ..no video to show im afraid. Was quiet in there tonight and with my mate the only one capable of spotting me with those weights he was occupied..so no camera holders..sorry youl have to wait til next time :no:

Anyway...great session, though im feeling it now, shoulders, elbows and gernerally tendons everywhere got a good workout..been a while since i went real heavy. Heres how it went...

60kg x 15 warm up

80kg x 10 warm up

100kg x 10 warm up

120kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 1 (easy)

170kg x 1 (pressed well, good drive from the bottom, locked out fine although did feel heavy it never stopped moving)

175kg - Failed. Stuck at halfway point, spotter touched it and it set away again. Said he didnt help very much)

Feel like i could do 175kg ok, went down very slowly and missed the drive off my chest slightly. Dropped it abit low down the sternum and it just off balanced me slightly. Maybe next time...bit annoying

So my fully repped PB is 170kg. Then a very hard go with a touch of help at 175 

Very happy with that, not my usual sort of training, and along with 10 repping 145kg and back shoulder pressing the 50's iv hit all my goals for xmas..good year :thumb:

Finished with the rest of the workout

Incline Smiths 3x12

DB Flyes 3x12

Cable crossovers 3x15

Close grip bench 3x10

Overhead cable extensions 3x12

Skullcrushers 3x12

Pressdowns 2xFailure

Feeling it now after the extra weight tonight, very happy but in need of a good rest :laugh: Next week will be a welcome rest week :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome mate . i like it pal.... i want to have a sniff at 160 kg but that will be after christmas i feel for me..

also want a sniff at 150 shoulder press i reckon i could have that for a couple of reps lol ...

great work mate your star and a strong fcuker at that !!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Awesome mate . i like it pal.... i want to have a sniff at 160 kg but that will be after christmas i feel for me..
> 
> also want a sniff at 150 shoulder press i reckon i could have that for a couple of reps lol ...
> 
> great work mate your star and a strong fcuker at that !!!


Cheers bro..i feeling it now though..i know iv been shifting some weight..the joints are telling me :laugh:

160 flew up mate like there was nothing on it..straight down and straight back racked. Bit pi55ed at the 175 though mate, was sure id smash it, another week il be able to do it ok..just didnt get the lowering perfect like on the lifts leading up to it.

Thats a good shoulder press matey!! I cant use a bar very well with my shoulder injury it opens it up too much.

Back pressing the 50kg db's for shoulders though which was another goal of mine so all good


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Mate..im alive!! :lol:
> 
> Ok 1st up if you want to neg me you can do you [email protected] ..no video to show im afraid. Was quiet in there tonight and with my mate the only one capable of spotting me with those weights he was occupied..so no camera holders..sorry youl have to wait til next time :no:
> 
> ...


  and have one of these :001_tt2: for that mammoth session tonight babes... wow... am blown away.. firstly by what your shifting and also by the fact you achieved your goals for this year... fan..blinkin..tastic... big guy... u make me so proud.. see i told you all my coaching would pay off big time...lol...:laugh:xxx


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done mate. If you don't rush things you'll have a 200 in you in a couple of years no bother:thumbup1: Latest in a long line of excellent workouts bro. Very impressed.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well i got to the bit where you said no video and didnt read the rest  then Negged you and went and read the rest :laugh:

Brilliant mate,what more can you say :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Well done mate. If you don't rush things you'll have a 200 in you in a couple of years no bother:thumbup1: Latest in a long line of excellent workouts bro. Very impressed.


Thanks Ming..youv given me alot of support and encouragement these last few months mate and its appreciated :thumbup1: I reckon after a little rest il be able to do 180 in the new year..although not going to keep doing that..i like my building reps too much..but was nice for a change.

My ageing joints are feeling it now though :laugh:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

awesome session

can 't really add a lot to what's been said above :clap:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> and have one of these :001_tt2: for that mammoth session tonight babes... wow... am blown away.. firstly by what your shifting and also by the fact you achieved your goals for this year... fan..blinkin..tastic... big guy... u make me so proud.. see i told you all my coaching would pay off big time...lol...:laugh:xxx


Cheers chick :thumbup1: Thanks for the support these last few months, much appreicated :beer: and just save all them little wiggly toungue things up and il have them all together :lol:

Seriously though..thanks to you and everyone else..big time


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Well i got to the bit where you said no video and didnt read the rest  then Negged you and went and read the rest :laugh:
> 
> Brilliant mate,what more can you say :thumb:


I dont believe you..you love me too much pal..itl be a big well deserved rep im sure :lol:

If you could feel my elbow and shoulder joints mate..youd realise it was well deserved :laugh:

Rob mate, same goes to you..thanks for your support last few months appreciate it..im flying at the min and its all good :thumb:


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

monster power!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> awesome session
> 
> can 't really add a lot to what's been said above :clap:


Same goes to you Rykard mate..thanks for your support pal much appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

tprice said:


> monster power!!


cheers


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> I dont believe you..you love me too much pal..itl be a big well deserved rep im sure :lol:
> 
> If you could feel my elbow and shoulder joints mate..youd realise it was well deserved :laugh:
> 
> Rob mate, same goes to you..thanks for your support last few months appreciate it..im flying at the min and its all good :thumb:


No worries ,goes both ways mate,you take the p1ss out of me, i encourage you  come to think of it who doesnt take the p1ss out of me :confused1: :laugh:

Your a top lad BBB


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigBarnBoy said:


> 750mg Schering testoviron test enth week
> 
> 400mg Tren Enth a week
> 
> ...


Perhaps I read your start time wrong.

I think you did your last shot yesterday and starting your PCT today?

I bet it would take a month for one shot of 750mg enanthate to clear your system, so the 16 days with HCG, and 30 days of clomid wont influence your PCT perse other than keep your endo T levels up.

Your PCT would really start in a month if you did 750 in one shot.

This would allow blood plasma levels of exogenous testosterone to lower to within normal ranges so the SERMS would be allowed to work.

If you start your PCT day after last shot, it is likely it will fail, from too much negative influence of exogenous testosterone.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Brilliant benching BBB.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Perhaps I read your start time wrong.
> 
> I think you did your last shot yesterday and starting your PCT today?
> 
> ...


Think it was how I wrote it Hacks..sorry my bad.

Last shot was sunday and was 500mg test enth and 200mg tren enth.

Was going to run hcg shots for a couple of weeks until going onto clomid and nolva.

If theres a better way Scott il go with that buddy  maybe better to wait to start the hcg aswell?

I always thought hcg should be used to bridge it?

Want things back firing right this time round.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Brilliant benching BBB.


Cheers Tass mate..feeling it on the elbows today :laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers Tass mate..feeling it on the elbows today :laugh:


Swap your elbows for my back,its wrecked today, got a leg session to do later aswell lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Swap your elbows for my back,its wrecked today, got a leg session to do later aswell lol


 :lol: not suprised mate, some impressive gains with your deads yesterday!

Watch your back with your squat today mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: not suprised mate, some impressive gains with your deads yesterday!
> 
> Watch your back with your squat today mate


No squats today lol,will be leg pressing on the smiths instead :blink: :laugh:


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Mate..im alive!! :lol:
> 
> Ok 1st up if you want to neg me you can do you [email protected] ..no video to show im afraid. Was quiet in there tonight and with my mate the only one capable of spotting me with those weights he was occupied..so no camera holders..sorry youl have to wait til next time :no:
> 
> ...


Nice stuff mate. Keep it going, maybe carb up a little more before next bench session.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Nice stuff mate. Keep it going, maybe carb up a little more before next bench session.


Cheers for dropping by mate.

Been on around 200g carbs this bulk, about half what I normaly bulk at. But alot better gains, im very carb sensitive I bloat very easy pal.

Had a decent carb up before last night but tbh it was just out of intrest. Im normaly repping 10rep sets and been doing that with 145kg which was my goal by xmas


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Knackered tonight after a long day at work..totally different state of mind from yesterday and last night when i was raring to go and hit that bench...not feeling it at all today..could honestly climb into bed i think..1st time in a while iv felt like that..maybe its just with flying week after week for so long im now on abit of a comedown not sure :blink:

Just dropped my caffiene though for abit of a pickup.. a few carbs and a shake and il be half ready for action :laugh:

Back and biceps tonight..


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Jesus mate 170, big boy weights now!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Jesus mate 170, big boy weights now!


So what makes a big boy weight then mate? :laugh:

Ha cheers Gaz, yeah was chuffed with it as its something i never bother with going for 1RM or 3RM.. usually set in my old time ways of 10 rep sets.

But fancied a mess about last night :laugh:

Hows your training? Cardio? Using anything else?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

No bud I got a running road race soon, so am just doing cardio. Feel cheeky even posting on here I haven't lifted proper for weeks lol!

Yeah that's some awesome going mate considering you got injured and had a layoff prior. Glad we didn't have that bench off you'd have most likely wiped the floor with me!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> No bud I got a running road race soon, so am just doing cardio. Feel cheeky even posting on here I haven't lifted proper for weeks lol!
> 
> Yeah that's some awesome going mate considering you got injured and had a layoff prior. Glad we didn't have that bench off you'd have most likely wiped the floor with me!


Possibly mate..BUT on the flip side your just about to do a running road race..and thats a big achievement.

If i run up the stairs too fast at home iv gotta stop for a breath..by the time i get up there the missus is bored waiting :lol:

Fitness abit of a goal for next year i think....


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Cheers!

Do you find the tren affects your CV like some people say?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Do you find the tren affects your CV like some people say?


Welcome mate..i know i couldnt do iteven if i wanted to. I could maybe be one of them who do it for charity dressed up as a horse or something :lol:

Tren - Love it  You intrested in it?

To be honest Gaz the tren sides have never affected me too much and iv used it for a long time. Im pretty unfit anyhow and notice it during hard sessions in the gym..im just powered by caffiene and water. all good til i get home, then i collapse for the night :laugh:

The only tren side thats bothered me this time round is the heat all the time. Im red hot anyhow on or off gear..always have been...but this time have been sweating like a loon in bed and its disrupted my sleep big time.

Melatonin has helped massively though


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Think it was how I wrote it Hacks..sorry my bad.
> 
> Last shot was sunday and was 500mg test enth and 200mg tren enth.
> 
> ...


If you shot 500mg test enanthate last sunday I would wait 3 weeks before starting your PCT.

You can use the HCG for the next few weeks, and even some into the PCT, but I would not use 2500 if you have been using the whole cycle.

Could cause some overstimulation.

I would do 1000iu EOD and not for the 16 days either, I feel this would be a bit overkill.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Welcome mate..i know i couldnt do iteven if i wanted to. I could maybe be one of them who do it for charity dressed up as a horse or something :lol:
> 
> Tren - Love it  You intrested in it?
> 
> ...


Yeah would love to do it in the future, when I'm settled down and don't care about my hair lol (vain bastard that I am) haha. My mate said the same as you, his gf said he was "like a radiator" in the night in bed lol.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> If you shot 500mg test enanthate last sunday I would wait 3 weeks before starting your PCT.
> 
> You can use the HCG for the next few weeks, and even some into the PCT, but I would not use 2500 if you have been using the whole cycle.
> 
> ...


Totally makes sense hacks, simple really.

Mate what would you suggest by days would be my best plan now?

Last shot was sunday like you said.

So wait 3 weeks then start clomid 30 days and nolva 45 days?

The hcg I need help with. I did 1000iu a week for 10 weeks, then ran short and had none for last 2 weeks.

Does that make a diffrence to it? Should I do 1000iu eod for the 3 weeks upto clomid/nolva?

Or leave it a week or so then run it up to and then into PCT?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Yeah would love to do it in the future, when I'm settled down and don't care about my hair lol (vain bastard that I am) haha. My mate said the same as you, his gf said he was "like a radiator" in the night in bed lol.


Mate you do realise that nowadays the ladies love the shaved number 1 head due to steroids look dont you?

They dont care long as you built like a brick sh1thouse :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Totally makes sense hacks, simple really.
> 
> Mate what would you suggest by days would be my best plan now?
> 
> ...


I would run the HCG right now at same 500iu twice a week, you could run it till start time of PCT, and even in the first week of PCT.

Or, a bit more aggressive, then 3 weeks from last jab of enanthate and 500iu twice a week till that day, take clomid for 21 days at 100mg a day and nolva @ 20mg a day for a month.

The 30 and 45 days with the clomid and nolva factors in the 16 days of use with HCG as HCG is suppressive to the pituitary, so if you notice the 2 weeks clomid use past the HCG use is there to fire up the pituitary.

Just as gear suppresses the pituitary and testicles, the HCG suppresses the pituitary, hence the reason for the time on clomid alone with the nolva for the time recommended.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Mate you do realise that nowadays the ladies love the shaved number 1 head due to steroids look dont you?
> 
> They dont care long as you built like a brick sh1thouse :lol:


Nice one, ive got the shaved head n goatee ,just need the bricksh1thouse steroid build now lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I would run the HCG right now at same 500iu twice a week, you could run it till start time of PCT, and even in the first week of PCT.
> 
> Or, a bit more aggressive, then 3 weeks from last jab of enanthate and 500iu twice a week till that day, take clomid for 21 days at 100mg a day and nolva @ 20mg a day for a month.
> 
> ...


Ok mate..

Last shot was 18th Dec so pct will start in 3 weeks on 8th Jan.

Clomid 100mg for 30 days and Nolva 45 days.

Will run 2x500iu HCG for the 3 weeks up to PCT then will do more HCG during PCT but may drop doses to 1000iu eod.

Hopefully that will be it sorted


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Nice one, ive got the shaved head n goatee ,just need the bricksh1thouse steroid build now lol


Haha mate you got the rugged good looks pmsl :wub:

Honestly tho Rob dont let your hair grow mate or you wont fit in :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha mate you got the rugged good looks pmsl :wub:
> 
> Honestly tho Rob dont let your hair grow mate or you wont fit in :lol:


Yeah i know i have :whistling: cant help being this damn good looking :whistling: :rockon: :lol:

Why am i doing this ffs,mings gonna be sat there going through his gallery of robin hood pics,you just know it :no: .... :lol:

Dont think i would cut my long hair look these days mate :sad: ..... be carefull.......be very carefull what you say :angry: 

Me 20 yrs ago :lol:

View attachment 70125


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

So many places I could go with that mate.. :lol:

But after last time il leave it there and wait for Ming to turn up.. :rolleye:

:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So many places I could go with that mate.. :lol:
> 
> ...


Ecstacy was my excuse .... :innocent: .... Tw4ts the lot of ya,always picking on the little guy .... fcuking bullies .... :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Ecstacy was my excuse .... :innocent: .... Tw4ts the lot of ya,always picking on the little guy .... fcuking bullies .... :lol:


I didnt say a word mate :lol: got hung out to dry last time so im keeping it zipped :laugh:

E's are a half decent excuse fella..i was real addicted to them with a problem :nono:

Doest fully excuse it tho. Didnt you say youv still kept that goatee mate? :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Yeah i know i have :whistling: cant help being this damn good looking :whistling: :rockon: :lol:
> 
> Why am i doing this ffs,mings gonna be sat there going through his gallery of robin hood pics,you just know it :no: .... :lol:
> 
> ...


fcuk me its chad kroeger pmsl


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Yeah i know i have :whistling: cant help being this damn good looking :whistling: :rockon: :lol:
> 
> Why am i doing this ffs,mings gonna be sat there going through his gallery of robin hood pics,you just know it :no: .... :lol:
> 
> ...


:tt2ont listen to them ROb.... thats a nice pic and 20 years ago, thats what i would have gone for in a guy..... :tt2: you look just like my husband did back then..wait a minute....!!! its not is it?? lol still pmsl tho when you hang over the pic its described as 'hippy'....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :tt2ont listen to them ROb.... thats a nice pic and 20 years ago, thats what i would have gone for in a guy..... :tt2: you look just like my husband did back then..wait a minute....!!! its not is it?? lol still pmsl tho when you hang over the pic its described as 'hippy'....


Did your hubby look something like this...?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Enjoy1 said:


> :tt2ont listen to them ROb.... thats a nice pic and 20 years ago, thats what i would have gone for in a guy..... :tt2: you look just like my husband did back then..wait a minute....!!! its not is it?? lol still pmsl tho when you hang over the pic its described as 'hippy'....


ah but now you like skinheads yes ??? lol !!! hunky meaty skinheads that speak french .. just like MOI !!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :tt2ont listen to them ROb.... thats a nice pic and 20 years ago, thats what i would have gone for in a guy..... :tt2: you look just like my husband did back then..wait a minute....!!! its not is it?? lol still pmsl tho when you hang over the pic its described as 'hippy'....





Mingster said:


> Did your hubby look something like this...?
> 
> View attachment 70184


Pmsl :lol :lol :lol:

Rob..maybe you are more northern than even me and Ming after all....

You honestly never visited Fife back in the day?.... :rolleye:

Be honest :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Totally knackered today but off out for a big scran tonight at the local :thumb: Starving...

Work in the morning til 11 then thats me done for 2 weeks..thank fcuk :laugh:

Nothing else to report really..a 500iu shot of HCG in me and thats it all good


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

How was the big scran bud?hope your getting a session in today now youve finished work,no slacking


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

No slacking now pal lol


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:yawn:hes having a well and truly earned rest, what was that....oh tumleweed lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

All the best mate,hope you have a good un :beer:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Must have been a really big plate of scran lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Christmas to you mate. Have a great time and onwards and upwards in the New Year. Here's to the 60kg dumbbells:beer:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Merry christmas big boy, have a great day....xx:thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> All the best mate,hope you have a good un :beer:


Cheers Rob..all the best to you mate aswell..thanks for the support and the banter this year bud..really been good the last few months. Enjoy your xmas fella :thumb:



Rykard said:


> Must have been a really big plate of scran lol


It was..and i havent really stopped eating since lol..cheers for the support pal..have a good christmas :thumb:



Mingster said:


> Happy Christmas to you mate. Have a great time and onwards and upwards in the New Year. Here's to the 60kg dumbbells:beer:


Cheers Ming, happy christmas to you aswell..and definatly a happy new year..its going to be a good one for you too :thumb: Appreciate your help and support this year mate



Enjoy1 said:


> Merry christmas big boy, have a great day....xx:thumb:


Cheers missus..you have a good one too.. and thanks for hanging round this year..its been all good :thumb:

Going to be a little quiet over the next few days..i have my daughter for over Christmas..something iv not had before so im really made up. Obviosuly going to spend as much time with her as possible..so il get on when i can..but otherwise everyone have a good christmas..hope all the familys are well..oh yeah and eat plenty :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Merry christmas mate and have a great new yr...

:beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Merry Christmas...................


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

back at you ..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas mate

Have a blinder


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope youve had a good un BBB :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Did you have good xmas mate?? Also, am I the only mug that trained over christmas, lol!!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

nope i trained yesterday...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Evening all you lot :thumb:

Sorry i been quiet all this last week..im sure i was missed..but also sure some of you were glad iv been so quiet :lol:

Had an awesome week with my daughter..so sorry iv been quiet..but it doesnt happen much. Except for when she was born i hvent had her at all over xmas shes always with the ex..and so this year finally getting her for those few days was real special..its been great 

Havent trained at all, im back to it on Monday. Nothing much to report really, just knocking in 2 x 500ius of HCG a week til my PCT starts next weekend so boring really. No signs at all of being shut down..im on fire..missus doesnt dare bend down to pick anything up at the min..i cant stop :lol: :lol:

Feel awesome though, ate plenty, slept plenty, and had alot of quality time.

Off to a party soon just at our friends house, nothing major, then be out for a few tomorrow day.

I hope every one of you have a good night tonight and tomorrow..and then we all together have an amazing year..its gonna be good for alot of us i can tell :thumb:

Thanks for the support and help this year..much more to come i hope..its massively appreciated.

Happy new year to you all..2012 is gonna be a big training year :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

glad you had a good week. Have a great 2012


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome bro!! Sounds like you had a great time with your daughter :thumb:

You have a great Bells mate, and see ya in the New Year!!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Evening all you lot :thumb:
> 
> Sorry i been quiet all this last week..im sure i was missed..but also sure some of you were glad iv been so quiet :lol:
> 
> ...


Hey you, sounds like you had a brilliant christmas with your daughter... happy new year to you, glad to have you back..missed ya..xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

*2012*

Bit of a long post sorry :lol:

So last night of relaxing tonight after my xmas time off then back to business tomorrow.

Think im not back to work until next Monday but not 100%, to be honest im not bothered..the rest and relax was desperatly needed and well deserved.

Going into the 3rd week now from my last shot. Have been carrying on the 2x500iu shots of HCG a week from throughout my cycle and feel great still at the minute, no signs of shutting down whatsoever.

From next Sunday il be using hopefully 100mg Clomid a day for 30 days. Will see how it goes though as caused some nasty spots last time, if it does so again then i may drop it to 50mg.

Nolva is being run at the minute while just using HCG and will continue to be used for 45 days, 15 days past the end of Clomid treatment.

More HCG may be used through Clomid treatment, though lower doses, will see how we go though and decide.

Am going to take abit of time away from the gear 1st part of the year for various reasons, and so will be looking to use that time the best i can do without being on. May possibly be a good time to change up the diet abit and also try a few new things with my training.

Goals for this year are pretty similar to the back end of last year. I want to continue to bulk, but as leanly as possible, and for the 1st part of the year without anabolics.

Want to make a bigger effort with my abs/core this year and will be adding them into the mix maybe twice during the week, and then a special session on a weekend.

Also want to improve general fitness. I feel its nowhere near good enough, so hopefully to begin with anyhow, i will add in 2 cardio sessions. Possibly one during the week and one on a weekend in with my core session.

Diet will be difficult, may need to change things up abit. Worked fantastic when on the gear but not sure how itl go without it. May need to up cals abit through protein or fats to hold my strength/size.

Thoughts and opinions welcome as always for the new year :thumb:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking good mate! Subbed. Hoping 2012 will be a huge year!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Looking good mate! Subbed. Hoping 2012 will be a huge year!


Cheers Jay, cheers for stopping in fella :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok update for today..

Heading back to the gym tonight, 1st time in a while..cant wait im really in need of a workout!

Just sticking with the old routine this week, easing back in as such :laugh: Will be thinking and chaninging maybe as we go though..

Am also currently looking at peps to run through PCT and bridging to my next cycle..lots of reading and learning at the min as im not too clued up on them.

Finally im after help and suggestions on ab/core work AGAIN :lol: I know we made a start with it last year with some ok results...but really want to push it this year and get some abs showing better. Im looking at 3 ab session in the gym for the meantime and am wondering what you lot think is the best to hit them?

Same workout 3xweek? Upper,lower,core? Weighted and unweighted alternating?

Any ideas appreciated guys and girls 

Cardio WILL (hopefully :lol: ) be done this year..and diet will be changing as we go again to hold strength and size..but keeping fat down.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ok update for today..
> 
> Heading back to the gym tonight, 1st time in a while..cant wait im really in need of a workout!
> 
> ...


When you say cardio will be done this year,is that just your usual 1 sesh per year :whistling:  Enjoy the gym bud :thumb:

Hows the arm now,has it left any scarring?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> When you say cardio will be done this year,is that just your usual 1 sesh per year :whistling:  Enjoy the gym bud :thumb:
> 
> Hows the arm now,has it left any scarring?


Pmsl..nah im going to push it this year mate..once a week instead of once a year :lol:

Honestly though..im going to begin by aiming for twice a week, once during the week and once on a new cardio/core day on a weekend.

At least thats the plan..so will be looking at the ways to make the most of 2 cardio sessions for someone whos tired sprinting up the stairs :lol:

The arsm good mate, fairly hard to see, certainly no scarring or damaged skin..thanks to that cream and help Hackskii sorted me, the new skin is like a babys bot :lol: Just bit red though, but definatly fading by the day :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Glad your gettin on the cardio again.. does that mean two - five minute sessions a week instead of one..lol. Cant go wrong with a six pack .. i dont concentrate on one area of abs per session but try and mix it a bit... whatever you decide.. GET ON WITH IT!!  :tt2:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I read some interesting articles on T-Nation about abs - planks, rotations etc.. maybe worth a look


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> *2012*
> 
> Bit of a long post sorry :lol:
> 
> ...


Good luck pal, subbed!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Glad your gettin on the cardio again.. does that mean two - five minute sessions a week instead of one..lol. Cant go wrong with a six pack .. i dont concentrate on one area of abs per session but try and mix it a bit... whatever you decide.. GET ON WITH IT!!  :tt2:


If you and Rob arent taking the pi55 on here then your over on his doing the same thing :lol: :lol: but hey its nice to be loved by you both lol :wub:

Well i just said trying for 2 sessions didnt i..didnt say how long..thats for you lot to tell me how to work it best i can isnt it..everytime i go near cardio machines in my gym i just get constant queue of people asking if im ok and do i need help with anything :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> I read some interesting articles on T-Nation about abs - planks, rotations etc.. maybe worth a look


Cheers Rykard..il take a look mate.

Just trying to decide how to work them best over 3 sessions really..repeating the same every time..or diffrent areas..higher lower reps etc... :confused1:

If its all too much the same then il get bored and not do it :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Good luck pal, subbed!!


Cheers fella :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night...

TUES - CHEST AND TRICEPS

Flat Bench 2 x Warm Up then 3x10

Incline Smith 3x10

DB Flyes 3x12

Cable Crossover 2x12 superset with low to high crossovers 2xfailure

Close Grip Bench 3x10

Overheard machine extensions 3x12

Skullcrushers 3x12

V-Bar pressdowns 2x12 1xFailure

1st time back, not done this session for 2 weeks..felt nice and rested, strength was still ok for me..just real good to get back to it again :thumbup1:

Feeling it today, real nice pump in my chest and tris still feel dead right in the centre which is always a sign of them being well worked with me.

Worked hard and enjoyed it, easing in though, back to big stuff next week..natty(ish) style :laugh:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Well i just said trying for 2 sessions didnt i..didnt say how long..thats for you lot to tell me how to work it best i can isnt it..everytime i go near cardio machines in my gym i just get constant queue of people asking if im ok and do i need help with anything :laugh:


as long as their hot it's all good... :thumbup1:

I will see if I can find a link to the t nation articles

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/to_crunch_or_not_to_crunch


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok update aswell on the plan for the next few months.

Have been reading alot and been talking to a few very helpful lads on here..had a great chat with Empire Boy last night and have got abit of a plan developing.

Am going to be using some peptides i think during the next few months through PCT and heading towards my next cycle.

At the minute im thinking going with GHRP-2 and CJC 1293..3 jabs a day at 100mcg of each.

1st jab immediatly on waking, 30 mins before breakfast

2nd jab post workout, 30mins before meal

3rd jab before bed.

Was also going to use slin post workout, but as i train late in the day and get up at stupid o clock in the morning, then i cant safely stay awake for the 4 hours or whatever post shot before going to sleep, and would never risk it.

So am now thinking possibly using slin at small amounts (2iu) at breakfast, lunchtime and pre-workout.

not 100% sure yet though, my job and being out and about makes it difficult. Would also need to work through the diet again for during the day for the carbs, as you know my last lean bulk was fairly lowish carb..so would need timings working out.

Diet is going to get looked at this week and weekend anyhow, dont want to be losing gains and strength, and also if im including peps now it may need a slight shuffle.

Workouts may have a think about aswell, really enjoy them but did pretty much the same for the last 3 months and may be time for a switch up.

And core work and cardio of course 

Brain hurts :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> as long as their hot it's all good... :thumbup1:
> 
> I will see if I can find a link to the t nation articles
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/to_crunch_or_not_to_crunch


Mainly its just every single person in the gym taking the pi55 out of me mate :lol:

But tis definatly a plus being over there with all the fitness ladies..although whether i do it for them sweating and coughing and dying on my a55 for 10 mins on a treadmill..im not sure 

Cheers for the link mate..intresting reading..seems a good mix up of things hitting each area each session is the way to go...


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> If you and Rob arent taking the pi55 on here then your over on his doing the same thing :lol: :lol: but hey its nice to be loved by you both lol :wub:
> 
> Well i just said trying for 2 sessions didnt i..didnt say how long..thats for you lot to tell me how to work it best i can isnt it..everytime i go near cardio machines in my gym i just get constant queue of people asking if im ok and do i need help with anything :laugh:


Resus and oxygen on standby pardner ... :cowboy: just say when


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Resus and oxygen on standby pardner ... :cowboy: just say when


Cheeky cow :lol: :lol:

about 2 mins after i start jogging actually....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> But tis definatly a plus being over there with all the fitness ladies..although whether i do it for them sweating and coughing and dying on my a55 for 10 mins on a treadmill..im not sure


perfect in - 'wow you make it look so easy '


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> perfect in - 'wow you make it look so easy '


Followed up with - but if you fancy a fcuk your gonna have to give me half hour to get my breath back..

Or they reply..i hope you go longer than you can run for...etc etc 

You get the idea what its like up there


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

is there an over fifties class you could crash?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> is there an over fifties class you could crash?


 :lol:

Fcuk me mate your getting as bad as the rest of them :lol:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Fcuk me mate your getting as bad as the rest of them :lol:


 :whistling:

but seriously..

I started not being able to walk for 10mins on the treadmill - now can do 1 hr (20 rower/20 bike/20 treadmill) relatively well - can even jog now which I couldn't 12 months ago.. started at 129kg / 170cm.. now down to 108 (up 2kg over xmas)

but the fitness is getting there and I feel so much better for it...

give it a good go - it hurts and my gym bag is twice as heavy when i leave (sweat).


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fitness girls can ruin your lifting bro, and I speak from experience here lol. My first wife was a super fit aerobics teacher and my one rep maximums suffered badly whist we were together. My cardio improved beyond recognition funnily enough:devil2:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Fitness girls can ruin your lifting bro, and I speak from experience here lol. My first wife was a super fit aerobics teacher and my one rep maximums suffered badly whist we were together. My cardio improved beyond recognition funnily enough:devil2:


Pmsl :lol: :lol:

Wonder why... :whistling: 

Tis why i always thought cardio was good for watching..less so for doing :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> :whistling:
> 
> but seriously..
> 
> ...


Your a similar weight to me then i think..

Im going to give it a go..a little bit keeping fat down..but mainly just cos im sick of catching my breath when i have to run all of a sudden..like when the pizza shop is going to shut last thing at night and im hungry..stuff like that 

Mate well done for that weight loss in a year :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks

I leapt up 3 flights of stairs at the office week before xmas 2 at a time and was hardly breathing .... at the start of the year I struggled to walk to the top with my rucksacks.. it's surprising how much difference it's made to my training too


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

How long after you come off do you notice that your strength starts to drop or does all that depend on the type of gear?

Bit serious for me i know lol but just trying to get a little understanding


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> How long after you come off do you notice that your strength starts to drop or does all that depend on the type of gear?
> 
> Bit serious for me i know lol but just trying to get a little understanding


It depends on how you follow up a cycle IMO mate.. for me personally since i started doing PCT's its made a huge diffrence, same with using HCG throughout the cycle..has made a massive diffrence this time round.

Following a cycle the trick is to keep trying totrain as much at the levels you were doing on cycle as possible..you cant in all honesty lose the strength youv gained in like 3 weeks off cycle..but what happens if you let it, is that you get a big headfcuk and think your small and weak and sh1t..and then that in turn makes you train worse and therefore lose strength.

Diet is a massive part..any extra weight youv put on you then need to hold onto..and that means working out your extra calories at a maintenence level. If youv put on half a stone for example of decent weight after losing any water gain..then you may need an extra few hundred cals a day or whatever to hold that weight.

For me personally.. HCG, a good PCT, sort the diet and keep training hard as possible = holding gains


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok trained tonight....

WED - BACK AND BICEPS

Bent Over Rows 3x10

Wide Grip Chins 3xFailure (10,10,10)

Reverse grip pulldowns 3x12

Narrow cable rows 3x12 supersetted with Hyperextensions

EZ Curls 3x8

Incline DB Curls 3x10

Hammer Curls 3x12

High Cable Curls 2xFailure

Finished with 3x Incline Board Crunches supersetted with 3x Hanging leg raises..abs 

All ok really, easing in but still trained hard..going to be acheing in the morning big time i can tell :laugh:

Going to work at the programme and the diet this week before the weekend..just to update it slightly to my changed needs.

Will get it listed up on here for any help anyone feels like giving lol

All good


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ok trained tonight....
> 
> WED - BACK AND BICEPS
> 
> ...


Good job mate, gonna take a leaf out of your book and start with abs too. Do you recommend sticking to 4 exercises per body part or can you increase that for the larger groups? Sorry pal, so many questions!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Good job mate, gonna take a leaf out of your book and start with abs too. Do you recommend sticking to 4 exercises per body part or can you increase that for the larger groups? Sorry pal, so many questions!


Evening my apprentice mate :thumbup1: Despite what the rest of them in here will tell you..im a mountain of wisdom most of the time  Rest of the time its sh1te :lol:

Well maybe you can help me out with abs then fella..i know plenty bout them..but never really bothered with them. If youv any ideas how i could spread training them over 3 abs/core sessions then lets hear it 

As for the excercises mate, you can do more or less, depends how your feeling or what sort of training your doing. Iv just found that with the 4 excercises that im doing for those bodyparts, then im hitting each part of the muscle and from diffrent angles..working for me at the min..though im currently having abit of a rethink now im off cycle.

That back workout looks abit like somehting i was explaining on your journal dont you think


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ok trained tonight....
> 
> WED - BACK AND BICEPS
> 
> ...


 :thumb :Great session again my friend, just a question.... 3 sets of how many crunches and hanging leg raises??  and do you change around your grip for pull downs..see you use reverse- tell me why..


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ok trained tonight....
> 
> WED - BACK AND BICEPS
> 
> ...


good work out - re the abs also read that it is better to increase weight ala normal rather than do huge numbers of reps.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Great session again my friend, just a question.... 3 sets of how many crunches and hanging leg raises??  and do you change around your grip for pull downs..see you use reverse- tell me why..


Hmm..was about sets of 20 on the incline board and sets of 10 on the hanging raises..lol more than you thought or less?  My core is fairly strong through doing big lifts..i jsut want them to show more now.

Was just done for the sake of starting to do something for abs really, as i come up with next weeks plan.

Ok reverse grip pulldowns. That back workout is fantastic for me, and has done me proud last year. It was very thought about and was done for the purpose of hitting each area of the back.

Heavy bent over rows for thickness and mass, Chins as wide grip as possible obviously for lat width, reverse grip pulldowns i do around shoulder width apart on the wide bar (underhand grip) and these are done to really hit the lower lats - when done strict ,not too much weight, and all the way down and back at the bottom youl really feel it in the lower lats...then narrow grip cable rows for the middle back...hypers in for the lower back,spine and glute/back tie in..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice workout mate,you feeling it today then? hope so


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> good work out - re the abs also read that it is better to increase weight ala normal rather than do huge numbers of reps.


Best way for me mate 

Iv also read tnat, and it makes total sense really, the abs are a muscle same as anything else and so needs growing weights. Is making me think alot..

Over 3 ab sessions a week, maybe it would be good to do 2 weighted sessions a week and 1 unweighted, more for endurance and reps etc...what do you think mate?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Nice workout mate,you feeling it today then? hope so


Definatly mate...but in a good way..backs nice and pumped love it 

Biceps are dead and still cramped..maybe pushed it a little too much last night after doing now but lift pints and bottles with it for a couple of weeks :laugh: All good though...

My off cycle lesson ok for you mate?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes mate ta for explaining it


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Yes mate ta for explaining it


Mate you do your core regularly dont you? How do you work it into the week i dont remember, i know you do 1 special session a week on it, but do you do other stuff?

What improvements have you seen?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Best way for me mate
> 
> Iv also read tnat, and it makes total sense really, the abs are a muscle same as anything else and so needs growing weights. Is making me think alot..
> 
> Over 3 ab sessions a week, maybe it would be good to do 2 weighted sessions a week and 1 unweighted, more for endurance and reps etc...what do you think mate?


would definetly be worth a go. Everyone is different but almost everyone gets hung up on increasing reps for abs.. not resistance. when you see these people in the gym they are just thin not cut and defined..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Mate you do your core regularly dont you? How do you work it into the week i dont remember, i know you do 1 special session a week on it, but do you do other stuff?
> 
> What improvements have you seen?


I usually do it it tues n thurs ,but over the last few weeks it dropped to once a week,with that training course and xmas getting in the way,although i know thats no excuse as it can be done quite easily at home....so its just 2 workouts concentrating specifically on it but it gets hit with deads n squats to....

Ok as for improvements,this question kind of stumbles me a bit being still wet behind the ears were training is concerned mate,it must be helping somewhere and can certainly feel abs obliques etc under the layering of fat that i have,but it also must be helping with my compound lifts in a way surely ......like i say it stumbles me a bit that kind of question .... sound a bit thick there lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Pillof press


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> would definetly be worth a go. Everyone is different but almost everyone gets hung up on increasing reps for abs.. not resistance. when you see these people in the gym they are just thin not cut and defined..


Definatly mate..i see people every night doing hundreds of crunches and stuff and they do have abs..but also weight like 12 stone with no fat..so most people would have abs. Mine are there, and fairly strong..just want them to show. I think it could be a plan, 2 good weighted sessions and 1 endurnace session..plus my diet altered slightly and hopefully a couple of cardio sessions..and may do the trick.

Need to think of some decent weighted excercises and make sure im hitting them well and all over...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> I usually do it it tues n thurs ,but over the last few weeks it dropped to once a week,with that training course and xmas getting in the way,although i know thats no excuse as it can be done quite easily at home....so its just 2 workouts concentrating specifically on it but it gets hit with deads n squats to....
> 
> Ok as for improvements,this question kind of stumbles me a bit being still wet behind the ears were training is concerned mate,it must be helping somewhere and can certainly feel abs obliques etc under the layering of fat that i have,but it also must be helping with my compound lifts in a way surely ......like i say it stumbles me a bit that kind of question .... sound a bit thick there lol


Not at all mate.

I always think ah fcuk it il do it at home, but time iv drove home and had a shake and stuff i cant be ar5ed to do anything so it gets missed. I gotta push it in the gym...

Your deads and squats will be working them mate, na dif you feel more stable when doing those lifts then your definatly making progress


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

you also need to make sure you do the lower back too - erectors? - too many people have issues cos they only do the front (ones you can see) this pulls everything forward

and you end up with back and hip issues... little bit like only working quads and not hams...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Not at all mate.
> 
> I always think ah fcuk it il do it at home, but time iv drove home and had a shake and stuff i cant be ar5ed to do anything so it gets missed. I gotta push it in the gym...
> 
> Your deads and squats will be working them mate, na dif you feel more stable when doing those lifts then your definatly making progress


Yeah understand about the working at home its easy it say ah fcuk it lol

So you come up with a core routine then,mine usually includes cable crunches as this is the main one where i can feel it hit abs,i find the ab crunch machine pretty uncomfy so often leave it alone plus the lying leg raises that ive introduced recently are pretty good to but fcuk are they a killer lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> you also need to make sure you do the lower back too - erectors? - too many people have issues cos they only do the front (ones you can see) this pulls everything forward
> 
> and you end up with back and hip issues... little bit like only working quads and not hams...


I dont deadlift at the minute mate..but i do quite a few sets of hypers and also stiff leg deadlifts and feel both of those work the rear chain of muscles fairly well..could add in planks or rear planks (superman) holds maybe to strenghten the deep muscles..


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> I dont deadlift at the minute mate..but i do quite a few sets of hypers and also stiff leg deadlifts and feel both of those work the rear chain of muscles fairly well..could add in planks or rear planks (superman) holds maybe to strenghten the deep muscles..


planks are good front / side , supermans good too..

also speed of reps is another interesting area - try and do the movements slowly and deliberately.... when i started doing this is killed me lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

also remember seeing a vid of John Cena working out - doing walking lunges with a plate (20kg) held out in front and rotating left/right with each step... my badminton coach suggested something similar


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> also remember seeing a vid of John Cena working out - doing walking lunges with a plate (20kg) held out in front and rotating left/right with each step... my badminton coach suggested something similar


Fcuk me mate..your badminton coach is a secret sadist mate..enjoys torture or something :lol:

Great thinking i bet its an awesome workout..but i do walking lunges with like some little a55 dumbells and i cant walk up stairs for days afterwards :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Try this for your lower abs, balance your feet on a swiss ball like in a plank position, go up into press up position , bring your knees through between your elbows or as far as your belly might let you..haha.... then on return finish the movement with a press up.. hey presto two in one.... :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Try this for your lower abs, balance your feet on a swiss ball like in a plank position, go up into press up position , bring your knees through between your elbows or as far as your belly might let you..haha.... then on return finish the movement with a press up.. hey presto two in one.... :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: I have a smallish belly thankyou very much as your well aware..pi55taker :laugh:

Have tried them before actually, without the press up bit though..they worked pretty well, but everyone laughs at me and waits for me to fall off..which i did :lol:

I explained my back workout to you couple pages back did you see...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Swiss balls are highly dangerous and shouldn't be used by real men, but be hunted down and destroyed with extreme malice. They are a blight on society and should not be tolerated in any shape or form.

I fell off one once and looked a tad silly.

Not that I hold grudges, you understand....


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> but everyone laughs at me and waits for me to fall off..which i did :lol:





Mingster said:


> I fell off one once and looked a tad silly.


Well thats 2 of us mate and im sure theres many more :lol: Best left to Enjoy and the girlies i agree


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Swiss balls are highly dangerous and shouldn't be used by real men, but be hunted down and destroyed with extreme malice. They are a blight on society and should not be tolerated in any shape or form.
> 
> I fell off one once and looked a tad silly.
> 
> Not that I hold grudges, you understand....





BigBarnBoy said:


> Well thats 2 of us mate and im sure theres many more :lol: Best left to Enjoy and the girlies i agree


I use a swiss ball :sad:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> I use a swiss ball :sad:


 :rolleye:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :rolleye:


Cnuts the pair of ya :cursing: ...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> I use a swiss ball :sad:


Rob, thats only because you can use it properly as you have the balance, poise and core stability required... not that am saying anything at all about the other two... :lol:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Evening my apprentice mate :thumbup1: Despite what the rest of them in here will tell you..im a mountain of wisdom most of the time  Rest of the time its sh1te :lol:
> 
> Well maybe you can help me out with abs then fella..i know plenty bout them..but never really bothered with them. If youv any ideas how i could spread training them over 3 abs/core sessions then lets hear it
> 
> ...


Hey mate, sorry about the late reply. I got home from my shift to find out our fencing had decided to relocate to the neighbours and then we also have a leak upstairs so today has been a bit hectic!

I think my routine is gonna end up looking more and more like yours as the weeks go on!

I should have time to have a look into abs tomorrow and will do them on my cardio day on Sunday. Hope your well!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Rob, thats only because you can use it properly as you have the balance, poise and core stability required... not that am saying anything at all about the other two... :lol:


When you have shoulders that make Conan look like a librarian, and hips like a wrecking machine you find that minor issues like balance, poise and core stability are as influential as a gnat landing on ones toenail


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Hey mate, sorry about the late reply. I got home from my shift to find out our fencing had decided to relocate to the neighbours and then we also have a leak upstairs so today has been a bit hectic!
> 
> I think my routine is gonna end up looking more and more like yours as the weeks go on!
> 
> I should have time to have a look into abs tomorrow and will do them on my cardio day on Sunday. Hope your well!


All good matey ta!

Winds about dissapeared now thank fcuk...luckily no dmage to my house..sounds like you were less lucky :thumbdown:

Mate if you end up looking like me then youl of gone far in life :lol: :lol:  (waits for response from Rob....)

Im going to write everything up on here later thats my plan for the next month or so..so feel free to say what you think bro!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> When you have shoulders that make Conan look like a librarian, and hips like a wrecking machine you find that minor issues like balance, poise and core stability are as influential as a gnat landing on ones toenail


 :lol: :lol:

Wrecking machine hips...your either got it or you dont....


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Wrecking machine hips...your either got it or you dont....


:lol:I will continue with the swiss ball workout, i NEVER wanna have hips that resemble a wrecking machine...:laugh:

Hope yer out smashing them legs BBB......


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :lol:I will continue with the swiss ball workout, i NEVER wanna have hips that resemble a wrecking machine...:laugh:
> 
> Hope yer out smashing them legs BBB......


Its a mans thing 

Nope not yet missus..couple of hours il be away up there.

At the min im sat on the couch just got home been rushing about all morning. Paid up gym subs for another year..£110 tis all :thumb:

So to celebrate im devouring a family sized portion of homemade beef stew :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> When you have shoulders that make Conan look like a librarian, and hips like a wrecking machine you find that minor issues like balance, poise and core stability are as influential as a gnat landing on ones toenail


 :lol: :lol:



BigBarnBoy said:


> All good matey ta!
> 
> Winds about dissapeared now thank fcuk...luckily no dmage to my house..sounds like you were less lucky :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I think my lack of response will speak volumes mate :whistling: 



Enjoy1 said:


> :lol:I will continue with the swiss ball workout, i NEVER wanna have hips that resemble a wrecking machine...:laugh:
> 
> Hope yer out smashing them legs BBB......


 :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Sometimes words arent needed mate..i know im good 

Hes my new apprentice anyhow..hes a good lad and can go far with my wisdom :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Its a mans thing
> 
> Nope not yet missus..couple of hours il be away up there.
> 
> ...


Where do you train?? My subs are £55 a month.... and now going to the other gym is costing £5 a session on top... see the £55 a month gym is soo convenient so i dont wana give it up... and the £5 gym is the dogs proper (sept for the smell in the big boy corner)... more money than sense :no: Yeah, and enjoy your stew just hoping it dont make a re-appearance as your doing your squats....:laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Where do you train?? My subs are £55 a month.... and now going to the other gym is costing £5 a session on top... see the £55 a month gym is soo convenient so i dont wana give it up... and the £5 gym is the dogs proper (sept for the smell in the big boy corner)... more money than sense :no: Yeah, and enjoy your stew just hoping it dont make a re-appearance as your doing your squats....:laugh:


If i told you that youd all wanna come  It certainly aint a bannatynes :lol:

Its a well subsidised gym..halfway house between old school and brand new..it gets a massive budget every year and us whos been regualar there for years help pick what new kit we want each year..tis awesome  Its a big spot theres loads of kit in, cardio, machines, free weights..and plenty of them. Saunas, sunbeds, boxing area its got the lot..and yep £110 a year :thumb:

The stew wont make a reappearance..the smell may well do though :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> If i told you that youd all wanna come  It certainly aint a bannatynes :lol:
> 
> Its a well subsidised gym..halfway house between old school and brand new..it gets a massive budget every year and us whos been regualar there for years help pick what new kit we want each year..tis awesome  Its a big spot theres loads of kit in, cardio, machines, free weights..and plenty of them. Saunas, sunbeds, boxing area its got the lot..and yep £110 a year :thumb:
> 
> The stew wont make a reappearance..the smell may well do though :lol:


 :thumb :So, what time ya picking me up for the legs session then dear?:laugh: nd yeah, why is that, ?? that smell..all that protein.. now i get why Robs gas mask made an appearance...:laugh:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> If i told you that youd all wanna come  It certainly aint a bannatynes :lol:
> 
> Its a well subsidised gym..halfway house between old school and brand new..it gets a massive budget every year and us whos been regualar there for years help pick what new kit we want each year..tis awesome  Its a big spot theres loads of kit in, cardio, machines, free weights..and plenty of them. Saunas, sunbeds, boxing area its got the lot..and yep £110 a year :thumb:
> 
> The stew wont make a reappearance..the smell may well do though :lol:


wish I had something similar near me - my renewal for the fitness room I use is £220.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night all....

FRI - LEGS

Squats - Used as a warm up 60kg on the bar doing sets of 40 or 50

Leg Press - Worked up doing sets of 10 adding a plate each time up to around 6 plates (240kg) Not top weight but slow steady reps

Hack Squats - 3x12

Extensions - 3x15

SLDL - 3x10

Ham Curls - 3x12

Sitting Calf Raises - 4x20,15,10,5

Was a nice easing back in session and really feeling it today, hard work up and down the stairs.

Wasnt top weights or full intensity but a nice little workout all in all.

Back to it big time next week. Also back at work though..not looking forward to that.

Slept really well last night..after not using for a while i upped the melatonin to 4mg half hour before kip and it worked a treat dreamland all night.

Will be back on the proper diet next week, going to do the 1st week on the same diet as i was on cycle with but have a feeling may need to up cals abit..so will be looking to suggestions (come back Gym Rat  )

Have ordered my peptides to run through pct and into the next cycle..just going with GHRP-6 and CJC-1293 3xdaily..possibly with weekends off.

Leaving the slin for now..

Have started Clomid today at 100mg and nolva carrying on at 20mg..now 3 weeks post last shot.

Out tonight heading to the flicks but kicking off with Nandos and a family sized meal for myself :thumb:

Thats all for now..hope everyones having a good weekend


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Trained last night all....
> 
> FRI - LEGS
> 
> ...


  The numbers you big guys hit on stuff like you... leg press 240kg always make me  and heres me thinking im the dogs by increasing my leg press to 80kg hahaha.... jesh...legs like steel girders... :thumb:

And Nandos... now theres a thought, not had a nandoes for ages... i usually have the plain fillet in the pitta bread, chips and coleslaw and cover everything with the xtra hot sauce... mmm blow yer nut off... enjoy...:laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> The numbers you big guys hit on stuff like you... leg press 240kg always make me  and heres me thinking im the dogs by increasing my leg press to 80kg hahaha.... jesh...legs like steel girders... :thumb:
> 
> And Nandos... now theres a thought, not had a nandoes for ages... i usually have the plain fillet in the pitta bread, chips and coleslaw and cover everything with the xtra hot sauce... mmm blow yer nut off... enjoy...:laugh:


More fun when you cant fit no more discs on the press and so you get some kid sat on the top of it going up and down..much to the annoyance of the gym manager :lol: :lol:

Not been myself in ages..cant wait..fcuking love it hun..il drop some off on me way home :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> More fun when you cant fit no more discs on the press and so you get some kid sat on the top of it going up and down..much to the annoyance of the gym manager :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not been myself in ages..cant wait..fcuking love it hun..il drop some off on me way home :laugh:


:beer:Cheers babe, remember bring the sauce this time...and make it extra hot...x :laugh:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats some good weight your doing there bud!! Mmmm, nandos!! enjoy your night out bro :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :beer:Cheers babe, remember bring the sauce this time...and make it extra hot...x :laugh:


Always is... 



lee85 said:


> Thats some good weight your doing there bud!! Mmmm, nandos!! enjoy your night out bro :thumb:


Cheers Lee cant wait...im hungry for chicken lol.....glad your back in business bro :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

That's an impressive leg session mate! Hope you enjoy the Nando's!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice leg workout bro.

At the minute my diet is as follows.

1. Mega Beakfast Shake lol - 80g+ protein.

2. 300g meat/fish/chicken 150g basmati rice.

3. Shake 50g+ protein.

4. 300g meat/fish/chicken 150g basmati rice.

5. 400g meat/fish/chicken 150g potato.

6. Shake 50g+ protein.

As much veg as I want.

2 pints milk.

6 eggs.

100g oats.

1 banana.

2 tablespoons peanut butter.

1 tablespoon evoo.

Sunflower seeds.

Linseeds.

Working great for me at minute and very do-able once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

My grandma used to use the word flicks.......How old are you again? :whistling:

Enjoy your night out at nandos and the pictures mate have a good un :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

nice session, will be a while before I get to those numbers :no:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thats some good weight your doing there bud!! Mmmm, nandos!! enjoy your night out bro :thumb:


Cheers Lee :thumb: Good night last night..double chicken breast pitta with cheese and pineapple and hot sauce, chips with peri salt, coleslaw, half a steak sandwich and a corn and about a litre of sprite to wash it down :lol: :lol:



Jay_1986 said:


> That's an impressive leg session mate! Hope you enjoy the Nando's!


Cheers Jay, was a good session mate, just easing back in really so wasnt anything near top weights..but still feeling it today bottom of my quads are still cramped lol.



Rob68 said:


> My grandma used to use the word flicks.......How old are you again? :whistling:
> 
> Enjoy your night out at nandos and the pictures mate have a good un :laugh: :thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol:

Il tell you something young Rob..i actually wasnt sure what to write cos either way i knew i knew youd take the fcuking pi55 outa me :lol: [email protected] 

Anyhow was good..went to see that new Sherlock Holmes film and was really good..if anyones seen the last one a couple years ago then the new ones worth a look i reckon


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> nice session, will be a while before I get to those numbers :no:


Cheers Ryk..those numbers are well doable mate..always possible mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nice leg workout bro.
> 
> At the minute my diet is as follows.
> 
> ...


Cheers Ming..yeah that diet of yours looks great. Its very similar to how i used to grow..and if i remember right your cals are at around 4500 cals? Its a wierd one mate, thats very obviously the cals i need to be around for my weight..used to bulk at around 5000 cals but was gaining too much fat/bloat. That last cycle i was around 3000 cals..which seems very low for my weight..but i gained really well :huh:

Im very carb sensitive iv found..was taking in around 200g carbs a day and that gave me plenty energy to train still and kept bloat/fat to a minimum if any. I do feel i need to take in more cals now im off cycle..maybe worth upping the healthy fats..or more carbs for breakfast to bump up the totals and keep the extra carbs to early morning.

My main problem as you already know mate is being on the road all day..meat and rice cold becomes very hard to eat very easily..and unless i get actually stop time...rice aint very easy to eat while driving trust me 

Il post up my last diet again..and maybe theres some changes that could be made...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Il tell you something young Rob..i actually wasnt sure what to write cos either way i knew i knew youd take the fcuking pi55 outa me :lol: [email protected]
> 
> Anyhow was good..went to see that new Sherlock Holmes film and was really good..if anyones seen the last one a couple years ago then the new ones worth a look i reckon


Me ? take the p1ss ? No no no, my funny accented northern friend, I was merely stating that the word flicks is what old people say thats all :whistling: 

Am praying that Ming doesnt come in here and say thats what he calls it to :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Previous lean bulking diet while on cycle last 3 months of last year again..just under 3000 cals.

5am - 3 weetabix with milk, orange juice with 25ml olive oil, 40g protein shake 780cals, 51g pro, 65g carb, 26g fat

7.30am - 2 Wholemeal pittas with 1 tin of tuna and spinach 380cals, 39g pro, 40g carb, 2g fat

10am - Sandwich-2 slices wholemeal bread with half tin of tuna and spinach 265cals, 25g pro, 32g carb, 4g fat

12.30 - 300g Cottage Cheese with pineapple 252cals, 30g pro, 24g carb, 2g fat

3pm - 20g protein shake, 1tbsp peanut butter 240 cals 26g pro, 2g carb, 13g fat

5.30pm - 20g protein shake and 2 slices wholemeal bread 290cals, 35g pro, 35g carb, 7g fat

TRAIN

7.45pm - 40g protein shake and 20g dextrose 200cals, 40g pro, 20g carb, 2g fat

8.30pm - 1 100g Chicken breast and veg 238cals, 32g pro, 6 carb, 8g fat

9.30pm - 20g protein shake 90cals, 20g pro, 3g carb, 1g fat

Ok so im thinking my cals could do with bumping up abit. Its really wierd though that for my weight i dont lose weight very easily and seemed to manage very well off around 3000 cals..plenty energy and strength. May of been to do with being on cycle..but iv always seemed to do fine that way. Did lose some bf% last cycle...

Im very carb sensitive so try to keep to around 200g and balance them to the morning and earlier in the days except for dextrose preworkout.

Any thoughts anyone? :no:

Could add more carbs to breakfast (maybe a homemade gainer shake instead of cereal) though theres quite a few there already?

Add in another spoonful or 2 of peanut butter into 10 and 12.30 meals to bump cals and fats?

Could add fruit maybe a banana or apple somewhere in the mix..extra carbs/cals plus vitamins?

Could add a protein bar for around 300 cals and protein?

EDIT..On a cal calculator i just worked out that my mainenance is actually around 3000 anyhow with me sat on my ar5e all day and training intensely 4 days a week..so maybe doesnt need to boost up a whole lot? Around 3500 maybe?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Me ? take the p1ss ? No no no, my funny accented northern friend, I was merely stating that the word flicks is what old people say thats all :whistling:
> 
> Am praying that Ming doesnt come in here and say thats what he calls it to :lol:


Iv gotta give it to you mate this time..its an old timers word :laugh: Tis just a cinema after all..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHa. I'm no expert bro. I thought my new diet would be more of a bulker but it seems I'm leaning up on it for some reason lol. What I am doing is being very strict. I'm limiting my protein sources and not including semi-cheat stuff like cheese, bacon and suchlike. My water retention has been very low with this which is good as I blew up quite a bit when I started the testosterone gel. I'm also only using rice, potato and oats (and one banana) for my carbs. The less things in there the easier they are to keep track of imo. I drop carbs if anything when I can't fit everything in which hasn't been often so far, and vary the amount of milk when I want more or less protein and carbs. I've been a little tired so far but am putting that down to nights. I've followed this religiously so far with not one biscuit, chip, crisp or sweet passing my lips lol. I will have a cheat meal, but I want to do two weeks without one at the beginning to fairly gauge where I'm at with this first. I'll make the effort to work out my macros accurately next week.

With regard to you diet, personally I would have less shakes but have more protein in them - 50g minimum - and I would bump up the amount of tuna/chicken in my meals lol. This is just me, I don't count a meal unless it has 50g+ of protein in it:lol: And add red meat. I think red meat is the best anabolic of the lot:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. I'm no expert bro. I thought my new diet would be more of a bulker but it seems I'm leaning up on it for some reason lol. What I am doing is being very strict. I'm limiting my protein sources and not including semi-cheat stuff like cheese, bacon and suchlike. My water retention has been very low with this which is good as I blew up quite a bit when I started the testosterone gel. I'm also only using rice, potato and oats (and one banana) for my carbs. The less things in there the easier they are to keep track of imo. I drop carbs if anything when I can't fit everything in which hasn't been often so far, and vary the amount of milk when I want more or less protein and carbs. I've been a little tired so far but am putting that down to nights. I've followed this religiously so far with not one biscuit, chip, crisp or sweet passing my lips lol. I will have a cheat meal, but I want to do two weeks without one at the beginning to fairly gauge where I'm at with this first. I'll make the effort to work out my macros accurately next week.
> 
> With regard to you diet, personally I would have less shakes but have more protein in them - 50g minimum - and I would bump up the amount of tuna/chicken in my meals lol. This is just me, I don't count a meal unless it has 50g+ of protein in it:lol: And add red meat. I think red meat is the best anabolic of the lot:thumbup1:


Strange how the body works sometimes mate :laugh: Could just be reducing the bloat and water well and hardening you up.

With regards to mine mate well my problem is obviously the job. Im out 11 or 12 hour days and on the raod..no cooking or heating..and not even time to stop to devour a plastic tub full of stuff sometimes..has to be fairly easy to eat on the road unfortunatly. I like to, and need to for energy and concentration, eat every couple of hours..even just a shake keeps the protein flowing and my mind off my belly lol. I love my red meat and used to eat it all the time..unfortunatly thats now gotta be teas and weekends only :thumbdown: Went through a stage of chewing cold steak everyday but got sick of it lol...

The missus is on a health kick at the min so shes got some pretty nice teas lined up for me mate..lots of meat and veg and low carb..all fresh so should be good 

Im going to stick to that diet for this week while i keep thinking bout it cept im going to:

1.Full tin of tuna at 10.30

2.Add in a yoghurt

3.Add in a protein bar

4.Add in another spoonful of peanut butter.

This should bump up protein and also cals will be around the 3600 mark i think and around 500 above my maintenance so should be in the right area..for now :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BBBBBBBBBB, you said you gained well on the 3000 cals. You got fat on any more. An online calculator doesn't know what your maintenance calories are. You do.

If you are happy with the gains, stick with what you are doing.

Just My opinion.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.roadking.co.uk/mobile-12v-and-24v-microwave-ovens/microwave-oven-samsung-roadmate-24v1.html


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> BBBBBBBBBB, you said you gained well on the 3000 cals. You got fat on any more. An online calculator doesn't know what your maintenance calories are. You do.
> 
> If you are happy with the gains, stick with what you are doing.
> 
> Just My opinion.


Tis a good opinion Tass :thumbup1: Im going to still stick with that diet but add the other half tin of tuna, a yoghurt and then..if i get real hungry..a protein bar. Il leave the extra PB for now maybe..see how my energy levels are this week. Not on cycle anymore and gonna be fcuked anyhow up at daft o clock and back to work again in the morning..

That reminds me..bed time :laugh:



Tassotti said:


> http://www.roadking.co.uk/mobile-12v-and-24v-microwave-ovens/microwave-oven-samsung-roadmate-24v1.html


 :lol: :lol: Nutter searching for that  You gona buy me one for next xmas?

I actually used to have an old one of them but it packed in and i get by ok with cold stuff now i reckon. Anyhow if im microwaving then i gotta be stopping..and big boy thats no good.. them wheels have gotta keep on rolling


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok here goes..for anyone who wants to know what im up to, or doing, or taking, or eating..its all here...

The 2012 story (1st part :laugh: )

Training split:

MON - CHEST, TRIS, ABS WEIGHTED

TUE - BACK, BIS, ABS ENDURANCE

WED - REST

THUR - TRAPS, SHOULDERS, CARDIO

FRI - LEGS

SAT - ABS/CORE/CARDIO

Diet: Around 3300 cals and 200g carbs.

5am - 3 weetabix with milk, orange juice with 25ml olive oil, 40g protein shake

7.30am - 1 Wholemeal bagel with 1 tin of tuna and spinach, fat free greek yoghurt

10am - Sandwich-2 slices wholemeal bread with 1 tin of tuna and spinach, half protein bar

12.30 - 300g Cottage Cheese with pineapple, half protein bar

3pm - 20g protein shake, 1tbsp peanut butter

5.30pm - 20g protein shake and 2 slices wholemeal bread

TRAIN 6PM

7.45pm - 40g protein shake and 20g dextrose

8.30pm - 1 100g Chicken breast and veg..meat and meals vary each night..always protein and veg with little or no carbs

9.30pm - 20g protein shake

BED

Gear:

Currently on PCT so am on 100mg Clomid a day, 20mg Nolva and the odd shot of HCG still. Will be staying away from anabolics for a little while after PCT, using peptides to bridge the gap.

Am waiting on some peptides, GHRP-2 and CJC-1293.

Will be doing these 3 x daily on training days and either twice daily or single bedtime shot on non-workout days.

Dose is 100mcg of each however many times daily as required.

Shot 1, 20 mins before breakfast, Shot 2, Post-workout, Shot 3 Before bed.

Will be using Niacin to increase night time GH pulses alond with my melatonin.

Melatonin is used at 3 and sometimes 4mg per night if im struggling sleeping.

Supps:

Whey isolate (includes glutamine and BCAA's), 4g Fish Oil, Multi-Vit, 1g Vit-C.

350mg Caffiene 1 hour pre-workout.

Dextrose powder PWO.

Goals:

Keep gaining and hold any extra lean weight

Make a big effort on abs/core

Try to involve 2 cardio sessions a week (however small lol).

Think thats all for now


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Missed last night..felt like sh1t so laid up early.

Feeling better today though and eaten well so will be heading up at 6 to do last nights sesh...

Chest and Tris..looking forward to it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You do a lot of abs BBB. I really should do more. Tend to overlook them sometimes.

Your plan looks good.

If you did want a few more cals in there, I'd increase the protein on 8.30pm meal. 100g chicken is very little. Look for 150-200g of meat/fish.

Also I think you need CJC-1295 not 1293. Check that if I was you.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ok here goes..for anyone who wants to know what im up to, or doing, or taking, or eating..its all here...
> 
> The 2012 story (1st part :laugh: )
> 
> ...


All looks awesome BBB.... just like you.... :001_tt2: tell me, what do you do for traps??x


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You do a lot of abs BBB. I really should do more. Tend to overlook them sometimes.
> 
> Your plan looks good.
> 
> ...


Nah i dont do any Tass mate thats the problem. Thats in my goals for this year to bring up my abs/core and so iv put it into the plan like i wrote above. They are there..just want to bring them up mate.

My tea changes each night. A chicken breast and veg is a basic cutting meal, but my missus is on a big health kick at the min and is knocking up some awesome teas for me. Last night was veg stir fry and tonight is a big 6 egg omlette with bacon and veg i think 

Your right bout the peps, its the CJC-1295 w/o dac we want, but on that site i told you about the mod grf 1-29 is called CJC-1293 for some reason, but its the right stuff iv checked on here.



Enjoy1 said:


> All looks awesome BBB.... just like you.... :001_tt2: tell me, what do you do for traps??x


Aww :wub: :laugh:

Everyone keeps asking me whats going on and what i do so i thought id list it all together.

What do i do for traps..wtf..you been with me in here for bout 6 months :lol: never read my workouts eh..part timer 

Last year was Barbell shrugs then Incline face down DB shrugs supersetted with DB Y-Raises. Hits all 3 ares of the traps and really built my lower traps between shoulder blades on that routine


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nah i dont do any Tass mate thats the problem. Thats in my goals for this year to bring up my abs/core and so iv put it into the plan like i wrote above. They are there..just want to bring them up mate.
> 
> My tea changes each night. A chicken breast and veg is a basic cutting meal, but my missus is on a big health kick at the min and is knocking up some awesome teas for me. Last night was veg stir fry and tonight is a big 6 egg omlette with bacon and veg i think
> 
> ...


See i cant do any of that shrug stuff, starts off ok then seem to loose form...was using the hammer strength machine for these and form ok for the first set or so then..!!! just seen a vid of Jim Stopanni using the standing calf machine to do the shrugs...am gonna give that a go... and alright grumpy breeks, yes i do read yer workouts... just wondered if yed changed yer routine from the supermanimpressions ...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> See i cant do any of that shrug stuff, starts off ok then seem to loose form...was using the hammer strength machine for these and form ok for the first set or so then..!!! just seen a vid of Jim Stopanni using the standing calf machine to do the shrugs...am gonna give that a go... and alright grumpy breeks, yes i do read yer workouts... just wondered if yed changed yer routine from the supermanimpressions ...


 :lol: :lol: ok ok truce hun :surrender:

Not trained traps again yet this year..thurs night il be on them. Not sure whether to change or not..the Y-Raises (supermanimpressions as you call them :laugh: ) really did some good with posture and my middle back. May swap in the inclines for some behind the backs on the smith machine.

Do you do upright rows with a barbell? Quite easy to do with good form, you can vary your hand spacing, we used to do heavy barbell shrugs supersetted with upright rows with the small barbells but holding them as wide a grip as possible i.e up against the discs...this hits them in a nice diffrent way.

Or simple db shrugs, dont go too heavy and just practice raising as high as poss and holding for a sec, keep your arms totally straight by your sides.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight -

The lads had all been in last night and done chest, so i just went with them and did Tuesdays sesh, will do mondays tomorrow.

TUE - BACK AND BICEPS...AND ABS 

Bent Over Rows 2x Warm up, 3x8

Wide Grip Chins 3x10

Reverse Grip Pulldowns 3x12

Narrow Cable Rows 3x12 supersetted with 3x20 Hypers holding a plate

EZ Curls 3x8

Incline DB Curls 3x10

Hammer Curls 3x12

High Cable Curls 2x Failure (holding tensed for a count)

Weighted Cable Curls 3x12

Decline Situps ( On highest incline with a mate throwing a 8kg medicine ball, catch, down, up, and throw back..and repeat lol) 3x12

Hanging Leg Raises 3x Failure (10, 8 ,6)

All good, weights are still down slightly from last year but will soon be back up again as im back eating again.

Really enjoyed abs strangely, the medicine ball catch situps were great, bit of fun and got plenty looks :laugh: Feeling them now great..

Happy all round..all good


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:001_tt2: :001_tt2::wub:I could tell, ye were scared of me for a second then...haha....

Some good ideas to try there pardner, i do upright rowing with barbell and will try the extra wide grip see how i go and im gonna give the calf raise thingy a go too.... :beer: thanx again hun...x


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :001_tt2: :001_tt2::wub:I could tell, ye were scared of me for a second then...haha....
> 
> Some good ideas to try there pardner, i do upright rowing with barbell and will try the extra wide grip see how i go and im gonna give the calf raise thingy a go too.... :beer: thanx again hun...x


Always a pleasure 

Just go lighter if you go wide on the grip, really used to feel it well though in the deep traps, go easy if it hurts your wrists or shoulders, but it shouldnt. Hammer strength machines are good aswell like you say. Theres a adjustable chest press/shoulder press in our gym we used to do them on there. Drop it so the handles are nearly on the floor, face outwards in in (away from the stack) then could shrug standing between the 2 handles, nice and smooth and could get a sh1tload of weight on it


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Enjoy1 said:


> tell me, what do you do for traps??x


Hopefully this year he will be keeping it shut :whistling: 

All going well mate,good start to 2012 so far ,hope you managing to ease back into work ok :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking good mate, I can see you practice what you preach with lots of variety in your workouts and hitting different angles.

Will you keep your routines for each muscle group the same for a set amount of weeks or do you mix it up from week to week?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Hopefully this year he will be keeping it shut :whistling:
> 
> All going well mate,good start to 2012 so far ,hope you managing to ease back into work ok :thumbup1:


Pmsl  good to have you back too Rob :lol: [email protected]

Works ok same old sh1t, diffrent year. My heads bit done in with it at the min, plus me nobhead boss is stil pushing my patience which I dont need. I fancy a change really but no idea what to do pal.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Looking good mate, I can see you practice what you preach with lots of variety in your workouts and hitting different angles.
> 
> Will you keep your routines for each muscle group the same for a set amount of weeks or do you mix it up from week to week?


Cheers mate  its what works for me anyhow.

Il prob stick with what I listed on the last page for a month or so then may have a change round wel see. Like to have a change every few months keep things new


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl  good to have you back too Rob :lol: [email protected]
> 
> Works ok same old sh1t, diffrent year. My heads bit done in with it at the min, plus me nobhead boss is stil pushing my patience which I dont need. I fancy a change really but no idea what to do pal.


 

Rubbish to hear bout work n your boss still pecking your head,tough one for you mate,as i said before,your pretty lucky in that you home every night and that as you know is few n far between these days for a yorkie bar eating fat geezer trucker :whistling: but you know what i mean plus money is decent for you also

Is it a total change from driving you looking for or you not sure?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

re work i think everywhere is the same - unless you work for yourself ..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Rubbish to hear bout work n your boss still pecking your head,tough one for you mate,as i said before,your pretty lucky in that you home every night and that as you know is few n far between these days for a yorkie bar eating fat geezer trucker :whistling: but you know what i mean plus money is decent for you also
> 
> Is it a total change from driving you looking for or you not sure?


Cant beat being home every night mate, and im lucky in that i get paid very good money for what i do..but i put the hours in for it. Just catching up with me abit, plus i cant speak to my boss 9 time sout of 10 without getting fired up with him...and tbh mate i dont need that sh1t. Not sure really what to do, may just sit Jan out settle back in but start asking about abit..its all about who you know 



Rykard said:


> re work i think everywhere is the same - unless you work for yourself ..


Yeah maybe mate, but owner drivers or self employed drivers is a hard way to go, alot of competititon at the min for not much work and i know alot of haulage companies running for literally no profit..just to keep the wheels rolling. Unless you got a good contract with someone then its tough.

Maybe another way i could go..working for myself or otherwise..just not sure yet i need a plan lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Have you thought of a complete change of career?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> Have you thought of a complete change of career?


Many many times mate..its just which way to go..for somewhere near the same cash..and with not so many qualifications lol :laugh:

Itl be right il get something sorted out.Missus is in a little bit of the same situation in deciding where to go next.

Anyhow enough of life problems an back to training..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Was wired for some reason last night so dropped 4mg of melotonin and slept like a log..happy days.

Feel well rested and really looking forward to tonight..

Big shoulders and traps workout coming up I think, 1st for a while.

And might..hopefully..fit cardio in  1st of 2012..and most of 2011 :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Was wired for some reason last night so dropped 4mg of melotonin and slept like a log..happy days.
> 
> Feel well rested and really looking forward to tonight..
> 
> ...


Who`s shoulders are you training tonight? :whistling: Have i come in the wrong journal :confused1: .... BBB + Cardio ???? Never gonna happen  :laugh:

Morning mate,expecting a good report from training from you for once maybe even a video to to back it up :whistling:  Have a good day :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Who`s shoulders are you training tonight? :whistling: Have i come in the wrong journal :confused1: .... BBB + Cardio ???? Never gonna happen  :laugh:
> 
> Morning mate,expecting a good report from training from you for once maybe even a video to to back it up :whistling:  Have a good day :thumb:


Well it sure aint yours fella  :lol:

And mate im gona suprise the world tonight with my super cardio power..no videos this week il be giving everyone a laugh anyhow :laugh: now wheres them running trainers.. :lol:

Feel good today Rob, been 3 weeks since I last trained shouldes and I love doing them so am up for a good 1 tonight. Might not be throwing the 50s round 1st time out but wel see


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Well it sure aint yours fella  :lol:
> 
> And mate im gona suprise the world tonight with my super cardio power..no videos this week il be giving everyone a laugh anyhow :laugh: now wheres them running trainers.. :lol:
> 
> Feel good today Rob, been 3 weeks since I last trained shouldes and I love doing them so am up for a good 1 tonight. Might not be throwing the 50s round 1st time out but wel see


You couldnt carry my shoulders mate so knew they werent mine :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sounds like your well up for it tonight pal,is this the 1st training since coming off,cant remember,still feeling good strength wise? am sure it wont be long before you back to pushing the 50`s mate no bother :thumb:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Ello mate, thought i'd drop by and have a little read, see how you train.

Take it your gym is reasonibly well equipped having 50's, last 2 i've been to have stopped @ 40 and now 36 @ Pure, quite sh't really.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> You couldnt carry my shoulders mate so knew they werent mine :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sounds like your well up for it tonight pal,is this the 1st training since coming off,cant remember,still feeling good strength wise? am sure it wont be long before you back to pushing the 50`s mate no bother :thumb:


 :lol:

This week is 1st one that iv been totally clear of gear mate, dropped bout 4lb over xmas til now, but back dieting this week so il still get it back ok. The last time I trained shoulders was 3 weeks, missed the thurs I broke up cos was on the pi55 

Shoulders grow easy so love training them..see how the strength is later..nice to do 50s for full sets like before xmas but I doubt it :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Ello mate, thought i'd drop by and have a little read, see how you train.
> 
> Take it your gym is reasonibly well equipped having 50's, last 2 i've been to have stopped @ 40 and now 36 @ Pure, quite sh't really.


Cheers for dropping by mate 

We have the db rack goes up to 55s then got a set of cast 60 and 65s aswell. Its a great setup mate. Guess if your doing 36s now your already limited. Do they have plenty free weights instead?

Couple pages back iv got everything listed that im doing,training and eating at the min. Plenty of awesome workouts back end of last year mate..


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Not really mate, its quite limited, they have 2 barbell racks and a smiths and only 4 25kg plates and 4 20kg's.

It was ok for a while but i'm starting to out grow the place, 2 reasons I stick with it, its £16.99pm for a 24hr gym and my mates go there. I moved to Leeds from Huddersfield a few years ago, still got lots of mates in hudds but if it wasn't for my gym mates i'd have none in Leeds.

If I carry on like this i'm gona have to look elswhere, I was shoulder pressing 22's at the start of the year or summut daft like that.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

what sort of rep range are you using?


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like you are well fired up for your session today hun, get on that cardio ...look forward to hearing how long you lasted.. :thumb: Shoulders blast....i love doing shoulders, how can you go so long and not train your shoulders... mind you , with boulders like you got you dont need to i guess??? lol :laugh: for no other reason than i can.. heres a couple of these for you today... :001_tt2: :001_tt2: get to it...


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

what cardio are you doing , I went back on the cross trainer and had forgot how hard it was - easier on the joints though...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Not really mate, its quite limited, they have 2 barbell racks and a smiths and only 4 25kg plates and 4 20kg's.
> 
> It was ok for a while but i'm starting to out grow the place, 2 reasons I stick with it, its £16.99pm for a 24hr gym and my mates go there. I moved to Leeds from Huddersfield a few years ago, still got lots of mates in hudds but if it wasn't for my gym mates i'd have none in Leeds.
> 
> If I carry on like this i'm gona have to look elswhere, I was shoulder pressing 22's at the start of the year or summut daft like that.


You move with work or for a lass mate?

Shame bout the gym pal sounds like your outgrowing it and itl hold you back.

There another gym nearby you could use? Even just for certain sessions when you need extra weight..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> what sort of rep range are you using?





Rykard said:


> what cardio are you doing , I went back on the cross trainer and had forgot how hard it was - easier on the joints though...


Reps are never less than 8 mate, usually 10 to 12. Shoulders with the 50s was for 10 full reps back end of last year.

Cardio tonight mate im thinking crosstrainer and bike, probley a mix of both cos il be fcuked


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Sounds like you are well fired up for your session today hun, get on that cardio ...look forward to hearing how long you lasted.. :thumb: Shoulders blast....i love doing shoulders, how can you go so long and not train your shoulders... mind you , with boulders like you got you dont need to i guess??? lol :laugh: for no other reason than i can.. heres a couple of these for you today... :001_tt2: :001_tt2: get to it...


You not remember I last well ?? :lol: 

Love shoulders..and yes theyre awesome your right :laugh:

Joking aside theyve always grown so easily, these days I dont have to train with much volume. Dont do any front delt isolation work at all.

All the boys love it when you throw them :001_tt2: about dont they :lol:

Hope your good..


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Reps are never less than 8 mate, usually 10 to 12. Shoulders with the 50s was for 10 full reps back end of last year.
> 
> Cardio tonight mate im thinking crosstrainer and bike, probley a mix of both cos il be fcuked


I sometimes do a mini triathlon - 10 mins rower -> 10 mins bike -> 10 mins treadmill or xtrainer - this will finish you off a treat... did if for 20 mins over christmas i was totally wasted

i can't spend too much time on the gym bikes as after about 25 mins i get numb nuts...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok..Trained tonight...usual workout.

THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS

Barbell Shrugs 2x Warm Up then 3x10 holding at the top for a sec

Incline DB Shrugs 3x12

Y-Raises 3x12

Seated Overhead DB Press 4x10,8,8,8

DB Laterals 2x12 then 1x Triple Dropset to failure

Rear Delt Machine 3x12

Then.. :laugh: ...

1000m on the rower

8 min Hill Climb programme on the bike

10 min Hill Climb on the crosstrainer

Then.. totally fcuked and laid out on a bench :lol: :lol

So thats 23 mins cardio :thumb: ( Rep me to your hearts content everyone :lol: )

The weights was a good session, good to be working them again and felt good.

Overhead presses were down to 46 for 8's, but i havent trained for 3 weeks and only back dieting this week, theyl be back up top weight in a couple of weeks.

Everything else was normal weight.

Cardio was suprisingly enjoyable, was totally wiped by the end of it, but now im home im feeling pretty good and chuffed with myself for getting it done.

Time i came off the crosstrainer i looked like id been swimming though :lol:

Sooo... All good


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man. I haven't quite made the step over to the cardio side just yet lol....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

way to go on the cardio :clap: keep a record of what you do and try to beat it each time and it does get slightly easier...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good man. I haven't quite made the step over to the cardio side just yet lol....


Cheers Ming  sounds daft saying it really but 23 mins is good going for me I reckon and I reckon il stick at it just a couple times a week, along with me new ab/core sessions and see where it takes me.

Try the jump over mate, its nearly as easy as slipping from being natty over to the darkside :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> way to go on the cardio :clap: keep a record of what you do and try to beat it each time and it does get slightly easier...


Cheers Ryk appreciate it mate!

Went with your suggestion doing a mini circuit and it worked. Didnt get bored on anything and just when it was about enough then we swapped.

Also useful just teaching me how to set the machines up haha theres like a hundred buttons to press before you actualy do anything :lol:

I know nowt much about heat rates..mine was at about 150 and im 36. Is that bout the right range?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers Ryk appreciate it mate!
> 
> Went with your suggestion doing a mini circuit and it worked. Didnt get bored on anything and just when it was about enough then we swapped.
> 
> ...


the life cycle machines usually have a diagram with a sliding scale on it - i use this as a general guide as my rate sometime struggles to get up there.

with regards to the buttons and programs -

Concept 2 Rower I stick with Level 7 and go for either time (10/15/20 mins) 90% of the time with a consistent stroke 29-31 spm and aim for a better distance than last time or distance 1000m and go all out and try to beat my last time.

On the other life fitness machines - I usually choose one of the hill (hill+) options so it is like interval training HIIT type stuff and try to keep an even tempo whilst the resistance goes up and down.

On the bike you could try tabata - 20 secs as fast as you can followed by 10 secs rest for 4 mins of balls out training, it also works for bodyweight squats and stuff too.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

BigBarnBoy said:


> You move with work or for a lass mate?
> 
> Shame bout the gym pal sounds like your outgrowing it and itl hold you back.
> 
> There another gym nearby you could use? Even just for certain sessions when you need extra weight..


Moved for work, lass moved with me.

I'm gona be doing a PT course in summer so hopefully that should open new doors for training along with a job for life.

I need to strat doing some cardio again too, I usually run out doors in the evening but its too fooking dark and cold atm, hate cardio in the gym, bores the sh't outa me.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going on the workout and the cardio mate :thumb:

Is this journal gonna be all about cross trainers n rowers now instead of concentrating on 50kg dumbell pressing and getting awesome? :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> the life cycle machines usually have a diagram with a sliding scale on it - i use this as a general guide as my rate sometime struggles to get up there.
> 
> with regards to the buttons and programs -
> 
> ...


Great info mate cheers for that :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Moved for work, lass moved with me.
> 
> I'm gona be doing a PT course in summer so hopefully that should open new doors for training along with a job for life.
> 
> I need to strat doing some cardio again too, I usually run out doors in the evening but its too fooking dark and cold atm, hate cardio in the gym, bores the sh't outa me.


Cant argue with that mate, no idea how them fitness wierdos run on the treadmill for hours on end :lol:

My little bit last night was good crack though, good how we mixed it up and kept moving. Plus was doing it with a 20 odd stone ex-powerlifter whos a fat [email protected] now :laugh: and the young lad who trains with us whos spent most of xmas off his head and is as fit as me..was entertaining for all :lol:

Good luck with the PT course,was gona do it myself few years ago..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Nice going on the workout and the cardio mate :thumb:
> 
> Is this journal gonna be all about cross trainers n rowers now instead of concentrating on 50kg dumbell pressing and getting awesome? :laugh:


Is it fcuk :lol: :lol:

You know me better than that mate lol..cardio is way down the list..

But its there somewhere and I gotta do it


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cant argue with that mate, no idea how them fitness wierdos run on the treadmill for hours on end :lol:
> 
> My little bit last night was good crack though, good how we mixed it up and kept moving. Plus was doing it with a 20 odd stone ex-powerlifter whos a fat [email protected] now :laugh: and the young lad who trains with us whos spent most of xmas off his head and is as fit as me..was entertaining for all :lol:
> 
> Good luck with the PT course,was gona do it myself few years ago..


Some people have gym memberships just for the treadmill... mental, although I may be a little bit of a fitness wierdo myself as I like running more than the average person?

Looking forward to doing PT course, i'm stay at home dad at the moment, only been a week and i'm already bored fekless of cooking and cleaning.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb:  Wheres your lasting power my little duracell bunny....:laugh: 23 minutes....and counting... still..at least you can say you done a cardio sesh this week...!! So big :rockon: to you x.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:  Wheres your lasting power my little duracell bunny....:laugh: 23 minutes....and counting... still..at least you can say you done a cardio sesh this week...!! So big :rockon: to you x.


Pmsl :lol: :lol:

18 stone might be not so good on a crosstrainer..but when it comes down to the other business then the big boys are the best there is 

Legs tonight and more abs..


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:  Wheres your lasting power my little duracell bunny....:laugh: 23 minutes....and counting... still..at least you can say you done a cardio sesh this week...!! So big :rockon: to you x.


Give him a break ( ok BBB) it's on 23 mins now in a couple of months it will be an hour and he will love it ( don't let me down now BBB)


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> Give him a break ( ok BBB) it's on 23 mins now in a couple of months it will be an hour and he will love it ( don't let me down now BBB)


 :lol:

Good man fighting my corner have yourself some reps for your troubles lol  :laugh:

And you do mean an hour over the whole week dont you.. :laugh:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

us 'big' guys got to stick together when these little 'whippets' start giving us sh1t..


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl :lol: :lol:
> 
> 18 stone might be not so good on a crosstrainer..but when it comes down to the other business then the big boys are the best there is
> 
> Legs tonight and more abs..


 :001_tt2: :001_tt2:Oh yeah,... dont i know it....lol x:devil2:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :001_tt2: :001_tt2:Oh yeah,... dont i know it....lol x:devil2:


 :rolleye:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rykard said:


> us 'big' guys got to stick together when these little 'whippets' start giving us sh1t..


Yeah mate, me n Enjoy are with ya :rockon: ...... Ming n BBB know your place ok :ban: ..................................................... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained just now....

FRI - LEGS

Squat 2x 40 reps with a plate warm up

Hack Squat 3x12

Leg Press 3x12

Extensions 3x15 full stack

SLDL 3x10

Ham Curls 3x15

Seated Calf Raises 4x20,15,10,5 adding a plate

Feeling totally fcuked to be honest lol..maybe end of the week 1st week back and all that sh1t..and didnt take as much water on board as i normally do today so maybe a little dehydrated aswell. Felt good though, still using nice weights and round and abou the same as i was back end of last year so pretty happy.

Gonna achieve absoloutly fcuk all tonight except lie on the couch happy days :lol:

Enjoy your Friday nights all


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Trained just now....
> 
> FRI - LEGS
> 
> ...


Achieved more than me today BBB! nice legs....an all that...lol... awarded myself the day off... get your feet up and rubbish telly on.. enjoy your well deserved night of lubbering...  :001_tt2: :001_tt2: (cant resist givin u them) x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Trained just now....
> 
> FRI - LEGS
> 
> ...


the cardio may have taken more out than you thought... good workout though.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Something strange going on at the minute...trained yesterday...

SAT - CARDIO AND ABS :lol:

Was abit stressed out at home yesterday and needed to get out for abit so i thought fcuk it..il actually stick to my plan for the start of the year :laugh:

I did:

2000m Rower level 10 - took me 9 mins

10 mins level 12 hill climb on the bike keeping pedal speed the same (or trying to)

12 mins level 12 hill climb on the crosstrainer

32 mins total straight from 1 to the next..and actually enjoyed it though it nearly honestly killed me. Throat was hurting from breathing hard lol.

Then did 4 sets on the weighted crunch machine on around 50kg.

Then did 3 sets unweighted floor crunches and 2 sets reverse crunches.

Finished by trying doing a plank...fcuk me theyre hard :lol: didnt last so long on that i was totally done in by then though.

All good though and stomach feels tighter so happy days.

Just about to tuck into my huge Sun dinner to make up for doing that little lot though


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Weirdo!!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Something strange going on at the minute...trained yesterday...
> 
> SAT - CARDIO AND ABS :lol:
> 
> ...


wow!!! way to go , just got in from a 2 hour walk round the villlage - god it was cold..

re the planks make sure you don't let your hips drop as this will injure your lower back. (they are a lot harder than they look aren't they - google the world record for a laugh)

55 mins of cardio this year so far :clap:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Weirdo!!


 :lol: :lol:

Mate dont be a stranger..i need you to keep reminding me what im ACTUALLY about :lol:

A week of throwing stupidly heavy weights around awaits me....


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Something strange going on at the minute...trained yesterday...
> 
> SAT - CARDIO AND ABS :lol:
> 
> ...


 :thumb :Well done pardner, yer really flying some with that cardio/abs now.... and the benefit of a lovely tight tum...keep it up big guy yer doing brilliant... :001_tt2:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mate dont be a stranger..i need you to keep reminding me what im ACTUALLY about :lol:
> 
> A week of throwing stupidly heavy weights around awaits me....


Yes, bro. Weights are cardio lol. Just remember that this fitness thingy is like a slow acting disease, seems like nothing then suddenly you are buying lycra shorts and sweatbands and jumping up and down on a steppa and eating your porridge with water and all sorts of crazy stuff:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> wow!!! way to go , just got in from a 2 hour walk round the villlage - god it was cold..
> 
> re the planks make sure you don't let your hips drop as this will injure your lower back. (they are a lot harder than they look aren't they - google the world record for a laugh)
> 
> 55 mins of cardio this year so far :clap:


Well an hour a week over 2 sessions gotta help abit seeing as i dont ever do any..

Not taking over though..sorry but weights is where its at and always will be 



Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Well done pardner, yer really flying some with that cardio/abs now.... and the benefit of a lovely tight tum...keep it up big guy yer doing brilliant... :001_tt2:


Cheers missus :thumb: Back to business as usual tomorrow night though


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yes, bro. Weights are cardio lol. Just remember that this fitness thingy is like a slow acting disease, seems like nothing then suddenly you are buying lycra shorts and sweatbands and jumping up and down on a steppa and eating your porridge with water and all sorts of crazy stuff:lol: :lol:


Pmsl :lol: :lol: 

16 years of weights has done me proud mate, mixed with bucketloads of gear its kept me just above the heart attack line no problem :lol:

Back to normal tomorrow im sure..

Porridge is done with milk. End of. Whatever she tells you.... :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Who tells me...? :innocent:

I know mate, the weights are the prize. I need to get a bit fitter tbh and may well do a bit on the rowing machine this year. I won't be doing any running though, that's a definite. I've got a high resting pulse rate, around the 90 mark, but I've always had this even when I was young and ran long distance for the county. My blood pressure has always been high side of normal too, but has dropped a little to 140 over 82 the last few times I've had it checked. I'm just an extreme kinda guy:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl :lol: :lol:
> 
> 16 years of weights has done me proud mate, mixed with bucketloads of gear its kept me just above the heart attack line no problem :lol:
> 
> ...


 :tt2: Ahem, to whom are ya referring....:whistling:water and salt, the proper way!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Enjoy1 said:


> :tt2: Ahem, to whom are ya referring....:whistling:water and salt, the proper way!!


Proper jock talking right there :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Who tells me...? :innocent:
> 
> I know mate, the weights are the prize. I need to get a bit fitter tbh and may well do a bit on the rowing machine this year. I won't be doing any running though, that's a definite. I've got a high resting pulse rate, around the 90 mark, but I've always had this even when I was young and ran long distance for the county. My blood pressure has always been high side of normal too, but has dropped a little to 140 over 82 the last few times I've had it checked. I'm just an extreme kinda guy:whistling: :lol:


That must be it mate 

In all honesty mate thats all im after, just a little fitter..well any fitness actually :laugh: I go balls to the wall training for a hour or hour and a half and have been doing for years so that gets you so far, just notice little things now where i gotta catch my breath..so time to do abit. Il not run either, hate it mate, my knees and shins hurt. The other stuff isgoing well, twice a week should do the trick for me 

Not had my blood pressure done in a while..may do tomorrow night before training


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :tt2: Ahem, to whom are ya referring....:whistling:water and salt, the proper way!!


B0llocks  Anyhow thats you and brother Mings discussion..im saying nowt.

Except that your wrong


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Proper jock talking right there :lol:


Mate you dont know the half of it..things get real strange North of me.... :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Peps have arrived at last :thumb: :thumb : whooo happy days...

Will be getting these mixed up and ready to go for tomorrow morning cant wait to get started.

Bit of a sh1t day at work today abit of schoolboy bitchy [email protected] i kept myself out of and kept focussed on tonight.

Had enough of messing about with cardio for a few days and ready to move some weight... chest and tris tonight ready for it :2guns:

Still on 100mg Clomid a day..hormones will be all over..maybe thats whats caused the female style cardio burst.... :rolleye:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Peps have arrived at last :thumb: :thumb : whooo happy days...
> 
> Will be getting these mixed up and ready to go for tomorrow morning cant wait to get started.
> 
> ...


Yay!! luvin it....daddys back.....get on that awsome big boy stuff, enuf faneying around with the cardio....lol....go smash it hun...lol:thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Something strange going on at the minute...trained yesterday...
> 
> SAT - CARDIO AND ABS :lol:
> 
> ...





Mingster said:


> Weirdo!!


Cardio king n swiss ball geezer ...... Looks like it coming to the fore how you north east lads roll :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Yay!! luvin it....daddys back.....get on that awsome big boy stuff, enuf faneying around with the cardio....lol....go smash it hun...lol:thumb:


You better belive it slim..i may take the odd wierd detour now and again but you know what im all about... 



Rob68 said:


> Cardio king n swiss ball geezer ...... Looks like it coming to the fore how you north east lads roll :whistling:


 :lol: :lol:

Now Rob il let you away with that...il not mention your "cold"..the similar thing to what i had when you all sat here and tol me to stop being a fanny and get to the gym...

Yep... il not say anything


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight..

MON - CHEST AND TRIS

Flat Bench 2 x Warm up then 3 x 10, 8, 7

Incline Smith 3 x 12

DB Flyes 3 x 12

Cable Crossovers 2 x 15 supersetted with Low to High Crossovers to failure

Close Grip Bench 3 x 8

Overhead Machine Extensions 3 x 12

Skullcrushers 3 x 12

V-Bar Pressdowns 2 x Failure superset with Rope Pressdown 2 x Failure

Awesome session tonight back at it properly 

Flat bench tonight was back to 3 lids (140kg for 10,8,7) which i was happy with seeing as im just back to it and clean of any gear at the min. Will have it back to 3 sets of 10 again then onwards and upwards.

Everything else was back on my on cycle weights just about so very happy.

Triceps feel totally full and done in, arms real swelled and awesome 

Have mixed my peps up and am just about to take my 1st shot pre-bed, along with 200mg Niacin and 3mg Melatonin...should be a deep sleep GH powered productive nights sleep :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good workout - see the cardio lacking lol

why do you use the smith machine I thought everyone frowned on them as they have a restricted range of motion?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> You better belive it slim..i may take the odd wierd detour now and again but you know what im all about...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


LOL My memories going mate dont remember ever telling people to man-up or owt when they poorly .... nope not me :whistling: ..... 



BigBarnBoy said:


> Trained tonight..
> 
> MON - CHEST AND TRIS
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good session keep going pal :thumb:



Rykard said:


> good workout - see the cardio lacking lol
> 
> why do you use the smith machine I thought everyone frowned on them as they have a restricted range of motion?


Youll be giving him heart attack ,cardio being mentioned in here twice this week lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Your not stuck on the running machine unable to get off are you lol hope you ok mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Your not stuck on the running machine unable to get off are you lol hope you ok mate :thumbup1:


Or engrossed in the latest lycra wear catalogues lol. Mr Motivator here we come :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Mingster said:


> Or engrossed in the latest lycra wear catalogues lol. Mr Motivator here we come :lol: :lol:


how do I cleanse my brain of these images ???? :scared:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Or engrossed in the latest lycra wear catalogues lol. Mr Motivator here we come :lol: :lol:


Do you reckon he will wear the head band to ? :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Do you reckon he will wear the head band to ? :lol:


A bright pink fluffy one if I'm not very much mistaken,,,, :lol: :lol:

And on that note I'm off to bed lol....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=physical+video+olivia+newton-john&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1366&bih=643&tbm=isch&tbnid=buxGXKVDFGqYmM:&imgrefurl=http://models.com/feed/%3Ftag%3Dcory-bond&docid=uBuhE4RFJlq6FM&imgurl=http://i.models.com/feed/i/2009/11/vn16_47.jpg&w=1296&h=783&ei=rokWT5i_OJGyhAfIyMWgAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=904&vpy=358&dur=2165&hovh=174&hovw=289&tx=76&ty=198&sig=117693895552066043670&page=1&tbnh=115&tbnw=191&start=0&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:0


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Mingster said:


> A bright pink fluffy one
> 
> And on that note I'm off to bed lol....


probably not the best choice of phrase


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rykard said:


> probably not the best choice of phrase


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> good workout - see the cardio lacking lol
> 
> why do you use the smith machine I thought everyone frowned on them as they have a restricted range of motion?


Iv no idea why mate but with my age old front delt shoulder injury I can use the smith with no pain even at low reps. Incline db presses have me in agony straight away. Must be something to do with the balance of it..


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey BBB, hope your ok?... just taking a rest after all that big boy effort the other night....in the gym i mean of course  Anyway, dont listen to them, pink and fluffy...you could get away with that...as someone whos not afraid to show their feminine side because you are so secure in your masculinity... :tt2: :001_tt2: Missing ya...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Your not stuck on the running machine unable to get off are you lol hope you ok mate :thumbup1:





Mingster said:


> Or engrossed in the latest lycra wear catalogues lol. Mr Motivator here we come :lol: :lol:


Pmsl :lol: :lol :lol:

You funny fcukers haha 2 days away and you got me laughing :laugh:

You just wait and see..il be on telly next year 19 stone ripped up and winning the great north run :lol: maybe..


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> .il be on telly next year 19 stone ripped up and winning the great north run :lol: maybe..


in a pink unitard?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> how do I cleanse my brain of these images ???? :scared:


Just tell them to stop mate, cant be good to think of when you go to sleep on a night :lol:



Rob68 said:


> Do you reckon he will wear the head band to ? :lol:


Yes mate to hold my long flowing locks in place :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> A bright pink fluffy one if I'm not very much mistaken,,,, :lol: :lol:
> 
> And on that note I'm off to bed lol....


Im sorry mate, it didnt fit me after all, your head must be too big it had been well stretched. Il return it with the heap of lycra mags when im passed yours later today cheers :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl :lol: :lol :lol:
> 
> You funny fcukers haha 2 days away and you got me laughing :laugh:
> 
> You just wait and see..il be on telly next year 19 stone ripped up and winning the great north run :lol: maybe..


 :whistling:
View attachment 72961


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey BBB, hope your ok?... just taking a rest after all that big boy effort the other night....in the gym i mean of course  Anyway, dont listen to them, pink and fluffy...you could get away with that...as someone whos not afraid to show their feminine side because you are so secure in your masculinity... :tt2: :001_tt2: Missing ya...


Haha is that a pi55 take or a compliment..im not sure but il side with the 1st :lol:

Busy at work hun and yeah that took it out of me..and the gym did 

Back now


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> in a pink unitard?


Cheeky [email protected] 

You got 1 I can lend?


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

How it all going then pal?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheeky [email protected]
> 
> You got 1 I can lend?


unfortunately my fat ass split all mine ...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :whistling:
> View attachment 72961


Lunatic :lol: :nono:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> How it all going then pal?


All going well heavy fella..cheers :thumbup1:

Just having a catch up and an update iv had a busy few days.

How you getting on? Il catch up on yours later pal


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok bit of normalness for a sec..trained last night.

TUE - BACK AND BICEPS

Bent over row 2x warm up then 3x8

Wide grips chins 3x failure (12, 10, 10)

Reverse grip pulldowns 3x12

Narrow cable rows 2x12 1x dropset to failure

Hypers

EZ Curls 3x10

Incline db curls 3x12

Hammer curls 3x12

High single arm cable curls 2x Failure

Was a pretty good session, felt pretty tired though maybe because I didnt have my caffiene hit 1st I forgot it..

Strength good though,dont seem to have lost any after coming off cycle and its 5 weeks now so fairly happy.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ok bit of normalness for a sec..trained last night *in my lycra *
> 
> TUE - BACK AND BICEPS
> 
> ...


Nice going bud especially as you off at the mo keep on pushing mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Update on my new use of peptides..

Into my new routine of 100mcg each of GHRP-2 and CJC 1293, 3 times daily.

1st when I wake up, 2nd is pre-workout and 3rd is before bed.

Its a longer term plan as if using GH, but already I feel alot better in myself its strange. Feel my mood is lifted, im feeling pumped all the time, and the night shots a sending me into a real deep GH powered sleep.

Along with 200mg Niacin taken an hour before kip to boost the night time GH pulses even more..plus still using 3mg Melatonin..and im not waking through the night now  big achievement for me!

Should get the growth fat burning effects aswell plus longer term muscle building.

Cept for that im still on 100mg Clomid and 20mg Nolva a day.

Happy days


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Nice going bud especially as you off at the mo keep on pushing mate :thumbup1:


Nice edit.. [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:lol: :lol: you love me really


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good going glad the weights are still up


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Im sorry mate, it didnt fit me after all, your head must be too big it had been well stretched. Il return it with the heap of lycra mags when im passed yours later today cheers :lol:


Oh, sorry mate, my mistake. Was just going off those holiday snaps you sent me.... :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Oh, sorry mate, my mistake. Was just going off those holiday snaps you sent me.... :whistling:


Hold on a sec...isnt..that... Rob from the 70's again??!! :rolleye:

:lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ok bit of normalness for a sec..trained last night.
> 
> TUE - BACK AND BICEPS
> 
> ...


 

:rockon:Im allowed a moment of picturing the above.............my favourite thing to admire being done correctly by a big boy (in the gym) :001_tt2: . Seeing the back view of the biceps and the shape of the back as its done in its correct form... oh yeah... any video evidence of this?? just so i can see your form you understand...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :rockon:Im allowed a moment of picturing the above.............my favourite thing to admire being done correctly by a big boy (in the gym) :001_tt2: . Seeing the back view of the biceps and the shape of the back as its done in its correct form... oh yeah... any video evidence of this?? just so i can see your form you understand...


Suuurreee... 

No vids, but if you can convince my training partners from yesterday, a couple of 20 stone test fueled blokes, to video me from behind for you, then il do it :lol:

I love them to finish off, awesome pump thats still cramped up 2 days later :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Suuurreee...
> 
> No vids, but if you can convince my training partners from yesterday, a couple of 20 stone test fueled blokes, to video me from behind for you, then il do it :lol:
> 
> I love them to finish off, awesome pump thats still cramped up 2 days later :laugh:


Namez and address please, bribe money on the way... :001_tt2:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Another top notch nights kip last night, wierd how deep of a sleep iv been in the last 2 nights..is all good 

Broke my diet today 1st time in ages..stopped for a big XL sausage bacon mushroon and onion butty splattered with red sauce..trucker style :lol: :lol:

Wasnt really that hungry just fancied one :laugh:

Traps and shoulders tonight cant wait..oh yeah and cardio


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

sometimes eating something you fancy is good for you mentally :beer:

will all this cardio you'll be shredded in no time :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> sometimes eating something you fancy is good for you mentally :beer:
> 
> will all this cardio you'll be shredded in no time :thumb:


Haha well it went down real good pal, nearly took my fingers off in the rush :lol:

I dont know about shredded :laugh: if I can run up the stairs and not realise then thats a good improvement lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

don't know whether I posted this here before or not - but when i started a the start of last year i struggled to walk up 2 flights of stairs at work without getting breathless - a couple of weeks ago I bounded up them 2 steps at a time and was hardly breathing any different to normal...

also if you are fitter cardio wise you can push the weights harder as you will be able to get more oxygen around the system..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Oh, sorry mate, my mistake. Was just going off those holiday snaps you sent me.... :whistling:





BigBarnBoy said:


> Hold on a sec...isnt..that... Rob from the 70's again??!! :rolleye:
> 
> :lol:


Fcking 70`s ? :cursing: ........................................

1990 southern california is when i rolled like that :lol: :lol:

View attachment 73065


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Fcking 70`s ? :cursing: ........................................
> 
> 1990 southern california is when i rolled like that :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 73065


 :lol: :lol:

Look at the guns on them boys :lol:

Sorry mate your right about the 70s bit...

I meant 70s porn lookalike mixed with an early 90s crazy rave get up 

:lol: mate you always brighten my day


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Look at the guns on them boys :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I went to far on the cutting in them days fuelled by mdma and a lot of cardio ....

Glad i brighten your day :cursing: :lol: :lol: god help me when you know who cops a look at that pic ffs :no: :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

What pic? :innocent: :lol:

Oh, you mean the one of John Lennon and Lena Zavarini's love children...? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> What pic? :innocent: :lol:
> 
> Oh, you mean the one of John Lennon and Lena Zavarini's love children...? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Another top notch nights kip last night, wierd how deep of a sleep iv been in the last 2 nights..is all good
> 
> Broke my diet today 1st time in ages..stopped for a big XL sausage bacon mushroon and onion butty splattered with red sauce..trucker style :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Hope that buttie helped fuel your workout hun.... traps and shoulders training session eh pardner.. :cowboy: me too!! As long as yours feels as good as mine did.........  and i tried out yer superman move....hell yeah!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hope that buttie helped fuel your workout hun.... traps and shoulders training session eh pardner.. :cowboy: me too!! As long as yours feels as good as mine did.........  and i tried out yer superman move....hell yeah!!


Something worked hun, was on top form tonight :thumb:

Glad my clever moves are working for you..i aint just a pretty face am i :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS

Barbell Shrugs 2x50 warm up then 2x10 (did these with 140kg tonight without the straps, 1st time since i did my arm so was happy)

Incline DB Shrugs 3x10

DB Y-Raises 3x12

Seated DB Shoulder Press 3x10 (very happy tonight, hit 3 full sets with the 48's which is great now off cycle, means iv kept my strength  )

Lateral Raises 2x12 then a triple db dropset to finish

Rear Delt Machine flyes 3x12

ABS 

Incline Crunches catching and throwing a 8kg medicine ball 3x15

Hanging Leg Raises 3x 12,10,10 (these are getting easier at last..a little)

Finished with...CARDIO  (a little)

2000m on the rower quick as we could, mine was about 9mins which is probably sh1t, but its an improvement for me :thumbup1:

Totally done in after that little lot, pushing hard with the weights then abs supersets and straight on to rower. Did it all in around 1hr20 at a good pace, which was good considering were still pushing nice weights.

All good :thumb:

A peptide shot, a melatonin tab and a good nights kip awaits


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Heck, your shoulders session was almost as good as mine....lol:laugh: and you did abs and cardio on top of it all...strength holding up is awesome hun...bet your one happy happy BBB!! Fantastic stuff... :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

great session - cardio looks good too..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Something worked hun, was on top form tonight :thumb:
> 
> Glad my clever moves are working for you..i aint just a pretty face am i :lol:


 :lol: :lol:



BigBarnBoy said:


> THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS
> 
> Barbell Shrugs 2x50 warm up then 2x10 (did these with 140kg tonight without the straps, 1st time since i did my arm so was happy)
> 
> ...


Great looking workout BBB :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Heck, your shoulders session was almost as good as mine....lol:laugh: and you did abs and cardio on top of it all...strength holding up is awesome hun...bet your one happy happy BBB!! Fantastic stuff... :thumb:


Nearly?!  Im the daddy..

Was great last night, pumped to hell but my recovery seems great at the min, no soreness and all good..and yeah I reckon another couple of weeks and il be shifting my on cycle weights again


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> great session - cardio looks good too..


Cheers Ryk!

Enjoyed it yeah,abs was a laugh again and the cardio..well 10mins is better than nowt,plus the whole sesh was done fast even with the weights used so was totally done in mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Great looking workout BBB :thumb:


I guess the :lol: was a the pretty face 

Cheers mate, how you feeling now?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> I guess the :lol: was a the pretty face
> 
> Cheers mate, how you feeling now?


Guess what you like mr clever moves :lol: :lol:

Feeling ok still coughing alot but getting there bud few more days should be ok enough to drag my awesomeness back to the gym :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers Ryk!
> 
> Enjoyed it yeah,abs was a laugh again and the cardio..well 10mins is better than nowt,plus the whole sesh was done fast even with the weights used so was totally done in mate


the cardios obvious;y starting to kick in and it's helping the weights too..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Guess what you like mr clever moves :lol: :lol:
> 
> Feeling ok still coughing alot but getting there bud few more days should be ok enough to drag my awesomeness back to the gym :whistling: :lol:


Glad you on the mend pal, bring on next week 

Honestly mate I cant wait..wont have to listen to you fcukin moan anymore :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> the cardios obvious;y starting to kick in and it's helping the weights too..


Happy days


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Glad you on the mend pal, bring on next week
> 
> Honestly mate I cant wait..wont have to listen to you fcukin moan anymore :lol: :lol:


 :nono: :nono:

Negged 

Unsubscribed 

Tw4t


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :nono: :nono:
> 
> Negged
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Joking mate..mostly 

Its friday mate been a long week and im heading for home at last..happy days


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Joking mate..mostly
> 
> Its friday mate been a long week and im heading for home at last..happy days


Good on you ,drive safe,enjoy the weekend mate :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey big daddy, hope you had a good weekend....and your ok....sure to pop back in when u can...misya alreadys...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You best have a mighty good excuse for loosing the ability to type ,maybe youve blitzed your dorian yates-esq arms in training that much that you cant lift them to type and not that your holding pizzas with them :laugh:

Hope your ok bud


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey big daddy, hope you had a good weekend....and your ok....sure to pop back in when u can...misya alreadys...


Alrite little lady 

Im all good just had a busy weekend so havent had chance to be on much. Works busy this week so not getting time during the day either. Was up in your neck of the woods yesterday 

Hope your good il get a catch up later


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> You best have a mighty good excuse for loosing the ability to type ,maybe youve blitzed your dorian yates-esq arms in training that much that you cant lift them to type and not that your holding pizzas with them :laugh:
> 
> Hope your ok bud


Cheers pal 

No excuses but for lack of time sprawled on the couch this weekend  and work picking up abit..

Was knackerd fri night so just cabbaged at home and fell asleep, sat was a big jobs at home day cos the missus was out I managed to get sh1tloads done which was nice :laugh:

And sunday was a big sunday dinner out with friends that turned into a 10 pint session and home at teatime :lol:

Hope your better mate!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night..

MON- CHEST AND TRIS

Flat bench 2x warm up then 3x10,8,8. Then to failure with 80kg burn out  50 odd reps then cramped up lol

Incline 3x12

Db flyes 3x12

Cable crossovers 2x 15 supersetted with low to high crossovers

Close grip bench 3x10

Overhead extensions machine 3x10

Skullcrushers 3x12

Pressdowns 2x failure with the stack.

Thought it would be a bad workout with the drink on sunday but enjoyed it even though the hands were shaking :lol:

The extra volume and failure sets totally did us in and was a real change doing as many reps as poss with 80kg.

Tris still feel numb today and chest still very pumped..its sore to stretch lol 

All good..back and bis tonight


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to see you had a blow out at weekend pal and got to the gym yesterday to, nice one :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb :Nice Sunday session BBB., sweated the 10 pints out again did ya... sounds like you enjoyed it good on ya....totally deserved hun.. have a good sesh tonight...catcha later...  :001_tt2::001_tt2:x


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Good to see you had a blow out at weekend pal and got to the gym yesterday to, nice one :thumb:


Gotta be done every now and again hasnt it :laugh: Im stil lyoung at heart mate..certainly daft enough :lol:

Wasnt even planned, they were just flowing too easily lol.

Luckily even after a good drink im still amazing enough to be able to smash out a top notch workout


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Nice Sunday session BBB., sweated the 10 pints out again did ya... sounds like you enjoyed it good on ya....totally deserved hun.. have a good sesh tonight...catcha later...  :001_tt2::001_tt2:x


Yeah gotta be done every now and again back to the old days 

Doing the other extreme this weekend and away with the Mrs for abit chill out away from here..no kids, dogs or anything else cant wait :laugh:

No beer today, just a boatload of food, a few litres of water and big servings of growth hormone and im ready for a sesh..back and bis here we come :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hectic day again so just time to update now...

Trained last night:

TUE - BACK AND BIS

Bent Over Rows 2x Warm up then 3x10

Wide Grip Chins 3x Failure (11,10,10)

Reverse Grip Pulldowns 3x12 holding at the bottom for a 1 count

V-Bar Cable Rows 3x12

Hypers 3x15 holding a plate

EZ Curls 1x10 2x8

Incline DB Curls 3x12

Hammer Curls 3x12

High Cable Curls 2x Failure

Felt on top form last night in the gym it was a real good session. Me and my training buddy were joined by a lad we aint seen for a long long time, and with the daft crack flowing and pushing each other on the weights crept up nicely :laugh:

Barbell Rows up 5kg still for reps, Chins are getting way easier (at last), Cable rows we had another 10kg on and still got it for full strict reps.

Ez Curls were up 2.5kg each end and both DB curls and hammers were onto the next set of dumbells..another 2kg increase 

Very very happy and left totally done in but pumped to the max and still feeling it today. 2 good sessions to be honest with you, chest is still sore form the hammering it got on Monday night!

All good really, my weight has balanced out again going through PCT, after losing water weight off the gear. The eating a little more is working, though i am abit bloated from a few too many home cooked carb happy meals  Im only around 3 or 4lb lighter than i was at my top on cycle weight now and strengths on the up again..this natty (kind of) carry on is ok for now lol :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff bro. Nice to see you enjoying your sessions and not going into any sort of post-cycle slump. This is what sorts the trainers from the average gym goers and makes all the difference in packing on muscle year on year:thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff bro. Nice to see you enjoying your sessions and not going into any sort of post-cycle slump. This is what sorts the trainers from the average gym goers and makes all the difference in packing on muscle year on year:thumb:


Cheers fella 

Struggling abit with tiredness at the min, general January blues probably..but still hungry to get to the gym each night. Making a big effort to keep pushing the weights as close to on cycle weights as possible. Like you say it keeps the mind strong and doesnt let it slip into the no gear=no strength mentality. Very happy to be holding the bodyweight well aswell. More bloated than id like, winter meals to blame, but im sure my awesome new cardio skills will keep me somewhere near ok


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds like your definately on form mate great going :thumb:

Just to pull you on 1 point though 

Natty training is not big nor clever,believe me,i have the t-shirt .... its a size small one :thumbdown: .............. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Sounds like your definately on form mate great going :thumb:
> 
> Just to pull you on 1 point though
> 
> Natty training is not big nor clever,believe me,i have the t-shirt .... its a size small one :thumbdown: .............. :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Tip for you mate..but an X-Small one..itl make your arms look bigger :thumb: 

I guess im not really natural anyhow, these peptides are pumping me with a constant flow of GH 24hrs a day, although my GH is natural soo.... 

Had a fcuking nightmare today mate..ran out of protein powder yesterday and the one i had ordered was meant to land today. Got in from work to find nothing had landed so i thought it wasnt coming so i took the dog out. Arrived home form me walk to find a fcuking missed delivery card on the doormat  :nono: Misssed him by 4 minutes..delivery drivers eh :laugh: Redelivery tomorrow...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, delivery drivers ffs!! :cursing: I'm sure they hide round the corner munching pies and reading the Sun, just waiting for you to pop out for something. Then they roll out of their van and waddle quickly to your door, shove a card through then off to the next house/victim on their list. I'm sure they get a bonus for a redelivery:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yeah, delivery drivers ffs!! :cursing: I'm sure they hide round the corner munching pies and reading the Sun, just waiting for you to pop out for something. Then they roll out of their van and waddle quickly to your door, shove a card through then off to the next house/victim on their list. I'm sure they get a bonus for a redelivery:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Fcukers...

i think there must be abit of that in the job somewhere bro, at least at some companys. I had a similar situation once waiting in for something and id just got in from the gym when the delivery van pulled up. I was upstairs at the time and by the time i got downstairs there was a card through the door, he hadnt even knocked 

Unluckily for him i had me shoes on and shot out and stood in front of his van, still only had a vest on from the gym and was well pumped up. The teenages spotty kid driving suddenly decided that he best hand over what i was waiting for :lol: :lol:

But there must be something in it for them for redeliverys..

Anyhow now means i got no shakes again for tomorrow, so some sort of meat and milk overload may be in order


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob..Just seen you posted on Gym Rats journal mate..you heard anything from him PM's or anything? I had abit of crack over xmas with him, seemed he had abit going on so hope hes alright 

Good when hes in here posting, has helped me out a huge amount be good to have him back again :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

For sure mate.

I reckon they have a special selection process at job interviews. They look for bitter, twisted types who hold grudges easily and are always looking to revel in others misfortune. They look for people who support under-achieving football teams who suffer in comparison to their nearest rivals, and guys with sub 14 inch arms who are naturally bitter towards normal folk. They have this test where whilst they are driving they pass a succession of incidents....old granny's in broken down cars, a kitten with a injured leg, a kid who's fallen off their bike and has a bleeding head, a mugging....And if the candidate stops to help any one of these they don't get the job.

Gits, each and every one of them mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Losing my job has finally had a good point to it,reading the above might have given me the impression that i was in that bracket ... phew .... :whistling: ... :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: Losing my job has finally had a good point to it,reading the above might have given me the impression that i was in that bracket ... phew .... :whistling: ... :lol:


I'm sure that even before that you were the exception to the rule mate.... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> For sure mate.
> 
> I reckon they have a special selection process at job interviews. They look for bitter, twisted types who hold grudges easily and are always looking to revel in others misfortune. They look for people who support under-achieving football teams who suffer in comparison to their nearest rivals, and guys with sub 14 inch arms who are naturally bitter towards normal folk. They have this test where whilst they are driving they pass a succession of incidents....old granny's in broken down cars, a kitten with a injured leg, a kid who's fallen off their bike and has a bleeding head, a mugging....And if the candidate stops to help any one of these they don't get the job.
> 
> Gits, each and every one of them mate:lol: :lol:





Mingster said:


> I'm sure that even before that you were the exception to the rule mate.... :whistling: :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: Losing my job has finally had a good point to it,reading the above might have given me the impression that i was in that bracket ... phew .... :whistling: ... :lol:


You played that 1 right mate, you couldve tried to defend them but you chose not too.

Very wise :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> You played that 1 right mate, you couldve tried to defend them but you chose not too.
> 
> Very wise :lol:


I measured my arms to make sure first :whistling: .... 14.1 ......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Alot better getting in from work tonight..

Landed home to a 5kg bucket of protein and a few other bits...caber, adex, clen and some other bits :thumb: Like a little mini birthday :laugh:

Anyhow time to go smash my shoulders and traps to pieces, cant wait...feeling good


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night..

THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS

Barbell Shrugs 2x warm up, 3x10 150kg then 1x failure 100kg

Incline db shrugs 3x12 44kg superset with..

Incline db y-raises 3x 12 10kg

Seated db overhead press 3x12 (front delt hurting abi,used 48s and tbh it was easy..which was nice  )

Lateral Raises 3x10 20kg then a triple dropset 3x10 (12,10,8kg)

Rear delt machine 3x12

Then abs..enjoying these now 

Decline board crunches throwing and catching 8kg medicine ball 3x20,15,10)

Superset with..

Hanging knee raises 3x12,10,10

Was a great session,feeling strong with no gear and most excercises was upped weights plus abs are feeling alot easier.

Feel good today traps are pumped and acheing like mad.

Happy days


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Glad you enjoying abs  I quite enjoy core as well now


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Glad you enjoying abs  I quite enjoy core as well now


Good to have you back in here katy 

Trying to make a big effort with the abs this year and managing to keep going with it mainly cos iv got the 2 lads I train with doing them aswell and we have a right laugh..and give everyone else plenty to laugh at :laugh: blokes who are 18 stone plus swinging about from bars doing knee raises is always good for a smile :lol:

Hope you aint slacking with yours either


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Good to have you back in here katy
> 
> Trying to make a big effort with the abs this year and managing to keep going with it mainly cos iv got the 2 lads I train with doing them aswell and we have a right laugh..and give everyone else plenty to laugh at :laugh: blokes who are 18 stone plus swinging about from bars doing knee raises is always good for a smile :lol:
> 
> Hope you aint slacking with yours either


Good to be back 

Oh I'm not slacking..I do core two days a week though I don't do knee raises (don't have the equipment) but all sorts like Russian Twists, plank, gym ball sit-ups, ab roller. Only started back last week and my abs killed! :laugh: They're fine now though, and thinking of stepping it up somehow.

What's your ab workout?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Trained last night..
> 
> THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS
> 
> ...


Good stuff mucka,still smashing it every workout ,cant fault you pal :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Good stuff mucka,still smashing it every workout ,cant fault you pal :thumb:


Cheers Rob 

Feeling good at the minute. Going to miss legs tonight AND my weekend cardio sesh cos me and the mrs are having a weekend away 

No kids,dogs or mother in laws in sight..both cant wait for the break..im sure half the weekend may be my cardio session haha..purely for my fitness goals of course


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Good to be back
> 
> Oh I'm not slacking..I do core two days a week though I don't do knee raises (don't have the equipment) but all sorts like Russian Twists, plank, gym ball sit-ups, ab roller. Only started back last week and my abs killed! :laugh: They're fine now though, and thinking of stepping it up somehow.
> 
> What's your ab workout?


Great stuff well done..well maybe you can be my core coach for the year lol sounds like you know what your doing 

Im doing 2 ab workouts, 1 I did last night supersetting decline board sit ups throwing and caching a medicine ball to 1 of the lads, then onto hanging leg raises for as many as poss..10 usualy :laugh:

The other one last week I did machine crunches then reverse crunches on the floor.

Oh yeah and I did a plank..didnt last long though after that little lot..collapsed a little too easily :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers Rob
> 
> Feeling good at the minute. Going to miss legs tonight AND my weekend cardio sesh cos me and the mrs are having a weekend away
> 
> No kids,dogs or mother in laws in sight..both cant wait for the break..im sure half the weekend may be my cardio session haha..purely for my fitness goals of course


Have a top time buddy ,chill out ,relax,spoil the missus


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Now that sounds like proper mans cardio there mate. Have a good 'un:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Have a top time buddy ,chill out ,relax,spoil the missus


Cheers pal..thats the plan 

You get a good weekend too whatever your up to mate


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Great stuff well done..well maybe you can be my core coach for the year lol sounds like you know what your doing
> 
> Im doing 2 ab workouts, 1 I did last night supersetting decline board sit ups throwing and caching a medicine ball to 1 of the lads, then onto hanging leg raises for as many as poss..10 usualy :laugh:
> 
> ...


That all sounds pretty good! What's a 'machine crunch'? I'm sure I know what I'm doing to be honest! I do reverse crunches too. I'd really like to be doing leg rasies so need to figure out a way to do that.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Now that sounds like proper mans cardio there mate. Have a good 'un:thumbup1:


Cheers Ming :laugh: thought youd approve of that more than half hour on the cross trainer


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Katy said:


> That all sounds pretty good! What's a 'machine crunch'? I'm sure I know what I'm doing to be honest! I do reverse crunches too. I'd really like to be doing leg rasies so need to figure out a way to do that.


Lie on your back on the floor, Katy. Raise your legs to 90 degrees - straight up - then lower them 15 degrees and hold for 5 seconds. Repeat a further four times with your legs getting lower each time. That will hit the spot.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers Ming :laugh: thought youd approve of that more than half hour on the cross trainer


Yeah but two 30 second sessions aint gonna burn much mate :whistling: .........................................................


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Lie on your back on the floor, Katy. Raise your legs to 90 degrees - straight up - then lower them 15 degrees and hold for 5 seconds. Repeat a further four times with your legs getting lower each time. That will hit the spot.


So that's like if I lie flat on the floor and raise my legs a bit and hold?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Katy said:


> So that's like if I lie flat on the floor and raise my legs a bit and hold?


Yep. Do the first hold with legs nearly vertical, lower them about 10 inches then hold again, lower and repeat, lower and repeat with the last hold your heels should be about 10 inches from the floor. You will feel it more the lower you go with your feet. When it gets easy increase the length of the hold.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yep. Do the first hold with legs nearly vertical, lower them about 10 inches then hold again, lower and repeat, lower and repeat with the last hold your heels should be about 10 inches from the floor. You will feel it more the lower you go with your feet. When it gets easy increase the length of the hold.


Yeah I know the exercise...did them a lot when younger but didn't know their name. I think I'll add them, thanks


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> That all sounds pretty good! What's a 'machine crunch'? I'm sure I know what I'm doing to be honest! I do reverse crunches too. I'd really like to be doing leg rasies so need to figure out a way to do that.


Youl have to get lorian to fix you up a bar or something to a tree outside that you can hang off :laugh:

The machine crunches are on a proper machine bit of kit in the gym. Your sat with your legs tucked behind some pads (like a leg extension machine), then you hold 2 handles to the side of your head. You crunch forward holdin them and at the same time your knees come up over..til ythey almost meet in the middle..bit like doing a double crunch laid on the floor?

Attached to a good weight stack so you can keep adding resistance :


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Katy said:


> Yeah I know the exercise...did them a lot when younger but didn't know their name. I think I'll add them, thanks


Lying leg raises Katy,Ming told me about them to ...you wont be thanking him believe me :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Youl have to get lorian to fix you up a bar or something to a tree outside that you can hang off :laugh:
> 
> The machine crunches are on a proper machine bit of kit in the gym. Your sat with your legs tucked behind some pads (like a leg extension machine), then you hold 2 handleso the side of your head. You crunch forward holdin them and at the same time your knees come up over..til ythey almost meet in the middle..bit like doing a double crunch laid on the floor?
> 
> Attached to a good weight stack so you can keep adding resistance :


Lorian? Fixing up a bar? I can't see it myself :laugh:

I see. Not something that I can do really although I can hold weights whilst doing various exercises. Glad you've been doing core! Have you noticed any difference to your appearance from it?



Rob68 said:


> Lying leg raises Katy,Ming told me about them to ...you wont be thanking him believe me :lol:


I'll be doing them. I'm no stranger to them actually...growing up dancing we had to do all sorts of things!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Lorian? Fixing up a bar? I can't see it myself :laugh:
> 
> I see. Not something that I can do really although I can hold weights whilst doing various exercises. Glad you've been doing core! Have you noticed any difference to your appearance from it?


Definatly! Iv always had abs that are fairly strong but just want them to show more lol. Im around 16% bf at the min,but having a few too many winter homecooked dinners which is hiding them slightly :lol: il stick at it though..try to anyhow..



Katy said:


> I'll be doing them. I'm no stranger to them actually...growing up dancing we had to do all sorts of things!!


Rob used to do abit of dancing himself Katy..he doesnt like to talk about it though :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ey up numbnuts, you still cardio-ing ? :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Ey up numbnuts, you still cardio-ing ? :whistling:


I think he might have joined a step aerobics forum.... :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I think he might have joined a step aerobics forum.... :whistling:


Bet he`s off to weight-watchers class tonight to, be on here later saying how he smashed it at the the gym....but we now know thats not how he rolls :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Bet he`s off to weight-watchers class tonight to, be on here later saying how he smashed it at the the gym....but we now know thats not how he rolls :whistling: :lol:


Yeah, I hear he's into this kinda stuff these days.... :innocent:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Yeah, I hear he's into this kinda stuff these days.... :innocent:


His calender in his truck isnt of linda lusardi...... oh no .............. :whistling:

BBB`s motivator :whistling:

View attachment 74276


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Rob68 said:


> His calender in his truck isnt of linda lusardi...... oh no .............. :whistling:
> 
> BBB`s motivator :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 74276


didn't think he'd been around for a while..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

He needs to pack in those roadside mega butties then....



:whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:whistling:Tumbleweed....missing in action again..!!! hope yer ok!! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

pulled his back putting his unitard on.... :001_tt2:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Evening all..sorry iv been away for ages was a strange old week last week, wasnt great. Had a good weekend away with the missus then got back Monday and went back to work and for some reason or other i hit a daft depression which is totally not like me, never ever suffered with anything like that it was wierd. Not going to bore everyone to death but for some reason i just had a total head fcuk and didnt pull my finger out til Thursday.

Catching a bad cold, bother at work again and one of the pets getting very ill and needing emergency vet treatment didnt help matters.

Anyhows enough of all that...

Feeling fine again now, not sure what it was all about really  Only managed one session in the gym last week, on Thurs night. Did chest,tris and bis and that was all for the week 

Eating well again now, still on the same peptides which are working great now, really seem to be leaning and tightening me up now which is great, and im sleeping very well :thumbup1:

Anyhow, im heading up the gym now, chest and tris to do..will have a catch up on everyones journals later tonight hopefully.

Oh and thanks to them who sent me messages during my little disapearing act..much appreciated.

Nice to come back to here and see everyones still taking the pi55 outa me haha..still making me laugh


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

No need to apologise pal,glad the sh1t week is over with,doesnt sound a good un,happens to us all at some point  Hope the pet is ok to :thumbup1:

Good to have you back, lionel leotard or whatever your new cardio gym name is these days :laugh:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad to have you back mate, i was worried there would be no one to answer my daft questions! Hope your feeling better now and back to smashing the weights!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> No need to apologise pal,glad the sh1t week is over with,doesnt sound a good un,happens to us all at some point  Hope the pet is ok to :thumbup1:
> 
> Good to have you back, lionel leotard or whatever your new cardio gym name is these days :laugh:


Cheers pal  Yeah i dunno what the fcuk was going on really..just couldnt get going at all..i dont think its ever happened like that before it was strange. Last time was probably a major comedown back in my wild days :laugh: Anyhow back at it now...

Nice to see i still manage to amuse you even when im not [email protected] :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Glad to have you back mate, i was worried there would be no one to answer my daft questions! Hope your feeling better now and back to smashing the weights!


Cheers Jay :thumbup1:

Yeah back now pal and feeling good..was a strange week mate. Hope your good!

Had to come back anyhow see how my apprentice is coming on :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Aw, thank goodness..daddys home....xxx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight...

MON - CHEST AND TRIS

Flat Bench 2xWarm up then 3x10 (dropped back to 140kg for 3 good sets of 10..was fairly easy just feeling bit tired tonight)

Incline Smith 3x12 100kg

DB Flyes 3x12 26kg (my problem left front delt was hurting abit so went lighter than normal and it was ok)

Cable Crossover 2x12 65kg superset with Low to High Crossovers 2x12 35kg

Close Grip Bench 3x10 100kg

Overhead Cable Extension Machine 3x12 40kg

Skullcrushers 2x12

Rope Pressdown 2x12 then 1xFailure

Good to be back and weights were still ok..hard pump by the end and feeling it now.

Shoulder niggling abit, hopefully the GH will help over the next month or so.

Back in business i reckon


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Aw, thank goodness..daddys home....xxx


Hey partner :cowboy: Yeah im back again..heads back on track..hope i was missed :laugh:

Good to speak to you again hun x


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey partner :cowboy: Yeah im back again..heads back on track..hope i was missed :laugh:
> 
> Good to speak to you again hun x[/quote
> 
> Great to hear it babe...course u were missed....no training pardner to whinge to and take the p1ss outa me...welcome home..here's your pipe and baffies dear xxx mwah


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers pal  Yeah i dunno what the fcuk was going on really..just couldnt get going at all..i dont think its ever happened like that before it was strange. Last time was probably a major comedown back in my wild days :laugh: Anyhow back at it now...
> 
> *Nice to see i still manage to amuse you even when im not [email protected] * :lol:


Hey no probs :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Great to hear it babe...course u were missed....no training pardner to whinge to and take the p1ss outa me...welcome home..here's your pipe and baffies dear xxx mwah


Cheers lady..good to be home  Now im off to bed, all this typing has taken it outa me :laugh:



Rob68 said:


> Hey no probs :whistling:


Most welcome :wub:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Just trained...

TUES - BACK, BICEPS AND ABS

Bent Over Barbell Rows 3x10

Wide Grip Chins 3xFailure (12,11,10)

Reverse Grip Pulldowns 3x12

V-Bar Cable Rows 2x12 1xFailure

Hypers

EZ Curls 3x12,10,8

Incline DB Curls 3x12

Hammer Curls 3x12

High Cable Single Arm Curls 2xFailure

Decline Board Sit Ups - throwing and catching a 6kg medicine ball

Hanging Leg Raises 3x12,10,10

Nice workout tonight, felt good today, powered by steak sandwiches all day left over from last night  Knew it would be good...

5kg on both rows and pulldowns and chins felt good and hit 12 for the 1st set.

Up 2.5kg on EZ curls and hammers. Inclines stay the same at the min, they open my shoulder joint up somehow that niggles my age old shoulder injury..had abit pain in there.

Abs were good, hit 30 reps on the medicine ball situps 1st set, then 25..then about 10 lol totally burnt out by then..really need to up the endurance though :laugh:

Happy days


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Update with the other bits..and a question for anyone...

Peptides are going great still. Into the 3rd week, still doing 3 shots a day. Now doing 1 on waking, 1 pre-workout and 1 before bed.

Recovery is feeling good at the min, and have definatly tightened up and leaned up abit.

Strengths still good as if i was on cycle and im holding bodyweight well so am pleased. Am going to run them for a few months i think and hope to get some long term benefits.

My shoulder is starting to cause a few problems again at the min. Not necesserily worse than usual, but when it does give pain it seems to be quite bad. Its only odd times and only when im in the gym, by the time i get home its settled and i dont feel it. I did it years ago doing front db raises that were way too heavy for me, and it put me out of action for weeks. Ever sicne then i have to be careful how i train, and i work round it fairly well.

Am wondering if anyone thinks its worth a trip to the physio (not been for a while anyhow lol) ?

I wonder as its such an old injury that never properly healed, if theres still much that can be done to it?

Any thoughts welcome anyone.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Good to have you back BBB, we all know you were away searching for that special unitard....

a rest is always good if you've been going at it hard, looks like it did you good as the weights are up..

re physio - definitely worth a trip if they're a good one. I spent 6 weeks on the sidelines doing nothing cause my GP was [email protected], physio knew what was wrong within 5 mins of seeing me and having me move my arm around. (shoulder impingement) she gave me a few exercises to do and it's been ok since..


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ah sounds like your getting right back on it hun, great session again. Physio is great, surely worth a go? Keep up that awesome work pardner...xx


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Had good results with physio too mate. Had a persistant lower back issue due to working in landscaping and as a groundsman. Had 6 weeks of physio and given stretches to do each day and, touch wood, i havent had any issues for over 2 years. It was pretty expensive but well worth it IMO


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> Good to have you back BBB, we all know you were away searching for that special unitard....
> 
> a rest is always good if you've been going at it hard, looks like it did you good as the weights are up..
> 
> re physio - definitely worth a trip if they're a good one. I spent 6 weeks on the sidelines doing nothing cause my GP was [email protected], physio knew what was wrong within 5 mins of seeing me and having me move my arm around. (shoulder impingement) she gave me a few exercises to do and it's been ok since..


Cheers Ryk 

Special leotard haha :lol: was more worrying where you got those pics from :laugh:

We got a good physio kind of contracted with the gym,all the lads use the same one. Iv just never botherd with it much iv always worked round it,and its been ok for probably 8 years but recently im feeling it again.

Wasnt sure how much could be done for old injuries mate.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Ah sounds like your getting right back on it hun, great session again. Physio is great, surely worth a go? Keep up that awesome work pardner...xx


Cheers hun 

I know your a big fan of the physio lol you spend more time there than you do out the place at the min :laugh: plus it all helps your skiving...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Had good results with physio too mate. Had a persistant lower back issue due to working in landscaping and as a groundsman. Had 6 weeks of physio and given stretches to do each day and, touch wood, i havent had any issues for over 2 years. It was pretty expensive but well worth it IMO


Cheers pal yeah I think il get him to check it out,may need to manipulate it again and injure it to get it to heal again. Only worry is it setting me back training as going good guns at the min..

Spending the money is always worth it for anything that helps you..gear is another example  :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers hun
> 
> I know your a big fan of the physio lol you spend more time there than you do out the place at the min :laugh: plus it all helps your skiving...


  ya cheeky monkey.....one less single malt for you ....and i will make u wear a jaggy jersey for a week...lol...xxx


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers Ryk
> 
> Special leotard haha :lol: was more worrying where you got those pics from :laugh:
> 
> ...


I was skeptical on the physio but have been to one a few times since...

google is your friend lol...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going on tuesdays workout bud,upped some weights,more ab stuff to,nice way back in after a sh1t week :thumb:

Give the physio a try,what you got to lose? although im guessing cos of your age them injuries will be well old :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Nice going on tuesdays workout bud,upped some weights,more ab stuff to,nice way back in after a sh1t week :thumb:
> 
> Give the physio a try,what you got to lose? although im guessing cos of your age them injuries will be well old :whistling:


 :lol: ancient pal.. :lol:

Where you been anyhow mate, you and brother Ming been very quiet..thought maybe youd gone away on holiday together? Saga cruise or something?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Taking it real steady today Rob.. Freezing rain up here today, never seen anything like it before..its pi55ing down heavy and soon as it hits the deck its freezing and the roads are just sheer thick ice its mental..lol I managed to get a 44t artic to do a 180 in a quarry 1st thing this morning just by touching the brake :lol: just aswell im so good 

Went over the tops from co.durham to cumbria after that and on a 2 mile bit of road there must of been 25 cars all parked in hedges and ditches lol crazy stuff..thank fcuk the gritters are out now lazy buggers :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: ancient pal.. :lol:
> 
> Where you been anyhow mate, you and brother Ming been very quiet..thought maybe youd gone away on holiday together? Saga cruise or something?


Oi. Wind your neck in you git. You're confusing saga holidays with being sung about in the Viking Sagas, tales of true warriors, not old duffers like you and Rob:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Oi. Wind your neck in you git. You're confusing saga holidays with being sung about in the Viking Sagas, tales of true warriors, not old duffers like you and Rob:lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Welcome back..hope alls well


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Welcome back..hope alls well


All is well bro. I've only had two days off training lol. Will be training legs in an hour or two. Bloody wet and cold here today so will probably have a little nap afterwards....


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> All is well bro. I've only had two days off training lol. Will be training legs in an hour or two. Bloody wet and cold here today so will probably have a little nap afterwards....


Ha I just meant in general fella 

I couldnt say anything about not training after my performance last week lol.

Definatly not good out in the sticks in the wild north east mate luckily you dont have far to trail to get a leg workout done :thumbup1:

Shoulders for me tonight cant wait im feeling strong today..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: ancient pal.. :lol:
> 
> Where you been anyhow mate, you and brother Ming been very quiet..thought maybe youd gone away on holiday together? Saga cruise or something?





BigBarnBoy said:


> Taking it real steady today Rob.. Freezing rain up here today, never seen anything like it before..its pi55ing down heavy and soon as it hits the deck its freezing and the roads are just sheer thick ice its mental..lol I managed to get a 44t artic to do a 180 in a quarry 1st thing this morning just by touching the brake :lol: just aswell im so good
> 
> Went over the tops from co.durham to cumbria after that and on a 2 mile bit of road there must of been 25 cars all parked in hedges and ditches lol crazy stuff..thank fcuk the gritters are out now lazy buggers :laugh:


Ok ,first point,i had to google saga holidays...hmm funny how you already knew what they were :whistling: ....

Am decorating at the mo mate,but if i dont get up and crack on with it,i open my laptop and next minute its dinner time lol but need to get the complete lot finished by the end of the month as need to move on with life big time now 



Mingster said:


> Oi. Wind your neck in you git. You're confusing saga holidays with being sung about in the Viking Sagas, tales of true warriors, not old duffers like you and Rob:lol: :lol:


You tell him mate ... :thumb: And while your there,wind yours in you cheeky git :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Jees, what is with you lot of auld foagies?? thinking im the only one not to have my free bus pass- am i the only spring chicken in this journal... hehe..... ah its so good to have some kind of normality in here again...everyone taking the p155 outa everyone else...luvin it...oh yeah and of course the training updates...:laugh:xxx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Ok ,first point,i had to google saga holidays...hmm funny how you already knew what they were :whistling: ....
> 
> Am decorating at the mo mate,but if i dont get up and crack on with it,i open my laptop and next minute its dinner time lol but need to get the complete lot finished by the end of the month as need to move on with life big time now
> 
> You tell him mate ... :thumb: And while your there,wind yours in you cheeky git :cursing: :lol:


Sounds promising mate..love that attitude to life!

You got a good plan for this year then? Im gona have my house finished by summer I decided..only taken 5 years :laugh:

Question for you..in your neck of the woods is dinner at proper dinner time like 12 or the southern wrong way at teatime? :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Jees, what is with you lot of auld foagies?? thinking im the only one not to have my free bus pass- am i the only spring chicken in this journal... hehe..... ah its so good to have some kind of normality in here again...everyone taking the p155 outa everyone else...luvin it...oh yeah and of course the training updates...:laugh:xxx


Whos taking the pi55? Tis all true 

And spring chicken..hmmm :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Sounds promising mate..love that attitude to life!
> 
> You got a good plan for this year then? Im gona have my house finished by summer I decided..only taken 5 years :laugh:
> 
> Question for you..in your neck of the woods is dinner at proper dinner time like 12 or the southern wrong way at teatime? :lol:


LOL. I'm married to a southerner and I get a lot of grief over the term 'dinner'. The only way to overcome this is to have 5 dinners:whistling: :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:



> LOL. I'm married to a southerner and I get a lot of grief over the term 'dinner'. The only way to overcome this is to have 5 dinners:whistling: :lol:


its teatime ffs lol !!! breakfast , lunch and tea


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night..

THURS - SHOULDERS AND TRAPS

Barbell Shrugs 3x10 140kg holding at the top

Behind the back shrugs 3x15 100kg smith machine

Y-raises incline bench 3x12

Overhead db press 3x10 50's

Side lateral machine 3x15 with the stack

Rear delt flyes 3x15 60kg

Abs - 6 sets on double crunch machine with 60kg on.

Was a lad down last night so used a few more machines than normal,was a good change though enjoyed it.

Got 3 good sets of shoulder presses with the 50s,felt really good. Only problem was being a lad down we had to rope in the help of some kid who was nearby to lift one of them up :lol: poor lad was only 11 stone wet through and trying to put a 50kg db up to my pressing height


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> its teatime ffs lol !!! breakfast , lunch and tea


Is the right answer bro! :thumb:

Dinner never has been and never will be at night..its tea


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Trained last night..
> 
> THURS - SHOULDERS AND TRAPS
> 
> ...


very strong mate well done pal... you got any updated pics, i bet your a fcukin beast now bro !!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> LOL. I'm married to a southerner and I get a lot of grief over the term 'dinner'. The only way to overcome this is to have 5 dinners:whistling: :lol:


Cant argue with that way of thinking mate :lol:

As long as your missus realises now shes up here that shes wrong  :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> very strong mate well done pal... you got any updated pics, i bet your a fcukin beast now bro !!


Got no new ones at the min mate, last one is the "teapot" one on my profile..that was at xmas and im bout 17 stone 6 I think and 16% bf. Off cycle now, did a good pct and am only on peptides now. 1st time using them and fcuking loving them bro, lost no strength and kept bodyweiht well only dropped a couple pounds. Put bit fat on though..its the wifes fault too many beautiful homemade meals...for tea


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cant argue with that way of thinking mate :lol:
> 
> As long as your missus realises now shes up here that shes wrong  :lol:


Fat chance of that lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Sounds promising mate..love that attitude to life!
> 
> You got a good plan for this year then? Im gona have my house finished by summer I decided..only taken 5 years :laugh:
> 
> Question for you..in your neck of the woods is dinner at proper dinner time like 12 or the southern wrong way at teatime? :lol:


Main plan is to get house sold,but to get employment as soon as possible,if house sells,will set myself up doing courier work,after a holiday,as not been away for 5 years now,but all depends on house etc plus would like to up my training with a little assistance 

Dinner time is dinner time innit :laugh: 12-ish .... if you worked in a factory or the like,what do they say at 12 or 12.30,its dinner time,cos thats what it is :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Trained last night..
> 
> THURS - SHOULDERS AND TRAPS
> 
> ...


Nice workout again bud :thumb:

Leave us 11 stone wet through lads alone,good job we about to make you`s lot, look and feel better :tongue:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Main plan is to get house sold,but to get employment as soon as possible,if house sells,will set myself up doing courier work,after a holiday,as not been away for 5 years now,but all depends on house etc plus would like to up my training with a little assistance
> 
> Dinner time is dinner time innit :laugh: 12-ish .... if you worked in a factory or the like,what do they say at 12 or 12.30,its dinner time,cos thats what it is :lol:


Mate that was the right answer..your allowed in here :lol:

Top stuff for getting the mindset to get into business sorting stuff pal..honestly chuffed for you mate and i hope it all works out..im sure it will  Any wisdom with driving, holidays, or 'assistance'..you know where i am :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Nice workout again bud :thumb:
> 
> Leave us 11 stone wet through lads alone,good job we about to make you`s lot, look and feel better :tongue:


Hes a canny lad, jsut felt bad he was only one there so had to use him lol..him trying to clean and press that db to get it in position for me took it out of him more than the rest of his whole workout :lol:

I was 11 stone once..back in my raving, pill popping, not eating days..remember eating and eating to get to 12 stone lol was a big step for me :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

No legs sesh tonight..nothing much to report really, late back from work got held up in a motorway smash up and time i got home i couldnt be ar5ed...

Will be up to do legs in the morning instead and maybe a little cardio/abs :wacko:

Tonight iv had a blow out..a chinese washed down with a couple of cans and cabbaged on the couch :lol: It is Friday after all....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

A bit late but.......subbed! I might have to steal that shoulder and traps work out too mate! Read up to about page 22ish but my eyes are hurting, will cath up on the rest soon! :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> A bit late but.......subbed! I might have to steal that shoulder and traps work out too mate! Read up to about page 22ish but my eyes are hurting, will cath up on the rest soon! :thumb:


Hey up fella..glad you found it thanks for landing in :thumbup1: Hope alls well...

Plenty to read mate..probably half and half of clever wisdom with a good mix of sh1te :lol:

That shoulder and traps workout is a gret one mate, alot have used it now and loved it. Its a bit diffrent the order its done in, but its well thought about and hits every angle. There isnt any direct front delt work, as thats where my ongoing niggling shoulder pain is, but they get worked plenty with the pressing and also in other workouts like chest etc. I manage to get through it totally pain free..usually


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained yesterday..didnt get chance to update...

SAT - LEGS

Smith feet in front squats 4x 15, 10, 6, 3

Leg press 3x12 1xdouble dropset

Leg extensions 3x15

SLDL 3x10

Lying Ham curls 3x12

Leg Press Calf Raises 3x20,15,10

Seated Calf Raises 3x12 holding at the top

Killer leg workout, sore today in a half nice half crippled way.

Trained in the mornig, no idea how the fcuk any of you lot train in the mornings or after night shifts..i REALLY struggle for strength and fitness early doors. I train so much better after a full days eating and being on the go at work, im alot more awake and ready for it. Each to their own though :laugh:

Still worked well, but weights definatly down, still a great pump i decided to go for the pump on everything other than the squats to start with that took it out of me.

Glad i got up there though, somethings better than nothing


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey up fella..glad you found it thanks for landing in :thumbup1: Hope alls well...
> 
> Plenty to read mate..probably half and half of clever wisdom with a good mix of sh1te :lol:
> 
> That shoulder and traps workout is a gret one mate, alot have used it now and loved it. Its a bit diffrent the order its done in, but its well thought about and hits every angle. There isnt any direct front delt work, as thats where my ongoing niggling shoulder pain is, but they get worked plenty with the pressing and also in other workouts like chest etc. I manage to get through it totally pain free..usually


:laugh::laugh:Clever wisdom...oh yeah!!! :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh::laugh:*Clever wisdom*...oh yeah!!! :lol:


That`ll be my posts then :whistling: ........................................................... :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh::laugh:Clever wisdom...oh yeah!!! :lol:


Lady you know better than most that im full of amazing stuff....my gym brain aint bad either 



Rob68 said:


> That`ll be my posts then :whistling: ........................................................... :lol:


Yes mate correct...the sh1te bit was referring to you :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight...

MON - CHEST AND TRIS

Flat Bench 3x10,8,6

Incline Smith Bench 3x12

DB Flyes 3x12

Close Grip Bench 3x10

Triple set - Overhead extensions, skullcrushers, machine dips - 3 triple sets 12 reps each excercise

Rope pressdown 3xFailure

Was abit pressed for time tonight so a little shorter than normal but made full use of the time. Was benching 145kg which felt good, then the rest was done with very short rest times.

The triple set on tris was a killer, pretty much did 3 full sets off the belt with little rest then finished off on the rope to total failure.

Cant feel my tris at the min, and currently waiting on 2 homemade burgers with cheese and bacon to come out the oven..for my recovery lol.

Happy days


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Trained tonight...
> 
> MON - CHEST AND TRIS
> 
> ...


Ah nice session again BigBoy, esp the tris.....i always love the burn on the tris and hell they look great pumped ...makes ya look like popeye..oh i forgot..some of us permanently look popeyesque......xx and enjoy those burgers....no cheese on them tho...bleurgh... cheese on its own, yeah, burgers on their own..yeah not together...:no:xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Ah nice session again BigBoy, esp the tris.....i always love the burn on the tris and hell they look great pumped ...makes ya look like popeye..oh i forgot..some of us permanently look popeyesque......xx and enjoy those burgers....no cheese on them tho...bleurgh... cheese on its own, yeah, burgers on their own..yeah not together...:no:xx


Cheers lady 

No cheese on burgers??!! :no: You probably have porridge or something on yours dont you :lol:

2 homemade burgers from a big pack of good mince, cheese, bacon, salad, spicy sauce..the works :thumb:

Only to keep my tris pumped you understand...


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers lady
> 
> No cheese on burgers??!! :no: You probably have porridge or something on yours dont you :lol:
> 
> ...


:w00t:What you never had porridge on your burgers?....... all served with deep fried mars bars if you dont mind...esp if it keep the tris pumped as you say!! xx


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Yes mate correct...the sh1te bit was referring to you :lol: :lol:


Knobhead :cursing: ............ On second thoughts,your probably right though :lol:



Enjoy1 said:


> Ah nice session again BigBoy, esp the tris.....i always love the burn on the tris and hell they look great pumped ...makes ya look like popeye..oh i forgot..some of us permanently look popeyesque......xx and enjoy those burgers....no cheese on them tho...bleurgh... cheese on its own, yeah, burgers on their own..yeah not together...:no:xx


Oh, your just strange kidda,very strange indeed h34r: you and your food ways :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

:lol: :lol:

Mate I talk as much sh1te as anyone  you know your loved in here :thumb:

And yeah shes definatly a strange one mate :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bosh...1:1 Post to like ratio...You're welcome


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Bosh...1:1 Post to like ratio...You're welcome


Haha mad lad  now its equal again..

Anyhow I got some back and biceps work to go do..powered by weetabix and sugar puffs tonight  oh yeah and a days worth of an old 90s rave mix I found in amongst old boxes in the garage,hands up in the air like you just dont care :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha mad lad  now its equal again..
> 
> Anyhow I got some back and biceps work to go do..powered by weetabix and sugar puffs tonight  oh yeah and a days worth of an old 90s rave mix I found in amongst old boxes in the garage,hands up in the air like you just dont care :lol: :lol:


Strange one, moi?? :tongue: :tongue: never..... lol....anyway...good to see your not hammering the carbs or anything...weetabix and sugarpuffs!!! hmmm :laugh:have a good one oh..big yellow hairy monster...tell em about the honey mummy... :lol:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking good mate, did you warm up with a bit of little fish, big fish, cardboard box? How's the injured shoulder holding up pal?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Strange one, moi?? :tongue: :tongue: never..... lol....anyway...good to see your not hammering the carbs or anything...weetabix and sugarpuffs!!! hmmm :laugh:have a good one oh..big yellow hairy monster...tell em about the honey mummy... :lol:


Haha alright..bit of yummy mummy :lol: :lol:

Yeah sugarpuffs..hmmm :laugh: always have weetabix before I train but I was tired and fancied a sugar hit so threw a few handfuls of my daughters fave cereal on top of 5 weetabix..did the trick but bloats me straight up


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha mad lad  now its equal again..
> 
> Anyhow I got some back and biceps work to go do..powered by weetabix and sugar puffs tonight  oh yeah and a days worth of an old 90s rave mix I found in amongst old boxes in the garage,hands up in the air like you just dont care :lol: :lol:


LOL , My desent in to madness began on this night,i was normal before this ..... honest :whistling: .... back in the day it when it was called Acid house ,smiley faces n all that

    

Thought it was strange but brilliant that the DJ never spoke and there were no gaps in between records


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Looking good mate, did you warm up with a bit of little fish, big fish, cardboard box? How's the injured shoulder holding up pal?


Haha you know the score mate :lol: took me straight back to bouncining round Es Paradis in Ibiza with no idea where the fcuk I was..infact I dont remember much of the 90's 

Id post a couple of the tunes up mate but the older members of this journal may start complaining, telling me to turn the music down and that it all sounds the same and they dont make them like they used to blah blah yawn :lol: :lol:

Shoulder feels ok thanks mate  held up fine doing chest monday so wel see how it goes tomorow night. Still gona get it checked out though I think mate maybe along with a deep tissue massage.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> LOL , My desent in to madness began on this night,i was normal before this ..... honest :whistling: .... back in the day it when it was called Acid house ,smiley faces n all that
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was strange but brilliant that the DJ never spoke and there were no gaps in between records


Loving that mate! :thumb:

Iv got boxes full of acid house tapes lol love it them were the days  my stuff I found yesterday was more early 90s rave happy hardcore stuff lol ah memories :laugh:

Papers on your tounge and smiley faces indeed   

I knew I was mental for a reason


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Loving that mate! :thumb:
> 
> Iv got boxes full of acid house tapes lol love it them were the days  my stuff I found yesterday was more early 90s rave happy hardcore stuff lol ah memories :laugh:
> 
> ...


Hahaha New you would like it mate  Mental has always been the way,who the fcuk wants to be a straight head n never lived :thumbdown: :laugh:

You will love this video :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Love it mate! :thumb:

Only ever heard good things bout the hacienda haha I never went but I know loads who did back then and some mad stories 

I used to trail all over to the afterdark raves..bouncing round fields and disused quarries at 3 in the morning in tracksuits :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tsk. Tsk. Boys, boys:blink:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok bit of sensibleness..trained last night..

TUES - BACK AND BICEPS

Bent over rows 3x10 100kg

Wide grip chins 3x12

Seated cable rows narrow grip 3x12 100kg

Reverse grip pulldowns 3x10 75kg

Hypers

Straight arm pulldowns 1xFailure

EZ Curls 3x10 45kg

Incline db curls 3x12 18kg

Hammer curls 3x12 holding at the top

Nice workout the tempo was upped big time 2 of the lads were on a promise so wanted to get home :lol:

Back felt awesome so threw some extra volume at it and finished with a pump set of about 10 doing straight arm pulldowns.

Afterwards my lats were that pumped and spread that they had to open the fire doors to get me out :


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

did no-one listen to any rock back then??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rykard said:


> did no-one listen to any rock back then??


There wasn't any rock in the 90's. That was the 70's and 80's. Ahhhh, bliss.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

i know I just kept listening to the old stuff ... ahh proper music..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Love it mate! :thumb:
> 
> Only ever heard good things bout the hacienda haha I never went but I know loads who did back then and some mad stories
> 
> I used to trail all over to the afterdark raves..bouncing round fields and disused quarries at 3 in the morning in tracksuits :lol: :lol:


The people who used to travel from out of mancs always have good things to say about the place,but the majority of mancs people who grew up round here,would prefer the thunderdome....the was a bit of a snobbyness to the hacienda...kind of like the in place to be,be seen with the famous people etc etc...which basically was aload of b0llocks....

Dont get me wrong had some great nights in there,but other places were far far better without the sh1te attitude ..... as for the doormen,there a story on there own... lol

Just my personal opinion of it all :thumbup1:



Mingster said:


> Tsk. Tsk. Boys, boys:blink:


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> There wasn't any rock in the 90's. That was the 70's and 80's. Ahhhh, bliss.


Perfect example of someone who would bang on my walls shouting turn that fcuking racket down :lol: :lol:

Shaking his fist angrily as I walk past his house.. :lol:

Sorry bro


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Perfect example of someone who would bang on my walls shouting turn that fcuking racket down :lol: :lol:
> 
> Shaking his fist angrily as I walk past his house.. :lol:
> 
> Sorry bro


LOL. Your cd player would have been in the river mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> LOL. Your cd player would have been in the river mate:lol: :lol:


And closely followed by BBB :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> LOL. Your cd player would have been in the river mate:lol: :lol:





Rob68 said:


> And closely followed by BBB :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Very possibly mate..i think in them days I only weighed about 11 stone I didnt eat lol..

He couldve used me as a spear to catch his fish :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Very possibly mate..i think in them days I only weighed about 11 stone I didnt eat lol..
> 
> He couldve used me as a spear to catch his fish :lol:


Wouldnt have bothered you back in them days,u would have got up n danced in the river,music or no music ,while giving Ming a hug,telling him ` i love u man` :lol: :lol: Esctacy has lot to answer for :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Here you go Rob specially for you..just managed to find a clip from the last ever proper rave i went to..New Years Eve 1998 @ Sanctuary in Milton Keynes :lol:

Its totally diffrent from the acid house stuff its the way it went..its just crazy mental esctacy fuelled hardcore  I began in the acid house clubs and slowly moved into all this stuff lol..they used to do these in warehouses, fields, quarries allsorts haha all word of mouth to stop the police turning up :lol: This clip was from a 12 hour party in the Sanctuary, 12 different DJ's did an hour each if i remember rightly..which i probably dont as i was :wacko:

The 1st 2 minutes are enough to know what im talking about....and probably give you a migraine and unsubscribing from my journal :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night just had time to update...

THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS

Barbell Shrugs 2x10 140kg holding at the top then 1xFailure @ 100kg

Behind the back Smith Shrugs 3x12

Incline bench Y-Raises 3x12 8kg

Seated Overhead DB Press 3x10 50's

Single arm press with opposite db locked overhead 2x10 each arm 32kgs

Db lateral Raises 2x10 18kg 1x 10 triple dropset 12,10,8 kg

Machine rear laterals 3x15 65kg

Abs - Decline bench sit ups with 8kg medicine ball - superset with - Hanging leg raises to failure

Nice workout, changed it up abit with a little more intensity. Did behind the back shrugs which i love doing, really hit the meaty part of the traps.

After overhead pressing we decided to go for the burn with single arms - seated and press both dumbells to overhead lockout then hold one there at full height while 10 reps with the opposite one, then hold that 1 at lockout while doing 10 reps with the oppsite one...awesome pump excercise it takes alot of doing holding it over your head after doing the 1st 10 reps :laugh:

Threw in a triple dropset doing laterals and even some abs for good measure 

Off tonight as had abit to do, so will be hitting legs at 10 in the morning.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Top pressing as usual bro. You've got some shoulder strength there that's for sure. I'll try not to get too envious lol. It's ok for you as no doubt you will have an endless supply of 10 stone lacky's to pass the bells up to you prior to pressing:lol: :lol: Some of us are having to heave them up under our own steam:sad:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

That vid reminded me of my first raving days on microdots speed and pills lol

Check this guys vids from the only place we could get in at 15!






Some classic shapes being thrown!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:nono: If i had gone to a party and there was an MC he would have been lynched lol and that aint bloody music either,tut the yoooof of today eh  :lol:

Nice pressing with the 50`s,remember a post not so long ago about how you were hoping to get 50`s on your next session,come along way since then mate :thumb: ,werent you on cycle to when you did it first time?

Have a good leg sesh this morning,im off to do mine soon.... :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Top pressing as usual bro. You've got some shoulder strength there that's for sure. I'll try not to get too envious lol. It's ok for you as no doubt you will have an endless supply of 10 stone lacky's to pass the bells up to you prior to pressing:lol: :lol: Some of us are having to heave them up under our own steam:sad:


Cheers pal 

Shoulders have always been good, they grow so easily its why i dont need to do quite as much volume with them.

Makes a HUGE diffrence having the db's passed up to you mate. When iv trained alone before on shoulders night i wont go above around 32's or 34's iv i have to throw them up myself, takes too much out of you and leaves you a good few reps short of what you should be doing.

Theres usually 3 of us train together, and all of a decent strength, which is ideal as it takes abit to clean and press a 50kg dumbell to get it in position for each other lol.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> That vid reminded me of my first raving days on microdots speed and pills lol
> 
> Check this guys vids from the only place we could get in at 15!
> 
> Some classic shapes being thrown!


 :lol: :lol:

I love them videos :laugh: the clothes are always top stuff :lol:

The good old days mate....


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :nono: If i had gone to a party and there was an MC he would have been lynched lol and that aint bloody music either,tut the yoooof of today eh  :lol:
> 
> Nice pressing with the 50`s,remember a post not so long ago about how you were hoping to get 50`s on your next session,come along way since then mate :thumb: ,werent you on cycle to when you did it first time?
> 
> Have a good leg sesh this morning,im off to do mine soon.... :thumbup1:


 :lol: dont think places have MC's anymore lol probably a good thing...its the way it went mate after acid house cleared out..luckily for me i went through it all and got the best of both worlds :thumb:

Back to the training..yeah im really happy with shoulders at the min bud. I used to train with 50's, then lost it all and started afresh. That last cycle i got back to using them again..and iv managed to keep that strength now im off cycle..so im real happy 

Legs should be easier today, was knackered last week but i was up early today been out for a good walk with the dog in the rain so im nice and awake now lol.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pressing 50kg's is crazy. Some really impressive strength mate!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Pressing 50kg's is crazy. Some really impressive strength mate!


Cheers fella..iv always had strong shoulders..when theyre not injured lol. Love overhead pressing. Il try get a vid up sometime maybe.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Trained last night just had time to update...
> 
> THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS
> 
> ...


mg:Cant get over your shoulder press ,.....totally awesome...dont call ya BBB for nothing then....lol....just thinking about it...your actually pressing the equivalent of one enjoy each side.....:laugh:jees....brilliant stuff hun.... :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained this morning...

SAT - LEGS

Smith machine feet in front squats 3x12,10,8

Leg press 3x12 200kg, 300kg, 350kg

Leg extensions 2xFailure with the stack

SLDL 3x12 80kg

Ham Curls 2x15 60kg

Seated Calf Raises 5x10 50kg - Did these today with toes pointed inwards at each other as an experiment, loved it, directs the stress onto the outer calf area perfectly.

Nice little session all in all, enjoyed it and legs really pumped now. Kept rests short and was in and out in 50 mins. Always harder on a Sat morning when i havent been eating and awake all day, but definatly better than last week. Think getting up earlier and taking the dog on a good walk, followed by a good breakfast set me up for the workout alot better.

Nice relaxing day today, told my daughter il take her swimming later, so il count that as cardio :laugh: even though it mainly involves her half drowning me or just generally throwing water in my face :lol:

All good


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> mg:Cant get over your shoulder press ,.....totally awesome...dont call ya BBB for nothing then....lol....just thinking about it...your actually pressing the equivalent of one enjoy each side.....:laugh:jees....brilliant stuff hun.... :thumb:


Cheers hun :thumbup1: It was down to you lot last year driving me on that got that strength back up so big up to all you lot really :thumb:

Was going to write some line about about you being pressed, or in my hand as a puppet..but im worn out  Someone else can go there :lol:

Hope your having a nice weekend partner :cowboy: x


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looked at the first bit,smiths squats pfffft,who does that these days :whistling: .... then looked at 350kg leg press n thought,ok i`ll let you off :lol:

Just done exactly the same as you only mine where standing calfs,heels pointed in and pointed out,like you say can feel it in the outer calf ... 

Have a great day with your daughter mate :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers hun :thumbup1: It was down to you lot last year driving me on that got that strength back up so big up to all you lot really :thumb:
> 
> Was going to write some line about about you being pressed, or in my hand as a puppet..but im worn out  Someone else can go there :lol:
> 
> Hope your having a nice weekend partner :cowboy: x


Jees there i go again, worn another one out !!! :lol: :lol: Story of my life....lol..

Have a cool weekend ....pardner...yeeha! :001_tt2:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

One enjoy each side:confused1: Hmm....I'll have to ponder on that for a bit....


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok chance for an update..

MON - CHEST AND TRIS

Flat bench 2x Warm up then 3x10 145kg then 1x16 100kg

Incline Smith 3x12 90kg

Flat db flyes 3x12 28kg

Cable crossover 2x10 superset with low to high crossovers 2x10 65kg/30kg

Cgbp 3x10 90kg 1st set then dropped to 60kg

Overhead cable extensions machine 35kg

Skullcrushers 2x12 45kg

Rope pressdowns 2xFailure

Was abit of a mixed session I ended up abit pi55ed off and abit headfcuked :no:

Chest was good plenty strength and got an awesome pump as always. Moved onto close grips and there was nothing left in my tris. Did the 1st set with a decent weight at a struggle then had to drop right back to a plate each side to manage next 2 sets. Tris mere totally numb and dead and not sure why. The rest of my tris workout was fine it was just my pressing.

Could of been from the failure set at the end of my flat bench, or maybe using too much triceps on my other flat bench sets. Either way it fcuked me :no: wierd.

Everything else is good. Still at around 17.5 stone. Food is good, backing up the carbs abit after troughing too many over winter.

Peptides are great..loving them,just orderd another months worth. Feel they are really helping with my niggling injuries and definatly cutting and shaping.

Back and bis tonite


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Phew,was just about to send for the lifeguard to see if some naughty kid had let your armbands down when you went swimming :laugh: Hope you had a top weekend with your little un pal 

Suppose once in a while everyone will be a bit p1ssed off with there workout,although seems a pretty decent one to me and you have to admit to yourself it aint that often you have a bad one mate as you been flying along since you did your arm in :thumb: ........so basically,shut up you tart :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Phew,was just about to send for the lifeguard to see if some naughty kid had let your armbands down when you went swimming :laugh: Hope you had a top weekend with your little un pal
> 
> Suppose once in a while everyone will be a bit p1ssed off with there workout,although seems a pretty decent one to me and you have to admit to yourself it aint that often you have a bad one mate as you been flying along since you did your arm in :thumb: ........so basically,shut up you tart :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Fair enough mate :laugh: was happy in general though really, was just those close grips I like to push. Maybe try next week not doing failure sets previous to doing them..

Swimming was awesome mate cheers..im actualy a decent swimmer but even so its way better with my lil lassy I can stay in the warm shallow kids bit of the pool..still manage to spend most of it being drowned or having water thrown in my face :laugh: love it though mate,cant beat days like that specialy when shes not with me normaly


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok, Billy the fish :lol: :lol:

Deffo pal,days like them are special,everytime my lad comes down is the same,although speak to him pretty much every other night or so,hope you take plenty of pics of her just to embarrass her when she`s older lol how old is she?

Uploaded yesterdays Deadlift vid to my workout for you to giggle at lol the sound doesnt come through from my phone for some reason,im not to sure on the last rep wether i growl or wimper :lol:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Workouts looking good mate, not suprised you were feeling a bit knackered after that set to failue. Weights looking good too, I get dreadful carb cravings in the winter also! Glad you had a nice weekend with your daughter


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Ok, Billy the fish :lol: :lol:
> 
> Deffo pal,days like them are special,everytime my lad comes down is the same,although speak to him pretty much every other night or so,hope you take plenty of pics of her just to embarrass her when she`s older lol how old is she?
> 
> Uploaded yesterdays Deadlift vid to my workout for you to giggle at lol the sound doesnt come through from my phone for some reason,im not to sure on the last rep wether i growl or wimper :lol:


Shes just turned 6 mate  yeah plenty photos and our time together is always top notch.

Great you speak to your lad every night pal makes a big diffrence 

Phones being abit slow today so il check your vid later mate..i wouldnt giggle..would i.. 

Your flying at the min fella its great!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Workouts looking good mate, not suprised you were feeling a bit knackered after that set to failue. Weights looking good too, I get dreadful carb cravings in the winter also! Glad you had a nice weekend with your daughter


Cheers Jay mate 

Il maybe just do straight sets next week, or maybe its time for an excercise switch round im not sure yet..

My carbs are my wifes fault shes an amazing cook and I struggle turning it down when its a sh1tty night and im knackerd :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Top benching bro. I like to do my Close Grips straight after my bench. Do this instead of the lower weight benching, and the weight feels much lighter for the first few reps at least lol. Yours Tri's can recover during the flyes and crossovers then you can pump them again with the other stuff at the end.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ok chance for an update..
> 
> MON - CHEST AND TRIS
> 
> ...


 :thumb :Luving the press pardner...impressive weights there for 3 sets of 10, i can just about flat press 30k max....ive a way to go go catch you up BBB, sound weekend pal, glad you had a brill time with the wee one...xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Top benching bro. I like to do my Close Grips straight after my bench. Do this instead of the lower weight benching, and the weight feels much lighter for the first few reps at least lol. Yours Tri's can recover during the flyes and crossovers then you can pump them again with the other stuff at the end.


Cheers Ming, never sort of mixed muscles up like that before..as in always been chest THEN tris..could be worth a go though for a change. I love doing them and normally ok with a decent weight, just dont like only hitting an excercise half hearted it just aint me.

Good suggestion bro thanks


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Luving the press pardner...impressive weights there for 3 sets of 10, i can just about flat press 30k max....ive a way to go go catch you up BBB, sound weekend pal, glad you had a brill time with the wee one...xx


Cheers hun..nothing wrong with a 30k bench either


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Going to be a sh1t time with updates this week..had a strange episode in the gym last night lol.

Turned up to train back, walked in and the whole gym was pretty much in dark except for those little dull nightlights that are around the fire doors and emergency exits, could hardly see from 1 side of the building to the other :laugh: yet it was still packed out and iron was clanging and people were grunting but just couldnt actually see what was happening :lol:

Had been a fire next door and its taken all the electric circuits out in the area big time. Began to have a go training in the dark but then the overall building manager landed in and cleared everyone out, worrying that someone would get hurt in the dark..lol fair enough and very possible..we are all mad in there 

Itl not be sorted til Fri, so looks like a sh1t training week for me,only 1 session possibly unless i get in at the weekend :thumbdown: :no:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Going to be a sh1t time with updates this week..had a strange episode in the gym last night lol.
> 
> Turned up to train back, walked in and the whole gym was pretty much in dark except for those little dull nightlights that are around the fire doors and emergency exits, could hardly see from 1 side of the building to the other :laugh: yet it was still packed out and iron was clanging and people were grunting but just couldnt actually see what was happening :lol:
> 
> ...


Thats a bit crap mate, you'll probably manage to train more than me though still :whistling:

No pay as you go gyms in the area or another gym you can go and pay as a non member?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Thats a bit crap mate, you'll probably manage to train more than me though still :whistling:
> 
> No pay as you go gyms in the area or another gym you can go and pay as a non member?


Just seen your progress pics mate, theyre top stuff your doing something right :thumbup1:

Theres another gym nearby thats pay per session, iv used it before a few times when i got banned out my gym for a month :lol: thats another story though...

Its ok but more a fitness gym, and they wernt that impressed with me i just went round every machine in a circuit and put the full stack on everything and grunted alot which they dont like 

I may just take it as 3 days rest, get some jobs done at home. Though saying that last night all i did when i came home early was watch a film on telly while scoffing a heap of pancakes til the sugar rush knocked me out cold :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Boo hiss no gym!! Just need to get your nikes on babe and get them leggies out for a run eh? Nae slacking just cos the gyms shut now..get on wi it...lol. xx have good weekend pardner..xx


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

How's the week gone big fella?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Boo hiss no gym!! Just need to get your nikes on babe and get them leggies out for a run eh? Nae slacking just cos the gyms shut now..get on wi it...lol. xx have good weekend pardner..xx


Morning hun 

I went to another gym on thurs night was just going to pay for a session but it was packed and too much of a finess gym lol..its only a little place and I couldnt be ar5ed with it tbh..so just been out doing a few mile a night with the dog. Was going to run mostly but it turned into interval training,run til I was fcuked then walk abit while I was dying :lol:

At work today few more hours yet then home and iv got my new bathroom to order up,going to make a a start on it the next couple of weeks its going back to the stonework and all to do from fresh. Il take some pics and youl.be able to see how good I am with my hands if you didnt know already 

Enjoy your weekend hun!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> How's the week gone big fella?


Alright jay mate im good pal all ok with you?

Bit of a slack week with the gym being shut but its sorted from today iv been told so back open again. Not get chance to get in this afternoon though im stuck at work at the min putting some overtime in,then a new bathroom to order later,then the rugby will be on and I might get chance of a sit down :laugh:

Eatings still been good,always hit my protein targets whether im training or not as I feel it helps hold the muscle.

Next batch of peps are on the way with a few other bits an pieces so il be back on form from monday I hope


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Sorry the journals been sh1te this last week all..just had nowt much to report as I wasnt doing much!

Will get back at it monday,try and get some new pics in and maybe a vid of me pressing or something..might be good motivation :laugh:

Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All well bro. Hadn't noticed much difference in the quality of the journal tbh.... :rolleye:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> All well bro. Hadn't noticed much difference in the quality of the journal tbh.... :rolleye:


 :lol: :lol: [email protected] :laugh:

You sound suspiciously like Rob in disguise....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol: [email protected] :laugh:
> 
> You sound suspiciously like Rob in disguise....


HaHa. He told me to keep you on your toes whilst he's busy lol.

Glad you didn't go running. The council tax is high enough hereabouts without an extra charge to have the pavements fixed:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. He told me to keep you on your toes whilst he's busy lol.
> 
> Glad you didn't go running. The council tax is high enough hereabouts without an extra charge to have the pavements fixed:lol: :lol:


Haha :lol: :lol:

Very good point mate...il stick to what I do best eh


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Morning hun
> 
> I went to another gym on thurs night was just going to pay for a session but it was packed and too much of a finess gym lol..its only a little place and I couldnt be ar5ed with it tbh..so just been out doing a few mile a night with the dog. Was going to run mostly but it turned into interval training,run til I was fcuked then walk abit while I was dying :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:Oh yes, i like a handy man!!....do you do stripping?? need my staircase done soon!!:laugh:

Lookin forward to the pics then...

Have a brill weekend pardner...xx


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Alright jay mate im good pal all ok with you?
> 
> Bit of a slack week with the gym being shut but its sorted from today iv been told so back open again. Not get chance to get in this afternoon though im stuck at work at the min putting some overtime in,then a new bathroom to order later,then the rugby will be on and I might get chance of a sit down :laugh:
> 
> ...


Things are great thanks mate, no rest for the wicked aye! Ruggers should be good, my Mum's side are Welsh and have been a lot more vocal than normal. I cant say i'm massively confident on England's chances to be honest, but lets hope i'm wrong!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Sorry the journals been sh1te this last week all..just had nowt much to report as I wasnt doing much!
> 
> Will get back at it monday,try and get some new pics in and maybe a vid of me pressing or something..might be good motivation :laugh:
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend!


*Rob runs off to get some popcorn* Be good to see the vids bud :thumb:



Mingster said:


> All well bro. Hadn't noticed much difference in the quality of the journal tbh.... :rolleye:


Ouch :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did someone mention vids ?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> *Rob runs off to get some popcorn* Be good to see the vids bud :thumb:
> 
> Ouch :lol: :lol:


Welcome back pal :lol: hope alls well..

Ming was duly negged for that mate dont worry  thought youd logged on as him actually :laugh:

Last night wasnt anything special to vid mate, tonite is back and bis,not sure if theres anything youd wana watch in that lot tho :no:

Maybe thurs shoulder pressing?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Did someone mention vids ?


Not them special 'unusual' vids you normaly enjoy mate :no:

Maybe a couple training ones tho?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Welcome back pal :lol: hope alls well..
> 
> Ming was duly negged for that mate dont worry  thought youd logged on as him actually :laugh:
> 
> ...


Alls well bud,just needed to shut myself off to get stuff done :thumbup1:

Ive just tried negging him to for you mate,he`s a right git aint he,fancy taking the p1ss out of you,well out of order i reckon that pal :whistling:

At this rate your gonna do a video of your cardio :whistling: or is it the fact the pink dumbells will be on show for the curls tonight and you wont be able to neg Ming again when he comments? :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night..nice to be back after a forced week off..

MON - CHEST AND TRIS

Flat bench 2xWarm up then 3x10 140kg

Incline Smiths 3x10 95kg

Db flyes 3x12 30kg

Cable crossovers 2x15 65kg superset with 2x15 35kg

Cgbp using EZ bar 3x10 80kg

Skullcrushers 3x12

Overhead cable extensions machine 2x15 35kg

Rope pressdowns 2xfailure 45kg

Bit of a mixed session yesterday after a busy weeekend and an even stupider early start. Even with my caffiene hit it was a hard slog through.

Changed things abit,dropped my flat bench weight but then upped the rest of it.

Triceps..after last week I wanted to swap things round so used the ez bar and an extra narrow grip,then did higher reps for the rest of it. More of a tris endurance session. Still not happy with it though think my tris have wierdly hit a plateau..maybe some new thinking needed?

Another quick point is after finishing my pct I may have possibly got abit of a rebound and my left side of my chest got those pains that I recognize well by now. Luckily have some letro so have been on that @ 1.25mg a day and its worked a treat, may up to a full tab for a week just to make sure but it feels pretty good now,no lump formed so happy 

Everything else all good


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't you two know that I'm sensitive?:sad:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Still nice benching there though bro. You seem to know what you're doing with the sides so good luck to you there. Less work and more play will make BBB a bigger boy. Work just gets in the way of life but I guess it's a necessary evil sadly. Keep the faith:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Still nice benching there though bro. You seem to know what you're doing with the sides so good luck to you there. Less work and more play will make BBB a bigger boy. Work just gets in the way of life but I guess it's a necessary evil sadly. Keep the faith:thumbup1:


Im sure your as quiet and sensitive I as am bro.. :laugh:

The sides are fine mate its under control it was nothing major anyhow nobody would be able to tell anything was up cept me. But after 2 gyno surgeries I know the feeling well enought to hit it with whats needed early enough now  always been unltcky that way,though im sure the ops would have been avoided had I actualy known or cared what I was banging in month after month at a daft young age lol..where was the forums to help us then :no:

What you think of me trying something new with triceps Ming mate? Any ideas?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The three exercises I've had the best tricep results from are CGBP, Bench Dips and Pushdowns and they pretty well hit all parts of the tricep. I tend to pick two and do one heavy and one lighter for a few weeks then swap one exercise and repeat

Say....

CGBP heavy/Pushdowns lighter for 6 weeks, then

Bench Dips Heavy/CGBP lighter for 6 weeks, then

Heavy Pushdowns/Bench Dips lighter for 6 weeks and so on.

You could try a giant set of all three one after the other for 2/3 weeks to shock your tri's and then go onto this.

I'm a believer in not trying to hit your tri's with too much direct work in one workout as they gets lots of additional pounding through chest and shoulders.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> The three exercises I've had the best tricep results from are CGBP, Bench Dips and Pushdowns and they pretty well hit all parts of the tricep. I tend to pick two and do one heavy and one lighter for a few weeks then swap one exercise and repeat
> 
> Say....
> 
> ...


Good advice mate thanks nice to have someone looking on from the outside if that makes sense 

Love all them 3 excercises and also agree with how muscles get other work on other days. That's why I dont do any direct front delt work now.

Think it's time to shock them for a.couple weeks mate,maybe some high rep sets or giant sets like you said. Think maybe theyre stuck in a rut a the min shame cos they were coming on well.

Totally difrent to my biceps..I have good bis and they respond best to higher volume work.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Don't you two know that I'm sensitive?:sad:
> 
> View attachment 76551


You need to make your mind up,your either Ming the merciless,destroyer of planets ruler of the galaxys or Ming the slipper wearing loveable elder,wiser guru to us young uns 



BigBarnBoy said:


> Im sure your as quiet and sensitive I as am bro.. :laugh:


Think you`ll find im the sensitive one  ......................................... :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> You need to make your mind up,your either Ming the merciless,destroyer of planets ruler of the galaxys or Ming the slipper wearing loveable elder,wiser guru to us young uns
> 
> Think you`ll find im the sensitive one  ......................................... :lol:


I don't own no damn slippers.... :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I don't own no damn slippers.... :lol:


And there`th my answer :lol:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Workout looked good yesterday mate, always good to switch it up a bit if you think your hitting a plateau!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night..

TUES - BACK AND BICEPS

Bent over rows 3x10 110kg

Wide grip chins 3xfailure 12,12,10

Reverse grip pulldowns 3x12 75kg

Narrow cable rows 3x12 100kg

Straight arm pulldowns 2xfailure with the stack

EZ Curls 3x8 55kg

Incline db curls 3x12 16s

Hammer curls 2x12 18s

High cable curls 2xfailure 35kg pausing each rep

Great session last night,extra volume for back and everything lifted well. Slight twinge in my shoulder 1st set of curls,just had the bar slightly out of balance I think.

All feels good and pumped still today


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Had abit crack with the lads last night about changing things up abit as talked bout on here yesterday. Have decided that starting next week we are going to back the weight of abit and up the reps into a good shock range. Be in the 20-50 reps per set range,probably with less volume and more machine use possibly.

Will probably do that for 2 or 3 weeks then change and head to the other end of the scale,possibly some low rep 5x5 or strength work and stick with that a few weeks.

Should be enough to shock the system and encourage new growth when we head back into our usual training territory again..watch this space :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff mate. Am thinking of having a deload week or two myself tbh. Haven't felt good at all this week so need to try something to keep the fires burning.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Will be good to see how this works for you mate, as I will need a few ideas on what to do when I feel the need to switch things up a bit.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff mate. Am thinking of having a deload week or two myself tbh. Haven't felt good at all this week so need to try something to keep the fires burning.


Cheers mate. Yeah the lads all agreed it was a good idea and so thats the plan to keep it fresh. My motivation dipped a little unusualy for me and so time for a change 

Will enjoy nent few weeks im sure. Hard though when its throwing heavy stuff around that gets me going normally. I was brought up training with alot of strongman stuff with a pro mate of mine and it ws hard to get that out my system.

Will be afer some thoughts when it comes to low reps or 5x5 over 4 days...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Will be good to see how this works for you mate, as I will need a few ideas on what to do when I feel the need to switch things up a bit.


Cheers fella will have it all down in here to see. You dont need a change roumd at the min mate your flying!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great workout as usual mate , 3 x 10 x 110kg for bent over rows ,to me thats insane lol its nearly my deadlift ...

Thought you might have had a day off today pal,get your hair done for the gym vid tonight :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Great workout as usual mate , 3 x 10 x 110kg for bent over rows ,to me thats insane lol its nearly my deadlift ...
> 
> Thought you might have had a day off today pal,get your hair done for the gym vid tonight :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Mate it dont take me very long to do my hair, 2 mins with a number 1 once a week and im done for another week :lol:

If theres a few in tomorrow il try get a shoulder press vid or some pics maybe we'l see...


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mate it dont take me very long to do my hair, 2 mins with a number 1 once a week and im done for another week :lol:
> 
> If theres a few in tomorrow il try get a shoulder press vid or some pics maybe we'l see...


 :thumb :Yeah, looking forward to that...i could come hold the camera for you if your struggling..


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

How's things mate?


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope things are good for you hun...no heard from you in a while...need my BBB fix soon...xx


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope your ok BBB


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> How's things mate?


Cheers for asking after me mate, just lost my way abit pal but im pulling myself round this week, was back training tonight 



Enjoy1 said:


> Hope things are good for you hun...no heard from you in a while...need my BBB fix soon...xx


Cheers hun, hopefully back on track and back for ya again lady 



Rob68 said:


> Hope your ok BBB


Cheers pal, im doing ok..big thanks for that PM mate aswell..was a whole host of things but i was back in the gym tonight and hopefully back heading in the right direction now...cheers again mate 

Il get an update wrote up...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome back brother, we all go thro these things mate..


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb:  Yay, daddys home.....xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Evening all, stranger checking in  1st up thanks for everyone whos been asking after me and also PM's..much appreciated, although iv not been on and active much iv logged on a couple times at work and checked bits..and its always good to be thought about so mucho appreciated girls and boys cheers :thumbup1:

The week before last me and the missus had abit of bother with family sh1t, the in laws being fcuking nightmares, then i got in abit of bother with a neighbour of mine whos been causing me a headache for the last couple of months and annoying my missus so i decided id had my fill and went round to see him :rolleye:

Then at the weekend i finally got round to starting the next stage on renovating the house, ripped out the old bathroom fully everything back to the stonework. Grafted a full day til 8 Sat night, 7 Sun night and then was doing 12hours at work then getting home and doing 3 hours on the house after work during last week and collapsing in bed lol. Really took it out of me phsically and mentally aswell organizing stuff plus my eating was sh1t. Managed to get 1 session in the gym last Thurs but it was really just for the sake of doing something and it was just abit of mish mash session.

Anyhows...back to it today, late finish last night but back to normal today. Loaded up on a new protein and back hitting the peptides, plus hydrating well with plenty water and starting to feel good again  Was really lacking motivation probably due to tiredness etc, but i feel ok today and had a decent session tonight, was good to see the lads again.

TUES - CHEST AND TRIS

Flat Bench 3x25 60kg

Incline Smith Bench 3x25 55kg

DB flyes 3x25 20kg

Cable crossovers 3x25 35kg

Incline Smith CGBP 3x25 50kg

Overhead extension machine 3x25 30kg

Skullcrusher machine 2x25

Cable Pressdowns 2xFailure (around 25-30 with the stack)

Good fun session, pretty torturous and certainly not an easy easing back into it type session lol but then thats not really what im about :laugh:

Decided to go with how i was planning to train before i went AWOL and go for the lighter weights and higher reps for a good change of pace and some shock tactics. Really enjoyed to tbh. Was only 2 of us tonight so we just kept goig, only really resting while the other did his set. The pump, and the tightening was unreal. Caused some very good muscle detailing and shaping for a good hour or 2 afterwards..and iv no doubt at all il be crippled in the morning lol.

Normally have Wednesdays off ut i missed yesterday so if im home early enough il try and get up to hit back and bis tomorrow night...

Hope everyones well :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Welcome back brother, we all go thro these things mate..


Cheers Milky brother, much appreciated fella. Lost my way abit as my essay iv just wrote above says..but hopefully back in business now thanks mate.



Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:  Yay, daddys home.....xxxxxxxxxx


Cheers hun..im back when you need me


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to see you back little bro. In laws and neighbours lol who needs 'em

You definitely need a bathroom though:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good to see you back little bro. In laws and neighbours lol who needs 'em
> 
> You definitely need a bathroom though:thumbup1:


Cheers big fella..

Hopefully got the priorities sorted in-laws and the neighbour fcuked off, bathroom half put back together and a little gym motivation back..

Enjoyed the 25 rep sets last night brother..definatly a nice change up a gear.

Did the CGBP on the smith machine on an incline bench..never done before but loved it. Totally took the chest and shoulders out the equation..tris are sore today


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to see your ok :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Good to see your ok :thumbup1:


Cheers mate good to be back :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome back mate! Great to see you've got some motivation back pal, sh1t can get to the best of us!

Not suprised your sore today mate, yesterday's session looked brutal! :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Welcome back mate! Great to see you've got some motivation back pal, sh1t can get to the best of us!
> 
> Not suprised your sore today mate, yesterday's session looked brutal! :thumb:


Cheers pal..loving the high rep stuff my chest is still dead and sore from monday lol..did another good one last night il get it wrote up now..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night..

WED - BACK AND BICEPS

Bent over rows 3x25 80kg

Wide grip pulldowns 3x25 60kg

V-Bar seated cable rows 3x25 60kg

Straight arm pulldowns 3x25 with the stack

EZ Curls 3x25 30kg

Incline db curls 3x25 with the 10s

High cable curls 2xfailure 25,18

Awesome session,brutal pumps and pain and a major cardio element in it. Just 2 of us again so was only really resting while the other lad did his set. Had to dig deep and was totally spent by the end of it.

Used a few spoonfulls of dextrose in my water and that helped during the workout.

Nice numb feeling in my biceps today,ache pretty much everywhere lol.

Feeling good in general...traps and shoulders tonight


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice session mate, you've gotta love the ache!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

high reps kill you don't they... good going


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Nice session mate, you've gotta love the ache!


Definatly doing the trick this week mate..going to keep doing 25 rep sets for a few weeks I think.



Rykard said:


> high reps kill you don't they... good going


Cheers Ryk mate..definatly take it out of you but theyre doing the trick as a good shock treatment and getting me motivated.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Does the dextrose work as a pre-workout then as never used it before ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Does the dextrose work as a pre-workout then as never used it before ?


I've used it as an intra- and post workout alternative to the energy drinks on the market. They pretty much consist of dextrose anyway and a box of dextrose is about a quid in Poundland lol.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I've used it as an intra- and post workout alternative to the energy drinks on the market. They pretty much consist of dextrose anyway and a box of dextrose is about a quid in Poundland lol.


I know preworkout stuff doesnt do anything for you so would you think its worthwhile trying,i usually have a cheap sort of redbull drink and banana preworkout ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> I know preworkout stuff doesnt do anything for you so would you think its worthwhile trying,i usually have a cheap sort of redbull drink and banana preworkout ?


Well, it's simple sugar so it would give you pre-workout energy. As you say, I'm not too concerned about what I have preworkout as long as I'm not hungry lol, but it will definitely help replace depleted glycogen during and after workouts. It's a viable, cheap alternative to lucozade and other carb/energy drinks imo. Be careful you don't use too much or you'll be trotting off to the toilet though, lol....


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

And dont start knocking lines up of it either mate :lol:

Mings spot on Rob, I find dextrose good and its dirt cheap, I just get it from the supermarket mate,il be where the sugar is and may be labelled as glucose powder or dextrose. Its like a quid for 1kg and its a very fast acting carb source.

Like he said its what most sports drinks have in anyhow, that and fructose which you can buy cheap aswell (fruit sugar).

I use it when im doing hard sessions and just mix a few spoonfulls into a litre of water and sip throughout. Also put abit into my post workout shake for an insulin kick and to replace glycogen for recovery


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha You lot have the wrong impression of me,the only thing i have done than seems untoward lately is the socks :laugh: never was one for snorting stuff,fcuk that lol

Will definately get some dextrose when out tomorrow and give it a try :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight...

THURS - SHOULDERS AND TRAPS

Overhead DB press (alternating pressing holding non working db at full overhead lockout while repping 10 with working arm) 3x20 each arm 30kg

Side Laterals 3x25 10kg

Rear Delt DB Raises 3x25 10kg

Front Delt Raises 2x25 10kg

Shrug Machine 4x25 with the stack

Wide grip Upright rows 2x25 35kg

Didnt have much time tonight but wanted to stick with the high rep scheme again. Blasted round this lot and away home in around 45mins. Had very little rest periods just enough to catch my breath as i was training alone. I know the weights are very light for me but im loving it at the min, Pump was insane tonight, my shoulders were numb by the end and still that way now lol. 1st time doing any front delt raises in years since i injured my front delt doing that very thing, but went with it as was only using the 10's and had no pain at all...not going to make a habit of it though i manage fine with no direct work on them normally.

Tired tonight its been a long week lol..friday tomorrow happy days


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

That overhead DB press sounds an interesting way of doing it ,not heard it like that before,shoulders are aching just thinking about it lol week nearly done now mate,time to relax or you cracking on with the house?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

i do that for my DB press - it helps with keeping the pressure on the shoulder and builds the stabilisation muscles


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> That overhead DB press sounds an interesting way of doing it ,not heard it like that before,shoulders are aching just thinking about it lol week nearly done now mate,time to relax or you cracking on with the house?


Its a good way for a change mate,we sometimes do them as a finisher after doing normal heavy presses.

Press them both fully overhead so they touching at the top,then hold one in that position while you do say 10 reps with the other arm. Then hold the arm you just worked in the top position while you rep the rested arm. Takes some doing keeping it stabilised at the top. Could be worth a try mate even just a finisher set at the end 

Im out tonight mate a good scran and a few pints with the missus and a few friends then be working on the house tomorrow no doubt with a bad head lol. Sunday im gona have a good days rest up might have a drive out somewhere 



Rykard said:


> i do that for my DB press - it helps with keeping the pressure on the shoulder and builds the stabilisation muscles


Nice one Ryk yeah holding the pressure and keeping the worked arm upright takes some doing mate doesnt it..I enjoy them


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice one Ryk yeah holding the pressure and keeping the worked arm upright takes some doing mate doesnt it..I enjoy them


yep - and it looks easy from the outside lol.. wait until they try it...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Enjoy your night out tonight with the missus :thumbup1:

Mad that you drive all week for a living then on your day off your thinking of going out for a drive somewhere lol you think you would park the car up on friday and leave it till monday morning ... i cant remember what its like to drive,day i lost my job i drove home,parked my car up never drove one since lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rykard said:


> yep - and it looks easy from the outside lol.. wait until they try it...


Hmm sounds like a challenge that does lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Rob68 said:


> Hmm sounds like a challenge that does lol


couldn't possible comment lol

if you do try don't use your normal weight - bring it down a bit.. the stabilising muscles can be pretty weak ....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rykard said:


> couldn't possible comment lol
> 
> if you do try don't use your normal weight - bring it down a bit.. the stabilising muscles can be pretty weak ....


Pink dumbells it is then lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Rob68 said:


> Pink dumbells it is then lol


as soon as BBB has finished with them


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rykard said:


> as soon as BBB has finished with them


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> as soon as BBB has finished with them





Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

[email protected]


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

hey !!! that's [email protected] with strong shoulders lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rykard said:


> hey !!! that's [email protected] with strong shoulders lol


You speak for yourself lol


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Pink dumbells it is then lol


And whats wrong with pink dumbells...?? x lol....that sounds seriously good for a wee change....next shoulders session...gona try that..pink dumbells and all..lol.x BBB can borrow mine any day...xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> And whats wrong with pink dumbells...?? x lol....that sounds seriously good for a wee change....next shoulders session...gona try that..pink dumbells and all..lol.x BBB can borrow mine any day...xx


Cheers hun..il borrow your dumbells one day aswell.. 

Got another new excercise for everyone this week aswell lol coming up shortly..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night..

MON - CHEST AND TRIS

Flat Bench 3x25 90kg

Incline Smith Bench 3x25 70kg

Flat DB Flyes 3x25 22kg

Cable crossovers 2x20 superset with Low to high crossovers 2x20

Incline Smith CGBP 3x20 60kg

Skullcrushers 3x20 50kg

Overhead extension machine 3x20 35kg

Great session again..loving the new high rep and high volume stuff. Big shock to the system in a good way. Enjoying it aswell which is a big plus at the min as im that tired my motivation hasnt been there recently mainly with the graft I been doing at home.

Am thinking bout doing this type training for another week then swapping to another type instead of going back to my usual stuff. Maybe some lower rep stuff..possibly 5x5 or something similar, or fst-7 looks a nice idea. Im looking for ideas from anyone 

New excercise Im loving is CGBP on an incline bench. In the smith machine is good as it takes the balancing out of it and you can just push. Hands spaced at your normal width apart, bench at 30-45 degrees, keep your elbows tucked in and a normal overhand grip.

Totally takes your delts and chest out the move,which doesnt happen with the flat bench version. I do them fine even with my front delt problem and get no pain at all.

Worth a try


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great looking session again mate! The main thing is your enjoying it again and got your motivation back :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Great looking session again mate! The main thing is your enjoying it again and got your motivation back :thumb:


Definatly mate cheers. Its just been down to tiredness and distractions but gona try my best to get a full weeks traiing in tis week and go from there.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

taking a break every 4-6 weeks lets you recharge and refocus. never heard of the incline cgbp before interesting.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Am gutted ,got me popcorn the lot, sat waiting patiently for this new excersice and that was it ?  :lol: was expecting something involving you doing your house up and reaching up to do some tiling or something you were working your calfs :lol:

Good to see the motivation is creeping back in mate,plenty of reps going in to :thumb:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rykard said:


> taking a break every 4-6 weeks lets you recharge and refocus. never heard of the incline cgbp before interesting.


x2, listening to your mind and body is really important. Unfortunately life can get in the way of training sometimes. I had a rest a few weeks back and feel 10x better for it!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> taking a break every 4-6 weeks lets you recharge and refocus. never heard of the incline cgbp before interesting.


Yeah Ryk, I have my rest weeks mate couldnt agree with you more they do the world of good for recharging. Iv missed plenty days recently,I need to keep at it and itl all come back good pal.

Have a go at them on the incline sometime


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Am gutted ,got me popcorn the lot, sat waiting patiently for this new excersice and that was it ?  :lol: was expecting something involving you doing your house up and reaching up to do some tiling or something you were working your calfs :lol:
> 
> Good to see the motivation is creeping back in mate,plenty of reps going in to :thumb:


 :lol:

Sorry to disappoint mate lol I can only share so much wisdom every day can't please everyone


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> x2, listening to your mind and body is really important. Unfortunately life can get in the way of training sometimes. I had a rest a few weeks back and feel 10x better for it!


Cheers Jay but like I said mate I know my body well and iv taken the time the last few weeks and not tried to cram the gym in on top of all the work iv been doing.

Tbh what I need is the opposite..i need to hit the gym but in new ways for abit like im doing now and will change to something else soon. Keep it new and fresh.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sorry to disappoint mate lol I can only share so much wisdom every day can't please everyone


Ok, will let you off ........... this time 

Whats with the thoughts of maybe doing a 5 x 5 routine is it just for a change?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just seen your post above so that answers mine


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Ok, will let you off ........... this time
> 
> Whats with the thoughts of maybe doing a 5 x 5 routine is it just for a change?





Rob68 said:


> Just seen your post above so that answers mine


Yeah just to keep it new for abit mate. Enjoying the current high rep stuff so may go to the other extreme for a month before going back to my usual stuff again. Its been ages since I was more strength based. Used to do alot of strongman event training just for a change and I loved it.

Some ideas similar to your 5x5 stuff you do may be good.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff bro. Best to listen to your body but, in your case, I would give listening to your mind a miss.... :whistling: :lol: :lol:

Whatever you decide training wise just remember that you'll need to peak in time for us to go down so.... and give Rob and Dave a lesson at some point I think we may need to be up to 60/70% for that challenge:laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff bro. Best to listen to your body but, in your case, I would give listening to your mind a miss.... :whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Whatever yo decide training wise just remember that you'll need to peak in time for us to go down so.... and give Rob and Dave a lesson at some point I think we may need to be up to 60/70% for that challenge:laugh:


Haha :lol:

Cheeky fcuker just cos you gone gold now :lol:

On a serious note mate what sort of low rep change could I go to? Over a 3 or 4 day split..

Im honestly ok rest wise I know my body it handles alot..as I get back into a new gym routine although its more work, I actualy relax more..if that makes sense to anyone normal :laugh:

On the other note mate I was going to suggest going when we both on cycle and giving a proper lesson..but I think your right bro il maybe have a couple of rest weeks before we go down,shouldnt need to be on top form


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've always been a cheeky fcuker, bro

I haven't done a whole workout low rep routine for a good while. 5x5 would probably be the best but you should really limit the exercises to 3 each workout. You be able to cope lol? Something like Deads, Chins, Curls. Bench, Dips, Skulls. Squats, SLDL, Calf Raises. Should do the trick.

I'm planning on being on cycle till August Although I will be having calorie deficit cuts throughout. Sob. Just started new cycle 10 mins ago so off to do high rep Chest and Shoulders shortly The only thing that worries me about heading down country is that we weigh around 35 stone or so between us. Dave is 21+ and Robs socks look about 3 stone each. Might be tougher than we think:whistling: Have to play on Dave's bad back....sorry Dave


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Deleted post as I'm a thicko lol.

Suffering from the effects of my meds I reckon:lol: :lol:

Cheers Rob:thumbup1:

You git


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

haha who`s losing the plot :lol: just cos your gold dont be spamming everyones journal with your workouts :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL. Was just in the process of putting this where it was supposed to be:rolleyes:

Shows how hard I'm training:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff bro. Best to listen to your body but, in your case, I would give listening to your mind a miss.... :whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Whatever you decide training wise just remember that you'll need to peak in *time for us to go down so*.... and give Rob and Dave a lesson at some point I think we may need to be up to 60/70% for that challenge:laugh:


:no: Mind games already eh ? :sneaky2: :ban:



BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha :lol:
> 
> Cheeky fcuker just cos you gone gold now :lol:
> 
> ...


  :lol:



Mingster said:


> I've always been a cheeky fcuker, bro
> 
> I haven't done a whole workout low rep routine for a good while. 5x5 would probably be the best but you should really limit the exercises to 3 each workout. You be able to cope lol? Something like Deads, Chins, Curls. Bench, Dips, Skulls. Squats, SLDL, Calf Raises. Should do the trick.
> 
> I'm planning on being on cycle till August Although I will be having calorie deficit cuts throughout. Sob. Just started new cycle 10 mins ago so off to do high rep Chest and Shoulders shortly The only thing that worries me about heading down country is that we weigh around 35 stone or so between us. Dave is 21+ and Robs socks look about 3 stone each. Might be tougher than we think:whistling: Have to play on Dave's bad back....sorry Dave


THE SOCKS HAVE GONE :cursing: ....... :lol:

Although im thinking of bringing them out of retirement just for this occasion


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :no: Mind games already eh ? :sneaky2: :ban:


Was going to say time for us to go down soon but didn't want to build your hopes up mate:innocent:. I'm off the the docs for my inoculations next week and buying an industrial strength umbrella whilst I'm on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh its like that is it? :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Was going to say time for us to go down soon but didn't want to build your hopes up mate:innocent:. I'm off the the docs for my inoculations next week and buying an industrial strength umbrella whilst I'm on.


Haha Coming from where you come from i doubt a little bit of rain would worry you ........... Hmm or would it ? :whistling:

Do they do injections for a big case of whoop4ass ? best you ask if they will double the dose if they do and get some for BBB while your there :whistling: :lol:

Think i`ll quit right here on this :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

A little bit of rain is fine. Equatorial monsoons 24 hours a day are something else

I can eat two cases of whoop-ass and a side of chips:laugh:

Where's that bloody BBB when you need him? Probably stuffing himself on a Yorkie and wolf whistling all and sundry:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> A little bit of rain is fine. Equatorial monsoons 24 hours a day are something else
> 
> I can eat two cases of whoop-ass and a side of chips:laugh:
> 
> Where's that bloody BBB when you need him? Probably stuffing himself on a Yorkie and wolf whistling all and sundry:lol: :lol:


Its like Ant without Dec ....... :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Its like Ant without Dec ....... :lol:


Hmmm. Not sure if that's an insult or not. Have to give this some thought:confused1:

Or maybe not:cursing:

[email protected]:2guns:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Hmmm. Not sure if that's an insult or not. Have to give this some thought:confused1:
> 
> Or maybe not:cursing:
> 
> [email protected]:2guns:


 :lol: :lol:

Well whatever you call yourself these days you will always be these to us :thumb:

You will be welcomed warmly  .............. :lol: :lol:

View attachment 78458


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Fcuk me you been busy in here..sorry Ming my older chuckle brother from the real north..im back to fight your corner :lol: :lol:

Iv had boring things like grafting, eating and training to be on with, yorkie bars, butty vans and looking down random ladies tops as i drive by...proper trucker me you know :lol: 

Il get some training wrote up in a sec..this pre battle talk looks interesting... :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I've always been a cheeky fcuker, bro
> 
> I haven't done a whole workout low rep routine for a good while. 5x5 would probably be the best but you should really limit the exercises to 3 each workout. You be able to cope lol? Something like Deads, Chins, Curls. Bench, Dips, Skulls. Squats, SLDL, Calf Raises. Should do the trick. Im used to the volume mate, thats my only worry, just looking for the best of both worlds i guess..
> 
> I'm planning on being on cycle till August Although I will be having calorie deficit cuts throughout. Sob. Just started new cycle 10 mins ago so off to do high rep Chest and Shoulders shortly The only thing that worries me about heading down country is that we weigh around 35 stone or so between us. Dave is 21+ and Robs socks look about 3 stone each. Might be tougher than we think :whistling: Have to play on Dave's bad back....sorry Dave


 :lol: :lol: Maybe hel have to hit us each with a sock to hold us back..best beware...



Rob68 said:


> Although im thinking of bringing them out of retirement just for this occasion


Please do mate  Then wel video it all...



Mingster said:


> Was going to say time for us to go down soon but didn't want to build your hopes up mate:innocent:. I'm off the the docs for my inoculations next week and buying an industrial strength umbrella whilst I'm on.


Arent we abit tall to go down there bro, last time i was there everyone looked real short..though maybe it was just cos they were hunched under umbreallas.. :whistling:



Dave said:


> Oh its like that is it? :lol:


Fighting talk :lol: looks like youv been roped into it Dave mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Bit of sensibleness for a minute..trained tonight...

Still sticking with the extra high rep work all this week.

TUES - BACK AND BICEPS

Bent Over Rows 3x25 80kg

Wide Grip Pulldowns 3x25 60kg

Narrow Seated Cable Rows 3x25 60kg

Straight Arm Pulldowns 3xFailure with the stack on

EZ Bar Curls 3x20 40kg

Incline DB Curls 2x20 10kg

Hammer Curls 2x20 14kg

High Cable Curls 1xFailure (around 40) with 30kg on

Another good session really enjoyed it. Its real strange to me as i love my heavy weights, and not one for dropping back so far, but obviously need too to hit the rep range im after. The intensity more than makes up for it, very short rest periods (only while the other lad does his set) and we get the whole workout done in around an hour. The pump is awesome, and the next day im feeling it alot more at the minute..real deep in the muscle. More so even than doing my normal heavier training.

Recovery is still good. Peptides are still going well, still 3x a day and m diet is ok, still hitting protein levels, although i am taking in more sh1tty carbs than id like to be doing..bloody wife wont stop cooking :lol:

Heads feeling back on track..im gonna stick with it :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Fcuk me you been busy in here..sorry Ming my older chuckle brother from the real north..*im back to fight your corner * :lol: :lol:
> 
> Iv had boring things like grafting, eating and training to be on with, yorkie bars, butty vans and looking down random ladies tops as i drive by...proper trucker me you know :lol:
> 
> Il get some training wrote up in a sec..this pre battle talk looks interesting... :laugh:


Bit late for that Dec,he`s licking his wounds after taking a beating :whistling: 



BigBarnBoy said:


> Arent we abit tall to go down there bro, last time i was there everyone looked real short..though maybe it was just cos they were hunched under umbreallas.. :whistling:


 :nono: Ask Dave how tall he is


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

In your dreams


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> In your dreams


Oh your back are ya ,must have been a count of 8 then,i`ll just toy with you for a bit more then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Bit of sensibleness for a minute..trained tonight...
> 
> Still sticking with the extra high rep work all this week.
> 
> ...


Those weights look pretty heavy to me mate!

Your pretty lucky your missus cooks for you, I wouldn't be complaining. I'm lucky if I get a couple of meals a week cooked by the other half. I think she's got far too comfortable.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Those weights look pretty heavy to me mate!
> 
> Your pretty lucky your missus cooks for you, I wouldn't be complaining. I'm lucky if I get a couple of meals a week cooked by the other half. I think she's got far too comfortable.


Theyl be light to you 1 day mate youl get there 

As for the missus :no: that aint how im training you mate :lol:

Get home tonite,get them trousers off her and start wearing them again yourself..your the man of the house..now you told me you just had a sh1t load of meat from WG delivered..so get her cooking mate. No corrie for her til shes sorted it for you.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mate she's on a negotiation training course for work at the moment so when she gets back she's gonna be even harder to control. Why her work feel the need to train women in the art of mind manipulation is beyond me :confused1:

To be fair though she won't trust me to cook the steaks properly so I guess she will be cooking those. I also burn clothes on purpose when I iron, so she doesnt let me do that now either.

And if i'm honest I dont care that she wears the trousers most the time, just as long as she let's me take them off now and again :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> And if i'm honest I dont care that she wears the trousers most the time, just as long as she let's me take them off now and again :lol:


 :lol:

Can't argue with that thinking mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Feeling good today, suns out, eating well and got a stack of new music to listen to while im driving..present from the missus for being a good boy and finally getting round to trying to finish that feckin house :laugh:

Off work tomorow aswell got a long weekend of it which am looking forward to.

Shoulders and traps tonite..cant wait..going to smash them with a whole heap of high rep torture


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just checking in to see if your behaving yourself....all looking good in here as always pardner....keep it up...oh yeah and the good work to..haha x


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I did the patented BBB shoulder workout last night, chucked in some close grip chins at the end and they felt real good!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Just checking in to see if your behaving yourself....all looking good in here as always pardner....keep it up...oh yeah and the good work to..haha x


All good partner :cowboy: You know aswell as anyone im always on it when i need to be..... :whistling:

By the way your looking awesome at the min lady


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I did the patented BBB shoulder workout last night, chucked in some close grip chins at the end and they felt real good!!! :thumbup1:


Good to see you back in here Ben..glad your back at it after your hol mate :thumbup1:

Nice that the shoulder workout still doing the biz fella... while you were away iv actually set up a little account that everytime anyone uses it they have to send me a couple of quid over..should pay for my holiday this year


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Late update...

THURS - TRAPS AND SHOULDERS

Barbell Shrugs 3x25 100kg

Behind the back Smith Shrugs 3x25 90kg

Seated overhead DB press (holding one overhead and pressing opposite one again) 3x25

Front DB Raises superset with DB Laterals 3x20 each excercise

Rear Delt Machine Flyes 3x25 50kg

Quick, high intensity, high rep session again. All done and dusted in under an hour with 3 of us training. Awesome pump again, the last set of laterals was agony, had to have a spotter lifting each arm making sure they went high enough, muscle was totally dead..love it 

Next week is going to be abit of a transition week into some heavier training again. It will consist of more normal weight and rep ranges to get used to feeling it again as we move into the following week and hopefully some type of a strength, low rep training blast...though i still need to sort that lol.

Shock treatment of the high reps was definatly the right thing to do, blasted out the plateau and got my mindset back again. Happy days :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

SAT - LEGS

Smith Machine feet in front Squats 3x30

Leg Press 2x30 (Feet pointed outwards to hit inner quads)

Leg Extensions 2xFailure with the stack

SLDL 2x25

Ham Curls 2x25

Seated Calf Raises (toes pointed in) 2x25 2x10

On my own this morning, missed yesterday due to being off work so did the session this morning. Missus was at hospital yesterday so i stopped off to go with her, nothing major luckily so after getting out about dinnertime we headed for nandos  Double Chicken Breast pitta with coleslaw and fries, hoummus and bread to start, washed down with a couple beers cos the sun was out :thumbup1:

Todays legs session was a good quick blast, alot of volume and a serious burn and pump up, still round it all in around an hour. Hobbling around like nobodys business now..gotta be a good thing 

Hope you all enjoying the weekend!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok days rest today..top weather today so heading out for a XL sunday dinner shortly then an afternoon up the forest in the sun with the wife, my daughter and the dog..perfect 

Before i went i just wanted to throw out a couple ideas for you to let me know what you think. As you know iv been using a very high rep, high volume scheme for a few weeks now as a shock tactic which has worked great..now going to go to the other end of the range with some lower rep strength stuff just to keep it new. This week will be a transition week, then into the new programme. Which i have 2 ideas for...

1st is the same 4 day split but with a starting compound excercise done for 5x5 followed by a few other same bodypart plus assistance excercises done in a slightly higher 8-10 range. This would give me the volume i enjoy, but with a mix of strength and growth work. As a rough idea would look like:

Mon

Bench 5x5

Incline Bench 3x8-10

DB Flyes 3x8-10

CGBP 3x8-10

Dips 3x8-10

Tue

Deadlifts 5x5

Wide Grip Chins 3x8-10

DB Rows 3x8-10

Barbell Curls 3x8-10

Hammer Curls 3x8-10

Thurs

Overhead Press 5x5

Upright Rows 3x8-10

Lateral Raises 3x8-10

Barbell Shrugs ?

Rear Delts?

Fri

Squats 5x5

Leg Press 3x8-10

Leg Extensions 3x8-10

SLDL 3x8-10

Seated Calf Raises 3x8-10

Or...could go with a push/pull/legs routine either rotating over and over, or doing for 3 days a week plus a day spare for anything extra i may want to do, or smaller bodyparts/abs/cardio etc. Would look something like:

Push - Bench 5x5, OHP 5x5, CGBP 3x8-10, Dips or other chest work? Side laterals?

Pull - Deads 5x5, BB Rows 5x5, Wide Chins or pull ups 3x8-10, BB Curls 3x8-10, Rear delts?

Legs - Squats 5x5, SLDL 5x5, Extensions 3x8-10, Calf Raises 3x8-10

All very rough at the min just thinking out loud. Everything can be changed round. Open to ideas and thoughts everyone :confused1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello mate. In my honest opinion....

Monday - too many presses. I would drop the inclines.

Tuesday - fine.

Thursday - I would drop the shrugs - the deads will hit your traps plenty. Rear Flyes or Rear Rows for posterior delts.

Friday - fine.

The P/P/L looks ok although I wouldn't do Deads and BB Rows in the same workout.You like more volume than me. Personally I wouldn't do more than 4/5 exercises in a P/P/L and if I did 5 I would only be doing 2 sets each for the last 3 exercises. We are all different but, personally, I couldn't give 100% for more than around 12 sets a session. Any more than that and I would, maybe subconsciously, be holding something back in the earlier sets.

Good luck with what you decide on, bro. Are your training partners happy to go along with your choices or will you be going it alone for a while?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Hello mate. In my honest opinion....
> 
> Monday - too many presses. I would drop the inclines.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the input as always fella thanks :thumbup1: Was just a sort of 1st draft so i have a week to perfect it. Its not going to be a huge long term plan in all honesty, more a programme for carrying on the shock tactics on the muscles that iv been using the last month.

The lads i train with always just go along with what i come up with, im always bouncing new thinking and meds off them, even though im the youngest there i understandably rule the roost :lol: In all honesty mate we work real well together theres always 2 of us and sometimes 3 and we constantly push each other and try to beat each other, its the way i train best. Il take the plan i come up with in and show them and theyl be able to see what they think.

Your right about the volume i like mate its how i respond best. I get what your saying bout the overall sets when really pushing the 1st excercise, makes total sense. The other way to look at it though would be to take my normal monday for example..id probably do anywhere up to 25 sets total for chest and tris for example. In the p/p/l above that daily sets drops to around 14-16 sets total, of which 10 maybe heavy 5 rep sets. I think i can manage that with the rest in between the other lads sets plus the added motivation.

On the 1st routine the total sets are down to around 17 so still 8 sets down on normal..could be a good balance? Im thinking it could be good to keep pushing the 5x5 stuff but still using higher reps to create a pump and growth.

Your suggestions on the routine are good. Could drop inclines and replace with 2 sets of crossovers maybe, or swap bench dips for weighted dips to hit both chest and tris..

Dropping shrugs makes sense with deadlifting again, i wasnt sure about them. Il keep the rear delt flyes in there for the balance.

Hmmmm :confused1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, thought you were a bossy bugger:lol: :lol:

We're all different, mate, and you certainly get results from your style of training so it's difficult to fault tbh. If I were doing flat, incline, close grip presses and dips - which is a sort of press - I would struggle to lift 10kg by the 3rd exercise lol. The fact of the matter is my strength is there at the beginning but doesn't hang around long during a workout. This is due to the long years of strength training, low reps, low volume, big rests between sets etc. I'm trying to increase the volume at the minute, and with it my stamina, but it's a long, hard road, and goes a little against the grain I must admit

I think substituting the bench dips is a top idea. I would do more of these but having no training partner to dump a few 20kg plates in my lap makes it difficult to progress with them:no:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yeah, thought you were a bossy bugger:lol: :lol:
> 
> We're all different, mate, and you certainly get results from your style of training so it's difficult to fault tbh. If I were doing flat, incline, close grip presses and dips - which is a sort of press - I would struggle to lift 10kg by the 3rd exercise lol. The fact of the matter is my strength is there at the beginning but doesn't hang around long during a workout. This is due to the long years of strength training, low reps, low volume, big rests between sets etc. I'm trying to increase the volume at the minute, and with it my stamina, but it's a long, hard road, and goes a little against the grain I must admit
> 
> I think substituting the bench dips is a top idea. I would do more of these but having no training partner to dump a few 20kg plates in my lap makes it difficult to progress with them:no:


People like how i train mate and i like to help people..i somehow manage to convince people i know useful stuff :laugh: If they let me rule the roost up that gym then thats fine by me 

Totally with you how our previous styles of training effect us mate. Its why im so intrested in how your training now, really against your history and more like mine. Iv trained bodypart splits pretty much my whole training life. Started off with full body routines like alot of people back then, and then also did some actual strongman event/assistance training, my training partner/teacher was a UK's strongest man top lad..and i sort of leaned that way for abit. Then my partner changed to a bodybuilder and the splits began.

Am just enjoying swapping stuff around at the min, just for as much as i know about training, some areas such as slightly more strength/compound excercise programmes im not 100% about..thats where very useful headed blokes like you come in to keep me right :thumb: We are always learning however much we know...

Im leaning towards the 4 day split routine rather than p/p/l..mate how does this look?

Mon

Bench 5x5

DB Flyes 3x8-10

Crossovers 2x8-10

CGBP 3x8-10

Bench Dips 3x8-10 (plates loaded on legs)

Tue

Deadlifts 5x5

Wide Grip Chins 3x8-10

Straight Arm Pulldowns 2x8-10

Barbell Curls 3x8-10

Hammer Curls 3x8-10

Thurs

Overhead Press 5x5

Upright Rows 3x8-10

Lateral Raises 3x8-10

Rear Delts Flyes 3x8-10

Fri

Squats 5x5

Leg Press 3x8-10

Leg Extensions 3x8-10

SLDL 3x8-10

Seated Calf Raises 3x8-10

Rest between 5x5 sets alot greater than normal to hold strength, followed up by as absoloutly heavy as possible for the 8-10 rep excercises but with more normal rest periods.

Abs and cardio will be pencilled in during the 1st week seeing how long the sessions take and what they take out of us.

Aim to add maybe 2.5kg a week to the 5x5 stuff,as long as still hitting the full rep/set range. If i fall short hit it again next week til full 5 sets done then move on again.

Getting somewhere near?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks good to me, mate. I would have to work up to it a little and make sure my diet and sleep were spot on or I'd be shattered after 3 weeks lol. Then again I am an old git - I keep forgetting that bit. I know my stamina isn't the best due to my training history, but a few extra years doesn't help either:laugh:

I'm sure you'll thrive on this routine. It covers all the bases and duplicates none. You can't ask for more than that:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Looks good to me, mate. I would have to work up to it a little and make sure my diet and sleep were spot on or I'd be shattered after 3 weeks lol. Then again I am an old git - I keep forgetting that bit. I know my stamina isn't the best due to my training history, but a few extra years doesn't help either:laugh:
> 
> I'm sure you'll thrive on this routine. It covers all the bases and duplicates none. You can't ask for more than that:thumbup1:


Awesome bro thanks for that..we can tweek anything as we go along. And like i said its not going to be for the huge long term..once we hit abit of a plateau again il change things up again.

Age doesnt matter mate, your progressing all the time. Im still going to come up your spot one Saturday and have a blast with you in the gym if youv ever time, thatd be great stuff 

Sleeps great at the min, diets ok..more carbs maybe than id like, but protein and fats are always bang on. With abit of caffiene and the lads pushing me i reckon your right, might do me a world of good :thumbup1:

Hope this week goes ok for you mate, notice your going on nights again, always fcuks things up abit.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHa. I don't think you need much help from me, bro.

Where abouts are you based? We'll have to pop down sou.... you know where:lol: :lol: and show Rob and Dave what's what in a month or two


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. I don't think you need much help from me, bro.
> 
> Where abouts are you based? We'll have to pop down sou.... you know where:lol: :lol: and show Rob and Dave what's what in a month or two


Dont be daft mate, we all keep learning. Im well out my apprenticeship, and i like nothing more than helping 10 stone powerhouse newbies in our gym to achieve greatness following me :lol: but its still great to be able to bounce ideas off people who know thier sh1t such as yourself.

Im definatly up for travelling down there mate..do you need a passport going that far sou... :whistling:

joking aside mate, definatly be up for going to see them 2 mate..would make a good day..my only problem is that being the youth of the group il be expected to show big things and show the elders up :lol: time to get some training done me thinks...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL. Yeah, I'll not be doing much:laugh: I'll just potter about giving advice and tying Robs shoe laces together whilst you lift all the iron

If we can time it to coincide with the Manchester derby we can play Rob and Dave off against each other too:devil2:

See, I've been giving this some thought


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

New routine looks spot on mate. Hope your enjoying the sunshine, do you get that up North?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. I don't think you need much help from me, bro.
> 
> Where abouts are you based? *We'll have to pop down sou.... *you know where:lol: :lol: and show Rob and Dave what's what in a month or two


Go on say it,i dare you :death: :lol: Poor Dave beens dragged into something here without him knowing or accepting the challenge :lol:



BigBarnBoy said:


> Dont be daft mate, we all keep learning. Im well out my apprenticeship, and i like nothing more than helping 10 stone powerhouse newbies in our gym to achieve greatness following me :lol: but its still great to be able to bounce ideas off people who know thier sh1t such as yourself.
> 
> Im definatly up for travelling down there mate..*do you need a passport going that far sou... * :whistling:
> 
> joking aside mate, definatly be up for going to see them 2 mate..would make a good day..*my only problem is that being the youth of the group* il be expected to show big things and show the elders up :lol: time to get some training done me thinks...


You to ballbag :death: :lol:

Back up there oldman Daves way younger than you for a start :ban: ..................... and so am i your birthdays a day before mine,plus im only 34,was a rough paper round :whistling:

Yeah good advice best get some training nailed  :lol: :lol:



Mingster said:


> LOL. Yeah, I'll not be doing much:laugh: I'll just potter about giving advice and *tying Robs shoe laces together *whilst you lift all the iron
> 
> If we can time it to coincide with the Manchester derby we can play Rob and Dave off against each other too:devil2:
> 
> See, I've been giving this some thought


 :lol: :lol: Youve been giving it way to much thought from what i can see lmao,tying my laces eh? dirty tricks already? wouldnt be trying mind games by any chance would we? im a blue mate,mind games dont rattle us :whistling: 



Jay_1986 said:


> New routine looks spot on mate. Hope your enjoying the sunshine, *do you get that up North*?


Yes Jay we got loads of it here at the mo in the proper north  ..........................


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Question for you,you do upright rows,what do they work?

Was always under the impression they where a shoulder excercise until i read a wall chart thing in the gym this morning which was a back workout plan,it had upright rows on it ,hence why the question

Would the position of hands alter what they hit?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> New routine looks spot on mate. Hope your enjoying the sunshine, do you get that up North?


Cheers Jay, looking forward to a change up in gear again mate, and feeling some weight again.

As for the North/South...dont you fcuking start :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Question for you,you do upright rows,what do they work?
> 
> Was always under the impression they where a shoulder excercise until i read a wall chart thing in the gym this morning which was a back workout plan,it had upright rows on it ,hence why the question
> 
> Would the position of hands alter what they hit?


Good to see you let out the cupboard finally matey..hope they were gentle on you 

Upright rows are going in my new worked out routine again pal, not done them for a long time but really like them. Hand position makes a big diffrence to the target area. Always keep your elbows higher than the bar, and keep the bar travelling up as close to your body as possible. You can shift the emphasis from your traps, to your middle delts, to your lower traps and back by shifting hand positions. We used to superset them with good effect mate, 1st up with hands about 6-12 inches apart, then grabbing a preset bar and holding it right at the very ends as wide as possible, hitting both the traps and shoulders very well 

Dont need to go mega heavy or the form starts dissapearing..see way too many lads swinging and throwing it up to about chest height :no:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight...

A bit of a transition week from high reps heading towards the new lower rep routine. Started stacking some weight back on the bar again.

MON - CHEST AND TRIS

Flat Bench 2xWarm up then 1x15 120kg, 1x11 130kg, 1x8 140kg

Incline smith Bench 3x12 90kg

Flat DB Flyes 2x12 28kg

Cable Crossovers 2x10 65kg superset with low to high crossovers 2x10 35kg

Incline Smith CGBP 3x10 70kg

Overhead Machine Extensions 2x12 40kg

V-Bar Pressdowns 2x12 60kg on double pulleys...superset with rope pressdowns 2xfailure 35kg

Felt good to get some weight back on again, nice change up in workout. Weights obviously down a little from before due to my dip in form and then the endurance training high rep stuff, but it will come back quickly this time.

Not much else to report, shoulder giving me abit of hammer tonight, hasnt for a few weeks and not really sure what caused it, will just keep an eye on it this week, hopefully be ok for next week.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight...

TUES - BACK AND BICEPS

Bent Over Rows 3x12 100kg

Wide Grip Pulldowns 3x12 90kg

Narrow Grip Seated Rows 3x12 110kg

Straight Arm Pulldows 3xFailure with the stack

EZ Curls 3x10 50kg

Incline DB Curls 3x12 16kgs

Hammer Curls 3x12 20kgs

High Cable Curls 1x50 25kg

Quick session but with some decent weight still, still a kind of transition into next weeks new workouts. Was roasting in the gym tonight, struggle to stay hydrated when its like that, i definatly train better during the winter.

Will definatly be mixing up my 2l water bottle with some dextrose for next weeks sessions when we start pushing it again.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Just another quick note..that little gyno flare up i had a few weeks back post-cycle...well its pretty much dissapeared :thumb:

I think i hit it in time, due to knowing the feelings very well from experience.

3 weeks of Letro and now onto the 2nd week of just 20mg Nolva everyday and its shrunk back and dissapeared so unless you knew it was there and squeezed for it, its not noticeable.

Chuffed to bits to be honest, was starting to fcuk me up abit thinking another op may be needed one day..think iv avoided it now though. Will stay on the nolva for quite a while yet.

Real pleased


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

New routine looks good mate, I was thinking along similar lines for mine but not sure if it's worth keeping the 5x5 on compounds as I'm not expecting any strength increases in calorie deficit if I can control my stomach....


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> New routine looks good mate, I was thinking along similar lines for mine but not sure if it's worth keeping the 5x5 on compounds as I'm not expecting any strength increases in calorie deficit if I can control my stomach....


Cheers Ben, hopefully itl be the best of both worlds pushing the big compounds with 5x5 mixed with more muscle building assistance stuff at higher reps..will still be pushing them aswell though.

The last few weeks working in the higher reps like 20-25 worked well for me,that could be worth a try for you aswell for a shock and a change round. Not sure how easy it is on your low cals and tiny carbs tho lol.

You dont take any meds do you mate ?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

All going good by the looks of it pal,bet the trucker right arm tan is coming on nicely the last few days


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> All going good by the looks of it pal,bet the trucker right arm tan is coming on nicely the last few days


Very nicely mate :lol: :lol:

Luckily it was my left arm I burnt last year thats the one I need to be careful with..so my right arm can happily hang out the window :lol:

All ok with you pal? Been bit quiet for you last few days hope alls good mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Very nicely mate :lol: :lol:
> 
> Luckily it was my left arm I burnt last year thats the one I need to be careful with..so my right arm can happily hang out the window :lol:
> 
> All ok with you pal? Been bit quiet for you last few days hope alls good mate


Used to hate the driver tan ,right arm looked great all the time :lol: Forgot about the burnt arm,is it still healing or scarring gone and its back to normal now?

Im good mate,will be updating again from next week,see what a new routine brings :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Used to hate the driver tan ,right arm looked great all the time :lol: Forgot about the burnt arm,is it still healing or scarring gone and its back to normal now?
> 
> Im good mate,will be updating again from next week,see what a new routine brings :thumb:


Good to hear you ok pal.

The arms healed great mate,alot down to the help I got on here. Its still a slightly diffrent colour but hard to notice and itl only get better.

As for the uneven trucker tan..well thats what melanotan was invented for :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Bit of a strange morning this one. The wife rang me to say she had fallen and landed on her hand while she was out jogging with the dog and had felt it go. Had passed out with the pain poor lass. Couldnt drive to hospital but by amazing luck I wasnt far away so picked her up in the truck and managed to drop her at her mates who lives near the hospital and she ran her in the last bit.

By the look of her hand it say 1 or maybe 2 fingers are broken or dislocated.

Just waiting to hear off her..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope she`s ok pal


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Hope she`s ok pal


X2 mate. Wishing her all the best and a speedy recovery:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Hope she`s ok pal





Mingster said:


> X2 mate. Wishing her all the best and a speedy recovery:thumbup1:


Cheers lads!

Clumsy dizzy blond she is lol..poor lass. Shes at home now high on codeine and injections and shes got to go back tomorrow and will probably be in to get it drilled and metal pinned in the morning.

Husband duties for me tonight,shoulders and traps will have to be posponed for a night..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Have they said what she`s done to it ?

Chippy tea tonight then if your on duty :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Have they said what she`s done to it ?
> 
> Chippy tea tonight then if your on duty :laugh:


Haha possibly mate..

Shes totally broken 1 finger and fractured another which was dislocated but they got that back in ok. Will need the broken one pinning to get it back right.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha possibly mate..
> 
> Shes totally broken 1 finger and fractured another which was dislocated but they got that back in ok. Will need the broken one pinning to get it back right.


Ouch,sh1t that sounds painfull

What are you 2 like eh,you with your arm now the missus with her hand,pair of dopes :no: lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad the wifes ok mate, bit worrying that she'd passed out and was alone but a broken finger has got to be better than a broken wrist or arm!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello dear, thanks for keeping ma slippers warm... :thumb:

Hope you and yours are all doing good now....misdya...and hope to get a proper catch up soon but just thot id pop in to say hi...xx


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hows the missus gone on today?

Becarefull out there on them roads mate,this is what happened to a lad i know yesterday lol

http://mancunianmatters.co.uk/content/29032868-lorry-driver-arrested-suspicion-murder-after-womans-mangled-body-found-longsight

This is what happened after the first link

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereveningnews/news/s/1489977_upper-brook-street-horror-were-handbag-and-shoes-stolen-as-woman-lay-dead-in-the-road


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got some new shoes Rob ?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hello dear, thanks for keeping ma slippers warm... :thumb:
> 
> Hope you and yours are all doing good now....misdya...and hope to get a proper catch up soon but just thot id pop in to say hi...xx


Cheers hun..all good here again..the missus is making the most of being crippled..so big lad here is doing the running about..i remember well though so im owed it back 

Get back soon


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Hows the missus gone on today?
> 
> Becarefull out there on them roads mate,this is what happened to a lad i know yesterday lol
> 
> ...


Bloody hell mate..you knew the driver? Not good.

2nd bit is abit crazy mental..especially the police saying the handbag and shoes may of been taken in good faith...really...:no:

Guess unless you drive for a living then you dont realise..im not joking when i say maybe 3 or 4 times a day i see near misses which can easily of ended in canage. Maybe your best out of it lol.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Got some new shoes Rob ?


The socks are enough...

Tass cheers for the heads up on propeptides..going to give them a go this time round have just put an order in mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Had a busy weekend, worked yesterday then cleaned the new bathroom out ready for my mate coming tomorrow to tile it..finally ready to go now the plasters dried :thumbup1:

Today i took my daughter swimming which is love..il count it as cardio even though its just splashing around and drowning mainly :lol:

Have just ordered more peptides in the propeptides sale..ghrp2 and cjc1295 again. Really enjoying them and be good to compare them to the other ones i was using. Loaded up on protein powder, caffiene and creatine to go with into this new programme starting tomorrow.

Really looking forward to it..Monday will look like this i think:

Mon

Bench 5x5

DB Flyes 3x8-10

Crossovers 2x8-10

CGBP 3x8-10

Bench Dips 3x8-10 (plates loaded on legs)

Looking forward to throwing some weight about again and pushing it


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Bloody hell mate..you knew the driver? Not good.
> 
> 2nd bit is abit crazy mental..especially the police saying the handbag and shoes may of been taken in good faith...really...:no:
> 
> Guess unless you drive for a living then you dont realise..im not joking when i say maybe 3 or 4 times a day i see near misses which can easily of ended in canage. Maybe your best out of it lol.


Yep i know him pretty well,will be giving him a ribbing when i see him in a couple of weeks at a 50th b.day do im going to,he said he was on the phone to his missus at the time and said to her,im sure ive just seen a leg in the middle of the road,sounds funny, but unfortunately it isnt as someone lost there life....as for the scumbag that nicked the shoes n handbag,that area is full of scum.

True on the near misses daily that you see driving,actually scary some of the stuff you see



BigBarnBoy said:


> The socks are enough...
> 
> Tass cheers for the heads up on propeptides..going to give them a go this time round have just put an order in mate :thumbup1:


Dont you start on the socks lol they gone now so dont worry lol



BigBarnBoy said:


> Had a busy weekend, worked yesterday then cleaned the new bathroom out ready for my mate coming tomorrow to tile it..finally ready to go now the plasters dried :thumbup1:
> 
> Today i took my daughter swimming which is love..il count it as cardio even though its just splashing around and drowning mainly :lol:
> 
> ...


Dont forget to take your armbands and rubber ring off before you go the gym tonight lol have a good sesh pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Bloody hell mate..you knew the driver? Not good.
> 
> 2nd bit is abit crazy mental..especially the police saying the handbag and shoes may of been taken in good faith...really...:no:
> 
> Guess unless you drive for a living then you dont realise..im not joking when i say maybe 3 or 4 times a day i see near misses which can easily of ended in canage. Maybe your best out of it lol.


Yep i know him pretty well,will be giving him a ribbing when i see him in a couple of weeks at a 50th b.day do im going to,he said he was on the phone to his missus at the time and said to her,im sure ive just seen a leg in the middle of the road,sounds funny, but unfortunately it isnt as someone lost there life....as for the scumbag that nicked the shoes n handbag,that area is full of scum.

True on the near misses daily that you see driving,actually scary some of the stuff you see



BigBarnBoy said:


> The socks are enough...
> 
> Tass cheers for the heads up on propeptides..going to give them a go this time round have just put an order in mate :thumbup1:


Dont you start on the socks lol they gone now so dont worry lol



BigBarnBoy said:


> Had a busy weekend, worked yesterday then cleaned the new bathroom out ready for my mate coming tomorrow to tile it..finally ready to go now the plasters dried :thumbup1:
> 
> Today i took my daughter swimming which is love..il count it as cardio even though its just splashing around and drowning mainly :lol:
> 
> ...


Dont forget to take your armbands and rubber ring off before you go the gym tonight lol have a good sesh pal :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Dont forget to take your armbands and rubber ring off before you go the gym tonight lol have a good sesh pal :thumbup1:


Unfortunatly they dont make 19" armbands mate so i just have to stay in the shallow end while she trys to drown me


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Unfortunatly they dont make 19" armbands mate so i just have to stay in the shallow end while she trys to drown me


Lol. I think I might have a spare pair of 19's mate. From when I was smaller:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

1st night on the new programme tonight...

MON - CHEST/TRIS

Flat Bench 2 x Warm up then 2x5 130kg 3x5 140kg

Incline DB Flys 1x10 30kg 1x10 34kg 1x10 36kg

Cable Crossovers 1x10 80kg 1x9 80kg

Incline Smith CGBP 2x10 80kg 1x9 80kg

Bench Dips 3x10 60kg on lap

Loved it tonight. Was abit of a working out type workout but great all the same, nice to be throwing some weight about again.

Will maybe do 1 more heavyinsh flat bench warm up next week maybe a couple reps at 120 then straight into 140's.

Flyes will hit 3 straight sets at 36's

The other weights were about right, maybe add abit more on the bench dips, just been a long time in doing them so just getting back at them again was good.

Think the whole week will be about getting some starting base figures and go from next week. Still felt strong though and even with less overall volume still pumped now :thumbup1:

Bumped up the carbs slightly today, a couple of flapjacks thrown in, weetabix pre-workout and dextrose during the workout should help with the strength. Protein good as always.

Happy days


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Lol. I think I might have a spare pair of 19's mate. From when I was smaller:whistling: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

We will train together soon my friend.... 

Im natty nowadays dont you know :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Aw man this site is doing my head in,trying to post is a nightmare :cursing: :lol:

Lmao at Ming lending you his old armbands ,he does`nt half know where to hit :lol:

Nice going on last nights new routine,some weights being pushed there pal,but please stop trying to steal my thunder,im the only natty round here .............unfortunately :death: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Aw man this site is doing my head in,trying to post is a nightmare :cursing: :lol:
> 
> Lmao at Ming lending you his old armbands ,he does`nt half know where to hit :lol:
> 
> Nice going on last nights new routine,some weights being pushed there pal,but please stop trying to steal my thunder,im the only natty round here .............unfortunately :death: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Hes a quick thinking [email protected] aint he lol thought the brain slows with age... 

Loved last nights session..feeling it in my chest today..was nice to get some weight on the bar again mate.

Only doing half day today at work going to run the missus back through the hospital later seeing as she cant drive..not sure what time wel get out,hopefully in time to make training tonite but if not then il just do it tomorrow night instead not matter too much


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Didnt make it tonight :no: :thumbdown:

Ended up sat it the fracture centre at the hospital for hours waiting to see someone..and by the time we got out i wouldve missed the lads at the gym..so went to KFC for a family bucket instead 

Will be doing tonights workout tomorrow night instead..deadlifting...hmmm its been a while :surrender:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

KFC the food for awesome individuals mate:thumb: Should set you up well for the deads


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Didnt make it tonight :no: :thumbdown:
> 
> Ended up sat it the fracture centre at the hospital for hours waiting to see someone..and by the time we got out i wouldve missed the lads at the gym..so went to KFC for a family bucket instead
> 
> Will be doing tonights workout tomorrow night instead..deadlifting...hmmm its been a while :surrender:


Mmmmm kfc, must scratch that itch soon....

Hope they sorted Mrs BBB's fingers out and you wont have to spend any more time in hospital waiting rooms!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> KFC the food for awesome individuals mate:thumb: Should set you up well for the deads


Yeah thats what i was thinking mate..honest..a pure bulk up for the deads tomorrow night 

Hows the snow up yours mate? Theres bout 4 inch on top of the cars here its pelting down, only started a couple hours ago..crazy after last week!



GreedyBen said:


> Mmmmm kfc, must scratch that itch soon....
> 
> Hope they sorted Mrs BBB's fingers out and you wont have to spend any more time in hospital waiting rooms!


Haha a mention of KFC always has the effect on people :lol:

Cheers Ben yeah shes doing ok poor lass, look to be healing ok anyway and her other 3 fingers are moving ok now the swellings going down. Shes making the most of it mind im sure of it, im run off me feet :laugh: I rmember though and its all favours she owes me....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Been snowing here since dinner time bro, but not lying much. Maybe an inch or two on the cars. Very damp snow if you know what I mean lol. It's bloody windy with it though.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Been snowing here since dinner time bro, but not lying much. Maybe an inch or two on the cars. Very damp snow if you know what I mean lol. It's bloody windy with it though.


Yep..well it can fcuk off for me mate definatly its laid well here...the winds blowing north to south though isnt it..maybe its heading for sort of midlands/manchester..fingers crossed.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:laugh:laugh:Come on you two, if i want a weather forecast i will ask Michael Fish...get on with the training banter.... :lol: ah...feels good to be back...and naggin....:rockon:xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:laugh:Come on you two, if i want a weather forecast i will ask Michael Fish...get on with the training banter.... :lol: ah...feels good to be back...and naggin....:rockon:xx


 :lol: :lol:

Nice to have you back again...weather talk is just a little northern whinge chick..trainings heading in a little new direction at the min, been doing a couple of new styles recently..actually iv done sh1tloads but seeing as last time you came to see me was about this time last year..well youv missed quite alot havent you


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Yep..well it can fcuk off for me mate definatly its laid well here...the winds blowing north to south though isnt it..maybe its heading for sort of midlands/manchester..fingers crossed.


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: Its snowing here


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: Its snowing here


Id laugh mate but its still snowing here :no: took 2hrs trying to get the trucks out this morning plus I drove into a snowdrift on the way to work lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's sunny here. I'll be sunbathing out back in me loincloth later.... :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> It's sunny here. I'll be sunbathing out back in me loincloth later.... :whistling:


Still cold out though fella..make sure the old acorns coverd up or youl scare someone :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight...

WED - BACK/BIS

Deadlifting - 1x 60kg Warm Up, 1x3 100kg Warm Up, 1x3 140kg Warm Up then.. 3x5 180kg, 1x5 190kg, 1x5 200kg

Wide Grip pulldowns - 3x10 80kg Strict

Wide Grip Straight Arm Pulldowns - 3x10 70kg on double pulleys

Barbell Curls - 3x10 45kg

Hammer Curls - 3x10 with 18's

Totally knackered  Loved it tonight..loving shifting some iron again feels good.

Was abit of another base weight finding session as will be the rest of the week, gives me my markers to work from for next week though i.e be able to go straight into the final weight used this week from the beginning of next week sessions.

Deadlifting..wow its been a long time..tbh i enjoyed them tonight but its been years literally since i last did them, feeling it in the hamstrings alot now, should help as i start to push the weight with the stiff leg deads on legs day. I know the weights wernt spectacualr, but im pleased, if i can pull sort of 200-220 for 5's then il be happy. My frame is definatly not the perfect deadlifting shape, long levers = further to pull lol.

Other excercises were good too, lats felt hit well and my biceps were on fire..still are..which shows how hard we are working as they normally cope with alot very well.

Wouldve been nice to have had a rest night, but as its worked this week il be straight into shoulders tomorrow night..looking forward to it :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like my kind of workout bro

Nice work on the deads, impressive stuff first time out. Good strength on the pulldowns too. In my world - lol - I would have had some form of Row as my third exercise and used it as a bridge into biceps if you get my meaning. But if I was training back and bi's this is pretty much exactly what I would do. It must be the 'awesome' workout eh? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Looks like my kind of workout bro
> 
> Nice work on the deads, impressive stuff first time out. Good strength on the pulldowns too. In my world - lol - I would have had some form of Row as my third exercise and used it as a bridge into biceps if you get my meaning. But if I was training back and bi's this is pretty much exactly what I would do. *It must be the 'awesome' workout eh?* :lol: :lol:


Blatantly stole from some fine young northern lad :whistling: ..................................... :lol:

Good work with the deads though BBB :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice workout, hows the back today?

200kg deads for reps is good going!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Looks like my kind of workout bro
> 
> Nice work on the deads, impressive stuff first time out. Good strength on the pulldowns too. In my world - lol - I would have had some form of Row as my third exercise and used it as a bridge into biceps if you get my meaning. But if I was training back and bi's this is pretty much exactly what I would do. It must be the 'awesome' workout eh? :lol: :lol:


Cheers Ming! Was pleased with the deads mate,im no powerlifter by any means,but I do love piling weight on a bar lol. It must be 4 or 5 years since I last did them off the deck,rack pulls maybe 2 years ago. Hopefully il push that up 200+ for 5x5.

I get you bout the rows mate,maybe some db rows or chins would be a good bridge. Saying that though,I love those wide grip straight arm pulldowns for finishing the lats. Our cable station has 2 pulleys on each cable,if you link them it ups the resistance and you can effectively have the use of 2 stacks. The stack at 120 is easy,so we linked them and did 70 which was perfect.

Awesomeness is a pleasing thing mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Blatantly stole from some fine young northern lad :whistling: ..................................... :lol:
> 
> Good work with the deads though BBB :thumbup1:


Cheers Rob 

Do you think if you keep pretending I stole it off you then someone will evenualy believe you..no :no: :lol:

Mine was thought about and planned with a whole heap of northern greatness..



GreedyBen said:


> Nice workout, hows the back today?
> 
> 200kg deads for reps is good going!


Feeling it today mate! Hamstrings as much as anything,a little in my lower back but nowt major. Feeling really good tbh,looking forward to tonight already


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight..

THURS - SHOULDERS

Standing Overhead Press (Strict) 1x10 60kg warm up, 1x5 65kg warm up...then 5x5 70kg

Upright Rows (Strict) 3x10 55kg

DB Side Laterals 3x10 18's

Rear Fly Machine 3x10 65kg

Abs - Decline board 3 sets to failure holding 8kg medicine ball

Awesome session again  Been a long long time since i overhead pressed properly, and made an effort to be a strict press and not a push press. Definatly about hitting the technique and having hands in the best position, 70kg for 5's was about my limit tonight not sure how good it it after db pressing 50's...but felt great anyhowand shoulders were on fire.

Good to get back upright rowing..love them. Very good excercise IMO.

With having no rest night last night and deadlifting my core was definatly weaker and really felt it in my core right the way through the workout.

All in all good though, shoulders burning and traps well into the coathanger position lol.

Broken up from work now and not back til Tues..happy days  .

Will get legs done tomorrow sometime, but except for that im going to be relaxing and enjoying myself. Well deserved i feel


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Having read the last couple (as wells as skim reading your journal) its good that you`re trying out new things, new techniques and training methods. I know im guilty sometimes of letting my sessions become predictable.

Keep up the awesome work!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good session mate. Doesn't matter about the weight, if your shoulders are burning then you've hit the spot and stimulated those muscle fibres:thumbup1: It's always nice after a shoulder session to have to turn sideways on to get out of the gym door lol.

I'll be training legs tomorrow so I feel your pain

Enjoy your long weekend. I'm off till Tuesday too


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Incredible Sulk said:


> Having read the last couple (as wells as skim reading your journal) its good that you`re trying out new things, new techniques and training methods. I know im guilty sometimes of letting my sessions become predictable.
> 
> Keep up the awesome work!!!


Cheers man appreciate it. The change up in things is doing me the world of good, both in mind and body. Had a great year last year, ups and downs but mainly ups, and nw post all that im trying to find ways to keep on the upward curve


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good session mate. Doesn't matter about the weight, if your shoulders are burning then you've hit the spot and stimulated those muscle fibres:thumbup1: It's always nice after a shoulder session to have to turn sideways on to get out of the gym door lol.
> 
> I'll be training legs tomorrow so I feel your pain
> 
> Enjoy your long weekend. I'm off till Tuesday too


Cheers bro :thumbup1:

I always need to exit via the double fire doors mate anyhow im used to it :lol:

Was pleased overall tbh, the overheads were very strict and no legs used in it so was ok for another 1st time out. Next week will be good now iv got base numbers to go from i can hit it hard 110%.

You enjoy your weekend aswell mate, much deserved fella, youv been going good guns..as i have


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice shoulder workout mate, I love ohp but my left shoulder don't!

I never see anyone doing them, especially above 40kg! Body weight ohp is a nice target I'd like to get, guess the diet will help


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Nice shoulder workout mate, I love ohp but my left shoulder don't!
> 
> I never see anyone doing them, especially above 40kg! Body weight ohp is a nice target I'd like to get, guess the diet will help


Cheers mate! Love ohp pressing aswell, but as me and you seem to have the same shoulder injury, iv avoided it for a long long time and stuck to db's. No pain at all last night though it was fine, just kept it strict..no bouncing or using any legs and getting hands grip level.

Bodyweight ohp eh..hmmm...abit to go yet then for me lol :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Up early this morning still even though im off work..body clock never sleeps in.

Dont mind being out early though, took the dog out for a few miles and never saw another soul, was a nice morning 



Dogs abit mad, definatly a weightlifter in training, always picks up and carrys stuff that is about 5 times the size of her lol 

working on the bathroom today i want to have it totally finished by tomorrow night fingers crossed..but will fit in a legs session this afternoon to complete a full weeks training for once!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Me too, mate. Dog thinks it's his birthday lol. Will be getting extra walks today


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Me too, mate. Dog thinks it's his birthday lol. Will be getting extra walks today


Hmm not sure what happened with those pics there..somehow attached them so they dont show... :confused1:

Haha. I dont mind mate, best time of day to be out and about..plus theres nobody out with thier little rat dogs on strings who my dog likes to see if she can fit the whole thing in her mouth


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

My old dog used to do that! Took me and my brother clean out a few times! I guess its like weights and they obviously enjoy doing it!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Up early this morning still even though im off work..body clock never sleeps in.
> 
> Dont mind being out early though, took the dog out for a few miles and never saw another soul, was a nice morning
> 
> ...


Awww...lovely doggy,...she looks gorgeous BBB and looks like she wont be getting in through the gate on the way home with that stick..:laugh:x


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> My old dog used to do that! Took me and my brother clean out a few times! I guess its like weights and they obviously enjoy doing it!


Haha..yeah they must love it, sometimes shel spend hours trying to carry what is literally a fallen down tree..a strongwoman in the making lol.



Enjoy1 said:


> Awww...lovely doggy,...she looks gorgeous BBB and looks like she wont be getting in through the gate on the way home with that stick..:laugh:x


Cheers chick..she takes after her daddy in that she has to go sideways to get through doorways...and in loooking gorgeous etc etc  :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained legs yesterday...

FRI - LEGS

Squats - 2 x Warm Up, 3x5 2x4

Leg Press 3x10

Leg Extensions 3x10

SLDL 3x8

Seated Calf Raises 3x10

Crippled afterwards! Really enjoyed it, never enjoy squatting very much tbh but it was nice yesterday, now down to 5 reps and taking plenty rest. The SLDL's were great, one of my best excercises, but were hard graft yesterday. Have definatly missed my midweek rest night this week, that coupled with pushing everything so much this week has taken its toll lol..all good though, just doing alot of hobbling and moaning more than normal even :laugh:

Calfs are still on fire this morning..

Oh yeah and ln a funny note, once again iv popped the ass in my tracksuit bottoms yesterday squatting.. :lol: .. tends to happen when you have buns of steel haha...luckily on the last set and i did have shorts on underneath luckily so the python didnt scare anyone nearby  ..but is always good for a laugh..done a few of them over the years, both bottoms and shorts lol. did the front of my bottoms deadlifting one day aswell.

So i need to find something looser..squat and dead suits/pants arent really needed, think il have a look for some cheapo loose shorts or them looser bottoms something with plenty stretch and no tight seams, or maybe some split side leg MMA shorts or something not sure really. Primark here we come...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Still acheing off this whole week today, my back..lats and lower, traps, hams..all still feeling it form deadlifting on Wed night plus the rest of the week. Thats me done til Tues now though i think, a well earnt 3 days off 

Was up early and out with the dog this morning again, couple of miles, before back for my usual 1st breakfast of 5 Weetabix with full milk, Orange Juice with a shot of Olive Oil in it and a 40g Strawberry protein shake..plus 1000mg Vit C, Multi Vit, 4g fish Oil and a few other bits and pieces.

Plan for today is to just about have my bathroom finished fingers crossed, to leave myself Sun and Mon to fully relax and do what i want.

Everyone enjoy the weekend


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Trained legs yesterday...
> 
> FRI - LEGS
> 
> ...


:laugh::lolmsl,........cant say ive had that problem before.....either bottom splitting or scary python...:laugh: which gym do you train at again??....i can do with a good laugh...... :thumb: worth coming down just to see that...xxx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Had a good few days off,nice to get chance to get stuff done. Nearly got the bathroom done now,few bits of boxing in to do and we are sorted..finally 

Was out for a big feed sat night down the indian,then sunday the mental mother in law cooked us a big dinner which involved 2 beef dinners for me plus 3 bowels of pudding  then went to a local real ale festival which turned into an all day sesh and rolling in at 1am. :lol: training was obviously missed yesterday and was replaced with a very long dog walk to clear me head lol 

Least my cals and carbs have been consumed to power through this week eh..

Chest and bis tonight I cant wait..raring to go


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

TUES - CHEST/TRIS

Flat Bench 3 x Warm up (60kg, 100kg, 130kg) then 5x5 140kg

Incline DB Flys 2x10 34kg, 1x10 36kg

Cable Crossovers 2x10 80kg

Incline Smith CGBP 3x10 80kg

Bench Dips 3x10 60kg on lap

Top notch session tonight :thumbup1: Was ready for it all day after my few days off and was raring to go. Weights were all up really for full sets which i was pleased with.

Flat bench was definatly better with the extra warm up set, did 130 just for 3 just to make the step up slightly smaller and straight into the 5's. Hit 5 full sets so onwards next week more weight on..

Flyes were good, and full 10 reps sets on crossovers.

CGBP hit full 10 reps so will up next week, and by the time i did my dips my tris were on fire.

All good 

Had a jump on the scales tonight, dropped a few pounds which im normally annoyed with, but i guess its just down to drinking over the weekend eating abit of sh1tty stuff. I actually seem to look better for it though, less water and definatly alot less stomach bloat so kind of happy thats its happened without actually planning anything extra. A full week of carbs will add some back on, but il keep a check on it, cos stomach is looking okish for me at the min 

Bring on tomorrow night...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice pressing mate, esp the 140kg 5x5.

your smith cgbp is similar to mine but nothing else is!

Oh and it's tuesday :tongue:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Nice pressing mate, esp the 140kg 5x5.
> 
> your smith cgbp is similar to mine but nothing else is!
> 
> Oh and it's tuesday :tongue:


Tuesday hmmm so it is :lol:

Yeah the pressings ok, on cycle last year i was pi55ing sets of 10 with 140 and got up to 145 for a couple of sets of 10 towards the end. Id like to get to sets of 5 again with 145 now im not using anything..thatd be a good little goal to get to.

Do you do your CGBP on the flat or on an incline like iv started doing mate?

Really takes your shoulder out the movement..perfect for people with dodgy front delts like you and me!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

So it's finally been made official, eh?

The Barn Door doesn't know what day it is:lol: :lol:

Jeez, mate I'm relying on you getting us to Rob's gym lol. We'll probably end up in Greshie's garage:laugh: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> So it's finally been made official, eh?
> 
> The Barn Door doesn't know what day it is:lol: :lol:
> 
> Jeez, mate I'm relying on you getting us to Rob's gym lol. We'll probably end up in Greshie's garage:laugh: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Temporary slip of this great mind mate..used it all up on tonights training planning my muscle destruction 

Robs gym will be a doddle fella, follow the sat nav and the rainclouds...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

On cycle or not thats a lot for reps!

I normally do cgbp on the flat and only do 60 kg on the normal but have done up to 90kg for about 5 on the smith and that was with my hands too close together :blush: Incline then you say? I'll give them a try, I did try decline before but it needs to be a steep decline and with a spotter.... I never really get as much feel off these as I'd like and they do seem to muller my delts before my tris tire out?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> On cycle or not thats a lot for reps!
> 
> I normally do cgbp on the flat and only do 60 kg on the normal but have done up to 90kg for about 5 on the smith and that was with my hands too close together :blush: Incline then you say? I'll give them a try, I did try decline before but it needs to be a steep decline and with a spotter.... I never really get as much feel off these as I'd like and they do seem to muller my delts before my tris tire out?


Definatly give them a try on the incline mate. I have my hands with my little finger just onto the knarled bit and the rest on the smooth bit, and use a thumbs over grip, just the bar on my palms. Keep your elbows tucked in to your sides.

Youl feel it really keeps the tension on the tris, without the chest/shoulders.

Not saying its better than normal flat close grips, but for me it is. After flat benching normally, then flat close grips suffer, due to a pumped up chest, and painfull front delts. The incline seems to avoid both these problems for me.

Gotta be worth a try :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Definatly give them a try on the incline mate. I have my hands with my little finger just onto the knarled bit and the rest on the smooth bit, and use a thumbs over grip, just the bar on my palms. Keep your elbows tucked in to your sides.
> 
> Youl feel it really keeps the tension on the tris, without the chest/shoulders.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely give them a go next time I do chest :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> So it's finally been made official, eh?
> 
> The Barn Door doesn't know what day it is:lol: :lol:
> 
> Jeez, mate I'm relying on you getting us to Rob's gym lol. We'll probably end up in Greshie's garage:laugh: :lol: :lol:


Team chuckle falling apart already :tongue: :lol:



BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Temporary slip of this great mind mate..*used it all up on tonights training planning my muscle destruction*
> 
> Robs gym will be a doddle fella, follow the sat nav and the rainclouds...


More llike you used it up answering my recovery question :lol:

Type in to sat nav awesomenessmanchester take you right to my gaff :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight...

WED - BACK/BICEPS

Deadlift - 1x 60kg Warm Up, 1x3 100kg Warm Up, 1x3 140kg Warm Up then.. 1x5 180kg, 4x5 200kg

Wide Grip pulldowns - 3x10 80kg Strict

Wide Grip Straight Arm Pulldowns - 3x10 80kg on double pulleys

Barbell Curls - 3x10 47.5kg

Hammer Curls - 3x10 with 18's

Great session tonight..was well up for it all day and knew id be able to do full sets with 200kg..i know its not huge weight but seeing as its just the 2nd week back and i havent deadlifted in years before this, im fairly happy 

Pulldowns were very strict and staying upright, bar as wide as possible.

Weight up on straight arm pulldowns, done using the same wide bar as normal pulldowns held as wide as possible.

Curls done strict and slow, and hammers done with more weight aswell.

Totally burnt out by the end of the session, drained but very happy. Dextrose sipped throughout helped me alot, plus extra carbs throughout the day.

Back very pumped and no doubt will be sore tomorrow!

As the week is going to work out,im not going to get a rest day again midweek, so will be straight into overhead pressing with a worked back. Not ideal but we'l see how it goes.

Refueled now with a double protein shake and dextrose..followed up by shepherds pie again..happy days :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Quick daft couple of pics..arms nicely pumped and cramped up post session..over the 19" mark again which is somewhere i like to be when im off cycle. Heavy hammer curls are making a nice diffrence to the forearms at the min..enjoying them alot.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good bro:thumbup1:

You need to wash that felt tip pen off though


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Looking good bro:thumbup1:
> 
> You need to wash that felt tip pen off though


Cheers mate! :thumb:

Obviously not as pumped or as cut as when on cycle, but am carbing for the heavy sessions, plus am holding bodyweight fairly ok so i dont mind. Waist is still down which im also happy with as thats where i carry my weight when i put any fat on. Could do with a blast of MT2 :lol: unfortunatly iv had stay away from it with my burnt arm healing up with new skin, cant change the pigmentation or it would stay like that :no:

Not sure why the pics dont show now they just seem to link instead..maybe im missing something.

Anyhow yeah i just dont wash much mate, the scribblings tend to stay there. Luckily its all foreign so nobody can read what it says


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Washing does nothing to contribute to muscle growth mate. In fact it burns vital calories:whistling: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Washing does nothing to contribute to muscle growth mate. In fact it burns vital calories:whistling: :lol:


Tis very true...a dip in the river every now and again is ok though yeah?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Tis very true...a dip in the river every now and again is ok though yeah?


It was raining when I walked the dog today:clap:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Feeling it in my back this morning..still very pumped but bit of pain centre of my back around my spine..

Deads form was ok so not sure what it is..hopefully will ease with movement during today


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight...

THURS - SHOULDERS

Standing Overhead BB Press (Strict) 1x10 60kg warm up, 1x5 65kg warm up...then 5x5 72.5kg

Upright Rows (Strict) 3x10 60kg

DB Side Laterals 3x10 18's

Rear Fly Machine 3x10 65kg

Abs - Crunch Machine 4 sets to failure 65kg

Bit of a so-so session tonight. Really feeling it from last nights big session and with having no rest day in between sessions. Enjoyed it but the total power just wasnt there tonight, especially in my back.

Weights were still ok, stuck a couple of 1.25 plates on the presses just to at least have some sort of increase. With a Wednesday rest day next week, these will go up a fair bit quicker and easier.

Upright rows are back to a plate each side still very strict.

Laterals and rears same as last week.

Very much done by the end of it all tonight.

Would normally train legs Fri night but im thinking might move them to Sat morning just to get a little break and a relax in between, not sure i could give 100% squatting if i did them tomorrow.

Still going well overall though


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good session all the same bro. Rest days are vital for me. In an ideal world I would train 1 on 1 off most of the time with an extra rest day here and there when required. We don't live in that world unfortunately and we have to fit our sessions in best we can. Glad to see you haven't overdone the amounts of sets tonight. Quality, not quantity is what's required when we are a little bit tired. I did the same sort of thing myself today and had a cracking little workout


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good session all the same bro. Rest days are vital for me. In an ideal world I would train 1 on 1 off most of the time with an extra rest day here and there when required. We don't live in that world unfortunately and we have to fit our sessions in best we can. Glad to see you haven't overdone the amounts of sets tonight. Quality, not quantity is what's required when we are a little bit tired. I did the same sort of thing myself today and had a cracking little workout


Saw your workout today mate, good going once again 

Yeah i agree about the rest. Tbh as long as i have my midweek Wed night rest day im good for the week. Its just the way the last 2 weeks have worked out i havent been able to fit one in. In a perfect world we wouldnt have bloody work and inconveniences like that in the way :no: ..but we do, so we do what we can.

To be fair, the weights are going well for only 2nd week into the new programme and im enjoying it, even with the lowering in volume overall.

Think il definatly miss tomorrow and do legs Sat morning after a good long kip Fri night


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going bud,still got a workout in even with the back being iffy,hope its ok tomorrow :thumbup1: ...bloody bank holidays dont know wether your coming or going :lol: even effects the unemployed to lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Nice going bud,still got a workout in even with the back being iffy,hope its ok tomorrow :thumbup1: ...bloody bank holidays dont know wether your coming or going :lol: even effects the unemployed to lol


Feeling fine today mate 

Backs all good and last nights shoulder workout has just resulted in nicely pumped shoulders and no pain.

Going to have a night off tonight still and relax,maybe throw a takeaway of some sort down my neck get carved up then go blast legs in the morning. The missus is out for the day spending money on rubbish so I get a free day..happy days


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hahaha Happy days indeed mate,enjoy the takeaway tonight :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Hahaha Happy days indeed mate,enjoy the takeaway tonight :thumb:


 

Will refuel me for legs tomorow thats my excuse mate. Want to make it a good session in the morning cos wasnt last week.

Hope your weekends good matey whatever your up to!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Will refuel me for legs tomorow thats my excuse mate. Want to make it a good session in the morning cos wasnt last week.
> 
> Hope your weekends good matey whatever your up to!


Cheers mate,legs for me tonight,likewise hope my squats are better than last week weight wise,need to get my weight moving up again on them sharpish lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Cheers mate,legs for me tonight,likewise hope my squats are better than last week weight wise,need to get my weight moving up again on them sharpish lol


Anything to do with anyone else we know maybe? :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Anything to do with anyone else we know maybe? :lol:


No no ,not at all,just purely for my own purpose :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Takeaway troughed..major weekend treat lol. Indian the full works...

Poppadoms and dips, 2 onion bhajis, chicken bhuna and special rice..followed by a little (lots) of ice cream :lol: :lol:

Fcuk me im done now, thats most of a days eating done in one sitting..but hey iv been eating cleanish all week and since 4.30am today.

Rest night tonight, am going training legs starting with heavy squats tomorrow..so the cals will come in to good use 

Got the missus to take another couple of pics before she went out earlier..wanted a couple of back photos, never something i see much and id like to see how the heavy deads etc effect its look over the next few weeks opposed to my normal higher rep stuff. Will upload in a sec...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Couple of current back pics..nice to see how its looking, and am going to use them to see how the low rep heavy stuff affects its shape/size over the next few weeks...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good bro:thumb: You've got some top shape about you there:rockon:

I think I can detect the effect of an Indians just above your left hip though:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Looking good bro:thumb: You've got some top shape about you there:rockon:
> 
> I think I can detect the effect of an Indians just above your left hip though:whistling: :lol: :lol:


Bugger...knew i shouldve cropped that pic more to hide it :lol: :lol:

Nah joking aside mate, your right. I can stay pretty lean all year round, even more so on gear, but the only place i really hold fat is them darn love handles :cursing: The GH has definatly helped me and watching carbs..but i cant get motivated for regualar cardio, and am trying to stay away from AAS just for the meantime.

Maybe i could come up with a plan to help reduce them with some other compounds/diet changes...hmmm..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You're looking fine, mate. I was only joking. Just jealous about the Indian. Might try a takeaway myself tomorrow night to keep my strength up for Sunday's leg session.

I'm pretty much the same when it comes to staying lean and cardio and stuff lol. I don't get love handles as such, more growth gut:laugh: which is pretty unfair as I've never been near any growth. I guess it's a natural side effect of my appetite:lol: :lol:

I am starting my 4 week cut in 2/3 weeks and it's going to be pretty drastic so it will be interesting to see the effects that it has.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Think i just need to stop being a lazy ar5e and get a little cardio done..its just fitting it in is my problem..work, family, and big heavy weights sessions take up my time..the rest i sleep lol. Id actually get into it i think if i could find the time.

At the minute with the 5x5 1st excercise each night, i need the carbs etc to keep my strength up for them so cant cut too much. I keep carbs low as i can anyway as im very carb sensitive.

Staying away from anabolics for a little while, maybe i could add in something just as an experiment, not so clued up on legal fat loss supps though :lol:

Clen works awesome with me, love that stuff, but would prefer to be on prop or Var or something with it, dont enjoy losing the mass. Could try extra vit-c or dandelion or something, but dont thinks its a big water problem.

Hmmm... :confused1:

while im thinking out loud i think its time to change my avi lol..now which pic to choose...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Think i just need to stop being a lazy ar5e and get a little cardio done..its just fitting it in is my problem..work, family, and big heavy weights sessions take up my time..the rest i sleep lol. Id actually get into it i think if i could find the time.
> 
> At the minute with the 5x5 1st excercise each night, i need the carbs etc to keep my strength up for them so cant cut too much. I keep carbs low as i can anyway as im very carb sensitive.
> 
> ...


I can identify with everything you say here, mate. I have all these issues too.

I'm hoping that when I eventually get my bodyfat down a bit I'll like the results enough to stick with it and persevere.

I'm not a fan of 'diet aids' and am planning on doing it through diet and a bit of cardio alone. I can see the advantages of diet supplements but personally I see them as a short term solution i.e. good for dieting for a show but not so good for achieving permanent fat loss.

I love my carbs too, but am going to try to stick to 100g a day, keep the aas high to preserve muscle, and whack in 4 sessions of cardio a week. If it doesn't work I'll reassess and try something else


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I can identify with everything you say here, mate. I have all these issues too.
> 
> I'm hoping that when I eventually get my bodyfat down a bit I'll like the results enough to stick with it and persevere.
> 
> ...


Jealous mate...thats how id like to run things..and will do sometime soon 

Iv no doubt that once the results come, itl be so much easier to stick to it all. Im with you on the best way being through diet and cardio, plus enough test to hold the muscle. I had great results cutting for my wedding last year using Var, T3 and clen and dieting, kept the strength and most of the size and lost all the bloat and alot of fat. will be good to see if your good on 100g Carbs, sure you will be, just with you loving carbs like me, i have to be thinking all the time to keep them around the 200 mark...tonight doesnt count :laugh:

Me and you seem similar fella..related vikings down the line somewhere :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking good in the new avi mate! It will be interesting to see how it comes along with the low rep work :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking good in the new avi you bald b4stard :lol: :lol: No seriously mate back looks really good there,ming already said it was that after the indian feast 

You know im only joking bud,hope you enjoyed the pig out,get the legs done into tomorrow,we expect nothing less :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Looking good in the new avi mate! It will be interesting to see how it comes along with the low rep work :thumbup1:


Cheers Ben..much appreciated..iv said it to a few people now but it does mean alot when people who dont actually see you face to face every day say good things about you..spurs me on to get better :thumb:



Rob68 said:


> Looking good in the new avi you bald b4stard :lol: :lol: No seriously mate back looks really good there,ming already said it was that after the indian feast
> 
> You know im only joking bud,hope you enjoyed the pig out,get the legs done into tomorrow,we expect nothing less :thumb:


Cheeky fcuker :cursing: :lol:

Hair went many years ago mate..its down to huge amounts of testosterone since i was about 20  i think if you added together the hair of all the lads i train with then we still wouldnt have as much as you did back in your hippy bike riding days :lol:

The girls love the shaved head look anyhow in the north... :wub: .. its in the south they like the hairdresser slightly on the fence look :thumbup1:

Legs will be duly smashed in the morning pal...a good feed and a walk with the dog then up there about 10


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Lmao mate ive not had hair for years,more on my ar5e than on my head ,still got me pic of me 90`s curtains to look back on though :wub: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Lmao mate ive not had hair for years,more on my ar5e than on my head ,still got me pic of me 90`s curtains to look back on though :wub: :lol: :lol:


That the pic you showed us?

You on the bike?

I liked that pic alot


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> That the pic you showed us?
> 
> You on the bike?
> 
> I liked that pic alot


 :lol: Git ,that was tw4tty b0llox with his gallery of pics :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: Git ,that was tw4tty b0llox with his gallery of pics :lol:


What exactly are you saying here? :confused1: :no:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

No chance to get on really over the weekend so a quick update now..

SAT - LEGS

Squats 2xwarm up then 5x5

Leg press 3x15 300kg slow reps

Extensions 2xfailure with the stack

SLDL 3x10 90kg slow reps

Seated calf raises 5x15,12,10,8,5 adding a plate each set

Nice little workout,2 of us round in about 50mins. Fel good to be working them as feel I been neglecting them for a while now. Should help with the rest of the week aswell i.e deads etc

Eatings been good over the weekend,protein hit as always and plenty cals,not all good though,but cals all the same. Steak saturday and chicken during the day,gammon for dinner yesterday and shepherds pie for tea 

On another plus note me and the missus picked the 4th and 5h horses in the national and won a few hundred quid lol so was a good weekend 

Chest and tris tonight..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice session Barny d :thumbup1: How you finding the squats ? some weight on the leg pressing there mate,what kind of leg press is it? the one ive started to use is a 45 degree one where the whole slay moves(think thats how you describe it) and best one ive used so far

Shepherds pie,now theres a meal of champions,my old lady`s is awesome 

Nice going with the win on the national,pulled a bit of money back the missus spent eh :laugh:

Have a good day bud,enjoy the session tonight :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Nice session Barny d :thumbup1: How you finding the squats ? some weight on the leg pressing there mate,what kind of leg press is it? the one ive started to use is a 45 degree one where the whole slay moves(think thats how you describe it) and best one ive used so far
> 
> Shepherds pie,now theres a meal of champions,my old lady`s is awesome
> 
> ...


Squats were ok mate, nothing spectacular,I never enjoy them much tbh. Iv been avoiding them for a while so a few weeks back at them may settle them again.

Leg press is a disc loaded 45 degree press..really smooth and can get plenty weight piled on. The old chain driven press was stiff as fcuk and alot more of a chew. Can leg press well with quite abit more weight,but just did them this week very slow and strict.

SLDL are my favourite..love them.

Your right bout the money mate, from the bags of sh1te she turned up with after being out all of sat,then we probably broke even by the end of the day :lol:

Looking forward to chest tonight.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Squats were ok mate, nothing spectacular,I never enjoy them much tbh. Iv been avoiding them for a while so a few weeks back at them may settle them again.
> 
> Leg press is a disc loaded 45 degree press..really smooth and can get plenty weight piled on. The old chain driven press was stiff as fcuk and alot more of a chew. Can leg press well with quite abit more weight,but just did them this week very slow and strict.
> 
> ...


 :nono: Dont be letting your partner in crime here you talk about squats like that , youll be getting a right earfull :laugh:

Did she not have owt for you in them bags of sh1te ? lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :nono: Dont be letting your partner in crime here you talk about squats like that , youll be getting a right earfull :laugh:
> 
> Did she not have owt for you in them bags of sh1te ? lol


Aye mate shes normally clever and usualy as shes emptying bag after bag of clothes and general other sh1te, then shel bring out a new t-shirt or something shes bought me..in the hope that while im looking at that then she can sneek the other bags upstairs that shes left hidden in the hallway :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Aye mate shes normally clever and usualy as shes emptying bag after bag of clothes and general other sh1te, then shel bring out a new t-shirt or something shes bought me..in the hope that while im looking at that then she can sneek the other bags upstairs that shes left hidden in the hallway :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Then when your going out somewhere and you say ive not seen that before,she says yeah i shown it you with the other stuff


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Then when your going out somewhere and you say ive not seen that before,she says yeah i shown it you with the other stuff


 :lol: :lol:

Didnt know you knew her mate :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight...

MON - CHEST/TRIS

Flat Bench 3 x Warm up (60kg, 100kg, 130kg) then 3x5 140kg and 2x5 145kg

Incline DB Flys 3x10,10,8 with 36kg

Cable Crossovers 2x10 80kg

Incline Smith CGBP 3x10 85kg

Bench Dips 3x10 60kg on lap

Mixed session tonight, felt good all day and was looking forward. Finished work in plenty time and managed to get a good pre-workout feed and relax. Felt good going up..then i started benching. Warm ups felt really heavy for some reason, but then 1st 3 sets @ 140 felt fine and were done no problem and strict. Upped it for the last 2 sets, 1st one was ok, 2nd one i had to REALLY work for it tonight..strange.

Flyes were upped to 36's, and got the reps but again was working for them.

Crossovers were the same weight.

CGBP weight was upped and these felt fine, hit 3x10 no problem.

Dips were done the same and was burnt out big time by the time id finished.

So not really sure what was going on :no:

Weighed myself tonight, and have dropped a couple of pounds again, which i normally hate, but as im eating well and not much has changed, i think it maybe possibly fat..not sure..but i do seem to have leaned up abit,as the pics back a few pages show. Could be down to water weight, and maybe the GH that iv now been on for 2 and a half months..could be affecting body comp. Protein is still very high. Not totally sure tbh. Not sure whether to change anything or not really...

Feeling ok though all in all


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff bro. Wish I could really work and lift the tonnage you manage with your pressing

A couple of pounds is nothing one way or the other - a sausage roll or porridge with milk will sort that out for you


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Great stuff bro. Wish I could really work and lift the tonnage you manage with your pressing
> 
> A couple of pounds is nothing one way or the other - a sausage roll or porridge with milk will sort that out for you


Milk..AND sugar :laugh:

Nah, i know your right though mate, tho i have dropped a fair bit since xmas post-cycle..but not massively, maybe 8lbs or something im not 100%..its more trying to figure out why really. I dont feel as big as i like to be, but then i do feel iv toned up alot (for me anyway) and so iv got alot more shape in some areas..but iv not especially tried to cut..so it can only be slight changes in diet or supps.

Maybe the diet needs to up abit, maybe i can up the carbs abit, maybe add a homemade gainer shake somewhere into the day again, i dont seem to be bloating or holding fat so maybe its just the cals that need to raise abit. Protein is high as always.

Could be the GH affecting things..

Hmmm..so much questions and thinking hurts my fcuking head this time of night..i need to sleep


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

And mate..you got nothing to prove with your pressing whatsoever


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Thinking about stuff like this isn't good for us salt of the earth northern lads. We are used to taking looking awesome for granted. We just eat and sleep and train and conquer and walk about looking awesome

Let someone else think about it


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Thinking about stuff like this isn't good for us salt of the earth northern lads. We are used to taking looking awesome for granted. We just eat and sleep and train and conquer and walk about looking awesome
> 
> Let someone else think about it


Good thinking bro..im going to kip..get prepared for deadlifting tomorrow night.

Hopefully some clever southern lad will turn up and post some wisdom....

Waiting..... :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

So deadlifting tonight, actualy looking forward to it. Hit 5x5 full sets last week so am going to add a couple of 2.5s and see how we go..

Acheing abit from benching last night,feeling it in nx elbows abit today not sure why. Could just be back moving heavier weights again on the old joints and tendons.

Got abit sloppy with the peptide injections last couple of weeks so back to 3xday for them should help.

My weight il way myself end of the week and make a decision if il change anythieg diet wise then.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> So deadlifting tonight, actualy looking forward to it. Hit 5x5 full sets last week so am going to add a couple of 2.5s and see how we go..
> 
> Acheing abit from benching last night,feeling it in nx elbows abit today not sure why. Could just be back moving heavier weights again on the old joints and tendons.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't care what I was looking like if I could press those kind of weights the other night mate!

I like heavy flyes but they aggravate my shoulder, do they not affect yours?

I'm doing deads tonight, not sure wether to do 5x5 as it absolutely ruined me last time!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just caught up in here the last couple of pages. Some brilliant stuff in here mate :thumb:

Great mix of training, diet, AAS and banter all together; just how it should be :thumbup1:

Will be popping in regularly now BBB, whether you like it or not


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I wouldn't care what I was looking like if I could press those kind of weights the other night mate!
> 
> I like heavy flyes but they aggravate my shoulder, do they not affect yours?
> 
> I'm doing deads tonight, not sure wether to do 5x5 as it absolutely ruined me last time!


Cheers pal, but im always thinking how to improve its just how I am,

With the flyes we put the bench just on the 1st notch like a 15 degree incline maybe,and with me that seems to take the stress off my shoulder ok. Yet it hurts like mad on a higher incline doing like db presses. Wierd.

How strong you feeling mate?

Get them deads done lol. Could go 5,3,1 or something try a pb if your feeling strong just take your time plenty rest. Or go higher reps maybe.

5x5 at max weight is crippling mate definatly :lol: bring it on


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Thinking about stuff like this isn't good for us salt of the earth northern lads. We are used to taking looking awesome for granted. We just eat and sleep and train and conquer and walk about looking awesome
> 
> Let someone else think about it


Spot on mate  ............... .............................. 



BigBarnBoy said:


> Good thinking bro..im going to kip..get prepared for deadlifting tomorrow night.
> 
> Hopefully some clever southern lad will turn up and post some wisdom....
> 
> Waiting..... :whistling:


Did he turn up teapot or what ? 

:whistling: 

Just a question mate,on the flat bench,for 5 x 5 is that not to much warm up before going into the 5 x 5 ? i know everyone works differently


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Double J said:


> Just caught up in here the last couple of pages. Some brilliant stuff in here mate :thumb:
> 
> Great mix of training, diet, AAS and banter all together; just how it should be :thumbup1:
> 
> Will be popping in regularly now BBB, whether you like it or not


Evening JJ mate..good to have you in here :thumbup1:

Looks like i dont have a choice :lol:

Chuck as much advice or sh1te into here as you want mate..if nowt else youl back up the southern parts of the uk members that venture into here....


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Spot on mate  ............... ..............................
> 
> Did he turn up teapot or what ?
> 
> ...


Nah unfortunatly mate..you beat him here..oh well :no:

:lol: :lol:

with that flat benching mate, i do my warm ups pyramiding up in weight, il do like 10 with 60kg, then maybe 6 with 100kg, then just 2 or 3 with 120 or 130..then into 5x5 working sets. I need those sets just to feel the weight really pal, they dont take it out of me, and without them just jumping into straight heavy sets then i struggle 1st couple of sets, plus it helps my shoulders warm up better and hopefully avoid pain


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight...

TUES - BACK/BICEPS

Deadlift - 1x 60kg Warm Up, 1x3 100kg Warm Up, 1x3 140kg Warm Up then.. 3x5 205kg, 1x150kg, then gave up :thumbdown:

Wide Grip pulldowns - 3x10 85kg Strict

Wide Grip Straight Arm Pulldowns - 3x10 85kg on double pulleys

Barbell Curls - 3x10 50kg

Hammer Curls - 3x10 with 20's

Bit of a nightmare session to begin with tonight. Felt great going into it, added a couple of little discs to my deadlift and hit 3 sets of 5 really well. Went for the 4th set and did 1 rep then my grip slipped, knocked me off balance abit, pulled another rep then i was done. Stood up to find iv pulled my fcuking groin, dunno what happened, but mustve jsut been that slight slip :cursing: My right knee felt funny aswell, kind of like a numb feeling travelling down from my groin. Had to call it a day after that. Not major painfull now, just abit numb and sore, definatly tweeked something.

Sat and watched the other lads lift, then completed the rest of my session ok. Weights were actually up on most things so fairly pleased. Just need to hope this eases off abit before legs on Fri. Rest night tomorrow, so will just be taking it easy. Dont think its anything major..just bloody annoying!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bad news bro. When you say grip slipped do you mean slipped and you tried to catch/correct it, thus pulling your groin? It's best to drop the bar when this happens but is virtually impossible to do in practice as human nature makes us try to catch the slip. This is one of the reasons I always use straps these days as any slip would make me run the risk of doing my back in again. A groin strain might not be so bad but I would seriously consider giving legs a miss for a week just to give it every chance of recovery.

Some top weights being chucked about there once again:thumbup1: You certainly shift some tonnage mate Just be bloody careful. Big weights equal small margins for error. There's nothing worse than injuries to halt progress. I know this all to well lol.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Bad news bro. When you say grip slipped do you mean slipped and you tried to catch/correct it, thus pulling your groin? It's best to drop the bar when this happens but is virtually impossible to do in practice as human nature makes us try to catch the slip. This is one of the reasons I always use straps these days as any slip would make me run the risk of doing my back in again. A groin strain might not be so bad but I would seriously consider giving legs a miss for a week just to give it every chance of recovery.
> 
> Some top weights being chucked about there once again:thumbup1: You certainly shift some tonnage mate Just be bloody careful. Big weights equal small margins for error. There's nothing worse than injuries to halt progress. I know this all to well lol.


Cheers big man, im pushing it hard at the min, and been off gear for a while now, so its all pure strength, which im pleased with overall so far, as you know its not my usual type of training. Me and my mate are pushing each other on well.

I had my straps on actually mate and a mixed grip. Never normally any problems. But for some reason after that 1st rep, my right strap loosened slightly, and kind of moved out by my little finger if that makes sense, and off balanced me. I got the rep but then i just dropped it. No immediate pain, and i dropped abit off down to 150 that my mate was doing, and did 5 with that. Felt fine really..til i stood up then just had abit of a burning/numb feeling i just tried to walk off.

Did the rest of the sesh ok, but just felt it niggling at me. Im sure its nowt major, feels okish now, will see how it is in the morning, if its just a tweek it should improve with a good nights kip.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully it will be ok mate. Try a bit of light stretching when it feels ready for it. Don't rush straight into 500kg presses


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Hopefully it will be ok mate. Try a bit of light stretching when it feels ready for it. Don't rush straight into 500kg presses


Ok mate..il warm up 1st..then do them


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope the injury aint to bad this morning bud,maybe think about leaving the heavy weights to us big lads for a while :whistling: :lol:

Not sure if you saw this the other day but gym`s back

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/175206-its-been-wile.html


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the groin/knee mate, hope they feel better today!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Hope the injury aint to bad this morning bud,maybe think about leaving the heavy weights to us big lads for a while :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Not sure if you saw this the other day but gym`s back
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/175206-its-been-wile.html


Yeah your probley right mate il leave the heavy stuff to you..il go back training with Enjoy maybe.. :laugh:

Cheers for the heads up on ratty mate good to see him back hes a clever lad and helped me alot.

Hes just been an ignorant [email protected] while hes pretended to be busy the last few months :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Sorry to hear about the groin/knee mate, hope they feel better today!


Cheers mate,feelin ok today. Bit of a stretch and a hot bath then the missus rubbed it for me...

Oh yeah and the groin feels better aswell :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Yeah your probley right mate il leave the heavy stuff to you..il go back training with Enjoy maybe.. :laugh:
> 
> Cheers for the heads up on ratty mate good to see him back hes a clever lad and helped me alot.
> 
> Hes just been an ignorant [email protected] while hes pretended to be busy the last few months :lol:


You wont see him again till xmas now :lol: Be good to get him over here if you n ming come over ,sure he would be up for it :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> You wont see him again till xmas now :lol: Be good to get him over here if you n ming come over ,sure he would be up for it :thumbup1:


Every chance :lol:

Yeah be good crack if he showed up aswell


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Yeah your probley right mate il leave the heavy stuff to you..il go back training with Enjoy maybe.. :laugh:
> 
> Cheers for the heads up on ratty mate good to see him back hes a clever lad and helped me alot.
> 
> Hes just been an ignorant [email protected] while hes pretended to be busy the last few months :lol:


Hey, you trying to say I train like a girl? Oh yeah....right enough lol...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi ya BigBarn,

Good Deadlifting, I wouldn't mind doing 3x5 on 205kg ha, very impressive strong obviously your good lift, whats your top end on it?!

Good to see your Pulldowns and that be nice when I can do it with 85kg. :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey, you trying to say I train like a girl? Oh yeah....right enough lol...


Nah you train like a lunatic hun..you know youd tire me out real quick... :whistling:

Nice to see you again in here anyways...missed your little comments :laugh:

Hope your good hun..il call in next time im passing....


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hi ya BigBarn,
> 
> Good Deadlifting, I wouldn't mind doing 3x5 on 205kg ha, very impressive strong obviously your good lift, whats your top end on it?!
> 
> Good to see your Pulldowns and that be nice when I can do it with 85kg. :thumb:


Cheers Matt,

Not a big deadlifter tbh mate legs and arms are too long lol, but enjoying it at the min. Not done a top end dead for years and years..last time i did a 1rm it was only probably around 240, maybe a little more i dont remember. Young lad i train with sometimes can rep 7 lids (300kg) for a couple..

Keep it strict on the pulldowns mate, nice and upright..see too many people turning it into a wide grip row lol :nono:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nah you train like a lunatic hun..you know youd tire me out real quick... :whistling:
> 
> Nice to see you again in here anyways...missed your little comments :laugh:
> 
> Hope your good hun..il call in next time im passing....


Ah....no problem at all pardner....could take the p155 all day and I don't tire easily as you know...LOL...gies a shout I will put the kettle on ..x


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Ah....no problem at all pardner....could take the p155 all day and I don't tire easily as you know...LOL...gies a shout I will put the kettle on ..x


Little duracell bunny over there :thumb:

Definatly out stamina a big heavy [email protected] like me :lol: :lol:

Il defo call round...as long as you can feed me ok...some sh1tty salty porridge wont hit the spot im afraid :no:

Oh yeah and have you got me and Ming front row tickets for your show whenever it is? Il film it and take the photos for you to keep and be proud of..he can be your cheerleader :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Little duracell bunny over there :thumb:
> 
> Definatly out stamina a big heavy [email protected] like me :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Haha cheerleader....come on get your pompoms oot!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Haha cheerleader....come on get your pompoms oot!!


I look pretty good in a ra ra skirt


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I look pretty good in a ra ra skirt


Whats with you and the bedtime images tonight man.... Rob with his smelly sausage and you in a skimpy skirt... :no:

:death:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Whats with you and the bedtime images tonight man.... Rob with his smelly sausage and you in a skimpy skirt... :no:
> 
> :death:


Testing your melatonin to the limit tonight bro. Better drop an extra tab or two


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Testing your melatonin to the limit tonight bro. Better drop an extra tab or two


Got 10 ready to go mate...fcuk me that image will make sleeping tonight harder than sweating to death on a good tren dose :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I look pretty good in a ra ra skirt


Bet you dont :lol:



BigBarnBoy said:


> Whats with you and the bedtime images tonight man.... Rob with his smelly sausage and you in a skimpy skirt... :no:
> 
> :death:


Mate its that cardio stuff he`s on :no:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Cant wake up this morning lol..had my gh pep shots before bed and a few melatonin and was out like a light lol no dreams and definatly pleased I had 2 alarms set or id still of been there now!

No aches or pains off monday or tues which is good,that rest day makes a huge diffrence with me. Shoulders sufferd cos of the work load last week..but this meek,when I finaly wake up,i should be feeling fresh.

Want to push my bb ohp up abit,its abit sh1t at them min. Which is annoying when I can rep 50kg db's :no:

Just down to being out of practice and technique though. Any thoughts what I should be able to rep for 5's?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Morning bud,hope you wake up soon,enough dodgy drivers on the road without you adding to them lol

Good to hear no aches or pains :thumbup1:

Going off whats under you avi, would you reckon you should be repping about 140 -150 for bench maybe a bit less for ohp? aint a clue to be honest,leave it to the big fella to answer that


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I haven't really seriously gone for the pressing for quite some time, not a max effort anyway. I was doing the 40kh DB's not so long back for 10 reps and could manage an easy 6 reps at 100kg on the OHP at that time. If you are doing the 50's you should be aiming for 120kg for 4 or 5 I would think. Having said that 120kg is a fair old weight. When I was doing strongman 120kg was my max overhead lift. I was having to clean it up from the deck every rep though lol....


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Morning bud,hope you wake up soon,enough dodgy drivers on the road without you adding to them lol
> 
> Good to hear no aches or pains :thumbup1:
> 
> Going off whats under you avi, would you reckon you should be repping about 140 -150 for bench maybe a bit less for ohp? aint a clue to be honest,leave it to the big fella to answer that


Woke up now mate,everyone's safe..ish :lol:

Bench is fine mate,yeah I can rep 140 for 10s and was repping 145 last year when I went up to that 1rm at 175.

Youl remember last year when I got back to seated ohp the 50s..but my bb ohp doesnt seem as good to me. Only 2nd week in though I suppose


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Well, I haven't really seriously gone for the pressing for quite some time, not a max effort anyway. I was doing the 40kh DB's not so long back for 10 reps and could manage an easy 6 reps at 100kg on the OHP at that time. If you are doing the 50's you should be aiming for 120kg for 4 or 5 I would think. Having said that 120kg is a fair old weight. When I was doing strongman 120kg was my max overhead lift. I was having to clean it up from the deck every rep though lol....


Thats a very good ohp mate 

I think its just being out of practice maybe. I think 100kg for reps is a nice little goal to work back towards maybe. I cant push it too much with my dodgy shoulder. Wel start at 80 tonight and see how we feel I think..

I used to do cleans a fair bit used to love them. I had great explosive power off the deck and could clean weights like that very well..just then couldnt press them


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Woke up now mate,everyone's safe..ish :lol:
> 
> Bench is fine mate,yeah I can rep 140 for 10s and was repping 145 last year when I went up to that 1rm at 175.
> 
> Youl remember last year when I got back to seated ohp the 50s..but my bb ohp doesnt seem as good to me. Only 2nd week in though I suppose


Sorry mate must have been me that was asleep lol read it as bench rather than bb ohp  lol you have kept alot of strength though since coming off cycle havent you?

Best aim for them little 50`s again i reckon :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope you have a good w.end ,plenty of family time i hope mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Afternoon all..

Been a couple weeks since I posted last,and thought it best time for an update. Had a wierd couple of weeks really,totally lost all motivation for training wierdly. Had a sh1t couple of sessions, a niggling injury and although im looking leaner, was losing weight on the scales and tbh I just felt fcuked and burnt out and bit pi55ed off.

Coupled with working alot then working on the house aswell,i just didnt feel I could put 100% into training and was heading for overtraining,so took a breather. Hit the drink the last couple of weekends and had a good relax 

Feeling better now and ready to go again. Have decided im having abit of a carb up again so plenty pasta and sweet potatos. Changing my training again aswell,i miss my volume too much and its what I do best and know best. My body responds best to higher reps so will switch back to that style so im enjoying it again. Will throw in a low rep week once a month or when I feel like it.

Hope you all well


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to have you back, bro:thumbup1:

Sometimes we just need a rest mentally as well as physically. I've gone through a mini version of the same at around the same time as it happens.

As long as you enjoyed the break and the beers I'm going to be changing my training a little too. Whilst I enjoyed the volume stuff, I can't keep it going indefinitely. I will have to reassess over the next few weeks but I'm not entirely certain that this bodybuilding lark is for me.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good to have you back, bro:thumbup1:
> 
> Sometimes we just need a rest mentally as well as physically. I've gone through a mini version of the same at around the same time as it happens.
> 
> As long as you enjoyed the break and the beers I'm going to be changing my training a little too. Whilst I enjoyed the volume stuff, I can't keep it going indefinitely. I will have to reassess over the next few weeks but I'm not entirely certain that this bodybuilding lark is for me.


Cheers fella 

Your right it was just a mental thing I think,bit strange as im never normally like that,or maybe it's just never quite got to that point. The time out mentally has done me good. Your right in that's what I needed,actually total relax time,note at all to do with the gym, rather than just a rest week it was more of a week away if that makes sense. Was good to get out for a good drink followed by some quality couch time watching films lol.

Tbh mate I did read youd had something similar happen,hope alls well now bro. I was logging on but just to read really,was wierd felt like I had nowt to add to anything. Bloody strange!

All good now looking forward to tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tonights session:

CHEST/TRIS

Flat Bench 1x20 60kg, 1x15 100kg, 1x15 120kg, 1x6 140kg, 1x3 145kg, 1x1 160kg

Incline db flyes 1x10 34's then 2x25 22kgs slow

Cable crossovers 3x15 60kg squeezing well

Incline CGBP 3x10 80kg full steady rom

Bench dips 3xfailure 75kg on lap

Incline skullcrushers 3xfailure 40kg

Done  Was a laugh again tonight..serious but good crack, just what i needed. no plan at all tonight, every set was just what we felt like doing and it was good stuff. Decided to just pyramid up the weights on the bench, then did some high rep pump type sets for flyes and crossovers. Same for dips and skullcrushers. Felt pumped, strong, and in a good mood lol.

Eatings been good today, a few pasta and chicken meals, cottage cheese, weetabix, shakes, fruit, flapjack, bagels..nice carbs with a good mix of protein all day.

So no records broken, no spewing in the gym with total balls to the wall training like we have been..but tbh was just what was needed.

All good


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Feeling good again today..last nights session left me with a good pump today which iv been missing since i dropped the reps lol..it then turns more towards aches and pains 

Fed well today, eating plenty carbs but still decent ones, and my usual solid protein intake.

Couple of caffiene tabs down my neck now and ready for back and biceps shortly.....

Oh yeah and look iv gone gold :lol: Does that make me more attractive to the girlies?? No?? :no:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey pardner...training looks great in here again...your really smashing it now....good stuff...and i for one am impressed by the fact of being a 'gold..member'..oh yeah...groovy baby..LOLxx


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BBB ,your a [email protected] and you know why :no: lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

If you dont post in here soon i swear i will hunt you down :lol: :lol: :lol:

Youve got till i get back from the gym :death: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey pardner...training looks great in here again...your really smashing it now....good stuff...and i for one am impressed by the fact of being a 'gold..member'..oh yeah...groovy baby..LOLxx


Your right mrs..my gold rated member is definatly more impressive 

:lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> BBB ,your a [email protected] and you know why :no: lol





Rob68 said:


> If you dont post in here soon i swear i will hunt you down :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Youve got till i get back from the gym :death: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Was going to leave it as long as possible but you seem close to the edge bud so here I am :lol:

Its never anything personal pal


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Was going to leave it as long as possible but you seem close to the edge bud so here I am :lol:
> 
> Its never anything personal pal


Knobhead :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night..

Another totaly random night of picking excercises as me went trying to do all new stuff. Was good stuff and did the trick again!

TUES - BACK AND BICEPS

Wide grip pulldowns 5x12 60kg Very slow and strict

1 arm db rows 3x10 48kg slow and strict

Db pullovers 3x10 40kg

Wide grip straight arm pulldowns 3xfailure

EZ curls 3x12 55kg

Db curls 3x12 22s

Concentration curls 2xfailure 12.5s

Really enjoyed it. Weights obviously backed off alot and are nowt impressive but everything was slow and very strict and was pumped to hell. Back is nicely sore today.

Sticking with upped carbs and still high protein and with a good frame of mind in the mix then its happy days


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just good to see you back at it pal :thumbup1:

I watched a bloke this morning doing one arm DB`s with 110kg dumbell ,he rolled it along the gym floor then strapped it and heaved the fcuking thing lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

110kg Dumbbell!! That's a barbell not a dumbbell lol....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> 110kg Dumbbell!! That's a barbell not a dumbbell lol....


Have i got that wrong then lol will it be in lbs and not kgs :blush: :laugh: it has 110 written on the side in marker pen ,classy gym or what ,maybe it was upside down when i read it and it was 011kg :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Just good to see you back at it pal :thumbup1:
> 
> I watched a bloke this morning doing one arm DB`s with 110kg dumbell ,he rolled it along the gym floor then strapped it and heaved the fcuking thing lol


Cheers man, tbh im a totally diffrent fella this week. Makes a HUGE diffrence when your ache free, happy and looking forward to training..and enjoying it. It seems random what iv done the last 2 days but im taking it as a sort of gap swapping back to more normal training for me, a good head sort out and a big excuse to shovel down carbs for a while 



Mingster said:


> 110kg Dumbbell!! That's a barbell not a dumbbell lol....


Maybe it was one of those oversize circus dumbbells used in strongman lol



Rob68 said:


> Have i got that wrong then lol will it be in lbs and not kgs :blush: :laugh: it has 110 written on the side in marker pen ,classy gym or what ,maybe it was upside down when i read it and it was 011kg :laugh:


Very good chance its lbs mate  Isnt most of the stuff in your new place in lbs now? Thought we discovered that after you said someone was doing like 200kg bicep machine curls or something? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:lol: :lol: That was the bloke on the flye machine lmao ,some of the machines are in lbs n some in Kgs ,think i will just keep my trap shut from now on eh lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: That was the bloke on the flye machine lmao ,some of the machines are in lbs n some in Kgs ,think i will just keep my trap shut from now on eh lol


Noooo.. dont keep your trap shut mate..we all enjoy it when your gob runs away with you before your brain cogs get chance to start working

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Noooo.. dont keep your trap shut mate..we all enjoy it when your gob runs away with you before your brain cogs get chance to start working
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :cursing: ......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Noooo.. dont keep your trap shut mate..we all enjoy it when your gob runs away with you before your brain cogs get chance to start working
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey hun, oooh its good to have some normal insanity restored in here...pmsl....at Rob...LOL.xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey hun, oooh its good to have some normal insanity restored in here...pmsl....at Rob...LOL.xx


My journal just needs me actually back in it hun and normality is restored..or stupidness, whichever way you wanna look at it :whistling:

Hope your good lil lady


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey hun, oooh its good to have some normal insanity restored in here...pmsl....at Rob...LOL.xx


Not you aswell :ban: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight..

THURS - SHOULDERS

Standing barbell ohp 5x20 50kg (done very slow and right down to top of chest)

DB front raises 3x15 each arm 12.5kg (low weight i know but this was the 1st time i done these in about 8 years! )

Cable leaning side lateral raises 3x15 each arm 25kg

Rear delt fly machine 3x15 50kg superset with side lateral machine 3xfailure 40kg

Another sort of transition session, kind of made up as we went along, but did the trick big time. Pump was unreal. The weights were very low again for me, but it was all full range of motion stuff done very slowly, trying to push past the point of the muscle burning up with the pump..love it 

Rest periods were short, and with all the volume we were all around in about 45mins.

Another major plus was the db front raises. Anyone who knows me knows this was the excercise i majorly did my shoulder in with alot of years ago, and iv trsined round it ever since. It never healed up properly even with alot of physio at the time. However the peptides seem to have made a huge diffrence, and tonight felt fine again. I think i may do a few of these every couple of weeks, but keep the weight down, anything over 20kg and il be asking for trouble again. Tbh, my shoulders grow the best of any part, always have, and my front delts have always grown well enough without any direct stimulation.

Really enjoyed this week in the gym, have trained well, felt sore, but have had a laugh along the way.

Just what the doc ordered..happy days


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great going mate,thats some reps for ohp ,youve just answered a question i asked in my journal about how others do their side laterals ......good to see you back in a good place,hope it continues for you pal :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Have a good bank holiday weekend pardner...watever u get up to...xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Great going mate,thats some reps for ohp ,youve just answered a question i asked in my journal about how others do their side laterals ......good to see you back in a good place,hope it continues for you pal :thumb:


Cheers mate..weight was well down though, just decided to do quick sets with not much rest in between, more for the pump and keeping it enjoyable.

With my side laterals mate i change them about quite abit,depending what iv done before or am doing after them. Usually do them stood up with db's, palms facing each other but start from in front of me rather than by my sides.

Also sometimes do them seated on a bench, but have my feet flat planted on the floor, and use lighter db's and keep it very strict.

Another great way is on the cables..with a slight variation. I stand sideways to the stack as normal but then with my stackside arm i hold onto the upright of the machine,move my feet to nearly underneath the stack, and lean outwards away from the stack..then do the raises obviously with the free arm. Leaning outwards gives an extra maybe 30 or 40 degrees to the movement and works a treat :thumbup1:








Enjoy1 said:


> Have a good bank holiday weekend pardner...watever u get up to...xx


Cheers chick, enjoy yours aswell whatever no good you get up to


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Relaxing weekend this weekend, no training at all, a well earnt break.

Have had a good day today out most of the day and am at the moment devouring a family sized pizza and a couple of bottles of beer 

Then got a top day hopefully tomorrow.

Will be at this tomorrow:

*BODY EXTREME'S NORTH OF ENGLAND ESM QUALIFIER 06 May 2012Events*

1) 140kg axle clean and press for reps, 75secs

2) 15" dead lift oly bar 300kg start weight then 3 lifts at your chosen weight No straps no suits

3) 260kg axl squat for reps 75secs. Knee wraps belts and single ply squat briefs

Half hour break

To carry on scoring for the rest of the comp you must lift 2 of the first 3 events

4) farmers walk 160kg each hand 20mtrs Fastest time wins

5) medley: 7 tyre flips, 210 kg duck walk 15 mtrs, Keg load 120 145 170kg. 2 mins time limit

6) hercules hold 130kg each hand. Longest time wins

Top 4 go to England's strongest man

The winner is north of england strongest man

Trophy and supplements for top 4.

Address: GLAXO SPORT AND SOCIAL CLUB, BARNARD CASTLE

Organiser: Mark Lawson and Billy Little

Should be good crack, a few cheap beers and a burger in the club..plus the sponsers aparantly are bringing down a few polish model type cheerleaders to look pretty so that should be nice in the cold 

May possibly turn into a bit of a session all day which i shall enjoy thoroughly :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi bro. Hope you're ok and enjoying the weekend:thumbup1:

Think I might be tempted into a Bank Holiday pizza shortly. I've kept my diet cals carefully under control today so I'm allowed :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Hi bro. Hope you're ok and enjoying the weekend:thumbup1:
> 
> Think I might be tempted into a Bank Holiday pizza shortly. I've kept my diet cals carefully under control today so I'm allowed :lol: :lol:


All good big man thanks. Feeling good, and heads in the right place.

Id definatly recommend the pizza :lol: Iv been out and about all day, so havent eaten so much, survived on a couple of bars and shakes with some chicken while i was out, only other meal was a big breakfast. So i made up my calories just now hitting a 1k+ calories meat feast family sized pizza..and i feel good  :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> All good big man thanks. Feeling good, and heads in the right place.
> 
> Id definatly recommend the pizza :lol: Iv been out and about all day, so havent eaten so much, survived on a couple of bars and shakes with some chciken while i was out, only other meal was a big breakfast. So i made up my calories just now hitting a 1k+ calories meat feast family sized pizza..and i feel good  :lol:


LOL. I've got an extra large T. Rex pizza on order right now:thumb:

I've got enough free calories for a cornetto for afters as well:whistling: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> LOL. I've got an extra large T. Rex pizza on order right now:thumb:
> 
> I've got enough free calories for a cornetto for afters as well:whistling: :lol:


Awesome mate...another sure sign your made of great stuff. XL pizzas and ice cream..cheat meals of champions :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Awesome mate...another sure sign your made of great stuff. XL pizzas and ice cream..cheat meals of champions :thumb:


Extra large pizza....needs to be washed down with a wee bottle of bud eh ? And pardon me but wtf is a t.Rex pizza..xx


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Extra large pizza....needs to be washed down with a wee bottle of bud eh ? And pardon me but wtf is a t.Rex pizza..xx


It's a big, meaty feast princess. Bit like me really:whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> It's a big, meaty feast princess. Bit like me really:whistling:


And im the XL version of that....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> And im the XL version of that....


Are you on drugs!!

Silly question:lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Mingster said:


> It's a big, meaty feast princess. Bit like me really:whistling:


Oh yes, I'm liking the sound of that big meaty feast...and xl....could it get any better..mmm  xx


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Double XL:whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Enjoy1 said:


> Oh yes, I'm liking the sound of that big meaty feast...and xl....*could it get any better*..mmm  xx


Only if its served up by yours truly


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You ok bro?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Are you on drugs!!
> 
> Silly question:lol: :lol:


Yes..only most of the time though... 



Rob68 said:


> Only if its served up by yours truly


 :lol: You nutter :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You ok bro?


Im great mate, been a long week. Amazingly i havent been on one of my rare disapearing acts lol. Been away most of the week, waaay waay out of the safety of our borders mate, been working away down those strange south lands 

Obviously no internet access, cept my phone, but its fairly hard work so i didnt bother so much.

Got asked to work away all week, been running about down the south coast..portsmouth, right along through Devon and down cornwall. Unfortunatly only got to train once this week (which was a miracle tbh). Just went to a pay as you train type gym and it was fairly good really. Thought it may be my only chance to train all week, so did a huge all body type workout. at least made me feel like i did something  Hate missing session as you know..but gotta go where the money is eh. Only a one off though, was back home at lunchtime today and back to normal next week..training especially :thumbup1:

Missed a good day at the strongman qualifier last Sunday bro, was a nice afternoon. Some nice lifting going on, some big names there for the crowd, and they managed alot of stuff for the kids. Plus was sponsered by a big supplement business run by a Polish lad..who brough a whole host of Polish cheerleader fitness ladies....yum :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bloody hell, mate. Hope you had all your vaccinations. If you're not careful you'd come back saying things like 'jellied eels' and 'cor blimey, governor' :lol: Not so bad in the South West I suppose. At least you'' have had plenty of pasties

Aye, shame about last weekend. Was going to go until the last minute but a couple of things cropped up that I couldn't avoid.

Good to see you back though, mate. I'm sure you'll be back into the swing of things in no time:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Bloody hell, mate. Hope you had all your vaccinations. If you're not careful you'd come back saying things like 'jellied eels' and 'cor blimey, governor' :lol: Not so bad in the South West I suppose. At least you'' have had plenty of pasties
> 
> Aye, shame about last weekend. Was going to go until the last minute but a couple of things cropped up that I couldn't avoid.
> 
> Good to see you back though, mate. I'm sure you'll be back into the swing of things in no time:thumbup1:


Definatly always sample the local grub mate..i think everyone should when they travel to wierd places :lol:

And as for the pasties mate..course i try them..you dont get "obliques" like mine without abit of pastry :lol: 

Im all good mate, just a shame i been away all week. Ready for next week though, am heaing back towards a more normal rep range and am going to start pushing on again, but without snapping things lol.

A few weights from last Sunday mate for you, just incase your intrested..from what i can remember..the sun was out and the odd pint of smooth 'may' of been disapearing down my neck...

Fat bar clean and ohp - 140kg for reps..5 won it couldve done more was just for the win

15 inch axle deadlift knockout - 380kg won it

Squat 260kg for reps - think 8 won it

Hercules hold for time - around a min and a half @ 130kg

Farmers walk 20m @ 160kg - was a sprint lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHa you funny fcuker:lol: :lol:

Some good lift's there. There's stuff there that wasn't even thought about back when I was trying this sort of thing lol. Might have had a shout at the squats mind


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> HaHa you funny fcuker:lol: :lol:
> 
> Some good lift's there. There's stuff there that wasn't even thought about back when I was trying this sort of thing lol. Might have had a shout at the squats mind


 :lol: :lol:

Was some good lifting, but i think some of it wasnt amazing as such..there again it is just a qualifier and there was a fair bit of just getting the points needed and that was enough if you know what i mean. A few couldve pushed it a fair bit more i reckon.

The squats wouldve been good for you mate, a few really struggled with it, and most were around the 4 rep range. Was a big awkward thick bar though, with a couple wheels on each end and a few discs. Got to remember now alot of it is to keep the crowds entertained, and to drive on the popularity of the sport.

Was a guy who was 58 doing it. He did come last but fcuk me i was impressed with him, tried everything and didnt disgrace himself whatsoever, managed at least 1 with most of the stuff. I love seeing stuff like that


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Okay lets get some good training back in here lol..after last few weeks im back to my favourite style training and making sure to put a full shift in this week 

Trained last night..

MON - CHEST AND TRIS

Flat Bench - 3x10 140kg

Incline DBs - 3x10 46kg

Machine flyes - 3xFailure with the stack (100kg)

Cable Crossovers - 2xFailure 60kg

Incline CGBP - 3x12 75kg

Skullcrushers - 3x12 55kg

V Bar pressdowns superset with rope pressdowns 2 sets of each to failure

Much more like it 

Food at the min:

5 weetabix with milk and yoghurt

Orange juice with olive oil

40g pro shake

Grain bagel with soft cheese and salad

Brown pasta and chicken breast + corn

Brown pasta and chicken breast + corn

300g cottage cheese

Oats and pro shake pre workout

Dextrose and pro shake post workout

Chicken and mushroom rissoto

Pre bed protein shake

2 bananas

1 apple

And a huge pile of vitamins and fish oils

And bout 3l water.

Think that's about it 

Back and biceps tonight...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to see you back to what you enjoy doing mate,some nice eating going on there :laugh: Nice training to :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Good to see you back to what you enjoy doing mate,some nice eating going on there :laugh: Nice training to :thumb:


Cheers pal! Hope you recovering after the weekend mate lol was awesome to watch even if im not that ar5ed bout football these days lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers pal! Hope you recovering after the weekend mate lol was awesome to watch even if im not that ar5ed bout football these days lol


Recovered now,just, been a good few days,cant deny that,back in the gym in the morning,sweat the whiskey out my system lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

The lyrics in the first 20 seconds of the video :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ONWARDS AND UPWARDS

Its been a while..

1st up i gotta say a big thanks to everyone who has been sending me random messages and PM's over the last month or so. Hopefully you all realised i wasnt been an ignorant [email protected] and i did read everone and they were appreciated. I have been checking in from time to time but in all honesty just not had the head to get on and reply, or update etc.

My training hit a nosedive last time i was posting whenever it was, i got back for a week, then lost it again and i went maybe a month with no training at all. My motivation had gone for the 1st time in probably 15 years and i just couldnt be ar5ed to hit the gym. Work and other stuff was taking its toll and i was burnt out.

Then on top of that3 weeks ago, me and my wife had a devastating loss. I will not dwell on it on here as its something people dont wanna hear, especially if its ever happened to them. I went from being on top of my game to rock bottom again within a day.

However we have both picked ourselves up and are doing good, have spent alot of quality time together, backed work commitments off and have been away places most weekends. We are doing good.

Iv hit the gym again, and am back on a cycle and feeling good. The cycle was started when things were good and i thought nothing would change. Things change. Anyway,I have put alot of weight back on, currently sitting at 250lbs exactly, holding a little fat but not too bad, i just really needed to get the weight back on to help my head go in the right direction. Im focussed and enjoying it.

I apologise for all the heavy sh1t on here on a Sunday afternoon, i just wanted to share some stuff with my friends on here, and its easier than PMing all of you.

I hope everyone is fit and going in the right direction and il get caught up with everyone whenever i have time, priorities 1st though each day.

Full days resting today, been out for a big walk with the missus and the dog, really enjoyed it. Shes laid snoring on the couch now and i thought it a perfect time for a look on here.

Onwards and upwards people...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad to hear you are getting back on top of things BBB and know very well how it feels to have a devastaing loss after loosing my son to drugs 7 months ago. my heart goes out to you and I wish you and all your family the best.

Found your journal now tho and they (you know who ..the likely suspects) made me put one up so you are welcome to drop by anytime

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/185835-reps-basic-very-brief-but-productive-training-journal.html


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate anytime you want to share there are some great guys and girls on here, good luck getting into it again.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub: Great to have you back.........keep strong........xx


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just to say I'm truly sorry to hear what has happened and hope to see you on here more regularly in the future - if it's what's right for you.

Top fella and been sorely missed on the forum. Hoping it is "onwards & upwards" for you now :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you and your family have been through some tough times mate.

Glad your back here and back to training as already said your a true asset to the forum.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate anytime you want to share there are some great guys and girls on here, good luck getting into it again.


Cheers Milky mate appreciated. Looking like youve been working hard while I been away..



Enjoy1 said:


> :wub: Great to have you back.........keep strong........xx


Cheers lil lady..im as strong as ever maybe even more so now..



Double J said:


> Just to say I'm truly sorry to hear what has happened and hope to see you on here more regularly in the future - if it's what's right for you.
> 
> Top fella and been sorely missed on the forum. Hoping it is "onwards & upwards" for you now :thumbup1:


Awesome post mate,much appreciated. Your a good lad and glad things are working out for you pal..



GreedyBen said:


> Sorry to hear that you and your family have been through some tough times mate.
> 
> Glad your back here and back to training as already said your a true asset to the forum.


Cheers Ben mate, great to hear off you, hope things are working out well for you now pal..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Glad to hear you are getting back on top of things BBB and know very well how it feels to have a devastaing loss after loosing my son to drugs 7 months ago. my heart goes out to you and I wish you and all your family the best.
> 
> Found your journal now tho and they (you know who ..the likely suspects) made me put one up so you are welcome to drop by anytime
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/185835-reps-basic-very-brief-but-productive-training-journal.html


Cheers rep..top man

Looking good in the new AVI mate..

Il get subbed into your journal today mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

All been BBB bro (and 1 mad lady) repped and well deserved..

Will update training from tonight try get some numbers up cos my strengths back up in no time.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just glad to hear you n the missus are ok mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Just glad to hear you n the missus are ok mate


Cheers pal !

Both ok, both on a good excercise kick and eating well and been out or away places most weekends,been having a good laugh together 

Hope your well mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

1st training update for a long time now..

MON - CHEST AND TRIS

Flat Bench 2xWarm up then 5x5 150kg - 1st 4 sets were great, last set was working hard for it but got the 5th with only a touch at the end

Incline Smith Bench 3x8 110kg

Cable Crossovers superset with low-high crossovers 2x12 65kg/35kg holding each squeeze for a second

Incline Smith Close grip bench (bench set on 1st notch from bottom) 3x8 85kg

Overhead seated cable extension machine 3x12 40kg very strict

Cable pressdowns straight bar supersetted with rope pressdown 2x12 full stack/45kg

Great session tonigh, fully pumped and feeling good


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> All been BBB bro (and 1 mad lady) repped and well deserved..
> 
> Will update training from tonight try get some numbers up cos my strengths back up in no time.


getting there the first time is bloody hard but second time around ..................thanks god for muscle memory :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> 1st training update for a long time now..
> 
> MON - CHEST AND TRIS
> 
> ...


nice and short and productive BBB :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

How long had you not trained prior to this mate? Beast!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> nice and short and productive BBB :thumbup1:


Cheers Rep. I enjoy my volume stuff quite alot but when we are in a 5x5 stage then we are working that hard the overall volume is reduced. Another week maybe and we'l switch it up again..



GreedyBen said:


> How long had you not trained prior to this mate? Beast!


Didnt train much for maybe 6 weeks or so mate,only a couple of half ar5ed sessions.

Have been back 3 weeks on friday. Back on a cycle thats no doubt helping but still happy with the strength. If you remember I was at 145 for 10 and now im doing 150 for 5x5 so 25 reps total.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

All good m8 all good


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> 1st training update for a long time now..
> 
> MON - CHEST AND TRIS
> 
> ...


 :thumb:

Now thats what im talking about.....love it.....thats my boy.. :thumb :x


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Just trained..

TUES - BACK AND BICEPS

Rack Pulls.. 2xWarm Up then 5x5 230kg

Wide Grip Chins 3x10 with a spotter

Narrow Grip V-Bar Cable Rows 2x10 stack

Straight Arm Pushdowns 2xFailure

EZ Bar Curls 3x10 62.5kg

DB Curls 3x12 22.5kg's

DB Hammer Curls 2xFailure 22.5kg's

Cracking session tonight loved it, both my partners were in and had a good laugh..but worked fcuking hard.

Have been doing rack pulls rather than full deads during this 5x5 period, and although im no deadlifter by a long shot, i am enjoying these. Not mega weights by any means, but im happy with it for a tall lad. Just wish i didnt scrub my knees as i tire lol. 1st 4 sets were ok, but worked bloody hard for the 5th it took it out of me.

Chins were good, same with rows and love straight pulldowns as a finisher, hold at the bottom and really squeeze.

Happy with the EZ curls, i get a mega pump with my biceps, they take nothing to get blown up, tis a muscle people are jealous of, lucky genes lol, give me very full thick rounded biceps  and big..

Finished with curls and hammers to give a total lock up and a nice ache now im home :thumbup1:

Havent mentioned my diet much yet, to be honest it isnt as good as i usually am with it, always hit my protein totals, but am downing a few too many carbs, and alot of them sh1t. I just wanted to get some weight back on, and although it isnt a dirty bulk, its defo not as clean as it could be. Il work at it again soon..

Gearwise im just on a straight 1.25g Test E a week, kicked off with some dbol and and used up the last of some thai androlic couple weeks ago.

1mg Adex EOD and 2x500iu HCG a week.

Will be running it for a while yet then will finish up with a high dose winstrol that iv got to use up..always enjoy that stuff.

Weighed in tonight bang on 250lbs..pleased with that..probably still at around 16% bf.

All good :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Just trained..
> 
> TUES - BACK AND BICEPS
> 
> ...


dont down yourself m8 ..those are mega weigths for more the majority than the minority :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> dont down yourself m8 ..those are mega weigths for more the majority than the minority :thumbup1:


Cheers..Nah not downing myself mate im more than happy with them..never been a huge deadlifter..and the rest im pleased with..all done with good form 

Feeling it in my back now lol..time for some peps and bedtime id say


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Mate your smashing most peoples pb's for 5x5!

I haven't done rack pulls for a while and may give them a go later, training late tonight and the length on an oly bar equates to about 9 bicep boys at my gym whereas the squat rack is always empty


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Mate your smashing most peoples pb's for 5x5!
> 
> I haven't done rack pulls for a while and may give them a go later, training late tonight and the length on an oly bar equates to about 9 bicep boys at my gym whereas the squat rack is always empty


Haha 

Yeah give them a go mate, I normaly deadlift during 5x5's but went back to these for a change..enjoying them.

Theres usualy a few people hanging round the power rack when we train but soon as you get 5 or so lids loaded up and start crashing about with it then they tend to wander off to the cardio machines leaving plenty room for me 

Middle back and traps know theyve been worked this morning lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Some nice sessions there bud,good to see you back and enjoying it :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Some nice sessions there bud,good to see you back and enjoying it :thumbup1:


Cheers mate 

Doing ok yourself?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Doing ok yourself?


Aye pal cant grumble with things here all going good :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rest day yesterday so not much to report..

Took the dog out over the fields did maybe 3 miles (cardio), then had steak with the works for tea (including a heap of chips to refuel after that cardio) then woke up snoring on the couch.

Staggerd to the fridge, had my nightime peptide shot and away to bed 

Feel fresh but sleepy today not sure why. Could do with waking up really as iv a hundred or so miles to drive myself home yet.

Shoulders tonight, looking forward to it..


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear you've had a bad time of it mate, but really good to see you are back smashing the big boy weights and cracking on with your training.

There's nothing like a good session to take your mind off stressful sh1t and get motivated again!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Rest day yesterday so not much to report..
> 
> Took the dog out over the fields did maybe 3 miles (cardio), then had steak with the works for tea (including a heap of chips to refuel after that cardio) then woke up snoring on the couch.
> 
> ...


Bet your dog loves your house if its not your missus its you snoring on the couch

Good to see you back in the swing of things mate ,really is


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Evening BBB


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Been busy the last 2 days and not much time to update so here they are...

THURS - SHOULDERS, TRAPS, GRIP

BB OHP - 2 x Warm Up then 5x5 at 90kg ( i think)

DB Front Raises 3x10 18kg's

DB Side Raises 3x10 18kg's

Cable Face Pulls with Rope 3x12 50kg (very slow)

Machine Shrugs - 5x10 stack with 75kg on top (holding at the top)

BB Wrist Curls - 2 x Failure with 25kg

DB Static Holds 2 sets for maximum time with 55kg's (50 seconds, 45 seconds)

Plate pinches 2 sets for time

Done


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

FRI - LEGS

Back Squats - 2 x Warm up then 3x10 140kg (quads below parallel)

Leg Press - Legs Wide Toes pointed outwards to hit inner thighs 3x12 200kg

DB Walking lunges - 2 x Length of gym with 20kg's

BB SLDL - 2x10 80kg

Ham Curls - 2x12 50kg holding at top

Standing Calf Raises on Smith - 2x10 100kg

Seated Calf Raises - 2x20 40kg

Almost spewing, very tired...home for a kip and a good feed :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

We need videos

If I have to do them there's no excuse for you bro


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Was up early today so was the wife, so we both drove to a village 5 miles away and left a car there then drove home again, picked the dog up and set off about 7am for an awesome walk over fields and by the river, never saw another soul.

Suns shining, glorious day and the dog was loving it..got some good photos 

Were all 3 of us knackered time we made it there, and were happy the car was there to drive home lol.

Cardio done for the day :thumbup1:

Hope everyones well..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> We need videos
> 
> If I have to do them there's no excuse for you bro


One of me holding myself up on the gym window frame hanging out trying not to be sick do you?

Lol..

Im actually going to try get some done of some of my decent lifts next week..my squatting isnt included cos im sh1t haha..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Been busy the last 2 days and not much time to update so here they are...
> 
> THURS - SHOULDERS, TRAPS, GRIP
> 
> ...





BigBarnBoy said:


> FRI - LEGS
> 
> Back Squats - 2 x Warm up then 3x10 140kg (quads below parallel)
> 
> ...





BigBarnBoy said:


> One of me holding myself up on the gym window frame hanging out trying now to be sick do you?
> 
> Lol..
> 
> Im actually going to try get some done of some of my decent lifts next week..my squatting isnt included cos im sh1t haha..


Awesome BBB


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Awesome BBB


Cheers mate


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good workouts mate 

Would be good to see some vids too, get em' up BBB!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Good workouts mate
> 
> Would be good to see some vids too, get em' up BBB!


Cheers mate..il see what i can do this week see if i can convince someone to film us.

Theres usually 3 of us and we tend to double spot..but il try with the bench Mon night if the young lads with us :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice workouts mate :thumbup1:

Dont forget your ski mask when video-ing your workout apparently its compulsary to wear one over there on the east coast :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

This is clever stuff mate,it is what i do ie,cycling heavy/light high/low reps,then throw in heavy to light in same workout pyramid style.

Have you tried 7's on bench or squat?---a killer


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Nice workouts mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Dont forget your ski mask when video-ing your workout apparently its compulsary to wear one over there on the east coast :whistling:


Cheers mate...

Yeah i saw thats the way we model now...hmmm... :no:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> This is clever stuff mate,it is what i do ie,cycling heavy/light high/low reps,then throw in heavy to light in same workout pyramid style.
> 
> Have you tried 7's on bench or squat?---a killer


Hey mate :thumbup1:

Cheers..yeah we enjoy mini cycles of training..we all get great results. At the min its a kind of 5x5 but with higher reps as the workout goes on. Another week of 5x5 to begin and then we'l shift it up again..possibly to the other extreme using high reps, 20 or so.

7's mate..is that 7x7 or sets of 7?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Cheers..yeah we enjoy mini cycles of training..we all get great results. At the min its a kind of 5x5 but with higher reps as the workout goes on. Another week of 5x5 to begin and then we'l shift it up again..possibly to the other extreme using high reps, 20 or so.
> 
> 7's mate..is that 7x7 or sets of 7?


Often called 21's mate,used on biceps






I use it for a complete change,on bench and squats it is a killer


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Often called 21's mate,used on biceps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh yeah 21's mate lol.. used them over the years but mainly for biceps finishing really. Never thought to try it benching..good shout.

Use negatives alot when heavy benching..enjoy that pain alot!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

YOur a real animal if you like the pain, I like feeling pain on the deads and squats!  How is the training going?


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

mg: I just started the 5 x 5 training last night for a wee change up......will be keeping an eye in here see how its going for you...i tried it before but didnt stick long enough with it i think. How long do you think i should be giving it?? and what results have you had with it before??

Sounds like were on the same drive atm hun.....

and going good?

Your doing braw...xx :cowboy: keep going pardner.xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> YOur a real animal if you like the pain, I like feeling pain on the deads and squats!  How is the training going?


Cheers Matt..going ok now back on track



Enjoy1 said:


> mg: I just started the 5 x 5 training last night for a wee change up......will be keeping an eye in here see how its going for you...i tried it before but didnt stick long enough with it i think. How long do you think i should be giving it?? and what results have you had with it before??
> 
> Sounds like were on the same drive atm hun.....
> 
> ...


Hey lil lady 

Im kind of doing a variation of 5x5, im still doing a normal type split but with varying reps following. Id say how long you stick with it depends on you,how your feeling,if your heads fully in it etc

Itl be a big change up for you your used to crazy nutter type volume lol so itl be a big drop back BUT itl be a great shock to them muscles lol

Iv found that if your really giving it rock all and doing max weight for your 5x5s then about a month or 5 weeks is long enough to gain before stuff starts snapping lol.

I know people do it for months but imo they either aint pushing maximum weights and upping each week...or they aint got broken shoulders like I have :lol:

Have fun x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Afternoon BBB all good then


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Afternoon BBB all good then


Afternoon Rep all good here mate 

Had a nice weekend off ate well as always lol 

Did 2ml test last night and have begun my 2nd 4 week stint at my little pink anabols..man I love them things lol.

Chest and tris tonight..see how the benching goes am feeling strong thfugh mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Afternoon Rep all good here mate
> 
> Had a nice weekend off ate well as always lol
> 
> ...


Good stuff . hope all goes good m8..................x 2 by looking the posts :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Back from holls and watchin you now bro!x


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate :beer: Have a good un pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy BBBirthday BB BBBBB BBBBB BBBBB BB B


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Back from holls and watchin you now bro!x


Cheers big man good to have you back 



Rob68 said:


> Happy Birthday mate :beer: Have a good un pal :thumbup1:


Cheers mate another year older and wiser...maybe? :no:



Tassotti said:


> Happy BBBirthday BB BBBBB BBBBB BBBBB BB B


 :lol: cheers Tass


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best bro. Chuckle greetings to you:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas mate


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy birthday Big man, hope you have a good one!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> All the best bro. Chuckle greetings to you:thumb:


Cheers bro another year of awesomeness in the bag.. 



biglbs said:


> Merry Christmas mate


Happy easter to you too my happy clappy friend! 



Jay_1986 said:


> Happy birthday Big man, hope you have a good one!


Cheers Jay mate!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Late update again..

MON - CHEST AND TRICEPS

Flat bench - 2xWarm up then 5x5 @ 152.5kg

Incline Smith - 3x8 @ 115kg

Cable Crossovers 2x12 @ 65kg strict superset with low to high crossovers 2x12 @ 35kg

Cable Pushdowns 2x12 @ stack strict superset with Rope pushdowns 2x12 @ 40kg

Incline Smith CGBP 3x8 @ 95kg strict

Overhead cable extension machine 2xFailure @ 35kg

Awesome session last night,just 2 of us in and both feeling very strong. Bench was hard graft,up 2.5kg and got 3 sets easy,4th was digging hard and 5th needed a small spot with 4th and 5th reps. Very happy though!

Everything else was the same or up and the pump was awesome,still feeling it today lol.

Gona be a bad sweatbox in that gym tonight rack pulls will be interesting lol..

Last week of 5x5 this week,may go straight to higher reps next week or may have a daft 1RM session before changing,not had one since xmas breakup week..wel see


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You been having some birthday drinks mate ? lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> You been having some birthday drinks mate ? lol


Fcuking phone :no:

:lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER OF STEEL :clap:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Belated happy birthday greetings mate!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER OF STEEL :clap:


Cheers you big golden boy !



GreedyBen said:


> Belated happy birthday greetings mate!


Cheers fella !

Well I got in Tues night all fired up and ready to pull some mega rack pulls, im never normally that botherd bout birthdays..however the Mrs had bought me a mountain of food big enough to feed an army plus a couple bottles of ale to wash it all down with.

She was also dressed in not so much, and it took about 2 seconds to convince me not to go training for once and so I stayed home and had a major cardio session lol :thumb: :thumb :

Back to it tonight..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Take it easy training tonight mate,your not as young as you were last time you trained :laugh:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mate, sounds like the missus made you and offer you couldnt refuse! Gotta stay on top of your cardio pal!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Take it easy training tonight mate,your not as young as you were last time you trained :laugh:


Same applies to you my ripe old friend


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Mate, sounds like the missus made you and offer you couldnt refuse! Gotta stay on top of your cardio pal!


Your right Jay mate thats all it was..purely keeping fit.

To be fair I think the poor lass needs to be stronger than I am she deserves a medal. She has a hard time of it when im bang full of test..if she drops anything in the house then she darent bend over to pick it up or shes in trouble :lol:

I always have to remind her she was lucky to of married me :laugh: she takes some convincing lol!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Great chest/triceps session there mate :thumb:

What's that you were saying in my journal about cardio dodging!? 

Oh and are you sure that 3 minutes qualifies as a "major cardio session?" :lol:

Jokes aside, delighted you had a great birthday; you deserve it mate :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Same applies to you my ripe old friend


Am sure i read somewhere awesomeness comes with age


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> Am sure i read somewhere awesomeness comes with age


YES! and you cant attain prestegisivitousness untill your 50 mg:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Evening triple B


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Evening BB Guns!

Have a good weekend


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Evening triple B





biglbs said:


> Evening BB Guns!
> 
> Have a good weekend


Evening fellas.. hope the weekends being made the most of :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You having a good'un Barn Door Bro?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Had a cracking day today mate 

Had abit of a lie in (for me) til 6.30am lol. Glorious day so was up and out with the dog for a good long walk. For some very strange reason i decided to run as much of it as i could. Yes, thats fasted cardio :lol:

We went maybe 4 miles in total and i reckon i ran about half of it, spells of running split with walking recovery (coughing and spluttering). Now feel free to take the pi55 but these days a 2 mile run is a good achievement for an 18 stone lad who sits on his a55 all day driving for a living. Constantly reminded how unfit i am though, struggled to get my breath back. BUT i did enjoy it in a wierd way. I actually used to love running and was sh1t hot at it at one point i was running cross country at UK level believe it or not, though i was about 11 stone back then lol.

Wish i could do more small bouts of it, but i cant run before work in reality, and time iv trained on a night im that fcuked and its late i have no time for any cardio. If i stayed out any longer than i do now id literally hardly ever see my family and thats not me, theres more to life than work and training.

BUT i do want to do it, even 20 mins a couple times a week. Iv decided that il do half an hour each day on a weekend either out with the dog, or head to the gym before breakfast for half an hour or so. On my Wed rest night i always take the dog on a good walk, so that may be another chance to get a run in. Need to get back into abs training at home again, again time is against me after normal sessions. May add in weighted ab work after any weekend cardio sessions.

Have also been looking at my diet again today, its slipped abit. Iv not been that bothered to be honest as my head was in a wierd place and i just needed to get my size and strength back..and im feeling good again now and happy with my weight...im just a little carb happy at the min.

Il get it figured out this week.

Hope everyones enjoying the weekend, got my lil girl tomorrow so gonna be another good one :thumb:

Right im getting back to my food (carbs) and beer (carbs)


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Getting cracking with the cardio deserves a big shout...so EXCELLENT stuff BBB.... Have a great day...xx


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

yea bump Enjoy 1 and .....................have a good one m8


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Other avi was better mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Other avi was better mate


I dont think there's anything wrong with your avi BBB :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Other avi was better mate





Replicator said:


> I dont think there's anything wrong with your avi BBB :thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol:

Sorry to offend biglbs 

Or did you mean the big Terminator.. :whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry to offend biglbs
> 
> Or did you mean the big Terminator.. :whistling:


That is the question  ............its your journal BBB so my take on it ws it was for you .....................but knowing B.L and his cryptic ways he probably meant me :lol:

We shall await the answer with great vigour and gusto :lol:

And good morning by the way


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad you had a good weekend mate, It's always nice taking the dog for a good run, unfortunately with ours, half the time it's us running after her and trying to stop her mounting all the others!

Hope you had a nice day with your daughter too BBB.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The quote button didnee work!

Pair of :smartass:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> The quote button didnee work!
> 
> Pair of :smartass:


Thats fate m8 dont you think thats great ...................or it could be calmer with some karma....................oh fvck it .I should go and take my meds :wacko:

Hi BBB


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

How ye doin big guy?! Looking huge man....bastard...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> How ye doin big guy?! Looking huge man....bastard...


Lee!

Alright stranger 

Been doing great fella cheers. Looks like you have aswell pal you got some fcuking good shoulders and arms on ya mate..you mustve built them with more than a sofa havent you?! :lol:

Hope the jobs working for you bud?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Havent posted much this week sorry all its been one of them weeks im bit fcuked off :cursing:

1. Have injured my right rotator in some way last Thurs night overhead pressing. We had done our RC excercises as usual and felt fine at the time,but we were really pushing the weight. It was bit sore over the weekend and I just thought itd be ok Mon night. Warmed up on the bench with just a plate on and it was painful so I stopped. Did abit of tris and just had to leave it. Have decided to take the week off and rest it,cant be doin with an injury setting me back. Will do no harm anyhow,recovering abit after pushing so hard the last month or so. See how it feels next week whether I work using it,or work around it.

2. Am having to cut this cycle short..again. 8 weeks in. Iv got an important blood test coming up that wasnt meant to be til later in the year but suddenly has been brought forward. So last shot was last Sat and il be doing a power pct again cos it really helped me last time round. Il be going again once the test is out the way,hopefully be on most of the back end of the year.

3. Iv got fcuking man flu :cursing:

Essay and moan over lol. :no:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear your not having a great time again mate, these things are sent.to.test us and all that! Hopefully a bit of rest will do the trick.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Gutted for you BBB,FFS life always does this,one thing after the next(check my earlier luck)and then boooooom--all is great with the world.

You have the gumption like i did,you have to will it to go well,no dwelling on what has gone,only on what is to come buddy.Hark at me gettin all Fatherly,hell you guys are like my sons,he trains too Btw.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Havent posted much this week sorry all its been one of them weeks im bit fcuked off :cursing:
> 
> 1. Have injured my right rotator in some way last Thurs night overhead pressing. We had done our RC excercises as usual and felt fine at the time,but we were really pushing the weight. It was bit sore over the weekend and I just thought itd be ok Mon night. Warmed up on the bench with just a plate on and it was painful so I stopped. Did abit of tris and just had to leave it. Have decided to take the week off and rest it,cant be doin with an injury setting me back. Will do no harm anyhow,recovering abit after pushing so hard the last month or so. See how it feels next week whether I work using it,or work around it.
> 
> ...


Rest is the best option no doubt for that shoulder BBB.Good Call. This macho Ill just train througth it that some proffess is utter b0llocks and just gives you more props in teh future LOL.

Soory to hear you not well....phuckin man flu ...........

GWS

:thumbup1:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

As everyone is saying mate, rest is definately the best way forward. Then when your feeling better and refreshed I'm sure you'll come back even stronger 

They say these things happen in 3's, so hopefully your due for abit of good luck soon!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Sorry to hear your not having a great time again mate, these things are sent.to.test us and all that! Hopefully a bit of rest will do the trick.


Cheers mate. All I seem to do in here recently is say things that are going wrong lol.

Its ok though il keep on trucking. The cycle even to 8 weeks has given good resuls and im happy. May use this time between cycles to mix the diet up abit and lose abit fat wel see.

Man flu Il shift quickly,i have a good immune system with the piles of vits I take every day lol.

And the shoulder is just best rested your right mate. Always when your going well aint it! :no:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Gutted for you BBB,FFS life always does this,one thing after the next(check my earlier luck)and then boooooom--all is great with the world.
> 
> You have the gumption like i did,you have to will it to go well,no dwelling on what has gone,only on what is to come buddy.Hark at me gettin all Fatherly,hell you guys are like my sons,he trains too Btw.


Crackin post big daddy man, appreciated it.

Itl not get me down mate, chins up lol I take a good hit to get me down pal 

Shoulder will heal up, cold will fcuk off and il try some new stuff between cycles..maybe even some of that cardio wierd stuff lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Rest is the best option no doubt for that shoulder BBB.Good Call. This macho Ill just train througth it that some proffess is utter b0llocks and just gives you more props in teh future LOL.
> 
> Soory to hear you not well....phuckin man flu ...........
> 
> ...


Cheers big man apreciated.

Flu will be gone tomorow I fight it well.

As for the shoulder mate couldnt agree more. I learnt that years ago when I tore my front delt being daft and kept training. It still niggles now, though the peptides have helped alot with healing it.

If something hurts and it isnt a good pain then theres a reason for it. Your bodys telling you to back off before you totaly fcuk i!

Il see how it feels Mon and train acordingly mate..


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> As everyone is saying mate, rest is definately the best way forward. Then when your feeling better and refreshed I'm sure you'll come back even stronger
> 
> They say these things happen in 3's, so hopefully your due for abit of good luck soon!


Cheers Jay rest is the way to go. Laid on the couch watching the olympics eating shephards pie and the like til Mon will do me fine lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear this bro.

Even if the shoulder takes a little while to heal you will stick be able to crackon following the initial rest. My rotator has been knackered for a couple of years now and, as you know, I just dropped the presses from my routine and I have made more progress since that than ever. With your pressing power you'll have enough size to you delts, so use this as a spur to add more shape and separation

You'll get there, mate. Don't let it drag you down:thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Lee!
> 
> Alright stranger
> 
> ...


You look great bud! (no ****). Aye, well...i just used the kids as dumbells and big cola copper jar thing for my bench work, then fought a saber tooth...so the trainings going well  . Good mix up  .

This job will do for now bro, better in one than out at the moment.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

mg: Quick call a doctor, the boy has man flu.....ffs...get yer a55 of that couch ya big potato....:laugh: :whistling:

As for the shoulder, does that effect your legs as well?? .... sore creaky shoulders are no good so yeah good to rest them i spose....

Ya know i luvsya really :innocent: take care pardner :cowboy:

and have some of this :001_tt2: just cos...

xx


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers mate. All I seem to do in here recently is say things that are going wrong lol.
> 
> Its ok though il keep on trucking. The cycle even to 8 weeks has given good resuls and im happy. May use this time between cycles to mix the diet up abit and lose abit fat wel see.
> 
> ...


dont worry about it BBB , a problem shared is a problem halved ...or so they say...............thing is it even helps just by typing it up on a post ............I know it helped me ............must be called post therapy m8


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Havent posted much this week sorry all its been one of them weeks im bit fcuked off :cursing:
> 
> 1. Have injured my right rotator in some way last Thurs night overhead pressing. We had done our RC excercises as usual and felt fine at the time,but we were really pushing the weight. It was bit sore over the weekend and I just thought itd be ok Mon night. Warmed up on the bench with just a plate on and it was painful so I stopped. Did abit of tris and just had to leave it. Have decided to take the week off and rest it,cant be doin with an injury setting me back. Will do no harm anyhow,recovering abit after pushing so hard the last month or so. See how it feels next week whether I work using it,or work around it.
> 
> ...


Chin up mucka,Youll be better soon and back at it :thumbup1:

Dont think it will be man-flu mate though only proper northeners get that,most likely you sneezed or something :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Chin up mucka,Youll be better soon and back at it :thumbup1:
> 
> Dont think it will be man-flu mate though only proper northeners get that,most likely you sneezed or something :whistling:


 :lol:

Your as bad as a certain other lady who talks plenty sh1t in here. Up here mate we get proper flu that cripples you.

Down in that wierd talkin brummy midlands area your in line with..well things are a little bit strange down there 

Anyhow on a plus note its buggerd off anyhow,shifted in 2 days so im pleased with that 

A week off the gear now,not much I can do about that for a couple months so back natty training for abit. Open to tips mate! 

So all thats left is my rotator. It feels like its easing but wel see on Mon night. Will give it a good warm up then see how it feels. Like Ming said though,pressing is what I do best,so its fcuking annoying.

If its bad then il just be working round it best I can. No pressing or shoulders or squats :no:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Your as bad as a certain other lady who talks plenty sh1t in here. Up here mate we get proper flu that cripples you.
> 
> ...


When i didnt think you could stoop any lower :no: Me ? talk sh1t ? :whistling: ok you have a point on that one :lol: As for the area of the country you associated me with :death: :gun_bandana: :2guns:  :lol:

Natty training tips no 1 : Dont do it ,its not big or clever :thumbdown: :lol:

Hope the cuff gets sorted soon,sure we still waiting on vids of awesomeness pressing etc,will have to settle for watching mine again until you do :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Afternoon bud .......Careful now Robs gonna shoot ye :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

A new week...

Had a great weekend, well eaten and well rested and feeling good.

Totally recovered from man flu and have also got my head round cutting the cycle short. It was still 8 weeks and im still hovering around 18 stone. Time off before this blood test nuisance isnt so bad, it's just going to knock me if this RC keeps playing up as I may lose abit of pressing strength which will pi55 me off abit..but I can switch it up abit, and also means I may get a good run on the gear up until xmas which will be nice 

Training wise, the cuff still feels a little sore, not like last week but still feel it abit so will have to be careful later and use this mega brain of mine a little 

Il do a good among of RC warm ups then just feel the empty bar benching see how it feels. Any pain and il try incline or something see if the angle change affects it. After that il just work round it, hammer my triceps still no problem.

See how we go


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad your feeling better mate, hope you have a good session later!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Glad your feeling better mate, hope you have a good session later!


Cheers mate we'l see how it goes..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to see you managed to beat that sniffle pal :whistling: :lol:

Shouldnt that be `use your little brain mega` ? :lol:

Good to see in good spirits mate ,just you left now to get vids of awesomeness training :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> A new week...
> 
> Had a great weekend, well eaten and well rested and feeling good.
> 
> ...


 :thumb :He's back .... :rockon: gud on ya pardner.... :cowboy: glad your man flu has left and your feeling good again... :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Serious sh*t that Man Flu  ...good to hear yer feeling better bro


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Serious sh*t that Man Flu  ...good to hear yer feeling better bro


 :lol: :lol: Some of the symptons of it ` i had a red nose and constantly wet tissue in my pocket ` :lol: Funny as Lee ,repped pal


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: Some of the symptons of it ` i had a red nose and constantly wet tissue in my pocket ` :lol: Funny as Lee ,repped pal


Lol, posted this on FB a while back...forking funny ****. Thanks for the rep dude :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: Some of the symptons of it ` i had a red nose and constantly wet tissue in my pocket ` :lol: Funny as Lee ,repped pal


What do i have to do to get some reps ye tight fvcker :whistling: twice ive repped ye, with mega reps too, and got fvck all back PMSL lol lol wah wah wah :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi Triple B ..hope your well bud


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Replicator said:


> What do i have to do to get some reps ye tight fvcker :whistling: twice ive repped ye, with mega reps too, and got fvck all back PMSL lol lol wah wah wah :lol:


When did it become a crusade to get reps or get to the top of the rep board ?

This sh1t went on a bit ago on here all repping each other for fcuk all ,makes the board a bit of a nonsense IMO

Now i know you stated somewhere that we are all repping each other to stop you but i think your getting way to paranoid about it,not often i get or give reps out,granted you constantly rep me but only to get them back .

Personally i hope they scrap the reps completey as they mean fcuk all,Its becoming a joke again mate seriously and fcuking annoying to .

Apologies BBB for this in your journal mate .


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> When did it become a crusade to get reps or get to the top of the rep board ?
> 
> I dont know you tell me :confused1:
> 
> ...


I would bloody well thinks so too man your a bloody disgrace !!!!!!!!!!!!ever hear of pms !!!

ROBS chucked his dummyyyyyyy
View attachment 90905


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Serious sh*t that Man Flu  ...good to hear yer feeling better bro


 :lol: :lol:

Nutter Lee


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> When did it become a crusade to get reps or get to the top of the rep board ?
> 
> This sh1t went on a bit ago on here all repping each other for fcuk all ,makes the board a bit of a nonsense IMO
> 
> ...


No worries mate 

IMO pal I think anyone who gets wound up about whos repping who and where they are on an internet forum really needs to get a life. I dont care what anyone does on a day to day basis, but surely every single person has more important things to worry about than some imaginary rep points lol.

The rep system is pretty sh1te on here tbh, but it is good to be able to acknowledge good info and funny posts etc.

Dont let any of the nonsense get to you mate, just stick to what you do normally.

Have some reps


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> No worries mate
> 
> IMO pal I think anyone who gets wound up about whos repping who and where they are on an internet forum really needs to get a life. I dont care what anyone does on a day to day basis, but surely every single person has more important things to worry about than some imaginary rep points lol.
> 
> ...


Exactly ..and its realy bad crack when some cant take a joke ................because that is what the reps system is A JOKE !!!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night..kind of..

MON - CHEST AND TRIS

Did a good 5 or 10mins RC warm up work then tried benching an empty bar. Was abit niggling but ok so tried it with a plate. Did 3 or 4 cautious reps but could feel it so stopped. Hard to explain,its not major pain but just abit sore and benching even that light weight theres like no power in my right shoulder. The gyms physio is away so if I can im going to call in the rugby club thurs night see what the lad in there thinks.

Tried incline bench couldnt do that either.

So did..with no pain..

5xFailure Machine chest press

4x12 slow reps 55kg cable crossover

3x12 machine flyes 90kg

Nice pump but missing my pressing. Strange how those excercises were pain free, maybe the angles involved?

Then did tris..

Slight incline CGBP 3x12 @ 65kg slow, and wierdly didnt hurt. Maybe the narrow elbows, but strange how both normal grip benches I couldnt do.

Then did 3x12 triple set..cable pushdown,rope pushdown,reverse grip pushdown.

Finished off with 5 sets of rear delt pulls. Was suggested this may help, partly could be caused by a slight front to rear shoulder imbalance, from big front delt pressing. Although iv always trained rear delts as much,it did actualy help abit,felt like they opened it up abit,and felt eased abit last night. Im hoping it's just a.tendon knot or something and nothing major.

Back tonight,should be fine, won't deadlift though,stay away from front pulling movements.

Anything I miss il replace with calf or core work more during the week


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

need to lay off for a few weeks BBB ..rest is the greatest healer on earth


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice workout mate.

I'm the same with certain exercises. I can feel pain doing bench, shoulders and to a much lesser extent, flat dumbbell presses, but no pain at all dipping, flyes or certain machine presses. I injured my rotator cuff many, many years ago whilst un-racking a heavy barbell prior to doing a bench press and, whilst things do improve with rest, if it is a genuine rotator cuff impingement the chances are that the only chance of a total relief from pain would be surgery. I've had mine at least 7/8 years now and I don't press at all and it hasn't improved. It doesn't get any worse unless I press but it doesn't get any better either.

Have a look at this http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=a00032

Building up your rear delts can only be a good thing and is something I have focused on over the past 12 months.

Don't let it get to you mate. It may not be so serious and will clear up with rest. And, if it doesn't, there's no reason to let it stop your training. My delts are better than ever these days with no pressing at all.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> No worries mate
> 
> IMO pal I think anyone who gets wound up about whos repping who and where they are on an internet forum really needs to get a life. I dont care what anyone does on a day to day basis, but surely every single person has more important things to worry about than some imaginary rep points lol.
> 
> ...


True enough.

TBF I couldn't care less if they scrapped the rep system tomorrow....


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Trained last night..kind of..
> 
> MON - CHEST AND TRIS
> 
> ...


 :thumb :Looking good hun.....

Just keep on with it ..... bit by bit building up and training around the injury....my hats off to ya for stopping when you felt it impinge your training....some would just batter on and i dont think that can be a good thing at all.

I know its different , but when youve had an injury and it starts to niggle its all to easy to try and work through it and hope it dont do no more damage (she speaks from tennis elbow experience) still rears its head on certain movements, and not felt in others..weird...

Anyway, good on yer pardner....

:cowboy:

xx


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Trained last night..kind of..
> 
> MON - CHEST AND TRIS
> 
> ...


Like the others have said hope you get the niggle sorted soon :thumbup1:

Session looked good though ,never done cable crossovers have seen a few people do them but all seem to do them at different angles some seem to stand more upright with one leg in front of the other where as have seem some do them bent over ,do they work or are they any good or is it just a pump so to speak ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hay,is this flinty's journal,,,,,,er no,so back to life....






Oh ye mate,isolate and,you are correct, work rear delts to level up the tention pulled within and gain shoulder balance back


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nice workout mate.
> 
> I'm the same with certain exercises. I can feel pain doing bench, shoulders and to a much lesser extent, flat dumbbell presses, but no pain at all dipping, flyes or certain machine presses. I injured my rotator cuff many, many years ago whilst un-racking a heavy barbell prior to doing a bench press and, whilst things do improve with rest, if it is a genuine rotator cuff impingement the chances are that the only chance of a total relief from pain would be surgery. I've had mine at least 7/8 years now and I don't press at all and it hasn't improved. It doesn't get any worse unless I press but it doesn't get any better either.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate 

Its a real wierd one, im pretty sure it isnt anything major and iv had shoulder problems before as you know tearing my delt..and its isnt anything painful like that, more of a niggling pain. It is wierd how it gave me no power at all in that shoulder even pressing an empty bar when there wasnt actually any pain. Do you think its worth trying to get into the physio lad that looks after us abit? Or see how it goes this week..its annoying not knowing what it is.

On a plus note, its actually felt better again tonight, and abit of today, and seems the excercising is actually helping it..that keeps me hoping its nowt major. fingers crossed.

Iv always trained my rear delts pretty well, hopefully that shows a little in my avi pic lol. Its definatly going to be a priority coming out of this though. Has definatly helped open it up abit theses last 2 days mate.



Mingster said:


> True enough.
> 
> TBF I couldn't care less if they scrapped the rep system tomorrow....


 :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Looking good hun.....
> 
> Just keep on with it ..... bit by bit building up and training around the injury....my hats off to ya for stopping when you felt it impinge your training....some would just batter on and i dont think that can be a good thing at all.
> 
> ...


Cheers lil partner :cowboy:

Iv been there before with the shoulders so its one thing i do have abit of sense with lol..not much otherwise..but shoulders yes 

Appreciate the support :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Like the others have said hope you get the niggle sorted soon :thumbup1:
> 
> Session looked good though ,never done cable crossovers have seen a few people do them but all seem to do them at different angles some seem to stand more upright with one leg in front of the other where as have seem some do them bent over ,do they work or are they any good or is it just a pump so to speak ?


Cheers mate, weights obviously well down, but im keeping on trucking :thumbup1:

Crossovers are love it or hate it i reckon mate..me personally i love them. Cant think of a better last excercise in any chest routine. They work especially well in a superset. Theyre definatly not just for a pump mate, can really help build both the inner, outer and upper chest..depending how you have it set.

If i do them singley then i do them upright with only maybe a 10 or 15 degree forward lean. Keep the arms slightly bent but locked and hold the bottom hold for a second or 2. Keep it strict and theyre great. Just dont go for the 100 reps with sh1te form that alot of folk seem to do.

A good superset mate to vary the angles is start doing 10 reps with how i described above, then lean forward to about 45 degrees and do another 10 reps, then lean forward again til your at 90 degress (paralell to the floor) and do a final 10. That hurts nice 

Also mate do you remember my low to high crossovers i mentioned once? They hit your upper inner chest like nothing else. Lock the arms, take a good stride forward so theres plenty tension then flye them up til they meet in front of your face and hold for a sec..one of my favourite excercises.

Heres a video..kind of shows you what i mean, i have my hands meet higher though like i said up infront of my face


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Oh ye mate,isolate and,you are correct, work rear delts to level up the tention pulled within and gain shoulder balance back


 :lol:

Welcome back mate, hope you had a good break!

Definatly gonna keep working the rear delts with different excercises more often than normal, and keep at the RC work cheers mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight...

TUES - BACK AND BICEPS

Machine Bent Over Row 4xFailure 75kg

Wide grip pulldowns 3x12 slow @ 75kg

Narrow V-Bar Cable Rows 2x12 slow @65kg

EZ Curls 3x10 60kg

DB Curls 2x12 25kg

Concentration Curls 2xFailure 12,5kg holding at top

Rear Delt Face Pulls 5x12

I honestly feel like excercise is helping the shoulder. Obviously all my weights are down and the volume is reduced but its making me feel better, it gets me out the house, and i want to keep going forwards best i can.

Was a nice suprise to find i could do wide pulldowns pain free today, couldnt get the position with my arm over my head at the weekend.

Another rest tomorrow night, then meant to be shoulders on a Thurs night but obviously that will have to be changed somehow.

Feeling good though, thanks all


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The first train in to the station is full of peril,better to await a safer ride.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You could try a physio, mate. The trick is finding a good one. Chances are the NHS will treat your injury using a tick box system working through the most common shoulder complaints one at a time. If there's no joy they will eventually stump up for a MRI scan and actually find out what the problem is.

If you can find a physio that specialises in sports injuries you'll be on a winner. I know a fella and he can pinpoint most injuries in no time as he knows what to look for. These guys are like hens teeth and don't normally work for the NHS.

Best of luck to you, big rear delted bro


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> The first train in to the station is full of peril,better to await a safer ride.


Im taking a taxi 



Mingster said:


> You could try a physio, mate. The trick is finding a good one. Chances are the NHS will treat your injury using a tick box system working through the most common shoulder complaints one at a time. If there's no joy they will eventually stump up for a MRI scan and actually find out what the problem is.
> 
> If you can find a physio that specialises in sports injuries you'll be on a winner. I know a fella and he can pinpoint most injuries in no time as he knows what to look for. These guys are like hens teeth and don't normally work for the NHS.
> 
> Best of luck to you, big rear delted bro


We have a young lad who actualy works out of our gym, hes pretty good but hes on holiday at the min. Theres another couple iv used before who are just like your man, can tell you the answer within 5 mins, its impressive. Just dont want to waste a trip if its not needed. Il see how we go the rest of this week, and go from there. Thanks for your help mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheers for explaining the cable crossovers mate,think i might chuck them in at the end of a session as sometimes i use the pec dec at the end,but its a right awkward one to get in and really does feel uncomfy in the starting position :thumbup1:

Good to see you still moaning :whistling: err i mean training :lol: :lol: You know im only joking pal,just good to see you back posting regular again :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok so after not posting for a week..hows that for regular posting Rob lol :lol:

Shoulder has improved massivly this week,resting it abit and working around it has helped without doubt. Spent the rest of last week doing a variety of RC excercises,alot of them new to me, plus plenty of rear delt work.

Missed Mon night with working late and so did a chest and bis/tris superset session last night

Flat bench - Did 4 warm up sets then 1x15 @ 60kg and 2x10 @80kg VERY slowly..and fairly pian free. Check them weights out :lol: seriously though 2 weeks ago I couldnt press the empty bar,so a good improvement.

Then did 3x12 @ full stack machine flyes and 2x12 crossover supersets @ 60kg/35kg

Arms was done in 3 supersets.

EZ curls / Skullcrushers @ 45kg/45kg

Rope Hammer curls / Rope pressdowns @ stack/ 55kg

High cable 1 arm curls / reverse grip 1 arm pressdowns @ 35kg/30kg

All done for 12 reps or more.

So was a made up as I went along session but just good to do something and happy with the shoulder, no pain this morning


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ok so after not posting for a week..hows that for regular posting Rob lol :lol:
> 
> Shoulder has improved massivly this week,resting it abit and working around it has helped without doubt. Spent the rest of last week doing a variety of RC excercises,alot of them new to me, plus plenty of rear delt work.
> 
> ...


Happy days mate,glad to see all is well and that you had no pain,liking that workout,sounds exactly right to me,very similar to my approach,especialy supersets ===love em,have a good day


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad to see thing ae coming together BBB


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to hear your shoulder is feeling better mate! I bet it's a relief!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ok so after not posting for a week..*hows that for regular posting Rob* lol :lol:


Git  ....


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Happy days mate,glad to see all is well and that you had no pain,liking that workout,sounds exactly right to me,very similar to my approach,especialy supersets ===love em,have a good day


Cheers mate..weights obviously way down on the norm but cant risk fcuking the shoulder as it heals. So slow and steady. Enjoy supersets 



Replicator said:


> Glad to see thing ae coming together BBB


Cheers Rep just taking easy for abit



GreedyBen said:


> Glad to hear your shoulder is feeling better mate! I bet it's a relief!


Cheers mate, you know what it's like you seem to get the same bothers as me lol! Glad it's hopefully nothing major adjust a bad strain or an imbalance, want to be able to press again lol.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

@ Rob

Its just so you miss me mate and look forward to my next post  :lol:

Tbh mate,iv been stowed out with work and been doing alot on the house aswell outside while its been dry so I aint just been ignoring you :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Can someone tell me what the above post says please as ive put BBB on ignore :whistling: :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rob68 said:


> Can someone tell me what the above post says please as ive put BBB on ignore :whistling: :lol:


He said your a cvnt and never wants to hear from you again as you smell of elderflowers and cabbage. Harsh IMO,i just thought you smelt:lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Can someone tell me what the above post says please as ive put BBB on ignore :whistling: :lol:


Don't like to say mate, but the word southerner is mentioned:whistling:

Nice session Barny. I was hoping to lure you onto the press-free road but it looks like the lure was too strong. Nice to see your shoulder mproving. Cheers, and we'll sort a session out no bother, just not one with any pressing:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Can someone tell me what the above post says please as ive put BBB on ignore :whistling: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



biglbs said:


> He said your a cvnt and never wants to hear from you again as you smell of elderflowers and cabbage. Harsh IMO,i just thought you smelt:lol:


Thanks for just telling him the nice bits mate hel like that


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Don't like to say mate, but the word southerner is mentioned:whistling:
> 
> Nice session Barny. I was hoping to lure you onto the press-free road but it looks like the lure was too strong. Nice to see your shoulder mproving. Cheers, and we'll sort a session out no bother, just not one with any pressing:lol: :lol:


Cheers fella 

I enjoy pressing too much to leave it fully lol I think as long as iv got a shoulder that still moves alright-ish then il try and press lol.

Just let me get back sorted mate and sometime in the next few months we'l get a session sorted out..be crackin that mate 

Working on my food at the min,changing abit from eating sh1tloads, to eating sh1tloads but with a bit better aim lol..il write it up later..

Enjoy the rest of your day mate.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb :Hello dear, good to have you back again.....

Great to hear that your shoulder remained pain free through your session....fingers crossed for a full recovery....sounds like you got the approach to this recovery nailed taking it slowly with the weight built up....

Dont be a stranger over at my place....JJ says the understair cupboard is a lonely place....mwahaha...!!:laugh:

:devil2:

Laters pardner..:cowboy:xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Hello dear, good to have you back again.....
> 
> Great to hear that your shoulder remained pain free through your session....fingers crossed for a full recovery....sounds like you got the approach to this recovery nailed taking it slowly with the weight built up....
> 
> ...


Cheers partner  Still going strong-ish...maybe... lol

JJ's a big dude too aint he..unless that cupboards been extended then i aint going in there with him..waaaayyy too close and gayish :lol: :lol:

Il drop in for a cupppa and a dollop of porridge sometime soon


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

5KG tub of this arrived today. Have used their cheaper protein for abit but went for the 80% one this time and a huge bucket of it at that. Laced with BCAA's and Glutamine and a mixture of proteins. Extremely cheap off ebay for the quality of stuff, 100 50g servings.

Not as nice flavoured as the cheaper one (about he best iv tasted!) but for the quality and ingrediants imo it takes some beating.

Just incase anyones interested


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> He said your a cvnt and never wants to hear from you again as you smell of elderflowers and cabbage. Harsh IMO,i just thought you smelt:lol:



View attachment 91792


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers partner  Still going strong-ish...maybe... lol
> 
> JJ's a big dude too aint he..unless that cupboards been extended then i aint going in there with him..waaaayyy too close and gayish :lol: :lol:
> 
> Il drop in for a cupppa and a dollop of porridge sometime soon


He has at least one big arm imo


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey BBB hows you bud ..been a day or two


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Been a few more:confused1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hoi! Get back here!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Panic over... Im back 

Not been enough time in the day to get on here recently. Anyhow quick update while im at work.

Trained last night.

Chest and triceps

RC excercises and 3 sets of face pulls high reps

Flat Bench 2xWarm Up then 3x12 @ 120kg  

Incline Bench..couldnt do a plate :no:

Machine Press 3xFailure with the stack

Machine flyes 3x12 @ 85kg slowly

Skullcrushers 3x12 @ 50kg

Machine Dips 3xFailure @ full stack

Rope pressdowns 2xfailure @ 60kg

Chuffed with the bench was pain free,just annoyin cos that right shoulder is at like half power, weight was very light on my left, just no power there.

Incline was a no go, unracked 2 plates each side and the pressure was on it straight away so racked it again.Must be something to do with the angle.

Everything else was fine, just lower than normal weight obviously, and more reps.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YOU'RE BACK!!  . That's some weight on the skull crushers bro :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Panic over... Im back
> 
> Not been enough time in the day to get on here recently. Anyhow quick update while im at work.
> 
> ...


The good thing about this is at least you know the angles you cant lift/push at and what to stay clear off till healed m8

Good stuff BBB


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Panic over... Im back
> 
> Not been enough time in the day to get on here recently. Anyhow quick update while im at work.
> 
> ...


Good to see you posting and i didnt think id let you out that cupboard long enough to go train...hmmmm must keep a closer eye on you.. :lol: xx


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Good to hear the shoulder is on the mend mate; recovery seems to be nicely on track :thumbup1:

The lower weight exercises for a week or two won't do you any harm overall in the long run. I know Biglbs is keen on a de-load week every now and then and keep meaning to give it a try. Never managed it yet though; nothing to do with ego I'm sure :whistling: 

Oh and cheers for the heads up on that protein - looks like a decent buy and might make an investment in the near future :beer:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> YOU'RE BACK!!  . That's some weight on the skull crushers bro :thumb:


Lol.. Never do them that much mate,much prefer CGBP but cant do them at the min..skulls dont give me any pain so theyl do for now!



Replicator said:


> The good thing about this is at least you know the angles you cant lift/push at and what to stay clear off till healed m8
> 
> Good stuff BBB


Yeah cheers Rep, I didnt even try press it,just holding it locked out was enough to put too much pressure on it. Definatly the incline work is to avoid once again.



Enjoy1 said:


> Good to see you posting and i didnt think id let you out that
> 
> cupboard long enough to go train...hmmmm must keep a closer eye on you.. :lol: xx


Haha cheers hun, I dont think you need me so much down there now I think things are covered pretty well lol. Iv just been stowed out at work this time of year is always busy so got to make pennies when you can lol. My little spare time has been spent with my real life family, my 2nd family on here has to sometimes take a back seat as lovely as you all are  :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you tried any decline work yet mate?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Double J said:


> Good to hear the shoulder is on the mend mate; recovery seems to be nicely on track :thumbup1:
> 
> The lower weight exercises for a week or two won't do you any harm overall in the long run. I know Biglbs is keen on a de-load week every now and then and keep meaning to give it a try. Never managed it yet though; nothing to do with ego I'm sure :whistling:
> 
> Oh and cheers for the heads up on that protein - looks like a decent buy and might make an investment in the near future :beer:


Cheers mate, it's definatly getting there, annoying but that's life eh. Just miss my pressing, asking as im benching 140 for reps that's a decent base. At 120s Monday night I did them real slow and the weight felt really light,I just didnt have the power iny right shoulder that my left has :no:

Doing plenty supersets and stuff so still acheing and pumped well so it's ok. Lost maybe 7lb since off cycle but that's mainly water so actually a good thing.

That protein is great value mate, il be honest and the taste isnt the best in the world, but it isnt sh1t so get them down fine. For the money though youl not find much with as good ingredients. They do a normal 5lb whey aswell for cheaper and that stuff is beautiful like Maccy d,s shakes when you do them with milk. I got a 5kg tub of the dearer one,crackin value!

Used to always use dramatize but price just.keeps going up and up.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Have you tried any decline work yet mate?


Good thought mate, not done any since I injured it..that could replace incline for a while if its pain free..cheers


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained last night..

BACK AND BICEPS

V-Bar on Barbell bent over rows - Pyramid 20,40,60,80,100,120kgs

Wide grip pulldowns - 3x12 80kg using a new straight bar a lads knocked up at work its about 5 foot long awesome stretch

Narrow grip rows - 3x20 70kg slow

Rope straight arm pulldowns 3xFailure with the stack

EZ Curls 3x12 @ 52.5kg

DB Curls 3x12 @ 20kg only resting while partner did 12 reps. Serious cramping.

Hammer curls 3x12 @ 18kg slow and resting only as long as partner does reps. Couldnt hold the db by end of the 3rd ser, crippled lol.

Enjoyable


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

all good then big fella


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fly by BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB woosh !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi BBB whats up m8


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning bro, whats cracking?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Good morning bro, whats cracking?


Lot's of eggs imo

High BBB


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

View attachment 92737
BBB you okay


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Cheers all..

Been away over the Lakes since last Thurs night,bit of a last minute thing both decided we needed a break so went online and booked us a crackin little cottage all recently renovated,for a good price.

So me,the wife,the dog AND my daughter  have all had an awesome,much needed escape and abit of time together.

Feel refreshed,shoulder feels good and ready for a good week in the gym hopefully.

Happy days


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to hear youve had a great break pal especially with the daughter to :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers all..
> 
> Been away over the Lakes since last Thurs night,bit of a last minute thing both decided we needed a break so went online and booked us a crackin little cottage all recently renovated,for a good price.
> 
> ...


Excellent :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Trained tonight...

MON - CHEST AND TRIS

Flat Bench - 5 sets pyramiding up to 140kg for 8 slow reps (mega chuffed with this, shoulder felt a little tight still but pain free for the 1st time..so a huge improvement over the last 4 weeks since injuring it :thumb: If i can get back to repping 140 - 145 for 10's, pain free, then il be happy

Incline Press Machine - 3 sets with the stack (avoided incline BB presses after the pressure it gave last week)

Machine Flyes - 3 sets @ 100kg

Cable Crossover - 2 supersets @ high-low 65kg and low-high 40kg

V-Bar Pressdowns - 3 sets to failure with the stack (40-50 reps)

Slight Incline Smith CGBP - 3 sets @ 80kg

Machine Dips - 3 sets with the stack

Nice session..shoulder 100 times better than it was. The use of machines more than normal, and working around it, plus a good amount of rest seem to be doing the trick. Flyes and crossovers finished me off well.

Tricep work was good as always, doesnt affect the shoulder, although the weight was down a touch on CGBP just worrying about the pressure, but it went well.

On the mend..coming back strong..and NATTY 

Happy days


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good strong session mate:thumbup1:

Sounds like the shoulder issue is clearing up nicely. Be careful not to rush things though. I know how easy it can be to overdo these comebacks lol.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Trained tonight...
> 
> MON - CHEST AND TRIS
> 
> ...


Brillint stuff BBB and to save saying it again bump Ming


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good strong session mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Sounds like the shoulder issue is clearing up nicely. Be careful not to rush things though. I know how easy it can be to overdo these comebacks lol.





Replicator said:


> Brillint stuff BBB and to save saying it again bump Ming


Cheers both of you 

Yeah i know all about rushed comebacks lol..im taking it easy though, only the 1 heavy working set..and alot more of machine use than normal. Seems to be working, im being sensible about it.

I am a little cleverer than i look you know


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers both of you
> 
> Yeah i know all about rushed comebacks lol..im taking it easy though, only the 1 heavy working set..and alot more of machine use than normal. Seems to be working, im being sensible about it.
> 
> I am a little cleverer than i look you know


Thank fcuk for that. I was wondering... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Thank fcuk for that. I was wondering... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You wouldnt be the 1st bro.. :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers all..
> 
> Been away over the Lakes since last Thurs night,bit of a last minute thing both decided we needed a break so went online and booked us a crackin little cottage all recently renovated,for a good price.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome bro :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ok few updates seeing as iv not had chance this week...again.

WED - BACK AND BICEPS

RC Warm Ups

Bent Over Rows - 5 sets pyramiding the weight up half a lid each side every set

Extra Wide Pulldowns - 3x12 using the 5+ foot straight bar my mate knocked up at work. The extra width inches makes a BIG diffrence :whistling:

Narrow Grip V-Bar Rows - 3x12 @ 100kg done strictly

Straight Arm Pulldowns using Rope handle - 3xFailure with the stack

EZ Curls - 4x12 @ 55kg

Incline Seated DB curls - 3x12 @ 18kg done strictly and both arms at same time

DB Hammer Curls - 3x10 25kg

ABS....

Seated Double Crunch Machine - 5 sets @ 65kg

Hanging leg raises - 3xFailure (12,10,7 lol)

Shoulder pain free again which im very pleased with, starting to feel more comfortable again and not worrying about it, so shifting abit of weight again which is good for both the body and the mind 

Abs crippled me, still ache 3 days later :lol: Anyway..im making a big effort to do more so il do me best to keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

THURS - LEGS

Missed shoulders out fully again, will maybe try and do a little next week see how it feels. No way am i pushing it so much that it sets me back again.

Squats - 4x12 knees below parallel

Walking DB lunges - 2 sets across the gym and back holding the 20's...unbelieveable pump in my hams,quads and ass was crippled :surrender:

Leg Extensions - 3x Failure with the stack

SLDL - 3x12

Lying Ham Curls - 3x12 @45kg slow

Done and crippled. Spent most of Friday hobbling about and cramping up so something worked.

Will be doing calves with some cardio...yep cardio...on Sat morning :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

OK so up early this Sat morning, been out and done a couple miles with the dog which is always nice cos nobodys about.

Just got back and iv had a low carb protein shake, a pint of water and all my vits and pills, but no carbs or breakfast a such.

Going to head up the gm and do some of that cardio stuff lol.

Will also be blasting my calves and possibly doing abs again.

See you on the other side :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see regular posts in here,good and steady recovery,great mate...


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

glad the shoulder is getting sorted. nice to see the cardio creeping in


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBarnBoy said:


> OK so up early this Sat morning, been out and done a couple miles with the dog which is always nice cos nobodys about.
> 
> Just got back and iv had a low carb protein shake, a pint of water and all my vits and pills, but no carbs or breakfast a such.
> 
> ...


Lets hope you make it 

Great few sessions there pal,definately back in the swing of things by the sound of it :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see regular posts in here,good and steady recovery,great mate...


Cheers mate..its what you get with me bud..fcuk all for abit then bombarded from all angles lol..thats how i roll 



Rykard said:


> glad the shoulder is getting sorted. nice to see the cardio creeping in


Cheers Ryk... 'creeping' in is definatly right..but slowly and surely is sometimes ok 



Rob68 said:


> Lets hope you make it
> 
> Great few sessions there pal,definately back in the swing of things by the sound of it :thumb:


Feeling good mate..must be abit ill to consider cardio and pushing my ab training but hey cept for that its happy days :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Made it 

Trained today...

CARDIO, CALVES, ABS

5 mins treadmill warm up

15 mins treadmill intervals (1min fast walk/1min sprint)

15 mins at over 65% heartrate on bike

10 mins hillclimbing on crosstrainer

Leg Press Calf Raises - 1x25 1x15 2x10

Hack Squat Machine Calf Raises - 2x10

Seated Calf Raises - 3x15 holding each rep at the top for a 1 count

Seated Double Crunch Machine - 3x10 @65kg

Crunches - 2x15 superset with oblique crunches 2x15

Plank - 1 to Failure (about 3 seconds :lol: :lol: )

All good..different for me..but good :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

All good BBB


----------

